# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  Tabletki Poronne, sprzedam

## Ewelina Mora

przed kontaktem do mnie prosze was dziewczyny o zastanowienie sie, do niczego was nie zmuszam,
kazdy decyduje sam

odsprzedam tabletki poronne do 12 tygodnia ciąży.
posiadam 4 listki , moge sprzedac pojedynczo

w jednym listku znajduje sie 12 tabletek , jeden listek starcza na skuteczna kuracjie

cena jednego listka(12 tabletek) to 400zł

cena 4 listków przy jednym zakupie - 1350zł 


kontakt- ewelinamora48@gmail.com

prosze o poważne ofert, wysyłka natychmiastowa i dyskretna
pozdrawiam

----------


## KingaKK

Dziekuje i polecam tą Pania.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

POLECAM !!!czekałam na paczke dłuzej o jeden dzień ale i tak było dyskretnie i jestem juz po zabiegu, 
dziekuje i polecam tą Pania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

prosze o kontakt- 514338734
jestem zaiteresowana

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

było małe nie porozumienie ale wszystko wyszło dobrze
pozdawiam i polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

504 307 862 Nr gdzie mozesz poprosic o pomoc  mojej przyjaciolce pomogli rok temu a mi teraz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

504307862 nadal aktualny? Potrzebuje szybkiej pomocy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam 8 sztuk arthrotecu, odstąpie. nie za kase, za coś innego  :Smile:  więcej info na maila sponsor1981@onet.pl

----------


## tacotoprzeszla

Witam sprzedam *18szt* Cytotec pozostałość po całym opakowaniu 30szt. Leki mi zostały po *udanym zabiegu* który robiłam wczoraj. *tel: 690578232*

----------


## tacotoprzeszla

Witam sprzedam *18szt* Cytotec pozostałość po całym opakowaniu 30szt. Leki mi zostały po *udanym zabiegu* który robiłam wczoraj. *tel: 690578232*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

732277073
731337730
535995872
536512937
695345554 - pisze że ma oryginalny zestaw z WOW że ma 48 lat nie moze rozmawiać przez telefon bo się boi męża chce kase na konto od razu Uwaga oszustka jest o niej dużo negatywnych komentarzy
733856331 - mega oszust Uwaga!!! ogłasza się na różnych forach, sam wystawia sobie najlepsze komentarze podszywając się po swoje klientki, posada podróby leków które mogą być niebezpieczne dla życia i zdrowia. Uwazajcie na niego. Jeśli jednak wierzycie w jego oszukańcze komentarze proście o zdjęcia leków przed wysyłką najlepiej zrobione tak aby w tle na kartce była aktualna data aby mieć pewność że zdjęcie jest autentyczne. Raczej się na to nie zgodzi zastawiając się, że nie ma czasu albo mówiąc wam, że jesteście z policji i na podstawie zdjęcia chcecie go namierzyć co świadczy o tym ze tak na prawdę nie mam tego co oferuje. 
570239283 - Pani z apteki oczywiście ściema oszustka nie widziała tych tabletek na oczy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga na kobietę z strony DARMOWE OGŁOSZENIA 24 przedstawia się jako Barbara lub Basia jej numer to 663652342. Ma tam bardzo dużo ogłoszeń, w których bardzo przekonująco zachęca do zakupu tabletek Ru 486 i Misoprostolu za jedyne 340zł....śmieszne.... chyba dopłaca do tego interesu oczywiście zdjęcie ma oryginalnych tabletek, ale poproszona w rozmowie telefonicznej o wysłanie zdjęcia przed wysyłką dostaje nerwów nie jest już taka miła i tłumaczy, że czeka na dostawę po czym kończy rozmowę. Pani przez telefon na początku jest przekonująca ma dobrze wyćwiczoną gadkę momentami ma się wrazenie jakby się rozmawiało z Pani z telezakupów Mango TV albo z rasową akwizytorką.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dam jeszcze kilka rad jak nie dać się oszukać; nigdy nie wpłacajcie pieniędzy bezpośrednio na konto. Wybierajcie przesyłkę pobraniową z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości przy kurierze! Jeśli sprzedawca się zgodzi i wyśle, a po przyjeździe kuriera jednak okazuje się, że nie została zaznaczona opcja sprawdzenia zawartości to nie dzwonicie do sprzedawcy on zrobił to celowo i na pewno chce was oszukać...nie odbierajcie takiej przesyłki!!! Przed zakupem radzę jednak poprosić także sprzedawcę o wysłanie zdjęć leków najlepiej takich gdzie będzie widoczna aktualna data lub coś co da wam pewność, że są autentyczne co pozwoli wam  się upewnić, że zmawiacie raczej oryginalne leki i uchroni to was przed stratą czasu i niepotrzebnymi nerwami. Jesli sprzedawca nie godzi się na zdjęcia jest to sygnał, że jest coś nie tak i jest to prawdopodobnie oszustwo. Na koniec przed zakupem radzę zapoznać się w necie ze zdjęciami jak wyglądają oryginalne leki

----------


## gamewial

Uprzejmie informuje że właśnie podałem Panią na policje ,ponieważ taki handel jest w Polsce zabroniony. Znajdą panią po ip lub po numerze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja ciebie podam na policję....wyobraź sobie że ja nie handluje tylko ty i teraz srasz ze strachu głąbie. Pisać mi wolno co chce oszuście jeden

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ps: nawet jesli to co z tego nigdy nic nikomu nie wysłałam nigdy nic nie kupiłam i można to sprawdzić na mojej poczcie więc jesli nawet to oskarże cię o publiczne pomówienie itd....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To co sprzedajesz przyznaj się który ten twój numer z listy? co? puknij się w łeb jak chcesz to ty mozesz mieć przerąbane z policją

----------


## gamewial

Dobra ja nic nie zgłosiłem ale po prostu myślałem że przestaniesz sprzedawać te ttabletki. Ale ja nie jestem głupi żeby was zgłaszać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

człowieku ja nic nie sprzedaje ktoś z otocznie miła problem osoba ta próbowała kupić prochy ale wielokrotnie się okazywało ze to oszustwo. Nawet dobrze się stało bo to był fałszywy alarm ciążowy...Wiesz są sytuację różne życiowe czasem ktoś nie ma innego wyjścia poprostu dzielę się tymi doświadczeniami tej znajomej po to ze jesli już musi kupić to niech nie daje się nabierać oszustom i nie nabija im portefeli. A ty nie strasz ludzi jak nic nie wiesz bo mozesz kogoś fałszywie oskarżyć i mieć kłopoty więc zastanów się co piszesz i do kogo.

----------


## Tamara75

Witam UWAGA! Mogę sprzedać najwcześniej w Piątek 30-01! Dlaczego? Bo w czw. idę do ginekologa się upewnić, że nie jestem już w ciąży....straciłam nerwy i robiłam to Arthrotec-em a dziś przyszły te tabletki. Są oryginalne !!!! 97% skuteczności!!!!

----------


## Tamara75

podaje email *tom.ski@onet.pl*

----------


## elizazio

mam do sprzedania tabletki cytotec zostały  mi bo nie dokonałam zabiegu  idealne do zastosowania do 9 tyg a najlepiej ok 6 tyg więc mogę odsprzedać kontakt na prv

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkie kobiety ktore chca sie czegos dowiedziec i sa przed takim zabiegiem.. Bylam w czwartym tygodniu ciazy bylam przerazona poniewaz mam juz 3 dzieci i to nie byl czas zeby decysdowac sie na kolejne dziecko skoro najmlodsze ma tylko roczek. Nie ten czas nie ze wzgledu na zniszczenie o ze bymnie chcial ale tagrze ze wzgledu * warunkow i kwestii finansowej wiem ze nie dalabym rady w ubiegly piatek zamowilm tabletki od pana z numeru 511172893 naprawde polecam. W poniedzialek odebralam moje tabletki 1 tabletka arhotecu i 12 cytotec tego samego dnia wzielam o godzinie 10 jedna tabletki 2 dnia po uplywie 24 godzin wzielam 4 pod jezyk smal do zniesienia tabletki rozpuscily sie po 15 minutach jakas chwile puzniej zaczol mnie bolec brzuch tak jak przy okresie i podwyszyla mi sie temperatura do 38. 3 godziny puzniej wzielam nastepne 4 tabletki zaczelam krwawic brzuch bolal mocniej i delikatne skurcze. Wylecialy ze mnie 2 cos duzego i koniec puzniej juz tylko delikatnie krwawienie bul ustal ale po 2 dniach mialam dalej zgage i mdlosci stwiierdzilam ze zabieg sie nie udal i postanowilam zamowic kolejne tabletki i za kilka dni pozturzyc zabiefg jednak wczoraj okazalo sie po badaniu ze beta spada udalo sie!!! Malo bulu i skutecznie... Zhaga minela stopniowo po tygodniu tagrze teraz posiadam jedem zestaw takichh tabletwek ktore wzielam ja jesli kttoras z pan jest chetna to odsprzedam 320zl, kontakt..  Sylwia190294@onet.pl zycze wam wszystkim wytrwalosci i powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja zaufalam pieniadze wyslalam paczke. Dstalam i jestem juz po wszystkim 2 tygodnie dobrze sie czuje i wszystko poszlo jak trzeba

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zamowilam od pewnej kobiety tabletki tagrze wymogiem bylo przeslanie pieniedzy na kato zastanawialam sie ale w ciezkiej sytuacji postanowilam spróbować no i dobra decyzja tabletki dostalam 2 dni po przelaniu przez kuriera przeprowadzilam zabieg i poszlo skutecznie. Bardzo dziekuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zamowilam od pewnej kobiety tabletki tagrze wymogiem bylo przeslanie pieniedzy na kato zastanawialam sie ale w ciezkiej sytuacji postanowilam spróbować no i dobra decyzja tabletki dostalam 2 dni po przelaniu przez kuriera przeprowadzilam zabieg i poszlo skutecznie. Bardzo dziekuje


Jaką masz pewność że już Po skoro nie potwierdziło to badanie usg, nie masz żadnej. Natomiast za nim zaczniesz reklamować pewną panią, u której wymogiem jest wpłata na konto za nim otrzyma się przesyłkę (jeśli się ją otrzyma w co osobiście wątpię, pewnie tą panią jesteś ty sama) to może naucz się pisać bo analfabeci są tak jakby mniej wiarygodni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
 sprzedam Arthrotec, tabletki wczesnoporonne dla kobiet do 12 tygodnia ciąży.
 Dawka potrzebna do skutecznego wykonania zabiegu to 12 tabletek zawierających 200 mcg mizoprostolu.
 Cena za 12 szt - 180 zł z wysyłką za pobraniem (bez przedpłat, odbiór zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości)
 Wysyłka natychmiast, dostarczenie w ciągu 1-2 dni.
 Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, w pudełku z ulotką i datą ważności.
 Zainteresowanych zapraszam do kontaktu: tel: 794 908 922, e-mail: arthrotec.12szt@o2.pl

----------


## AndrzejOK

*Tabletki poronne oryginalne !!! 8+1 97% Skuteczne!!! Mifepristone szt 1 oraz Misoprostol szt 8. Na życzenie wysyłam na email zdjęcia. Cena reszta info w prywatnej korespondencji. Tel 572-690-388*

http://leczenie-stronwww.strefa.pl/oryginal1.jpg
http://leczenie-stronwww.strefa.pl/oryginal2.jpg

----------


## AndrzejOK

*Tel 572-690-388*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> *Tabletki poronne oryginalne !!! 8+1 97% Skuteczne!!! Mifepristone szt 1 oraz Misoprostol szt 8. Na życzenie wysyłam na email zdjęcia. Cena reszta info w prywatnej korespondencji. Tel 572-690-388*
> 
> http://leczenie-stronwww.strefa.pl/oryginal1.jpg
> http://leczenie-stronwww.strefa.pl/oryginal2.jpg


Jaka jest cena zestawu i czy możliwa jest przesyłka za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości. Proszę o odp. na maila olcia85@migmail.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny facet chce za ten zestaw 800zł ! Niezły naciągacz. Lepiej zamówić na Women on Waves zapłacić pełną kwotę darowizny będzie taniej i pewniej. Nie dajcie się naciągnąć.

----------


## Sabina89

> *Tel 572-690-388*


Panie Andrzeju czy jak tam Pana nazywają: 800zł za ten zestaw to nic innego jak naciąganie, wyzysk i zdzierstwo oraz kpiny z osób w trudnej sytuacji. Sama jakiś czas temu zamawiałam tabletki z fundacji WOW wpłaciłam im bez negocjacji darowiznę w wysokości 70 euro co daje kwotę około 290 złotych. Rozumiem, że Pan ma te tabletki z fundacji bo może żona, dziewczyna czy ktoś bliski nie zdecydował się na zabieg i może chcecie odzyskać wydane pieniądze, ale cena, którą Pan żąda jest mocno przesadzona. Dlatego ja także popieram koleżankę i radzę omijać tego naciągacza bardzo szerokim łukiem.

----------


## AndrzejOK

Zastanawiam się *po co tak zajadle* odstraszacie innych od moich ogłoszeń? Robię wam konkurencję chyba...? Są też takie osoby które zostały oszukane kupiły podrabiane zestawy, straciły czas i zaczynają tracić nadzieje na udany zabieg! To ogłoszenie jest skierowane do kobiet w desperacji *które nie mają czasu czekać 2 -tyg !!!*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czyli mam rozumieć, że jeśli jestem zdesperowana to ty naciągniesz mnie na aż 800 stów! Nie siej człowieku propagandy i zamętu! Ja wczoraj dostałam zestaw z WOW i czekałam 6 dni roboczych. Każdy może wejść na stronę fundacji i zapytać ile się czeka i zapewniam cię, że nie jest to 2 tygodnie. Czytałam twoje wpisy w tym i innym wątku i śmiać mi się chce, nikt ci nie robi konkurencji ja i zapewne koleżanki nie są handlarzami co widać bo nie mam tu żadnych ofert po za kilkoma stałymi co od bardzo dawna sprzedają arthrotec, a większość zazwyczaj odsprzedaje resztki tabletek po kuracji za cenę za jaką zakupili w aptece lub oddają za darmo. A ty szukasz tu naiwnej i coś mi mówi, że takiej nie znajdziesz więc dam ci dobrą radę może sam zjedz te tabletki (szkoda żeby się przeterminowały) i usuń się z tego forum jak się usuwa niechcianą ciążę bo nikt cię tu nie chce. Mam nadzieję, że na ciebie zadziałają imbecylu, skoro mają aż 98% skuteczności. My już tobie dziękujemy poradzimy sobie bez ciebie Bye, Bye

----------


## AndrzejOK

Po co ta cała pisanina? Nie chcesz nie kupuj! Za drogo.... kupuj taniej ! Czy ja zmuszam kogokolwiek do kupowania? Masz tu jakiś dyżur na tym forum? Uwzięłaś się na mnie? *Wiem kim jesteś!*. Twój styl pisania jest mi dziwnie znajomy. Skoncentruje się lepiej na swoim synu, a nie na pilnowaniu moich postów. Do dzisiejszego dnia Patryk jest w szoku gdy mu powiedziałem jak podszyłaś się pod dziewczynę własnego syna, to jesteś cała ty "no comment". *Lepiej zejdź mi z drogi gdy cię spotkam na mieście.*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po co ta cała pisanina? Nie chcesz nie kupuj! Za drogo.... kupuj taniej ! Czy ja zmuszam kogokolwiek do kupowania? Masz tu jakiś dyżur na tym forum? Uwzięłaś się na mnie? *Wiem kim jesteś!*. Twój styl pisania jest mi dziwnie znajomy. Skoncentruje się lepiej na swoim synu, a nie na pilnowaniu moich postów. Do dzisiejszego dnia Patryk jest w szoku gdy mu powiedziałem jak podszyłaś się pod dziewczynę własnego syna, to jesteś cała ty "no comment". *Lepiej zejdź mi z drogi gdy cię spotkam na mieście.*


czyli to jednak Ty ? tak myślałam ale nie byłam pewna  :Smile:  no to teraz mogę wysłać anonim na komendę, żeby poinformować że zajmujesz się pomaganiem w dostępie do aborcji  :Smile:  a od mojego Syna się odczep :P

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Po co ta cała pisanina? Nie chcesz nie kupuj! Za drogo.... kupuj taniej ! Czy ja zmuszam kogokolwiek do kupowania? Masz tu jakiś dyżur na tym forum? Uwzięłaś się na mnie? *Wiem kim jesteś!*. Twój styl pisania jest mi dziwnie znajomy. Skoncentruje się lepiej na swoim synu, a nie na pilnowaniu moich postów. Do dzisiejszego dnia Patryk jest w szoku gdy mu powiedziałem jak podszyłaś się pod dziewczynę własnego syna, to jesteś cała ty "no comment". *Lepiej zejdź mi z drogi gdy cię spotkam na mieście.*


Facet ja nie mam żadnego syna, pojebało Cię? Każdy ma prawo wyrazić swoje oburzenie jak widzi takie chamstwo! Jednym słowem niezły z Ciebie z zjeb, nie wiem o kim ty piszesz, ale współczuję twojemu otoczeniu, obyś nie zabił tylko tej osoby, która przeze mnie ma teraz przerąbane.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam zestaw tabl.który zakupiłam od pewnego doktora bo nie zdążyłam go użyć,gdyż sprawa rozwiązała się samoistnie,zapłaciłam 500zł i w tej cenie chcę go odstąpić.kontakt magda84j@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja kupiłam tabletki u Pani doktor. Wysłałam pieniążki i dwa dni później miałam przesyłkę. 
Nr Pani Ewy 510841165.
Polecam.

----------


## malinsa

Witam, ostrzegam przed oszustka karolina_bukalska@o2.pl nie polecam!
Zapewniała, ze ma zestaw od osoby, którą dużo osób polecało, zaufałam i zostałam oszukana, przelałam pieniądze a przesyłki jak nie było tak nie ma nadal, skontaktowałam się z ta Panią od której rzekomo oszustka zakupiła zestaw, żałuje ze dopiero teraz... Szczerze mogę polecić Panią marta16004@o2.pl bardzo mi pomogła, czułam wsparcie z jej strony, ponoć sama korzystała z tych tabletek

----------


## KUS

Witam
Mam do odsprzedania oryginalny zestaw z Women on Web (zamówiony dla mnie), tylko 1 zestaw, do 9 tygodnia. 
Cena 380 zł (90 EUR).

----------


## KUS

Witam
Mam do odsprzedania oryginalny zestaw z Women on Web (zamówiony dla mnie), tylko 1 zestaw, do 9 tygodnia. 
Cena 380 zł (90 EUR).

----------


## KUS

Witam 
Mam do odsprzedania oryginalny zestaw z Women on Web (zamówiony dla mnie), tylko 1 zestaw, do 9 tygodnia. 
Cena 380 zł (90 EUR).
tabswow@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zainteresowanym podaję nr osoby,która mi pomogła,byłam w 8 tyg.i w ciągu 2 dni było po wszystkim,nie wiem jaka jest teraz cena ale ja wydałam 450zł na początku grudnia.
(511-335-331)ps.byłam prowadzona na bieżąco podczas całej akcji.

----------


## karolajn

Cześć dziewczyny. 
Byłam w 8 tygodniu ciąży(niestety tabletki antykoncepcyjne zawiodły). Zdecydowałam się za zakup tabletek wczesnoporonnych ze względu na to, że byłam już w 8 tygodniu postanowiłam zamówić dwa opakowania od dwóch różnych jak pisały dziewczyny sprawdzonych sprzedawców. Po 3 dniach przyszła pierwsza paczka na następny dzień następna. Oryginalnie zapakowane pojemniczki z tabletkami: 8 tabletek misoprostolu i 1 tabletka mifepristone(ru-486) + ulotka. Wszystko poszło zgodnie z założeniami co potwierdził lekarz ginekolog. Oprócz gorączki, biegunki i delikatnego bólu brzucha nie miałam żadnych niepokojących objawów. Ze względu na to, że wykorzystałam tylko jeden zestaw, drugi chciałabym odsprzedać. Oba przyszły takie same oryginalnie zapakowane. Jeśli któraś z was byłaby chętna na sprawdzony zestaw zostawiam kontakt: 535073728 / kaaaninka@onet.pl Ze względu na ruchome godziny pracy prosiłabym o kontakt sms lub mailowy. Gorąco pozdrawiam

----------


## karolajn

Cześć dziewczyny. 
Byłam w 8 tygodniu ciąży(niestety tabletki antykoncepcyjne zawiodły). Zdecydowałam się za zakup tabletek wczesnoporonnych ze względu na to, że byłam już w 8 tygodniu postanowiłam zamówić dwa opakowania od dwóch różnych jak pisały dziewczyny sprawdzonych sprzedawców. Po 3 dniach przyszła pierwsza paczka na następny dzień następna. Oryginalnie zapakowane pojemniczki z tabletkami: 8 tabletek misoprostolu i 1 tabletka mifepristone(ru-486) + ulotka. Wszystko poszło zgodnie z założeniami co potwierdził lekarz ginekolog. Oprócz gorączki, biegunki i delikatnego bólu brzucha nie miałam żadnych niepokojących objawów. Ze względu na to, że wykorzystałam tylko jeden zestaw, drugi chciałabym odsprzedać. Oba przyszły takie same oryginalnie zapakowane. Jeśli któraś z was byłaby chętna na sprawdzony zestaw zostawiam kontakt: 535073728 / kaaaninka@onet.pl Ze względu na ruchome godziny pracy prosiłabym o kontakt sms lub mailowy. Gorąco pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

znów promuje się oszust pakujący tabsy do jednej buteleczki i drukujący sam etykietkę, z indyjskimi znakami, mający udawać że zestaw jest z Indii..NIE DAJCIE SIĘ OSZUKAĆ

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja zakupiłam zestaw od pani pod numerem 733386775 po 2 dniach przyszła paczka tabletek zapakowanych w blistrach wszystkie podpisane oraz instrukcja z tyłu opakowania. Polecam!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tez bylam w takiej sytuacji rowniez zostalam oszukana przez 2 razy otrzymalam jakies bezskuteczne witaminy stracilam czas pieniadze a problem nadal zostal. Na forum znalazlam nr ktory zostawila jakas dziewczyna 508426708 balam sie ale nie mialam wyjscia zadzwonilam i wkoncu udalo mi sie zdobyc potrzebne srodki ktore byly bardzo skuteczne i w koncu pomogly. Doskonale rozumiem kobiety w tej sytuacji wiec podaje dalej i dziekuje za pomoc 508 426 708

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzisiaj jestem już po bałam się bardzo ale nie było tak źle,jak ktoś ma pytania odpowiem   został mi jeden zestaw na sprzedaż zakupiłam  od dwóch sprzedawców jak jest ktoś  zainteresowany piszcie na emaila margarita100013@interia.pl .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja tez juz mam juz cale to zlo za soba pomoc uzyskalam pod 508426708. Dziekuje dziewczynom zforum za pomoc.

----------


## AsikaiRomek

*Sprzedam 8 + 1 Mifepriston i Misoprostol* oryginalne termin ważności na blistrze 2016r ulotka opakowanie zadrukowane blistry 
dla chętnych zdjęcia na email tomkowaty.tom@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dla mnie zestaw zamowiony pod 508426708 rowniez okazal sie bardzo pomocny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,odstąpię zestaw,którego nie wykorzystałam,mój chłopak jednak chce stanąć na wysokości zadania i razem wychowamy maleństwo.Srodki zakupiłam u ginekologa,zestaw 8szt.misoprostol plus 1 tabl.Ru oddam w tej cenie co zakupiłam czyli 500zl kontakt:n.justyna799@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny,jestem po udanej akcji,mam okres już 4 dzień i czuję się dobrze pomijając kwestię moralniaka!Wiem,że jak zwykle ciężko jest znależć uczciwego sprzedawcę,więc chcę Wam pomóc i podaję namiar na gościa,który mi pomógł 511-335-331 życzę powodzenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zastanawiam się *po co tak zajadle* odstraszacie innych od moich ogłoszeń? Robię wam konkurencję chyba...? Są też takie osoby które zostały oszukane kupiły podrabiane zestawy, straciły czas i zaczynają tracić nadzieje na udany zabieg! To ogłoszenie jest skierowane do kobiet w desperacji *które nie mają czasu czekać 2 -tyg !!!*


Nie 2 tyg tylko tydzień, a takich zestawów jak Pan proponuje są dziesiątki w NORMALNYCH cenach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam ,dziewczyny ja kupilam u pana krystiana w Warszawie (spotkalam sie osobiscie)  a znalazlam go na str oglaszamy 24 ,dysponuje nr 502810113 , kupilam 9 tabletek za 150 zl , na poczatku myslalam ze to jakis oszust bo wygladal na jakies 24 lata i zdziwiala mnie ta ilosc mals ale traz juz jestem po i naorawde polecam. Wzielam 3 dawki tzn 3 tabl co 3 godz ,rozpuscilam jr sobie w kieliszku z woda i wyjelam ta mala tabletke z kieliszka i wypilam tak jak poradzil mi ten pan , zaczelam w sobote ok 13 a ok 2 w nocy juz poronilam pozniej bylo krwawienie 5 dni i bylam ba usg i wszytko juz jest okey. Z panem bylam w stalym kontakcie i dawal mi rowniez rady co dalej i jakie nastrone kroki , naorawde bylam w szokj ze tacy ludzie uczciwi i pomocni istnieja jeszcze na tym swiecie i to ieszcze faceci  :Wink:  polecam dziewczyny naprawde

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam ,dziewczyny ja kupilam u pana krystiana w Warszawie (spotkalam sie osobiscie)  a znalazlam go na str oglaszamy 24 ,dysponuje nr 502810113 , kupilam 9 tabletek za 150 zl , na poczatku myslalam ze to jakis oszust bo wygladal na jakies 24 lata i zdziwiala mnie ta ilosc mals ale traz juz jestem po i naorawde polecam. Wzielam 3 dawki tzn 3 tabl co 3 godz ,rozpuscilam jr sobie w kieliszku z woda i wyjelam ta mala tabletke z kieliszka i wypilam tak jak poradzil mi ten pan , zaczelam w sobote ok 13 a ok 2 w nocy juz poronilam pozniej bylo krwawienie 5 dni i bylam ba usg i wszytko juz jest okey. Z panem bylam w stalym kontakcie i dawal mi rowniez rady co dalej i jakie nastrone kroki , naorawde bylam w szokj ze tacy ludzie uczciwi i pomocni istnieja jeszcze na tym swiecie i to ieszcze faceci  polecam dziewczyny naprawde


co za bzdury, błagam!!!!!!!! to chyba pisze jakiś oszust, któremu zalezy żeby sie Wam nie udało i żebyscie kupiły jeszcze raz !!! arthrotec musi mieć ciągły, 30minutowy kontakt ze śluzówka !!! żadne picie, rozpuszczanie w coli, czy w bóg wie czym jest niedozwolone ...i jeszcze jaka obrzydliwa autoreklama .....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

508426708 tam popros o pomos jestem po udanym zabiegu zrodkami zamowionymi pod tym nr. Wracam na to forom by podziekowac dziewczyna za nrale widze ze troche sie tu pozmienialo. 508426708 tam uzyskacie skuteczna pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jaka jest cena zestawu i czy ulotka jest w języku polskim. Proszę o odpowiedź na maila: madziuniapowi@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w 17 tyg mam juz tabletki co mam robić? Trochę się boję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Juz ? Chyba dopiero. . Co to za tabletki? Oryginalny zestaw?  Oryginalny arthrotek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I ile ich jest ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak oryginalne 12sztuk.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dawkowanie to 2 tabletki dopochwowo lub doustnie co trzy godziny,  maksymalnie do pięciu dawek.  Pamiętaj o wypluwaniu rdzeni.  Przygotuj się na mini poród,  płód ma około 10 cm.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja stosowalam doustnie poszlo po 8  zostalo mi 4 srodki zamowilam pod 508426708

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dawkowanie to 2 tabletki dopochwowo lub doustnie co trzy godziny,  maksymalnie do pięciu dawek.  Pamiętaj o wypluwaniu rdzeni.  Przygotuj się na mini poród,  płód ma około 10 cm.


A co zrobić z płodem? Po do ubikacji chyba nie nie wiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Napiszcie po chcie wsiąść 1 dawke

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A pępowine i łożysko? Kiedy będę wiedziała ze juz koniec na 100%

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A pępowine i łożysko? Kiedy będę wiedziała ze juz koniec na 100%


Sama zdecyduj co zrobić z plodem skoro się na to decydujesz. Co to za pytanie "skąd będę wiedziała że już po? "  jak poronisz to będziesz wiedziała. ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ok juz Piotr trzymaj cie za mnie kciuki!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

O ile w ogóle coś się zadzieje. 
Płód możesz zakopać, spalic... Cokolwiek. 
Sama sobie wybierz  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam, sprzedam oryginalny arthrotec forte, przepisany przez lekarza. na dniach odbieram z apteki. więcej info na maila   jason1981@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zazyłem 2 dawkę i płód urodziłam czy jeszcze kolejne dawki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> O ile w ogóle coś się zadzieje. 
> Płód możesz zakopać, spalic... Cokolwiek. 
> Sama sobie wybierz


Szybciej wyszucie do śmietnika.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest tu ktoś jestem słaba źle się czuje płód urodziłam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

weź jeszcze chociaż ze dwie dawki, one regulują krwawienie, a jak będziesz mocno krwawić , to wzywaj karetkę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jest tu ktoś jestem słaba źle się czuje płód urodziłam.


Nie uzalaj się nad sobą. 
Baby rodzą 5 kilogramowe dzieciaki i żyją.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ok tak zrobię

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie uzalaj się nad sobą. 
> Baby rodzą 5 kilogramowe dzieciaki i żyją.


Trochę przeraziłam jak urodziłam już dziecko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Trochę przeraziłam jak urodziłam już dziecko


 a w 17 tygodniu to czego się spodziewałaś ? kinderniespodzianki ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a w 17 tygodniu to czego się spodziewałaś ? kinderniespodzianki ?


Nie no wiedziałam tylko myślałem ze inaczej to będzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wysudziłam wszystko do śmietnika mam nadzieje ze juz nie zyło jak wysudzałam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

17 tygodniowy płód nie jest w stanie przeżyć poza organizmem matki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wysudziłam wszystko do śmietnika mam nadzieje ze juz nie zyło jak wysudzałam


Ciekawe kiedy przeczytamy o Tobie w gazetach. ......

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ciekawe kiedy przeczytamy o Tobie w gazetach. ......


Zrobiłam tak żeby nic wystawiało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Juz jestem pewna ze bym wcześniej zrobiła

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ma ktoś może jakieś pewne kontakty. Możliwe ze sama będzie potrzebować tabletek. Jutro się okaże

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wszystkie porcje zazyłam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kup zestaw wow jest dobry

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zestaw z wow oryginalny cena 400 zl warszawa eledria@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Można przed zakupem dostać zdj z np data. Boje się ze zostane oszukana jak większość. No i jeszcze nie wiem na sto procent czy będą mi potrzebne ;(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Można przed zakupem dostać zdj z np data. Boje się ze zostane oszukana jak większość. No i jeszcze nie wiem na sto procent czy będą mi potrzebne ;(


moge zrobic zdjecia z  data

----------


## Marta11111

Witam
    sprzedam tabletki poronne dla kobiet Cytotec 12 tab z 1 tab ru486
    wysyłką za pobraniem odbiór zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości)
    Wysyłka natychmiast, dostarczenie w ciągu 1-2 dni.
    Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, w pudełku z ulotką i datą ważności.
    Zainteresowanych zapraszam do kontaktu: tel:796635747

----------


## AsikaiRomek



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

Mam do odsprzedania 2 zestawy z Women on Web 8+1. Nie jestem handlarzem, zamówiłam dla siebie ale wykonałam zabieg na słowacji. Proszę o kontakt mailowy, może jakiejś Pani się przyda. Zapłacilam 80euro. Sprzedam za 250zł jeden zestaw. Mam oryginale koperty w których przyszły. 
tabletkioryginalne@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

508426708 pewne sprawdzone srodki w tamtym roku pomogli mojej przyjaciolce teraz sama potrzebowalam ich pomocy byl to 9 tydzien. 508426708 tam popros o pomoc srodki teraz jak i rok temu bardzo skuteczne dziekuje i polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, czy jest możliwe to ze odbiór tabletek jest w aptece , prawdopodobnie przez wtajemniczonych pracownika.czy ktoś się spotkał z taką sytuacją...?

----------


## Szymon_Matuszczak

2efoiuhwefhweofiuh

----------


## Szymon_Matuszczak

ja z dziewczyna zamawialismy od tego Pana aborcja@safe-mail.net i przyszly oryginalne leki, dziewczyna bezbolesnie poronila, wszystko ok

----------


## Jolaxxxxx

potwierdzam, tez bralam od tego Pana aborcja@safe-mail.net dla siebie i kolezanek i wszystko ok, leki oryginalne i dzialaja
ja poronilam bez problemu

----------


## Szymon_Matuszczak

tutaj przesylam wam zdjecia z ogloszen tego pana jak by ktos byl ciekawy... zamawiajcie tylko od sprawdzonych osob bo ja 3 razy sie nadzialem... zamawialismy z dziewczyna i 2 razy nie wyslali nic, za trzecim razem jakies witaminy i dopiero u tego Pana udalo sie nabyc oryginalne leki. Uwazajcie na "okazyjne ceny" bo te leki nie sa tanie, my dalismy 500zl ale to i tak taniej niz kilkanascie tys na utrzymanie dziecka

----------


## Szymon_Matuszczak

tutaj przesylam wam zdjecia z ogloszen tego pana jak by ktos byl ciekawy... zamawiajcie tylko od sprawdzonych osob bo ja 3 razy sie nadzialem... zamawialismy z dziewczyna i 2 razy nie wyslali nic, za trzecim razem jakies witaminy i dopiero u tego Pana udalo sie nabyc oryginalne leki. Uwazajcie na "okazyjne ceny" bo te leki nie sa tanie, my dalismy 500zl ale to i tak taniej niz kilkanascie tys na utrzymanie dziecka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co za perwidna auto reklama, aż rzygać się chce.
Dwie osoby z rzędu w środku nocy polecił  jakiegoś " pana" ,mhm...
Wy naprawdę myślicie że kobiety nie mają mózgu? ?
500 zł za sam arthrotek czy cyctotek ze skutecznością 80% rzenada.

----------


## maligranda

jestem kochane w 7 tyg ciazy zamowilam zestaw tabl i czekam
jestem przerazona i chcialabym z ktoras porozmawiac,boje sie ze cos bedzie nie tak

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chyba na głowę upadliscie ....arthrotec, który kosztuje 50 zł, kupować za 500???!!! A jak nie zadziała to co jeszcze raz 500? I moze jeszcze raz ? Ja zamowilam zestaw od womenek, zaplacilam niecale 300 zł i po dwóch godzinach od pierwszej dawki  mizoprostolu było po problemie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chetnie kupie nie drogo tabletki dla siostry. Jest w 7tyg ciazy, prosze o kontakt natalka.pajak@wp.pl lub pod nr 795209748 tylko sms!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalny zestaw z wow cena 300zl z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości. celtom604@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a ja zamawialam z kolezanka (zaszlysmy w ciaze jak by jednoczesnie) od tego Pana aborcja@safe-mail.net 
i tabletki przyszly oryginalne z ulotka, aborcja sie powiodla bez komplikacji... wcale nie mialam jakichs skutkow ubocznych jak to niektorzy opisuja, tak samo kolezanka
po prostu poronilam i tyle... ten Pan przyskal do tych tabletek wydrukowana taka krotka instrukcje obslugi, wstarczy sie trzymac tego co tam jest napisane a bedzie ok!

po drugie arthrotec nie kosztuje 50 tylko 60zl tylko sprobuj go kupic w aptece po takiej cenie!! Bo chyba na glowe upadlas ze kupisz albo ze ci zwykly lekarz przepisze... 500zl to nie jest cena nie samego arthrotecu, tylko calego zestawu w ktory wchodzi tez RU486 ktorego nie kupisz w Polsce i ktory oryginalny jest bardzo drogi! I placi sie nie tylko cene ta ktora jest w aptece ale tez prowizje za ryzyko i sprowadzenie tych lekow jakie osoba sprzedajaca ponosi! Chyba nie jestes na tyle  głupia ze myslisz ze ktos robi to charytatywnie? 
Masakra glupota niektorych nie zna granic...
Dla mnie te 500zl to bylo smiesznie malo malo za oryginalne leki w porownaniu do tego ile musiala bym wydac na dziecko

----------


## Moniaxxxxxxxxx

Dziewczyny nie sluchajcie tych idiotek z forum co nie maja pojecia o temacie, a w niedziele pewnie w moherowym bereciku do kosciola zapierdalaja!!! Prawdziwy zestaw poronny kosztuje okolo 500zl  (wlaczajac w to RU486)  i wszystko co kupicie ponizej tej ceny to na 100% beda jakies podrobione leki niewiadomo skad po ktorych sie ma wlasnie takie skutki uboczne jak potem ludzie opisuja! 
Zamowcie sobie tutaj aborcja@safe-mail.net  macie sprawdzone oryginalne leki 100% bezpieczne  a nie jakies  podrobki

Niska cena = gorsze dzialanie
Taka prawda!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Maligranda 
Mam tak samo .... koszmar

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny nie sluchajcie tych idiotek z forum co nie maja pojecia o temacie, a w niedziele pewnie w moherowym bereciku do kosciola zapierdalaja!!! Prawdziwy zestaw poronny kosztuje okolo 500zl  (wlaczajac w to RU486)  i wszystko co kupicie ponizej tej ceny to na 100% beda jakies podrobione leki niewiadomo skad po ktorych sie ma wlasnie takie skutki uboczne jak potem ludzie opisuja! 
> Zamowcie sobie tutaj aborcja@safe-mail.net  macie sprawdzone oryginalne leki 100% bezpieczne  a nie jakies  podrobki
> 
> Niska cena = gorsze dzialanie
> Taka prawda!


Tabletka ru 486 , mifeprostone nie jest dostępna ani w Polsce , ani za granicą. 
To leki ścisłego zarachowania , dostępne wyłącznie w klinikach aborcyjnych,  wydawane z przepisu i pod kontrolą lekarza. 
Jakiś tam, " PAN" Józio z pod Wąchocka nie może ot tak kupić sobie ich na handel , narzucić marze i pogonic dalej. Z reszta po co to robić,  wysilać sie kombinować skoro można wyciąć z blistra tabletkę na  ból głowy  mig 400 i naiwniary będą łykać to jak gąski.

Zestaw poniżej 500zl to oszustwo?  Dziwne...ja brałam z womenhelp.org,  po negocjacji zapłaciłam 50 euro, , czyli jakieś 220 zł za oryginalny zestaw z autentycznym mifeprostone wydanym specjalnie dla mnie z przepisu lekarza który pracuje z tą organizacją. 
Na leki czekałam 10 dni , więc do przeżycia. 
Na prawdę,  szkoda kasy i czasu na kogoś kto twierdzi ze ma ru bo na pewno go nie ma. 
Zawsze przed zamówieniem paczki proście o autentyczne zdjęcia z dzisiejszą datą lub waszym meileM.
tabletki nie mogą być wycięte luzem czy z jakimiś zfabrykowanymi  pieczątkami.
bierzcie paczkę zawsze ze sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą.  Uniknięcie w ten sposób takich oszukanczych numerów i samopolecajacych się handlarzy z poziomem kultury poniżej wszelkiej krytyki.

----------


## Mariola_Tomala

no ciekawe bo ja tez bralam z tej strony womenhelp i wcale nie wyslali mi zadnej paczki!!!!!!!!!!! tylko pieniadze wyrzucone w bloto!!!
Nie ma ru? To czemu sa dziesiatki firm ktore je produkuja!!! Mam Ci pokazac setki zdjec zebys uwierzyla Ty totalna idiotko? Uswiadamiam Cie ze RU mozna kupic normalnie na handel i odsprzedac dalej tylko taka glupia idiotka bez znajomosci i ukladow jak ty przeciez nie miala by pojecia jak to zalatwic i gdzie!
Tak jak pisala kolezanka wczesniej, wystarczy napisac tutaj aborcja@safe-mail.net i tam macie wszystko co potrzebne do wykonania bezpiecznej aborcji w domu, i nie jakies wyciete z listka tylko wszystko oryginalne z ulotka!
jest duzo przeciwnikow aborcji ktorzy tu na forum sieja ferment zeby odwiesc was od przeprowadzenia aborcji, bo nie maja nic lepszego do roboty w swoim zyciu to mieszaja sie w sprawy innych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Już sam poziom kultury pana handlarza świadczy o tym by od niego nie brać.
Że o cenie nie wspomnę.

----------


## To Ja

Uwaga na faceta z aborcja@safe-mail.net

Nie wysyła za pobraniem, nie wysyła z opcją sprawdzenia przed zaplatą. Tylko i wyłącznie przesyłka z przedplatą!
Nawet zdjęcia towaru się nie doprosicie żeby porównać w internecie czy to nie jakiś szajs. Nie dajcie się nabierać kobiety. Dostaniecie sam arthrotek za 500 zł o ru w ogóle zapomnijcie. Nie ma takiej szansy. 
O ile dostaniecie cokolwiek, bo być może facet zaksieguje forsę i nie wysle wam nic. 
Macie mało czasu, nie ryzykujcie utraty kasy i szukania od nowa, każdy tydzień się liczy. 
Podziekujmy temu panu, nie napychajmy mu kieszeni drogie panie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
Mam do sprzedania tabletki oryginalne 4 szt. w 1 blistrze Misoprostol 200mg odpowiednik 12 szt. arthrotec czy cytotec . 100% pewności , że nie kupujesz tabletek nieznanego pochodzenia w woreczku strunowym jak to oferują inni . Jest to wystarczająca dawka przy wczesnej ciąży do 9 tygodnia . Osoby zainteresowane proszę o kontakt projekt.grafiki@wp.pl . Mogę wysłać oryginalne zdjęcie przy którym umieszczę dany przedmiot wybrany przez osobę zainteresowaną by miała pewność co kupuje . Mi są już niepotrzebne bo zamawiałam 2 takie zestawy więc 1 mi został i chcę jedynie odzyskać tylko pieniądze , a osoba kupująca nie będzie musiała tak jak ja czekać na nie 2 tygodnie i martwić się czy nie zostaną zatrzymane na cle , gdyż wysyłam natychmiast , a wiadomo czas gra tutaj dużą rolę . 
Cena 250 zł.

----------


## To Ja

Od kiedy to 4 razy 200mcg misoprostolu znaczy tyle co 12 razy mcg misoprostolu? 
Ktoś tu ma problemy z matematyką ... 
Owszem, 4 sztuki misoprostolu są wystarczające do przeprowadzenia aborcji na wczesnym etapie ciąży, ale tylko i wyłącznie w połączeniu z Mifepristone którego ty nie oferujesz bo użyłeś czy sprzedales. 
Nie ładnie tak pozbywać się resztek, za cenę orginalu z mife z womenhelp.org.

----------


## To Ja

Od kiedy to 4 razy 200mcg misoprostolu znaczy tyle co 12 razy mcg misoprostolu? 
Ktoś tu ma problemy z matematyką ... 
Owszem, 4 sztuki misoprostolu są wystarczające do przeprowadzenia aborcji na wczesnym etapie ciąży, ale tylko i wyłącznie w połączeniu z Mifepristone którego ty nie oferujesz bo użyłeś czy sprzedales. 
Nie ładnie tak pozbywać się resztek, za cenę orginalu z mife z womenhelp.org. I jeszcze kłamać że to wystarczy. 
Otóż nie,  4 tabletki misoprostolu nie wystarczą żeby przerwać ciążę, musicie ich mieć 12.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam do sprzedania tabletki cytotec zostały  mi bo nie dokonałam zabiegu  idealne do zastosowania do 9 tyg a najlepiej ok 6 tyg więc mogę odsprzedać kontakt na prv


aktualne? Jaka cena?   Proszę o kontakt sms 795209748

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Powiedzcie mi jak to jest, mailowałam już chyba z 5 różnymi oferentami i większość się wysypała. Jeden się wystraszył, że jestem z policji inni po prostu sami odpuścili. Czekam na jedną paczkę, mam nadzieję, że przyjdzie i będzie ok. Ale jak to jest, że z tylu ofert na necie większość to oszuści bo jak tylko mówię, że nie odbiorę paczki, której nie będę mogła sprawdzić przed zapłatą to nagle przestają się odzywać.
Czy ma ktoś z Was sprawdzonego sprzedawcę? Proszę polećcie mi kogoś kto nie jest oszustem.

----------


## AsikaiRomek

8+1 Tabletki na poronienie
*Sprzedam cena/info/zdjęcia na email środki są oryginalne i skuteczne więcej tom.ski(małpa)onet.pl*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jedynymi skutecznymi prawdziwymi srodkami poronnymi okazaly sie zamowione pod nr 508426708 leki pomogly w 9 tygodniu po 2 wczesniejszych nie udanych probach pewne sprawdzone zrodlo 508 426 708

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chciała bym ostrzedz wszystkich tu ja spraciłam pod 700 zł na tych oszustach

u pana z numerm tel 508 426 708 wogole nie doczekałam się przesyłki mimo i zasiliłam jego konto oczywiescie telefonu już nie odbiera

natomiast drugi pan z numerem 604 373 376 wysłał zdjęcia przed zakupem hetmetycznie zamkniętych tabletek wysłał paczke która miała być płatna przy odbiorze ze sprawdzeniem paczka dotarła ale bez sprawdzenia po dodzwoniniu się do pana uzyskałam odp że wysyłał wiele paczek i dlatego może źle zaznaczył i mam odesłać paczkę spowrotem ale potrwa z tydzień zanim do mnie wróci wiec słysząc taka info kobieta ktora odlicza czas na palcach bo go za wiele nie ma decyduje sie odebrac paczke gdzie tabletek hermetycznie zamknietych ze zdjecia nie ma tylko zapakowane w piedziesiąt pięć foli dociera do koperty gdzie luzem są wrzucone tabletki 12 żółtych jak witamina c i jedna niebieska jak na astme bez żadnych osnaczeń na nich no i pan już rownież nie raczy odbrać telefonu 

wiec badzcie ostrozni bo takich jest tu wiecej i zarabiaja na waszym nieszczeciu biorac wasze pieniadze za nic 

i kazda z takich oszukanych kobiet moze isc tak jak ja z tym na policje poniewaz kobieta nie jest obciażona odpowiedzialnoscia karna za to ze chce badz usunela ciąże tylko osoby ktore to robia to lub tez handluja tym bardziej handlarze oszusci co moga narazac zdrowie!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rowniez zamawialam pod 508426708  z tym ze placilam o wiele mniej jak tu ktos napisal przesylke otrzymalam na 3 dzien a srodki byly skuteczne podzialaly w 8tyg  tak ze osobiscie jestem zadowolona mam juz to za soba i mam nadzieje ze wiecej nie bede musiala przechodzic przez to

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chciała bym ostrzedz wszystkich tu ja spraciłam pod 700 zł na tych oszustach
> 
> u pana z numerm tel 508 426 708 wogole nie doczekałam się przesyłki mimo i zasiliłam jego konto oczywiescie telefonu już nie odbiera
> 
> natomiast drugi pan z numerem 604 373 376 wysłał zdjęcia przed zakupem hetmetycznie zamkniętych tabletek wysłał paczke która miała być płatna przy odbiorze ze sprawdzeniem paczka dotarła ale bez sprawdzenia po dodzwoniniu się do pana uzyskałam odp że wysyłał wiele paczek i dlatego może źle zaznaczył i mam odesłać paczkę spowrotem ale potrwa z tydzień zanim do mnie wróci wiec słysząc taka info kobieta ktora odlicza czas na palcach bo go za wiele nie ma decyduje sie odebrac paczke gdzie tabletek hermetycznie zamknietych ze zdjecia nie ma tylko zapakowane w piedziesiąt pięć foli dociera do koperty gdzie luzem są wrzucone tabletki 12 żółtych jak witamina c i jedna niebieska jak na astme bez żadnych osnaczeń na nich no i pan już rownież nie raczy odbrać telefonu 
> 
> wiec badzcie ostrozni bo takich jest tu wiecej i zarabiaja na waszym nieszczeciu biorac wasze pieniadze za nic 
> 
> i kazda z takich oszukanych kobiet moze isc tak jak ja z tym na policje poniewaz kobieta nie jest obciażona odpowiedzialnoscia karna za to ze chce badz usunela ciąże tylko osoby ktore to robia to lub tez handluja tym bardziej handlarze oszusci co moga narazac zdrowie!!!!!


Ile razy trzeba pisać abyście nie wpłacały oszustom kasy na konto wiele osób oferuję przesyłki ze spr. zawartości i tam można spróbować kupić. W temacie "arthrotec na poronienie" jest mnóstwo takich wpisów i ostrzeżeń na temat tego oszusta z pod numeru 508 426 708 i gdybyś sobie poczytała nie dałabyś się mu oszukać. Nie wiem czy wiesz, ale ten kretyn sam siebie reklamuje pisząc te same bzdury. Skopiuj ten swój post i zamieść też tam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam jeden zestaw z WoW za 400zł, nie otwierany. mogę wysłać zdjęcia (ale wtedy już będzie otworzony), wysłać za pobraniem. 537066847

----------


## martaaaa

Dziewczyny jezeli potrzebujecie CYTOTEC to mam orginalny listek 220 zl mozliwosc sprawdzenia zawartosci przed zaplata moj numer 501602784

----------


## martaaaa

Dziewczyny jezeli potrzebujecie to mam dostep do CYTOTECU orginalny i za 220 zl moj numer 501602784

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A słyszał ktoś może o stronie aborcjatabletki.pl ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A słyszał ktoś może o stronie aborcjatabletki.pl ?


Jak dla mnie to oszustwo tam nie mam możliwości kupienia za pobraniem. Wpłacisz pieniądze i nie masz gwarancji na otrzymanie czegokolwiek. Powiem tak, że jak się kieruję żelazną zasadą nigdy nie wpłacam nikomu nic na konto kiedy kupuje przez net wszystko biorę za pobraniem a jesli suma jest duża to z możliwością spr. zawartości i tobie radzę to samo no chyba, że masz dużo kasy i ci nie zależy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam, sprzedam dwie tabletki misoprostol 200mcg, oryginalne opakowanie, ulotka, cena 300 zł. kontakt: nat-natalia80@o2.pl , odpowiadam w ciągu 24h.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam, sprzedam dwie tabletki misoprostol 200mcg, oryginalne opakowanie, ulotka, cena 300 zł. kontakt: nat-natalia80@o2.pl , odpowiadam w ciągu 24h.


dwa Arthrotecki za 300 zł ?? chyba Ci się zera pozajączkowały dziewczyno....

----------


## AsikaiRomek



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dla mnie jedynym skutecznym zstawem okazal sie zamowiony pod 508426708 tabletki pomogly w 9 tc po wczesniejszej nie udanej kuracji innymi srodkami

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dla mnie jedynym skutecznym zstawem okazal sie zamowiony pod 508426708 tabletki pomogly w 9 tc po wczesniejszej nie udanej kuracji innymi srodkami


oszuście!!  na górze strony dziewczyna opisuje, jak ją wycyckałeś, a ty nadal swoje.....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

potrzebuje nr do uczciwego sprzedawcy maja3494@interia.pl

----------


## majaaa

Odkupię tabletki najchętniej z women on waves z możliwością odbioru w Warszawie. Proszę o pilny kontakt blueberry951@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odkupię tabletki najchętniej z women on waves z możliwością odbioru w Warszawie. Proszę o pilny kontakt blueberry951@wp.pl


Chyba chodzi Ci o WomenOnWeb, albo WomenHelpWomen ? WomenOnWaves nie wysyłają tabletek, one pływają statkiem aborcyjnym  :Smile:  

A swoją drogą, czemu nie zamówisz sama ? pytam z ciekawości, bo gdybym ja mieszkała w Warszawie, i wiedziała, że paczka z oryginalnym zestawem dojdzie do mnie w 10 dni, nie szukałabym na forach internetowych, gdzie roi się od oszustów, którzy mają co prawda piękne zdjęcia zestawów, ale wysyłają "witaminki" w woreczku foliowym.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja mam orginalny cytotec za 220 zl wysylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci moj numer 501602784 Marta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc aga z tej strony pewny kontakt podam ci numer 501602784

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam orginalny cytotec 10 tab 220 zl przesylka dochodzi maksymalnie do dwoch dni wysylka za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata tabletki marki pfizer zapakowane orginalnie z tylu blistra jest seria i data waznosci kontakt 501602784 Marta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam orginalny cytotec 10 tabletek 220 zl przesylka tylko i wylacznie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci kontakt 501602784 Marta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jezeli ktos potrzebuje cytotec to prosze o kontakt pod n
Numerem 501602784 Piazza 220 zl 10 tabletek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kazdy kto tu oferuje tabletki poronne - zapakowane, orginalne , platne przy odbiorze to OSZUST ! Nie dajcie sie naciagnac , to sa oszusci ktorzy zeruja na biedzie i stresie innych, sku*wysynstwo ,nic wiecej . Jak macie taki problem to tylko znajomy lekarz,recepta i normlana cena . Nadzialam sie 3 razy, stracilam 1200 zl ,az zalatwilam tabletki od lekarza . Nie dajcie sie owijac w bawalne tym je*anym oszustom . Do oszustow - pamietajcie ze karma zawsze wraca !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wie pani co dlaczego mowi pani ze wszyscy ma forum to oszusci moze pani na takie osoby trafila ja naprzykad man staly dostep do
Tabletek cytotek mieszkam we wloszech i nie mam problemu z zakupem  odsprzedalam wielu dziewczynom i nawet przez mysl mi nie przeszlo by kogos oszukac nigdy nie prosilam o wczesniejsze wplacenie pieniedzy zawsze po sprawdzeniu zawartosci widziala pani na forum ten numer 501602784 napewno nie wiec prosze nie oczerniac

----------


## sperzedam

odstąpie zestaw. pilne. info na adeczka1990@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witaj. Adeczka co masz za zestaw i za jaką kwotę Pozdro

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sama siebie polecasz to jest naciaganie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

02-18-2015, 22:46 #27
Nie zarejestrowany
Guest
Witam 
sprzedam CYTOTEC, 
Dawka potrzebna do skutecznego wykonania zabiegu to 12 tabletek zawierających 200 mcg mizoprostolu.
Cena za 10 szt - 220 zł z wysyłką za pobraniem (bez przedpłat, odbiór zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości)
Wysyłka natychmiast, dostarczenie w ciągu 1-2 dni.
Tabletki zapakowane oryginalnie w blistrach, z datą ważności.
Zainteresowanych zapraszam do kontaktu: tel:501602784 ola

----------


## Wiktoria13243546

witam,
ja 2 x się nadziałam na oszustów i z 7ego tygodnia zrobił mi się 9-ty aż w końcu trafiłam na uczciwą kobietę. Fakt ma Cytotec trochę drożej, ale uwierzcie mi nikt by tego nie sprzedawał taniej, bo jest to drogi środek to raz, a dwa ryzyko też jest wysokie. Nikt by się nie bawił w takie coś za 180zł czy coś w tym stylu. Ja też raz zamówiłam za 350zł gdzieś, później za 420zł i dwa razy mnie oszukano. Ale chytry traci 2 a nawet 3 razy. Nie oszczędzajcie na czymś takim, nie warto a czas leci nieubłagalnie! Podam Wam nr do uczciwej osoby, która dokładnie wyjaśniła sposób dawkowania itp. 883125454

----------


## ginekolog

witam serdecznie.jestem ginekologiem z 15 letnim stazem oferuje pomoc w kazdym przypadku.kontakt,konsultacje pod numerem tel 785503713

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga oszust pan o numerze 508426708 zwykly naciagacz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam serdecznie.jestem ginekologiem z 15 letnim stazem oferuje pomoc w kazdym przypadku.kontakt,konsultacje pod numerem tel 785503713


Osoba pod powyższym numerem nie jest żadnym ginekologiem, 
tylko oszustem proponującym dostęp do tabletek aborcyjnych. 
Zgłoszono do Prokuratury jako oszustwo i pomoc w aborcji. 
Mam nadzieję że dostanie ładnych parę latek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam serdecznie.jestem ginekologiem z 15 letnim stazem oferuje pomoc w kazdym przypadku.kontakt,konsultacje pod numerem tel 785503713


jakim ginekologiem?

który szanujący sie lekarz naraził by sie na medialną szopkę i utratę zawodu przy pomocy w wykonaniu aborcji?!

taki z ciebie lekarz jak i ze mnie
prosze dzwonić 725 892 134

----------


## Gybr

co myślicie o stronie womenonweb?

----------


## Gybr

Warto z nią ryzykować? to może jacyś oszuści? Proszę o odpowiedź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Warto z nią ryzykować? to może jacyś oszuści? Proszę o odpowiedź


Wejdz na maszwybor net i sama się przekonaj ilu kobietom pomógł zestaw od Womenek.

----------


## stokrotka198321

Sprzedam tabletki sama sprawdzilam zostala mi potrójna dawka 4 tabletki pod jezyk i po kolejnych 4 godzinach kolejne4 i ostatnie 4 tez po 4 godz . tabletki na recepte. Kontakt stokrotka198321@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> co myślicie o stronie womenonweb?


lepiej działa strona womenhelp.org

bardzo podobna organizacja ale szybciej odpowiadają na maile i szybciej wysyłają przesyłki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam tabletki sama sprawdzilam zostala mi potrójna dawka 4 tabletki pod jezyk i po kolejnych 4 godzinach kolejne4 i ostatnie 4 tez po 4 godz . tabletki na recepte. Kontakt stokrotka198321@wp.pl


stokrotko

misoprostol bo ten chyba próbujesz sprzedać nie bierze sie co 4 godziny a co 3 godziny i 8 szt czyli dwie dawki to za mało żeby wystarczyło do poronienia
na receptę mozna dostać tylko albo 10 tabletek albo 20 tabletek. a ich koszt w aptece to 50 zł za opakowanie 20 szt

kobiety nie dajcie sie oszukiwać!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam cytotec ,osobiscie bydgoszcz lub wawa,na życzenie wysyłka leniubdg@gmail.com zakup w aptece płaciłem 540 zł,cena do uzgodnienia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posiadam cytotec ,osobiscie bydgoszcz lub wawa,na życzenie wysyłka leniubdg@gmail.com zakup w aptece płaciłem 540 zł,cena do uzgodnienia


Och co za cena, a to to samo co Arthrotec, a poza tym nawet dwa zestawy od Womenek można mieć w tej cenie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proszę o kontakt potrzebne tabletki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomóżcie jeśli ktoś ma proszę napiszcie w komentarzach odezwę się

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomóżcie jeśli ktoś ma proszę napiszcie w komentarzach odezwę się


j
Jesli potrzebujesz mam CYTOTEC 10 tab 220 zl jezeli chcesz zdiecia moge wyslac na email a paczke wysylam ze sprzwdzeniem zawartosci MARTA 501602784

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam serdecznie.jestem ginekologiem z 15 letnim stazem oferuje pomoc w kazdym przypadku.kontakt,konsultacje pod numerem tel 785503713


    uwaga to oszust PODAJE SIE ZA GINEKOLOGA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uważajcie na babke z ogloszenia24.pl imię Krysia,oszustka nr Tel 888...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam arth. w blistrach(12szt.-150zl)lub(20szt.-250zl)szybka wysyłka za pobraniem a na życzenie sprawdzenie zawartosci.tel.519-786-700 ps.udzielam porady dotyczacej podawania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam arth. w blistrach(12szt.-150zl)lub(20szt.-250zl)szybka wysyłka za pobraniem a na życzenie sprawdzenie zawartosci.tel.519-786-700 ps.udzielam porady dotyczacej podawania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

potrzebujesz informacji jak wykonać aborcję farmakologiczną? potrzebujesz wiedzieć kto oszukuje a kto jest wiarygodny

Nasze telefony to:

725 892 134 (Plus) od poniedziałku do piątku do godziny 22.

503 937 745 (Orange) od poniedziałku do piątku w godzinach 16:00-22:00, 9:00-16:00 tylko sms.

535 808 203 (Play) od poniedziałku do piątku do godziny 22.

Ponieważ grupę wolontariuszek stanowią kobiet nie zrzeszone w żadnej organizacji, a telefon uruchomiony za własne pieniądze, miło nam będzie jeśli w ramach podziękowania doładujesz nam konto symboliczną kwotą 5,00 zł. 

Z góry bardzo dziękujemy. 

Zachęcamy również do "polubienia" fb'owego potralu Kobiet w Sieci, na którym będą pojawiały się aktualne informacje dotycznące działalności Grupy.

----------


## Maja i Moniaa

a ja zamawialam z kolezanka (zaszlysmy w ciaze jak by jednoczesnie) od tego Pana aborcja@safe-mail.net
i tabletki przyszly oryginalne z ulotka, aborcja sie powiodla bez komplikacji... wcale nie mialam jakichs skutkow ubocznych jak to niektorzy opisuja, tak samo kolezanka
po prostu poronilam i tyle... ten Pan przyskal do tych tabletek wydrukowana taka krotka instrukcje obslugi, wstarczy sie trzymac tego co tam jest napisane a bedzie ok!

po drugie arthrotec nie kosztuje 50 tylko 60zl tylko sprobuj go kupic w aptece po takiej cenie!! Bo chyba na glowe upadlas ze kupisz albo ze ci zwykly lekarz przepisze... 500zl to nie jest cena nie samego arthrotecu, tylko calego zestawu w ktory wchodzi tez RU486 ktorego nie kupisz w Polsce i ktory oryginalny jest bardzo drogi! I placi sie nie tylko cene ta ktora jest w aptece ale tez prowizje za ryzyko i sprowadzenie tych lekow jakie osoba sprzedajaca ponosi! Chyba nie jestes na tyle głupia ze myslisz ze ktos robi to charytatywnie?
Masakra glupota niektorych nie zna granic...
Dla mnie te 500zl to bylo smiesznie malo malo za oryginalne leki w porownaniu do tego ile musiala bym wydac na dziecko

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a ja zamawialam z kolezanka (zaszlysmy w ciaze jak by jednoczesnie) od tego Pana aborcja@safe-mail.net
> i tabletki przyszly oryginalne z ulotka, aborcja sie powiodla bez komplikacji... wcale nie mialam jakichs skutkow ubocznych jak to niektorzy opisuja, tak samo kolezanka
> po prostu poronilam i tyle... ten Pan przyskal do tych tabletek wydrukowana taka krotka instrukcje obslugi, wstarczy sie trzymac tego co tam jest napisane a bedzie ok!
> 
> po drugie arthrotec nie kosztuje 50 tylko 60zl tylko sprobuj go kupic w aptece po takiej cenie!! Bo chyba na glowe upadlas ze kupisz albo ze ci zwykly lekarz przepisze... 500zl to nie jest cena nie samego arthrotecu, tylko calego zestawu w ktory wchodzi tez RU486 ktorego nie kupisz w Polsce i ktory oryginalny jest bardzo drogi! I placi sie nie tylko cene ta ktora jest w aptece ale tez prowizje za ryzyko i sprowadzenie tych lekow jakie osoba sprzedajaca ponosi! Chyba nie jestes na tyle głupia ze myslisz ze ktos robi to charytatywnie?
> Masakra glupota niektorych nie zna granic...
> Dla mnie te 500zl to bylo smiesznie malo malo za oryginalne leki w porownaniu do tego ile musiala bym wydac na dziecko


Kolejni oszuści UWAGA ! Nie maja RU, bo jego nie da się "zamówić" !!! Nie polecsm !!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wystarczy wpisać w google aborcjasafe opinie i już w pierwszym wyniku mamy informacje na temat tego oszusta ! Dziewczyny bądźcie ostrożne  i rozsądne !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

absurd za absurdem

czy usprawiedliwione jest podwyższanie ceny za opakowanie tabletek o 10 razy tylko dlatego, że nie potrzebna jest recepta?
moim zdaniem, nie potrzebna, to zwykła chciwość i pazerność osób handlujących, którzy zamiast do uczciwej roboty parają sie zerowaniem na osobach postawionych pod ścianą, które w densperacji i silnych emocjach niestety nie mysla logicznie tylko biorą co jest

wciskanie głupoty o ru-486 też jest mega nieuczciwością, bo tego leku nie można dostać ot tak sobie za granica w krajach gdzie zabiegi są lekalne.
Lekarze w zagranicznych klinikach (z obawy o utratę zawodu) nie wydadzą leku poza klinikę, więc nie ściemniajcie. 
Dlaczego te niby ru-486 jest wycięte z blistra a nigdzie nie spotkałam zdjęcia całego opakowania (a takowe powinny istnieć)? Bo ich też nie ma

Kobiety!!! ja rozumiem, że chcecie jak najszybciej usunąc te ciąże i zapomnieć ale pomyślcie przez moment logicznie. 
Lub dzwońcie do nas, wyjasnimy jak to działa 725 892 134

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

polecam Pania Martuska18@onet.pl szybko i tanio. jeden minus nie wysyla za pobraniem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> polecam Pania Martuska18@onet.pl szybko i tanio. jeden minus nie wysyla za pobraniem


to w takim razie nie można jej zaufać , a tym bardziej polecać. Nikt nie będzie wpłacał na konto , a potem w kopercie znajdzie landrynki.  Dziewczyny, pamiętajcie, tylko ze sprawdzeniem zawartości !!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tabletki aborcyjne wiecej informacji prywatnie.MIFEPRISTONE 200MG 1tabl, MISOPROSTOL 200MG 4 tabletki, plus 4 tabletki misoprostolu kontakt:gwiazdeczka19921@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zdecydowanym Misoprostol 8 szt. oraz Mifepristone 1 szt. Cena i dobrej jakości zdjęcia na email środki są oryginalne i skuteczne do 12 tyg. więcej tom.ski(małpa)onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ach znaczy że się nie znasz na tym co piszesz

misoprostol jest skuteczny na usunięcie ciąży nawet po 12 tygodniu wzrasta tylko niebezpieczeństwo powikłań i zagrożenie życia kobiety

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania orginalny cytotec 200 mg koszt 10 tabletek to 350 zl wysylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci 501602784

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc dziewczyny . Posiadam oryginalny zestaw Women On Web, ktory zamawialam na stronie okolo  . Paczka dotarła pozno i musialam probować innych sposobów. Wczesniej nie myslalam zeby go sprzedawać , ale z ciekawości weszłam na to forum , na którym sama pisałam o pomoc rok temu. Jakby ktoraś z was byla zainteresowana piszcie na meila        nap-kat@wp.pl . Cena do ustalenia

----------


## potrzeba

ma któraś z was na sprzedaż tabletki poronne?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc jezeli potrzebujesz to mam cytotec 200 mg koszt blistra 10 tabletek to 350 plus wysylka tabletki sa zapakowane orginalnie w blistrze z data i numerem seri wysylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci Marta 501602784

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

8+1 Tabletki na wywołanie poronienia Mifepriston i Misoprostol udzielam info na iwonamatti@gmail.com po kontakcie wysyłam zdjęcia zestawu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, kupie tabletki poronne najlepiej Arthrotec. Interesuje mnie szybka i pobraniowa wysylka poniewaz zalezy mi bardzo na czasie. koszt tabletek chcialabym alby byl w granicy 300-350zl poniewaz juz dwa razy narazilam sie na oszustow . Osoby posiadajace zestaw prosze o kontakt e-mail robson123-123@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zdecydowanym Misoprostol 8 szt. oraz Mifepristone 1 szt. Cena i dobrej jakości zdjęcia na email środki są oryginalne i skuteczne do 12 tyg. więcej: iwonamatti(małpa)gmail.com

Masz niezaplanowany problem?.. do 12 tyg możesz go rozwiązać poczytaj o tym w sieci i wróć do tego ogłoszenia! UWAGA ! w PL nie jest zupełnie dostępny Mifepristone (RU 486) na wielu ofertach i zdjęciach oferuje się Mifepristone(RU 486)w rzeczywistości jest to tabl. przeciwbólowa z podrobionym stemplem (RU 486)!!! Nie kupuj podejrzanych leków!!!
Tabletka RU 486 oryginalnie jest w combipaku 4+1 plus 4!

----------


## daria02172

Proszę o namiary ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

mam do sprzedania zestaw 8*MISO plus 1*MIFE
98% gwarancji do 9tygodnia

Sprzedaje bo nabyłam dwa, jeden zużyty, sprawdzony

Zakupiłam ze strony internetowej za 420zł - sprzedam za... cena do negocjacji. 

Mile widziany odbiór osobisty, możliwa wysyłka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Gdybym nie odbierała lub linia jest zajęta prosze o SMS o tresci TABLETKI oddzwonie jak najszybciej. Dziekuje.
  tel   721 518 033 tel
Kontakt także email :*

arthrotec12ru486@o2.pl

Zestaw zawiera mizoprostol oraz mifepristone Tabletke Ru 486 która jest sprowadzana z zagranicy.

12 szt arthrotec 250zł
12 szt arthrotec plus Ru 486 350zł

Odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka cała Polska paczka przychodzi na drugi dzień od zamówienia. Otwierają ją państwo sprawdzają co jest w środku i jeżeli towar sie zgadza kupują ją państwo.*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,
> 
> mam do sprzedania zestaw 8*MISO plus 1*MIFE
> 98% gwarancji do 9tygodnia
> 
> Sprzedaje bo nabyłam dwa, jeden zużyty, sprawdzony
> 
> Zakupiłam ze strony internetowej za 420zł - sprzedam za... cena do negocjacji. 
> 
> Mile widziany odbiór osobisty, możliwa wysyłka


Jestem zainteresowana proszę o namiary

----------


## Ffr3d0tk4

Odsprzedam tabletki poronne z WOW zamówiłam, ale okazało się że to fałszywy alarm.Cały zestaw kosztował mnie 450zl, cena do negocjacji, zdjęcia tabletek wysyłam tylko meilem. Proszę tylko poważne zapytania. ffr3d0tk4@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mogę odsprzedać zestaw z womenonweb.pl oryginalny , komplety.  Kontakt pod   icanfly.90@wp.pl

----------


## KobietawSieci

> Mogę odsprzedać zestaw z womenonweb.pl oryginalny , komplety.  Kontakt pod   icanfly.90@wp.pl


chcialam zaznaczyć ze strona womenonweb.pl nie istnieje wiec co naprawde chcesz sprzedać

----------


## Czekolada

powiem wam, że to straszne, że w naszym kraju kobieta sama nie może zdecydować o swoim ciele. Ważniejsze jest połączenie 2 komórek niech dorosła osoba. Uważam, ze Polska jest średniowiecznym krajem, który udaje świętości i pobożność.

----------


## KobietawSieci

my się zgadzamy z tym stwierdzeniem, przykro nam, ze kobiety musza przechodzić takie ciężkie sytuacje bez wsparcia, same

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam oryginalny zestaw tabletek poronnych Women on web.  Cena 300 zl. Zestaw jest kompletny . Proszę o kontakt aniolek-an@o2.pl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zdecydowanym Misoprostol 8 szt. oraz Mifepristone 1 szt. Cena i dobrej jakości zdjęcia na email środki są oryginalne i skuteczne do 12 tyg. więcej: iwonamatti(małpa)gmail.com
Masz niezaplanowany problem?.. do 12 tyg możesz go rozwiązać poczytaj o tym w sieci i wróć do tego ogłoszenia! UWAGA ! w PL nie jest zupełnie dostępny Mifepristone (RU 486) na wielu ofertach i zdjęciach oferuje się Mifepristone(RU 486)w rzeczywistości jest to tabl. przeciwbólowa z podrobionym stemplem (RU 486)!!! Nie kupuj podejrzanych leków!!!
Tabletka RU 486 oryginalnie jest w combipaku 4+1 plus 4!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,
> 
> mam do sprzedania zestaw 8*MISO plus 1*MIFE
> 98% gwarancji do 9tygodnia
> 
> Sprzedaje bo nabyłam dwa, jeden zużyty, sprawdzony
> 
> Zakupiłam ze strony internetowej za 420zł - sprzedam za... cena do negocjacji. 
> 
> Mile widziany odbiór osobisty, możliwa wysyłka



Witam, czy ogłoszenie aktualne?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chetnie odstapie cytotec 12 szt orginalnie zapakowane z dlug data waznosci
Mi nie sa juz potrzebne. Jesli ktos chetny nr 348-375-537 mozliwy odbior osobisty Wroclaw.
Zaplacilam wiecej ale cena to 250zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam  orginalny cytotec  zakupiony  we  wloszech  tabletki sa orginalne  z numerem seri i data waznosci 400 zl wysylka ze  sprawdzeniem zawartosci Marta 501602784

----------


## zdziś

Mam dwie nie ruszane paczki artrotecu forte. Sprzedam w rozsądnej cenie 130 zł paczka ale po przedpłacie na konto jakieś drobnej sumy bo już raz mnie ktoś wyrolował i musiałem zapłacić za paczkę bo nei odebrał. Jak się ktoś odezwie podam resztę szczegółów. Ważność 2017.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie, skad wiedziec, ze sprzedawca mnie nie oszukal? Na co zwrocic uwage? Wszelkie rady mole widziane

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam pytanie, skad wiedziec, ze sprzedawca mnie nie oszukal? Na co zwrocic uwage? Wszelkie rady mole widziane


Zamow na womenhelp.org lub womenonweb.org. Nigdzie indziej nie dostaniesz oryginalnego mifepristone (RU486)

----------


## Marcelina_28

Witam dziewczyny. Ciąża to jest delikatna sprawa i kwestia wyboru każdej z nas. Ja osobiście kupiłam tabletki ale zdecydowaliśmy się z partnerem w ostatniej chwili na trzymanie mojej ciąży  :Smile:  Mi już nie będą potrzebne a wiem, ze komuś mogą uratować sytuację więc jak któraś z Pań ma ochotę to proszę przeczytać. Mam na sprzedaż zestaw:
Mifepristone 200 mg - 1 tabl
Misoprostol 200 mcg - 8 tbl
Zdjęcia zestawu i instrukcję mogę przesłać na e-mail.
Cena 320 zł (osobiście zapłaciłam 90 euro).marcelina_marcelka@o2.pl
Sprawdzone - raz już ich użylam.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam orginalny  cytotec 200 mg zakupiony we wloszech  wysylka ze sprzwdzeniem zawartosci 501602784

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Popros  O wysylke  ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci

----------


## proszę o pomoc

Przepraszam, czy ma ktoś na sprzedanie tabletki z państwa ?
Bardzo, ich potrzebuję. Mam nadzieję że ktoś się znajdzie i będzie uczciwy wobec mnie.
proszę o odpowiedź : kla291@o2.pl 
Mam nadzieję że szybko ją dostane.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przepraszam, czy ma ktoś na sprzedanie tabletki z państwa ?
> Bardzo, ich potrzebuję. Mam nadzieję że ktoś się znajdzie i będzie uczciwy wobec mnie.
> proszę o odpowiedź : kla291@o2.pl 
> Mam nadzieję że szybko ją dostane.


Zadzwon mam cytotec 501602784

----------


## Bezio

Tabletki poronne pozwalają na dokonanie zabiegu aborcji farmakologicznej. Jest on legalny w wielu krajach Europy, do 9 tygodnia rozwoju zarodka. W Polsce dopuszczalny jest przy uwzględnieniu szczególnych okoliczności. Aborcja może być przeprowadzona wtedy, gdy ciąża zagraża życiu lub zdrowiu kobiety, gdy płód jest zagrożony trwałym upośledzeniem lub chorobą zagrażającą jego życiu i gdy ciąża została wywołana przez czyn zabroniony tj. gwałt czy kazirodztwo. W wielu krajach na świecie aborcja stanowi decyzję, do której każda kobieta ma prawo.

----------


## Bezio

To po co sie kocha z facetem , jak On jest nie odpowiedzialny .Jak Facet uważa szanuje kobiete  to nie ma ciązy , tylko gwałt jest tłumaczeniem nie chcianej ciązy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

o co Ci Beziu chodzi ? najpierw wrzucasz jakiś cytat o aborcji, a potem pitolisz o odpowiedzialności - wasza męska odpowiedzialność często wygląda tak,że podkulacie ogonek i uciekacie na wieść o ciąży - a kobieta zostaje sama z kłopotem. Życzę Ci żeby w Twoim pożyciu ze trzy razy pękła Ci gumka, albo partnerka zapomniała tabletki, jak wychowasz gromadkę dzieciaków (chcianych, a jakże, powiesz wszystkim, że "chciałeś" żeby guma strzeliła, albo schowałeś żonie tabletki anty) to może Ci się odechce pisać głupot na forum

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam dwie nie ruszane paczki artrotecu forte. Sprzedam w rozsądnej cenie 130 zł paczka ale po przedpłacie na konto jakieś drobnej sumy bo już raz mnie ktoś wyrolował i musiałem zapłacić za paczkę bo nei odebrał. Jak się ktoś odezwie podam resztę szczegółów. Ważność 2017.


Proszę o kontakt na numer 534299268 jesli jeszcze aktualne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pilnie kupie tabletki. Jezeli jest jakiś uczciwy sprzedawca niech sie odezwie, oczywiście kupie tylko za pobraniem i z zobaczeniem zawartości inaczej dziękuję bardzo...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ma ktos sprawdzonego sprzedawcę??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania 50 szt tabletek Arthrotec
1 szt. - 10 zł 
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub przesyłka z możliwością wglądu ( dodatkowo 20 zł)
Pisz na numer 731058416, oddzwonię

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cytotec lek wczesno poronny koszt 10 tab 350 zl lek jest orginalny w blistrach nie luzem wysylka ze sprzwdzeniem zawartosci 572475417 ola

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cytotec lek wczesno poronny koszt 10 tab 350 zl lek jest orginalny w blistrach nie luzem wysylka ze sprzwdzeniem zawartosci 572475417 ola

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cytotec lek wczesno poronny koszt 10 tab 350 zl lek jest orginalny w blistrach nie luzem wysylka ze sprzwdzeniem zawartosci 572475417 ola

----------


## MRtinez

Witam
Jeśli chodzi o interpretacje wyników to jest problem bo w polskim internecie nie ma narzędzia do sprawdzania wyników badań - do czasu Z tego co wiem na znanywynik.pl można wpisać swój wynik i do tego jest interpretacja lekarska i książkowa. To nie jest spam bo mam pewność ze tam na pewno Pani uzyska pomoc. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mifepristone szt 1 oraz Misoprostol szt 8 sprzedam 97% skuteczności oryginalne tabletki zdjęcia/info/cena na email lilarejek@gmail.com. !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuje na 1 zabieg, najlepiej na wczoraj. Poproszę coś sprawdzonego nie chcę zostać oszukana, jak to w naszym kraju bywa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Potrzebuje na 1 zabieg, najlepiej na wczoraj. Poproszę coś sprawdzonego nie chcę zostać oszukana, jak to w naszym kraju bywa.


sprawdzone zestawy tylko na womenhelp.org lub womenonweb.org

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam do sprzedania 50 szt tabletek Arthrotec
> 1 szt. - 10 zł 
> Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub przesyłka z możliwością wglądu ( dodatkowo 20 zł)
> Pisz na numer 731058416, oddzwonię


 potrzebowałabym 12 szt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Mam do odsprzedania cytotec 18 tabletek,posiadam paragon. Kontakt email ewelinus20@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chetnie odstapie cytotec 12 szt orginalnie zapakowane z dlug data waznosci
> Mi nie sa juz potrzebne. Jesli ktos chetny nr 348-375-537 mozliwy odbior osobisty Wroclaw.
> Zaplacilam wiecej ale cena to 250zl


Czy to aktualne? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki wczesnoporonne to popularna nazwa tabletek poronnych czyli takich ktore stosowane sa podczas aborcji farmakologicznej. Dzieki tym tabletkom mozliwe jest przerwanie niechcianej ciazy od 9-12 tygodnia ciazy. W wiekszosci krajow europejskich aborcja farmakologiczna z uzyciem tabletek poronnych typu artrotek,mifepristone,misoprostol jest legalna i podawana jest na rzadanie w dowolnej klinice ginekologicznej.
Tabletki poronne to aktualnie jedna z najbezpieczniejszych form aborcji farmakologicznej. Czesto mylona jednak jest z tabletkami po czy tabletkami 72h które od niedawna dostępne są w aptekach bez recepty. Nie jest potrzebna nawet wizyta u ginekologa czy klinice ginekologicznej. Jeżeli już ustaliliśmy co jest tabletka poronna a co nie przejdzimy dalej. Przedewszystkim aby zamowic tabletki które pomogą nam w legalnej aborcji nie musimy wyjeżdzac gdzies daleko jak było do dotychczas. Zadzwon a na pytania odpowiem telefonicznie. Dr. Renata 794 748 801


Nasz ZESTAW obejmuje:
- 1 x Tabletka Mifepristone
+
- 12 sztuk Misoprostol (Arthrotec) 280zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne to lek kończący ciążę we wczesnym jej etapie. Stosuje się je do 9 tygodnia ciąży. Składają się z zestawu leków, przez które zarodek przestaje się rozwijać i dochodzi do poronienia. Najczęściej składają się z mifepristonu – powodującego wstrzymanie produkcji progesteronu, podtrzymującego rozwój ciąży- i misoprostolu- powodującego silne skurcze macicy, pozwalające kobiecie poronić.


TABLETKI PORONNE NASZE ZESTAWY

1. 12 sztuk Arthrotec oraz RU486 koszt 280zl
2. 8 sztuk Misoprostol 200 oraz RU486 koszt 240zl
3. 12 sztuk Cytotec oraz tabletka RU486 koszt 350zl

Dr.Renata 794748801

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne to lek kończący ciążę we wczesnym jej etapie. Stosuje się je do 9 tygodnia ciąży. Składają się z zestawu leków, przez które zarodek przestaje się rozwijać i dochodzi do poronienia. Najczęściej składają się z mifepristonu – powodującego wstrzymanie produkcji progesteronu, podtrzymującego rozwój ciąży- i misoprostolu- powodującego silne skurcze macicy, pozwalające kobiecie poronić.


TABLETKI PORONNE NASZE ZESTAWY

1. 12 sztuk Arthrotec oraz RU486 koszt 280zl
2. 8 sztuk Misoprostol 200 oraz RU486 koszt 240zl
3. 12 sztuk Cytotec oraz tabletka RU486 koszt 350zl

Dr Renata 794748801

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne to lek kończący ciążę we wczesnym jej etapie. Stosuje się je do 9 tygodnia ciąży. Składają się z zestawu leków, przez które zarodek przestaje się rozwijać i dochodzi do poronienia. Najczęściej składają się z mifepristonu – powodującego wstrzymanie produkcji progesteronu, podtrzymującego rozwój ciąży- i misoprostolu- powodującego silne skurcze macicy, pozwalające kobiecie poronić.


TABLETKI PORONNE NASZE ZESTAWY

1. 12 sztuk Arthrotec oraz RU486 koszt 280zl
2. 8 sztuk Misoprostol 200 oraz RU486 koszt 240zl
3. 12 sztuk Cytotec oraz tabletka RU486 koszt 350zl

Dr Renata 794748801

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne to lek kończący ciążę we wczesnym jej etapie. Stosuje się je do 9 tygodnia ciąży. Składają się z zestawu leków, przez które zarodek przestaje się rozwijać i dochodzi do poronienia. Najczęściej składają się z mifepristonu – powodującego wstrzymanie produkcji progesteronu, podtrzymującego rozwój ciąży- i misoprostolu- powodującego silne skurcze macicy, pozwalające kobiecie poronić.


TABLETKI PORONNE NASZE ZESTAWY

1. 12 sztuk Arthrotec oraz RU486 koszt 280zl
2. 8 sztuk Misoprostol 200 oraz RU486 koszt 240zl
3. 12 sztuk Cytotec oraz tabletka RU486 koszt 350zl

Dr Renata 794748801

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne to lek kończący ciążę we wczesnym jej etapie. Stosuje się je do 9 tygodnia ciąży. Składają się z zestawu leków, przez które zarodek przestaje się rozwijać i dochodzi do poronienia. Najczęściej składają się z mifepristonu – powodującego wstrzymanie produkcji progesteronu, podtrzymującego rozwój ciąży- i misoprostolu- powodującego silne skurcze macicy, pozwalające kobiecie poronić.


TABLETKI PORONNE NASZE ZESTAWY

1. 12 sztuk Arthrotec oraz RU486 koszt 280zl
2. 8 sztuk Misoprostol 200 oraz RU486 koszt 240zl
3. 12 sztuk Cytotec oraz tabletka RU486 koszt 350zl

Dr Renata 794748801

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne to lek kończący ciążę we wczesnym jej etapie. Stosuje się je do 9 tygodnia ciąży. Składają się z zestawu leków, przez które zarodek przestaje się rozwijać i dochodzi do poronienia. Najczęściej składają się z mifepristonu – powodującego wstrzymanie produkcji progesteronu, podtrzymującego rozwój ciąży- i misoprostolu- powodującego silne skurcze macicy, pozwalające kobiecie poronić.


TABLETKI PORONNE NASZE ZESTAWY

1. 12 sztuk Arthrotec oraz RU486 koszt 280zl
2. 8 sztuk Misoprostol 200 oraz RU486 koszt 240zl
3. 12 sztuk Cytotec oraz tabletka RU486 koszt 350zl

Dr Renata 794748801

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

oczywiście wszystkie powyższe ogłoszenia to ściema, a pani "dr Renata" to oszustka. PAMIĘTAJCIE ! żaden z polskich handlarzy, choćby podawał się za dr Renatę, dra Zbigniewa, czy choćby samego ministra zdrowia, nie jest Wam w stanie sprzedać RU. Jest to lek ścisłego zarachowania, w Polsce niedopuszczony do sprzedaży, dostępny wyłącznie na receptę w klinikach aborcyjnych,i niemożliwy do kupienia w Europie ot tak, w żadnej z holenderskich hurtowni, jak to oni zapewniają. Druga sprawa - do aborcji zestawem nie potrzeba tak dużo misoprostolu - wystarczy 6, max 8 tabletek. Te zestawy które oferuje domniemana P. Renata, składają się z 12 tabletek arthrotecu i dołożonego czegoś, co ma udawać RU. Handlarze wiedzą, że 12 arthroteców, to dawka przy której jest duża szansa na poronienie, więc stąd ta ilość tabletek.

ORYGINALNE zestawy Mifepristone(RU) + Misoprostol tylko od organizacji pomocowych womenhelp.org i womenonweb.org

----------


## KobietawSieci

Dr Marta (ja) udzieli wam informacji jak sobie samodzielnie poradzic bez pomocy ściemniających handlarzy i naciągających oszustów

telefon znacie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,sprzedam oryginalny zestaw Women on Web,który przyszedł dokładnie dzisiaj tzn. 04.11.2015.
Osoby zainteresowane proszę o kontakt mailowy klocek198@wp.pl,mogę podesłać zdjęcia zestawu z dzisiejszą datą
Zestaw jest w oryginalnym opakowaniu wraz z kopertą z naklejkami urzędu pocztowego w Indiach.
Cena do uzgodnienia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

]

Witam,od razu uprzedzam,ze nie jestem handlarka.Od pewnego czasu sledze wpisy na forum,gdyz kiedys tez potrzebowałam pomocy i sie udało.Przeleciałam wojka GOOGLE w celu info.o tabl.i moge z cała stanowczoscia stwierdzic,ze 98% handlarzy nie posiada tabl.RU jak to reklamuja.Nieprawda jest tez to,ze w Polsce sa nie do zdobycia,jest to trudne ale mozliwe.Dowiedziałam sie,ze srodek ten stosowany jest przy leczeniu kilku innych chorob i jest do kupienia w aptekach oczywiscie na recepte i pod inna nazwa niz potocznie sie uzywa.Mnie sie udało.Mam niezły ubaw jak czytam te wszystkie wpisy,trwa istna wojna pomiedzy handlarzami o klienta i o to aby zdyskredytowac konkurencje,czesc z tych co jada na handlarzy robia dla women.....a pozostali handlarze tocza batalie miedzy soba wzajemnie sie oczerniajac.Najgorsze jest to,ze cierpia na tym osoby potrzebujace pomocy.Prosze nie pytac mnie jak zdobyc ten srodek,nie chce ułatwiac sprawy handlarzom i pseudo lekarzom.ps.do przeprowadzenia skutecznej terapii nie jest wcale niezbedne RU ale prawdopodobienstwo powodzenia jest troche mniejsze,pewnie ktos z ,,walczacych"bedzie probował mnie za ten wpis atakowac na forum ale mam to wszystko w p.........e!!! i nawet nie bede wchodzic w dyskus.pa dziewczeta.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cytotec lek wczesno poronny koszt 10 tab 350 zl lek jest orginalny w blistrach nie luzem TABLETKI SA PIECIOKATNE wysylka ze sprzwdzeniem zawartosci 572475417 ola

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zestaw jest do 12 tyg ciąży.  Jest to oryginalny zestaw dostępny na
receptę w krajach gdzie aborcja jest legalna.  Skuteczność
wg.producenta 97%.  Zawiera Mifepristone (RU 486) ( tabletka bez pary
na środku) która hamuje hormon podtrzymania cią...oraz 8 tabl.
Misoprostol instrukcja w j. polskim w paczce. RU jest na 1 listku 4+1, a nie 
luzem/osobno jak oszuści oferują! WIECEJ iwonamatti@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zestaw jest do 12 tyg ciąży.  Jest to oryginalny zestaw dostępny na
> receptę w krajach gdzie aborcja jest legalna.  Skuteczność
> wg.producenta 97%.  Zawiera Mifepristone (RU 486) ( tabletka bez pary
> na środku) która hamuje hormon podtrzymania cią...oraz 8 tabl.
> Misoprostol instrukcja w j. polskim w paczce. RU jest na 1 listku 4+1, a nie 
> luzem/osobno jak oszuści oferują! WIECEJ iwonamatti@gmail.com


Szkoda jeszcze tylko, że się nie przyznajesz, że zamawiasz go od womenek, a sprzedajesz dwa razy drożej !

----------


## Selwinka

Witam ! Zamówię tabletki wczesnoporonne ! 
ProsE o pilny kontakt kto moZe mi sprzedać jak najszybciej ! 

Moj nr tel +44 7809 155827

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

osiadam tableteki CYTOTEC 200 mg orginalne w 100% zakupione we wloskiej aptece marki PFIZER na odwrocie blistra jest data i numer serji tabletki sa zapakowane orginalnie nie luzem jestem osoba uczciwa koszt blistra 10 tabletek 350 zlotych przesylka dochodzi w przeciagu 2 dni wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci na terenie Bydgoszczy odbior osobisty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

osiadam tableteki CYTOTEC 200 mg orginalne w 100% zakupione we wloskiej aptece marki PFIZER na odwrocie blistra jest data i numer serji tabletki sa zapakowane orginalnie nie luzem jestem osoba uczciwa koszt blistra 10 tabletek 350 zlotych przesylka dochodzi w przeciagu 2 dni wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci na terenie Bydgoszczy odbior osobisty MARTA 515988060

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

osiadam tableteki CYTOTEC 200 mg orginalne w 100% zakupione we wloskiej aptece marki PFIZER na odwrocie blistra jest data i numer serji tabletki sa zapakowane orginalnie nie luzem jestem osoba uczciwa koszt blistra 10 tabletek 350 zlotych przesylka dochodzi w przeciagu 2 dni wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci na terenie Bydgoszczy odbior osobisty 515988060 MARTA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

osiadam tableteki CYTOTEC 200 mg orginalne w 100% zakupione we wloskiej aptece marki PFIZER na odwrocie blistra jest data i numer serji tabletki sa zapakowane orginalnie nie luzem jestem osoba uczciwa koszt blistra 10 tabletek 350 zlotych przesylka dochodzi w przeciagu 2 dni wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci na terenie Bydgoszczy odbior 515988060 MARTA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co sądzicie o women on web? Chce z tamtąd kupić tabletki. Mogę wpłacić pieniądze bez lęku na konto? Doradzcie proszę...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co sądzicie o women on web? Chce z tamtąd kupić tabletki. Mogę wpłacić pieniądze bez lęku na konto? Doradzcie proszę...


Boisz się wpłacić fundacji, ale oszustowi z ogłoszenia wpłaciłabyś bez wahania ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Właśnie nie mam zamiaru wpłacać żadnym oszustom. Czytałam o oszukanych dziewczynach. Wiem że powinno się brać za pobraniem i z możliwością otworzenia paczki. A tu trzeba kasę przelać od razu na konto. Boję się trochę. Robię to pierwszy raz...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Właśnie nie mam zamiaru wpłacać żadnym oszustom. Czytałam o oszukanych dziewczynach. Wiem że powinno się brać za pobraniem i z możliwością otworzenia paczki. A tu trzeba kasę przelać od razu na konto. Boję się trochę. Robię to pierwszy raz...


i jak mamy Cię przekonać ? fundacja działa już z 10 lat, pomaga kobietom na całym świecie, nie tylko w Polsce. Dowodem że zestawy przychodzą i działają, jest forum maszwybor.net i historie setek kobiet, w tym moja. Czy któryś z handlarzy, choćby osławiona "pani Maria" może się czymś takim wybronić ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.posiadam tabl.misoprostol w oryginalnych blistrach zakupione w krajach Unii Europejskiej-ilość potrzebna do przeprowadzenia skutecznej terapii to 8 szt.czyli 2 blistry po 4 talb.koszt to 450 zł.Na żądanie wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości,dostawa w ciągu 2 dni roboczych,kontakt-797-769-740-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W arthrotecu i w cytotecu też jest misprostol ! A ilość potrzebna do wykonania aborcji to minimum 12 tabletek, a nie 8 ! DZIEWCZYNY nie dajcie się naciągać na takie horrendalne kwoty !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ze strony whw: zażycie samego misoprostolu to 77-88% skuteczności, a dopiero połączenie z mifepristonem skuteczność  96-99%. No i samego misoprostolu trzeba nałykać się 12 tabletek a w połączeniu z mifepristonem tylko 4.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli zamawiać to tylko z fundacji, sama popełniłam ten błąd i w panice przesłałam pieniądze osobie przedstawiającej się, jako Joanna Słowińska - pewnie fałszywe dane. Straciłam 400 zł, bo myślałam że będzie szybciej. Oczywiście nic nie otrzymałam. Przesyłka z fundacji WOW dotarła po 9 dniach. Już jest po wszystkim, otrzymałam szczegółowe dane jak postępować, czego mogę się spodziewać i co powinno niepokoić. Proszę, nie dawajcie zarabiać oszustom!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> i jak mamy Cię przekonać ? fundacja działa już z 10 lat, pomaga kobietom na całym świecie, nie tylko w Polsce. Dowodem że zestawy przychodzą i działają, jest forum maszwybor.net i historie setek kobiet, w tym moja. Czy któryś z handlarzy, choćby osławiona "pani Maria" może się czymś takim wybronić ?


Nie wiem czy może się wybronić ale paczkę którą dostałam od tak bardzo znienawidzonej przez ciebie Pani Mari 
mogłam sprawdzić zanim za nią zapłaciłam nie kupiłam kota w worku a chyba oto chodzi więc w czym ty masz problem każdy robi jak uważa . A najważniejsze dla mnie jest to że kobieta nie chciała  przelewu z góry na konto dla mnie duży plus a to że mogłam sprawdzić zawartość świadczy o tym że babeczka nie ma nic do ukrycia . Mi się w domu nie przelewa zestaw od WOW kosztuje 400zł a ja pozbyłam się problemu za 250 zł wiem że nie jedna dziewczyna w moim mieście jest z Niej zadowolona . A numer do niej otrzymałam  na babskim  wieczorku w pubie więc opinię na mieście ma dobrą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie wiem czy może się wybronić ale paczkę którą dostałam od tak bardzo znienawidzonej przez ciebie Pani Mari 
> mogłam sprawdzić zanim za nią zapłaciłam nie kupiłam kota w worku a chyba oto chodzi więc w czym ty masz problem każdy robi jak uważa . A najważniejsze dla mnie jest to że kobieta nie chciała  przelewu z góry na konto dla mnie duży plus a to że mogłam sprawdzić zawartość świadczy o tym że babeczka nie ma nic do ukrycia . Mi się w domu nie przelewa zestaw od WOW kosztuje 400zł a ja pozbyłam się problemu za 250 zł wiem że nie jedna dziewczyna w moim mieście jest z Niej zadowolona . A numer do niej otrzymałam  na babskim  wieczorku w pubie więc opinię na mieście ma dobrą.


brawo pani Mario, podoba mi się twoja autoreklama, ale wyobraź sobie, że nie potrzeby sprawdzania przesyłki od womenek, bo to nie handlary twojego pokroju, a międzynarodowa organizacja zajmująca się pomocą kobietom w niechcianej ciąży, działająca od prawie dekady. I Darowizna nie wynosi 400 zł tylko 75 euro, a to trochę więcej niż 300 zł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> brawo pani Mario, podoba mi się twoja autoreklama, ale wyobraź sobie, że nie potrzeby sprawdzania przesyłki od womenek, bo to nie handlary twojego pokroju, a międzynarodowa organizacja zajmująca się pomocą kobietom w niechcianej ciąży, działająca od prawie dekady. I Darowizna nie wynosi 400 zł tylko 75 euro, a to trochę więcej niż 300 zł.


Pani(DOKTOR ) Marto proszę nauczyć się poprawnej pisowni !!!!!!!!
Z Pani taki doktor jak zemnie stomatolog .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pani(DOKTOR ) Marto proszę nauczyć się poprawnej pisowni !!!!!!!!
> Z Pani taki doktor jak zemnie stomatolog .


Gdzie i niby po co wg Ciebie napisałam,  że jestem dr Martą ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poronne cytotec wysylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci lek jest zapakowany orginalnie w blistrach tab sa pieciokatne cena 300 zl w celi zamowienia prosze o kontakt ma e-mail i zostawic namiary Magda mijanowakowska74@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

więcej info i zdjęcia na lilarejek(małpa)gmail.com nie kupuj szitu to Twoje zdrowie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !! Nie zamawiajcie tabletek przez recepty@zaufani.com  to są oszuści każą sobie wysłać przelew i nie wysyłają towaru, po zapłacie kontakt się urywa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam pilnie potrzebuje zestawu  ale tylko oryginalnego z wow
 jeśli ktoś takowy posiada proszę o info na mojego maila d.dorota.78@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec odsprzedam,opakowanie 20 szt.cena 200zł.plus koszt przesyłki,płatność za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości.Proszę o kontakt na wladzio67@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ile dni od poronienia trzeba odczekać i zrobić beta żeby sprawdzić czy spadło?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

TO MEGA OSZUSTKA PACZCIE JAK OGŁASZA SIĘ  NA OG 24 TAM PODAJE SIĘ ZA AGE A TU ZA  MARTĘ UWAGA NA OSZUSTKĘ          





Tabletki poronne cytotec 280 zl wysylka ze sprzwdzeniem zawartosci 729.264.911 / Bydgoszcz
Ogłoszenia Medycyna Bydgoszcz
Kategoria:
Moda i zdrowie / Medycyna
Rodzaj: Sprzedam
Dodano: 18 Grudzień 2015 18:12
4 dni temu
Posiadam tableteki poronne CYTOTEC 200 mcg orginalne nie polskie podrobki zakupione we wloszech marki PFIZER na odwrocie blistra jest data waznosci do 2018 roku i numer serji tabletki sa zapakowane orginalnie w blistrze nie luzem jestem osoba uczciwa koszt blistra 10 tabletek 280 zlotych przesylka dochodzi w przeciagu 2 dni wysylam poczta polska bo tylko oni maja wysylke ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata jezeli ktos sobie zyczy to moge wyslac orginalne zdiecia CYTOTECU z aktualna data na e-mail w CELU ZAMOWIENIA PROSZE O SMS TABLETKI odrazu oddzwonie zdjecie w ogloszeniu posiadam tylko ja jezeli jest pod innym numerem to znaczy ze to oszust
Cena:  280 zł

Zgłoś naruszenie
Kontakt:
AGA
Telefon:
729264911

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> sprzedam tabletki poronne cytotec wysylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci lek jest zapakowany orginalnie w blistrach tab sa pieciokatne cena 300 zl w celi zamowienia prosze o kontakt ma e-mail i zostawic namiary magda mijanowakowska74@interia.pl


a tu już nie marta nie aga tylko magda  ty oszustko podła

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Musisz byc naprawde zdesperowany wychodzi na to ze to ty jestes oszustem przeczytaj dokladnie tresc mojego ogloszenia dalej chcesz sie bawic desperacie bez jaj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Doktor Adam 573473464 nastepny doktor Janusz 519450534 nastepny doktor kinga.   507150272 nastepny pani emila.       792267369.     Sebastian.         609009613                    dok.Stanislaw.  514871809

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, 
Mam oryginalny zestaw z Women on Web. 
Jestem zwykłą kobietą, która zakupiła zestaw na własny użytek. 
Pierwsza paczka wróciła do Indii i zanim mi ja odesłali ponownie, odkupiłam w pl oryginalny zestaw od jednej dziewczyny, który zadziałał, więc tego nie potrzebuje, a komuś może się przydać.

Chce za nią odzyskać tylko koszt donacji czyli 90Euro + wysyłka. 

W skład zestawu wchodzą: 
8x Misoprostol 200 mcg
1x Mifoprestone 200mg
Oryginalne pudełko wraz z ulotką
Opakowanie w którym wysłany był zestaw z Women on Web ze wszystkimi stemplami.

Wysłać mogę za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości - koszt coś około 25 zł według cennika poczty polskiej. 

Razem będzie 410 zł

Kontakt email tabwow@o2.pl , możliwość wysłania zdjęć czy screenów korespondencji z women on web, dla tych przezornych (wiadomo, że oszustów nie brakuje). 

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak nie dać się oszukać nigdy nie wpłacajcie pieniędzy bezpośrednio na konto. Wybierajcie przesyłkę pobraniową z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości przy kurierze  tylko poczta polska ma sprawdzenie zawartosci przed zaplata ! Jeśli sprzedawca się zgodzi i wyśle, a po przyjeździe kuriera jednak okazuje się, że nie została zaznaczona opcja sprawdzenia zawartości to nie dzwonicie do sprzedawcy on zrobił to celowo i na pewno chce was oszukać...nie odbierajcie takiej przesyłki!!! Przed zakupem radzę jednak poprosić także sprzedawcę o wysłanie zdjęć leków najlepiej takich gdzie będzie widoczna aktualna data lub coś co da wam pewność, że są autentyczne co pozwoli wam się upewnić, że zmawiacie raczej oryginalne leki i uchroni to was przed stratą czasu i niepotrzebnymi nerwami. Jesli sprzedawca nie godzi się na zdjęcia jest to sygnał, że jest coś nie tak i jest to prawdopodobnie oszustwo. Pozatym w polsce nie mozna kupic RU Na koniec przed zakupem radzę zapoznać się w necie ze zdjęciami jak wyglądają oryginalne leki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najwidoczniej sam jestes sprzedawca tabletek ciekawe w czym cie oszukalam pozatym moje leki sa orginalne
pytanie czy cos ci sprzedalam chyba nie jestes po prostu zwyklym pedalem bez jaj
oczerniasz na forum nie znaja  mnie MARTA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

#10040
Nie zarejestrowany
Guest
Sprzedam tabletki poronne CYTOTEC koszt 350 zl moge wyslac zdiecia z aktualna data na e-mail ze taki lek posiadam wysylka poczta polska tylko oni maja sprawdzenie przed zaplata 729264911 prosze najpierw o SMS

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> #10040
> Nie zarejestrowany
> Guest
> Sprzedam tabletki poronne CYTOTEC koszt 350 zl moge wyslac zdiecia z aktualna data na e-mail ze taki lek posiadam wysylka poczta polska tylko oni maja sprawdzenie przed zaplata 729264911 prosze najpierw o SMS


Uwaga to oszustka MARTA  AGNIESZKA MAGDA pod  takie imiona się podszywa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I znow mnie oczerniasz obojniaku bez jaj musisz miec naprawde cos z glowa pozatym kto bedzie chcial kupic to sam zacecysuje tresc mojego ogloszenia mowi sama sa siebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mifepristone szt 1 oraz Misoprostol szt 8 sprzedam 97% skuteczności oryginalne tabletki zdjęcia/info/cena na email lilarejek@gmail.com. !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mifepristone szt 1 oraz misoprostol szt 8 sprzedam 97% skuteczności oryginalne tabletki zdjęcia/info/cena na email lilarejek@gmail.com. !!!!!!!!!!


oszustka!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestescie gorsze niz zwierzeta.. zwierzeta wychowuja swoje młode a Wy zabijacie niewinne male istoty które sa juz czlowiekiem, z bijacym sercem, w 12 tygodniu na usg widać już nóżki dziecka, rączki. ..
jesli bierzecie sie za seks miejcie na uwadze konsekwencje albo chociaz sie zabezpieczajcie. Dajecie wszystkim dupy, na dupe faceta nie zlapiecie. Zastanowcie sie kim jestescie popelniajac zbrodnie na wlasnym nienarodzonym dziecku.  Jesli Wasz zabieg pojdzie nie tak, dostaniecie krwotoku w szpitalu z powodu aborcji zakazanej w Polsce narobicie sobie niezlych klopotow  :Wink:  
Puknijcie sie w te wypaczone z sumienia mozgi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zmien forum idiotko po co wyposujesz bzdury

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestescie gorsze niz zwierzeta.. zwierzeta wychowuja swoje młode a Wy zabijacie niewinne male istoty które sa juz czlowiekiem, z bijacym sercem, w 12 tygodniu na usg widać już nóżki dziecka, rączki. ..
> jesli bierzecie sie za seks miejcie na uwadze konsekwencje albo chociaz sie zabezpieczajcie. Dajecie wszystkim dupy, na dupe faceta nie zlapiecie. Zastanowcie sie kim jestescie popelniajac zbrodnie na wlasnym nienarodzonym dziecku.  Jesli Wasz zabieg pojdzie nie tak, dostaniecie krwotoku w szpitalu z powodu aborcji zakazanej w Polsce narobicie sobie niezlych klopotow  
> Puknijcie sie w te wypaczone z sumienia mozgi.


A słyszałaś może o tym, co robią samice z najsłabszym potomstwem z miotu ? Zagryzaja je,  a czasem nawet zjadają.  Druga sprawa: nikomu nie daje dupy.  Uprawiam seks z moim mężem, zabezpieczamy się, ale zdarzyła się wpadka.  Mam troje dzieci,  nie chcę mieć więcej.  A nawet nie stać mnie na kolejne.  Bylam po aborcji w szpitalu i wiesz co ? Nikt nawet nie podejrzewał ze wzięłam tabletki, bo po czym miałby to poznać ? W wypisie mam "poronienie samoistne". I ostatnia rzecz : kobieta nie jest karana za aborcję wiec Twój wywód jest nic nie warty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ODSPRZEDAM TABLETKI PORONNE CYTOTEC 200mcg KOSZT 400 ZL MOGE WYSLAC ZE SPRZWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
KONTAKT NE EMAIL annakrasko@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mifepristone szt 1 oraz Misoprostol szt 8 sprzedam 97% skuteczności oryginalne tabletki zdjęcia/info/cena na email lilarejek@gmail.com. !!!!!!!!!!


Ooo MARTA OSZUSTKA ZNOWU SPRZEDAJE TABLETKI

----------


## iwonaok



----------


## iwonaok

"Ooo MARTA OSZUSTKA ZNOWU SPRZEDAJE TABLETKI" pokaż pajacu swoje jak ja swoje pokazuje!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc tu marta bardzo chetnie ci pokaze tylko nie wiem jak sie laduje zdiecia moze mi pomozesz i wreszcie dasz spokuj z mowieniem ze jestem oszustka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak jak w tytule. Zestaw z 8 mizoprostolu oraz RU.
Kontakt mail monika_kopczynska @ wp. pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej. mam do sprzedania arthrotec forte, dokladnie 20tab za 150zl. odbior osobisty lub wyslka tel 511-224-374

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki przyszły z Indii, już po, ponieważ załatwiłam sobie receptę na Arthrotec. Za zestaw chcę odzyskać kwotę darowizny. Tak jak 360 zł. Kontakt na mail: spruuta@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poronne cena 350 zl kontakt prosze o sms 729264911

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kontak na hiob1@onet.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

arthrotec (20 tab) mam do odsprzedania

    Arthrotec (20tab) całe pełne opakowanie z apteki (z paragonem) - mam tylko dwa opakowania
    Odbiór najlepiej osobisty Gdańsk - możliwa wysyłka za pobraniem
patriszia20000@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

arthrotec (20 tab) mam do odsprzedania

    Arthrotec (20tab) całe pełne opakowanie z apteki (z paragonem) - mam tylko dwa opakowania
    Odbiór najlepiej osobisty Gdańsk - możliwa wysyłka za pobraniem
patriszia20000@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam swoje tabletki z wow za kwotę donacji tj. 360 zł. Zestaw oryginalny z pudełkiem i ulotką. Mam również do odsprzedania 8 tabletek Arthrotec po swojej kuracji za 50 zł. (8 tabletek jest wystarczającą ilością). Kontakt mail.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odsprzedam swoje tabletki z wow za kwotę donacji tj. 360 zł. Zestaw oryginalny z pudełkiem i ulotką. Mam również do odsprzedania 8 tabletek Arthrotec po swojej kuracji za 50 zł. (8 tabletek jest wystarczającą ilością). Kontakt mail.


 Mój mail to spruuta@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tak jak w tytule. Zestaw z 8 mizoprostolu oraz RU.
> Kontakt mail monika_kopczynska @ wp. pl


  Poprawny mail to monika_kopczynska18@wp.pl

----------


## sandra-saszkapoland

witam mam do sprzedania tabletki porone takie jak na zdj powyzej  A-KARE (combipack of mifeprisone and misoprostol tablets) 533935475 cena do negocjacji zakupilam poniewaz mialy byc do urzydku wlasnego lecz zmienilam zdanie :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oszusci uwaga
ARTHROTEC I CYTOTEC NIE JEST PAKOWANY W PLASTIKOWE POJEMNIKI !! TYKO W BLISTRY NIE ODBIERAJCIE PRZESYLEK BEZ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOSCI PRZED ZAKUPEM !!! Prosze tez uwazac na ogloszenia z samym e-mail bez telefonu to oszusci 

Jeśli uda ci sie zakupić uczciwie to daj znać !!! chcemy zrobić listę uczciwych sprzedawców i oszustów u

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Przepraszam ze tutaj ale potrzebuje szybkiej odpowiedz! :Frown:  Miesiac temu odstawilam tabletki anty poniewaz staramy sie o dziecko. Krwawienie z odstawienia przyszlo w czasie 7dniowej przerwy. 2 tygodnie po odstawieniu dostalam brazowe krwawienie ze sluzem. 14.01 zauwazylam wokol sutkow biale grudki. Dodam tez ze troche mi urosly, tez pobolewa mnie podbrzusze czasami. Czy moglo dojsc do zaplodnienia? Jezeli tak to jak liczyc tugodnie ciazy? Od ostatniego dnia tego krwawienia z odstawienia? Dodam ze dzisiaj robilam test po poludniu i wyszedl negatywny. U ginekologa bylam 7.01 i widzial owulacje. Czy moge ufac temu testowi czy zrobic rano?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ARTHROTEC CYTOTEC RU486 - OSZUŚCI !!! Zawsze przed zakupem popros o zdiecie tabletek z aktualna data uczciwy sprzedawca wysle oszust nie bo tych tabletek nie ma.

Ostrzegam przed oszustami którzy na tym portalu oferują sprzedaż środków na wywołanie okresu.
90% ogłoszeń to ogłoszenia OSZUSTÓW !!!

CO ZROBIĆ ABY NIE ZOSTAĆ OSZUKANYM ???
Przeczytaj to dokładnie i jeśli masz jakieś pytania czy wątpliwości TO NAPISZ DO NAS a my postaramy się ci pomóc !!!

- Nigdy nie wpłacaj pieniędzy na konto- jeśli to zrobisz to nie zobaczysz ani pieniędzy ani tabletek !!!

- Nigdy nie odbieraj przesyłki jeśli przed zapłatą nie możesz zobaczyć co jest w środku, tylko POCZTA POLSKA daje taką opcję że najpierw otwierasz przesyłkę, SPRAWDZASZ ZAWARTOŚĆ a dopiero później płacisz, żaden inny kurier nie ma takiej opcji!!!

- Przesyłka kurierska pobraniowa to nie to samo !!! co z tego że płacisz przy odbiorze jeśli najpierw płacisz a dopiero odbierasz, kuriera nie interesuje ze zawartość jest inna niż zamawiałaś, każe ci złożyć reklamację czego ty oczywiście nie zrobisz bo kupujesz coś co w Polsce jest nielegalne!!!! oszuści o tym wiedzą i to wykorzystują !!!

- Żaden lekarz ani właściciel apteki nie ogłasza się w internecie - za dużo ma do stracenia, takie ogłoszenie to koronny dowód, zajmują się tym ludzie z półświatka i oni wiedzą jak to zdobyć, sprzedać i nie dać się złapać. Więc ogłoszenie typu jestem lekarzem..... mam aptekę.... ma tylko uwiarygodnić OSZUSTÓW i uśpić czujność potencjalnej ofiary !!!

- Jeśli zamówisz i dostaniesz przesyłkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i w środku będą tabletki luzem TOREBCE DILERCE a nie w blistrze to NIE ODBIERAJ !!!! bo właśnie kupujesz najdroższe witaminy lub APAP !!!
NIE MA ŻADNEGO UZASADNIONEGO POWODU NIE BYŁY W BLISTRZE Z NAPISAMI I DATĄ WAŻNOŚCI !!!

- Wielu sprzedawców obiecuje ze będzie sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą lecz w rzeczywistości przychodzi przesyłka bez tej opcji i stajesz przed dylematem odebrać-nie odebrać -jeśli odbierzesz to właśnie straciłaś sporą kasę !!!

- Wielu oszustów kopiuje ogłoszenia innych uczciwych sprzedawców i wstawia tylko swój nr kopiują zdjęcia i piszą o innych że to inni są oszustami a oni uczciwi

NIGDY NIE KUPUJ OD KOGOŚ KTO UŻYWA W OGŁOSZENIACH TYLKO MAILA !!! niby dla dyskrecji i dla bezpieczeństwa a w rzeczywistości to część manipulacji zwłaszcza z końcówką @safe-mail.net

Obiecują odbiór osobisty lecz jak zadzwonisz to najpierw pytają się z skąd ty jesteś a następnie mówią że są z drugiego końca polski abyś nie chciała tak daleko jechać i zdecydowała się na zakup na jego warunkach - skoro chce się spotkać ta na pewno jest uczciwy ... I TAK WŁAŚNIE MASZ MYŚLEĆ Zostałaś zmanipulowana !!!
- Zanim podejmiesz decyzję o zakupie dokładnie to przemyśl i nie daj się zwieź pięknie gadającym przez telefon, to zawodowi manipulanci którzy od lat żyją z tego że "strzygą" naiwnych ludzi szukających pomocy.

ARTHROTEC I CYTOTEC NIE JEST PAKOWANY W PLASTIKOWE POJEMNIKI !! TYKO W BLISTRY

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Przepraszam ze tutaj ale potrzebuje szybkiej odpowiedz! Miesiac temu odstawilam tabletki anty poniewaz staramy sie o dziecko. Krwawienie z odstawienia przyszlo w czasie 7dniowej przerwy. 2 tygodnie po odstawieniu dostalam brazowe krwawienie ze sluzem. 14.01 zauwazylam wokol sutkow biale grudki. Dodam tez ze troche mi urosly, tez pobolewa mnie podbrzusze czasami. Czy moglo dojsc do zaplodnienia? Jezeli tak to jak liczyc tugodnie ciazy? Od ostatniego dnia tego krwawienia z odstawienia? Dodam ze dzisiaj robilam test po poludniu i wyszedl negatywny. U ginekologa bylam 7.01 i widzial owulacje. Czy moge ufac temu testowi czy zrobic rano?


Hej, test przy bardzo wczesnej ciąży tylko rano się robi, i moze wychodzić negatywny (ledwo co ciąża). Możesz być w ciąży ale może to być jedynie zachowanie organizmu podobne. Przy anty-okres zawsze jest rownomierny. Bez anty... objawy przed okresem bywają łudząco podobne. Bóle piersi, brzucha, a nawet złe samopoczucie.  Bierz tez pod uwagę że Twoj organizm teraz sam sobie musi cykl ustawiać.  Wczesniej robiły za to tabletki. Ja np. biorac anty miałam okres cudo. Bez anty, okres był koszmarem i dni tuż przed nim. Powtórz test zaraz po obudzeniu z rana (dobry test-nie tani szajs). Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ARTHROTEC CYTOTEC RU486 - OSZUŚCI !!! Zawsze przed zakupem popros o zdiecie tabletek z aktualna data uczciwy sprzedawca wysle oszust nie bo tych tabletek nie ma.
> 
> Ostrzegam przed oszustami którzy na tym portalu oferują sprzedaż środków na wywołanie okresu.
> 90% ogłoszeń to ogłoszenia OSZUSTÓW !!!
> 
> CO ZROBIĆ ABY NIE ZOSTAĆ OSZUKANYM ???
> Przeczytaj to dokładnie i jeśli masz jakieś pytania czy wątpliwości TO NAPISZ DO NAS a my postaramy się ci pomóc !!!
> 
> - Nigdy nie wpłacaj pieniędzy na konto- jeśli to zrobisz to nie zobaczysz ani pieniędzy ani tabletek !!!
> ...


 zaden lekarz? a ja znam ow taką. ... wiec nie gadaj glupot!

----------


## KobietawSieci

to znaczy że pani jest ryzykantką i jak sie tak będzie afiszować to może usłyszymy o niej w telewizji  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to znaczy że pani jest ryzykantką i jak sie tak będzie afiszować to może usłyszymy o niej w telewizji


no i?  
macie swoja strone, na niej sie skupcie. 
bo to sie juz zalosne robi ... wasze reklamki
chore w ch... 
ile mozna czytac women... masz wybór itd!  patolka jakas...
zamiast tu reklamki i hejty walic to trzeba bylo odp. na zadane pytanka kobiet a nie swe super kopiuj wklej : uwagaaa... to sramto

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam pilnie potrzebuje oryginalnego zestawu z WoW. Zostałam już raz oszukana przez skleptp.pl. Przysłali tabletki luzem w pojemniku z jakas indyjska wydrukowana nalepka. Zostało mi nie wiele czasu proszę o pomoc  martynawomen@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam pilnie potrzebuje oryginalnego zestawu z WoW. Zostałam już raz oszukana przez skleptp.pl. Przysłali tabletki luzem w pojemniku z jakas indyjska wydrukowana nalepka. Zostało mi nie wiele czasu proszę o pomoc  martynawomen@wp.pl


to czemu sama nie zamówisz ? paczki idą teraz 8-10 dni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak nie chcesz by handlarze zrobili cie w butelkę zajrzyj na strony pomagajace kobietom w trudnej sytuacji... nie dajcie sie tak w panice...pieniądze tracicie a tak na prawde nie wiecie czy to artro czy aspiryna czy coś..to miejsce to walka handlarzy o wpływy. Oni z tego żyją. W d**** mają czy Ci się uda czy nie. Chcą tylko KASY. Skąd braliby takie ilości artro czy niedostępną w Polsce tabletkę RU... Nabijają was. 

Panikujecie i przepłacacie.

Wystarczy zajrzeć na strony
women help women
women on web
maszwybor.net

Są po to by zapytać czy jesteś pewna i czy chcesz a w razie czego za pół darmo Ci pomogą bo ważniejsze dla nich jest TWOJE ZDROWIE.

na szczęście ja to zrozumiałam w porę i dostałam orginalny zestaw. za 120 zl. tj 30 euro.

Zaraz zaspamują mnie handlarze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przeczytaj oszusci tabletek poronnych
ARTHROTEC CYTOTEC RU486 - OSZUŚCI !!!

Ostrzegam przed oszustami którzy na tym portalu oferują sprzedaż środków na wywołanie okresu.
90% ogłoszeń to ogłoszenia OSZUSTÓW !!!

CO ZROBIĆ ABY NIE ZOSTAĆ OSZUKANYM ???
Przeczytaj to dokładnie i jeśli masz jakieś pytania czy wątpliwości TO NAPISZ DO NAS a my postaramy się ci pomóc !!!

- Nigdy nie wpłacaj pieniędzy na konto- jeśli to zrobisz to nie zobaczysz ani pieniędzy ani tabletek !!!

- Nigdy nie odbieraj przesyłki jeśli przed zapłatą nie możesz zobaczyć co jest w środku, tylko POCZTA POLSKA daje taką opcję że najpierw otwierasz przesyłkę, SPRAWDZASZ ZAWARTOŚĆ a dopiero później płacisz, żaden inny kurier nie ma takiej opcji!!!

- Przesyłka kurierska pobraniowa to nie to samo !!! co z tego że płacisz przy odbiorze jeśli najpierw płacisz a dopiero odbierasz, kuriera nie interesuje ze zawartość jest inna niż zamawiałaś, każe ci złożyć reklamację czego ty oczywiście nie zrobisz bo kupujesz coś co w Polsce jest nielegalne!!!! oszuści o tym wiedzą i to wykorzystują !!!

- Żaden lekarz ani właściciel apteki nie ogłasza się w internecie - za dużo ma do stracenia, takie ogłoszenie to koronny dowód, zajmują się tym ludzie z półświatka i oni wiedzą jak to zdobyć, sprzedać i nie dać się złapać. Więc ogłoszenie typu jestem lekarzem..... mam aptekę.... ma tylko uwiarygodnić OSZUSTÓW i uśpić czujność potencjalnej ofiary !!!

- Jeśli zamówisz i dostaniesz przesyłkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości i w środku będą tabletki luzem TOREBCE DILERCE a nie w blistrze to NIE ODBIERAJ !!!! bo właśnie kupujesz najdroższe witaminy lub APAP !!!
NIE MA ŻADNEGO UZASADNIONEGO POWODU NIE BYŁY W BLISTRZE Z NAPISAMI I DATĄ WAŻNOŚCI !!!

- Wielu sprzedawców obiecuje ze będzie sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą lecz w rzeczywistości przychodzi przesyłka bez tej opcji i stajesz przed dylematem odebrać-nie odebrać -jeśli odbierzesz to właśnie straciłaś sporą kasę !!!

- Wielu oszustów kopiuje ogłoszenia innych uczciwych sprzedawców i wstawia tylko swój nr kopiują zdjęcia i piszą o innych że to inni są oszustami a oni uczciwi

NIGDY NIE KUPUJ OD KOGOŚ KTO UŻYWA W OGŁOSZENIACH TYLKO MAILA !!! niby dla dyskrecji i dla bezpieczeństwa a w rzeczywistości to część manipulacji zwłaszcza z końcówką @safe-mail.net

Obiecują odbiór osobisty lecz jak zadzwonisz to najpierw pytają się z skąd ty jesteś a następnie mówią że są z drugiego końca polski abyś nie chciała tak daleko jechać i zdecydowała się na zakup na jego warunkach - skoro chce się spotkać ta na pewno jest uczciwy ... I TAK WŁAŚNIE MASZ MYŚLEĆ Zostałaś zmanipulowana !!!
- Zanim podejmiesz decyzję o zakupie dokładnie to przemyśl i nie daj się zwieź pięknie gadającym przez telefon, to zawodowi manipulanci którzy od lat żyją z tego że "strzygą" naiwnych ludzi szukających pomocy.

ARTHROTEC I CYTOTEC NIE JEST PAKOWANY W PLASTIKOWE POJEMNIKI !! TYKO W BLISTRY

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki CYTOTEC koszt 350 zl liatek 10 tabletek przesylka ze aprawdzeniem zawartosci 729264911

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam kupiłam pelen zestaw ale okazało sie ze ciąża obumarla  sama i sprzedam taniej komplet tabletek które zamowilam przez Internet za 400 zl sprzedam za 320... Proszę kontakt na e maila . Wielkasercem.88@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

100% pewności . Mogę spotkać sie osobiście na sprzedaż

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wielkasercem.88@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

bardzo prosze o tableki poronne tylko prosze nie szustow bo wczoraj przyszly mi tableki zaplacilam 600zl i okazalo sie oszustwo!! nie mam juz sily nie daje sobie rady prosze o prawdziwy bezpieczny nr nie mam juz pieniedzy ale pozycze mam 3 dzieci nie moge pozwolic sbie na jeszcze jedno moje warunki sa straszne popelnilam blad ale potrzebuje pomocy!!!! prosze pomozcie mi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> bardzo prosze o tableki poronne tylko prosze nie szustow bo wczoraj przyszly mi tableki zaplacilam 600zl i okazalo sie oszustwo!! nie mam juz sily nie daje sobie rady prosze o prawdziwy bezpieczny nr nie mam juz pieniedzy ale pozycze mam 3 dzieci nie moge pozwolic sbie na jeszcze jedno moje warunki sa straszne popelnilam blad ale potrzebuje pomocy!!!! prosze pomozcie mi


Zamów z womenhelp.org.  mnie teżdwa razy oszukali i teraz mam w szufladzie witaminę C za prawie cztery stowy.  Bylam juz w 11 tyg i bałam się ze zestaw tez nie pomoze ale wszystko było ok. Bardzo mi pomogły dziewczyny z maszwybor.net, z nimi to przeszłam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> bardzo prosze o tableki poronne tylko prosze nie szustow bo wczoraj przyszly mi tableki zaplacilam 600zl i okazalo sie oszustwo!! nie mam juz sily nie daje sobie rady prosze o prawdziwy bezpieczny nr nie mam juz pieniedzy ale pozycze mam 3 dzieci nie moge pozwolic sbie na jeszcze jedno moje warunki sa straszne popelnilam blad ale potrzebuje pomocy!!!! prosze pomozcie mi


Ja byłam w 14 tygodniu zamówiłam metotrexat dostałam oryginalnie zapakowane tabletki 10 szt i 4 szt art do pochwy do wydalenia  miałam pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartości jestem bardzo zadowolona  polecam799-725-306

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam zestaw poronny. Informacje na mail. Przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. spruuta@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

TABLETKI 
Oferuje skuteczne w praktyce: doustnie

Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer doustnie dający 100% skuteczności. cena 10 tabletek 350zl. cena 12 tabletek 420zl. wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz jezeli wszystko sie zgadza dopiero placisz u mnie masz pewnosc ze nie zostaniesz oszukana zdiecia ponizej sa z moim numerem tak wyglada orginalny CYTOTEC. W CELU ZAMOWIENIA PROSZE TYLKO I WYLACZNIE O SMS TABLETKI ODRAZU ODDZWONIE LUB ODPISZE JAK KTO WOLI 729264911

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> TABLETKI 
> Oferuje skuteczne w praktyce: doustnie
> 
> Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer doustnie dający 100% skuteczności. cena 10 tabletek 350zl. cena 12 tabletek 420zl. wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz jezeli wszystko sie zgadza dopiero placisz u mnie masz pewnosc ze nie zostaniesz oszukana zdiecia ponizej sa z moim numerem tak wyglada orginalny CYTOTEC. W CELU ZAMOWIENIA PROSZE TYLKO I WYLACZNIE O SMS TABLETKI ODRAZU ODDZWONIE LUB ODPISZE JAK KTO WOLI 729264911


Cytotec, to to samo co Arthrotec, czyli misoprostol, więc nie daje 100% skuteczności, nie gadaj bzdur. Mnie dwa razy nie pomógł i musiałam zestaw zamawiać od women..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja byłam w 14 tygodniu zamówiłam metotrexat dostałam oryginalnie zapakowane tabletki 10 szt i 4 szt art do pochwy do wydalenia  miałam pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartości jestem bardzo zadowolona  polecam799-725-306


Hej i jak po tym metrotrexacie? ja wlasnie wzielam juz go a jutro bede brac arthrotec celem wydalenia...

----------


## Zestaw

Posiadam zestaw, 100% skuteczny.. Pełna dyskrecja,szybka przesyłka ! Zestaw za 500 zł. Piszcie na e mail, ponieważ mam tylko jeden, swój nieużywany z dobrego źródła.. gdyby ktoś był niepewny to postaram się udowodnić prawdziwość Ponieważ nie jestem oszustka .  sofianna@vp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cytotec, to to samo co Arthrotec, czyli misoprostol, więc nie daje 100% skuteczności, nie gadaj bzdur. Mnie dwa razy nie pomógł i musiałam zestaw zamawiać od women..


Nie prawda Cytotecto nie to samo co Arthrotec różnią się nie tylko wyglądem Arthrotec też strasznie piecze w gardło i strasznie się po nim krwawi leci jak z kranu normalnie .Cytotec jest łagodniejszy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie prawda Cytotecto nie to samo co Arthrotec różnią się nie tylko wyglądem Arthrotec też strasznie piecze w gardło i strasznie się po nim krwawi leci jak z kranu normalnie .Cytotec jest łagodniejszy


Nie mierz wszystkiego swoją miarą.  Ja po dwóch próbach z arthrotekiem w ogóle nie krwawilam,  więc nie wiem, skąd ci się wzięło, że leci jak z kranu. I osoba wyżej ma rację , to jest to samo,  substancja czynna w obu przypadkach to misoprostol ,200 mcg

----------


## Zestaw

> Posiadam zestaw, 100% skuteczny.. Pełna dyskrecja,szybka przesyłka ! Zestaw za 500 zł. Piszcie na e mail, ponieważ mam tylko jeden, swój nieużywany z dobrego źródła.. gdyby ktoś był niepewny to postaram się udowodnić prawdziwość Ponieważ nie jestem oszustka .  sofianna@vp.pl


Oferta aktualna, info na powyższy e-mail :Smile:

----------


## gorzow wlkop

poszukuje tabletek na terenie gorzowa ktos cos wie jakies namiary na uczciwa osobe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jesli chcesz to posiadam cytotec miasto bydgoszcz kontakt mijanowakowska74@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tabletki poronne cytotec cena 400 zl 729264911

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oferta aktualna, info na powyższy e-mail


Aktualne, proszę pisać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> posiadam zestaw, 100% skuteczny.. Pełna dyskrecja,szybka przesyłka ! Zestaw za 500 zł. Piszcie na e mail, ponieważ mam tylko jeden, swój nieużywany z dobrego źródła.. Gdyby ktoś był niepewny to postaram się udowodnić prawdziwość ponieważ nie jestem oszustka .  sofianna@vp.pl


aktualne, info email

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam arhotetec 12tab. za 200zl kupilam je ale wachalam sie czyje wziasc przez 4 dni jednak jestem w 8 tygodniu ciazy i postanowilam urodzic  :Smile:  jesli ktos jest zainteresowany prosze o kontakt. Moge sprzedac cale opakowanie czyli 20 tabletek za 300. Bralam go rok temu i w moim przypadku pomoglo bylam w 6 tygodniu ciazy teraz jestem w ciazy 2 raz i juz nie bede brac pigulek co bedzie to bedzie. Podaje numer 
663400760 jesli ktoras jest zainteresowana prosze o wiadomosc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> poszukuje tabletek na terenie gorzowa ktos cos wie jakies namiary na uczciwa osobe


Mi pomogła 799-725-306 zamawiałam ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi pomogła 799-725-306 zamawiałam ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.


Nie radzę!!!!!!!!  Sprawdzenia zawartości w praktyce nie ma!!!! Odebrałam, głupia byłam,  w środku paracetamol ;(  :Frown:  wredna suka!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zestaw 6 + 1 (RU ) niepełny ( bez 2 tab ) ale oryginalny wszystko na jednym blistrze z nadrukiem, logo, datą ważności instrukcja pl. Jeśli jesteś w 4-5-6-7 tyg. uda ci się!
Więcej/zdjęcia  tom.ski@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie radzę!!!!!!!!  Sprawdzenia zawartości w praktyce nie ma!!!! Odebrałam, głupia byłam,  w środku paracetamol ;(  wredna suka!!


Nie wypisuj głupot sprawdzenie zawartości jest  i można zobaczyć co się otrzymało zanim się zapłaci a Pani Ania wysyła oryginalne tabletki sama zamawiałam jest bardzo pomocna nie oczerniaj jej.

----------


## onaona

tom.ski to OSZUST !!!!!

tu macie oryginalne zdjęcia zestawu :



a pan tom.ski sprzedaje tylko tę część gdzie są cztery miso i puste miejsce pośrodku, plus dwa miso z blistra, od którego został odcięte mifepristone (RU)



PAMIĘTAJCIE, ORYGINALNE MIFE JEST OKRĄGŁE i podpisane na blistrze!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## onaona

Widzicie jak oszust tom.ski@onet.pl się tłumaczy ? nawet Wam wrzucił zdjęcie oryginalnego zestawu , co z tego, skoro oferuje tylko samo miso ? Teraz możecie porównać dokładnie, Mifepristone na blistrze jest opisane i okrągłe, a to prostokątne miejsce pośrodku drugiego blistra JEST PUSTE !

odpowiem z góry na zarzut - nie jestem konkurencją, sama byłam w podobnej sytuacji, TĘPIĘ OSZUSTA !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię tabletki poronne, proszę o kontakt (woj. podkarpackie)  jowitka341@gmail.com
Zależy mi na czasie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Kupię tabletki poronne, proszę o kontakt (woj. podkarpackie)  jowitka341@gmail.com
> Zależy mi na czasie


Zamawiałam 799-725-306 bardzo fajny kontakt szybka wysyłka a co najważniejsze kobieta wysyła ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> przed kontaktem do mnie prosze was dziewczyny o zastanowienie sie, do niczego was nie zmuszam,
> kazdy decyduje sam
> 
> odsprzedam tabletki poronne do 12 tygodnia ciąży.
> posiadam 4 listki , moge sprzedac pojedynczo
> 
> w jednym listku znajduje sie 12 tabletek , jeden listek starcza na skuteczna kuracjie
> 
> cena jednego listka(12 tabletek) to 400zł
> ...


Ewelino, tak jak Ty prosisz dziewczyny o zastanowienie się- ja Ciebie też proszę - ZASTANÓW SIĘ CO ROBISZ? chętnie pogadam- Kasia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zamawiałam 799-725-306 bardzo fajny kontakt szybka wysyłka a co najważniejsze kobieta wysyła ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.


Skąd ta pewność , że kobieta sprawdziła zawartość- wiesz na pewno co chcesz wziąć i jakie może to może wywołać reakcje Twojego organizmu? Mogę pogadać o tym wszystkim . Kasia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Skąd ta pewność , że kobieta sprawdziła zawartość- wiesz na pewno co chcesz wziąć i jakie może to może wywołać reakcje Twojego organizmu? Mogę pogadać o tym wszystkim . Kasia


czytaj dokładnie ni pisałam że kobieta sprawdziła zawartość tylko że nadawca wysyła ze sprawdzeniem zawartości czyli najpierw otwierasz sprawdzasz czy paczka się
 zgadza jak jest ok to dopiero wtedy płacisz o to mi chodziło

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam oryginalny zestaw z Women on web mogę wysłać zdjęcia oraz więcej info po kontakcie e-mail.
Zestaw zawiera 8+1 i może pomóc do 12 tyg. Tylko e-mail na wstępie potem nr tele.
tom.ski@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posiadam oryginalny zestaw z Women on web mogę wysłać zdjęcia oraz więcej info po kontakcie e-mail.
> Zestaw zawiera 8+1 i może pomóc do 12 tyg. Tylko e-mail na wstępie potem nr tele.
> tom.ski@onet.pl


co tomski@onet.pl ? już nie obcinasz blisterków? ale ze 300 % marży na zestawie pewnie masz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poszukuje osoby na terenie Lublina, odbiór osobisty.. /Zależy mi na czasie.. Prosze o pomoc!!!!!!!!!!!!! 721-165-106

----------


## chrapek

WItam, do sprzedania Arthrotec
Długie daty ważności 12.04.2018

*Cena*
*1 tab. 15 zł
zestaw (12 tab.) 180 zł
całe opakowanie (20 tab.) 300 zł
Przy większych ilościach CENA DO NEGOCJACJI
*
Możliwość 
-Wysyłki z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości. 
-Odbioru osobistego
-Dojazdu do klienta na terenie Śląska

Udzielam rownież informacji dotyczących stosowania,dawkowania leku.

Zainteresowanych proszę o kontakt email, telefon , sms.
*tel. 796-892-176
email  iza.chrapek@interia.pl*

POZDRAWIAM

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam zestaw z WOWu, otworzony tylko z czystej ciekawości, kupiłam dla siebie, nie użyłam, z przyjemnością się pozbędę. Gdyby ktoś był w potrzebie: maskarada202@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

TABLETKI 
Oferuje skuteczne w praktyce: doustnie,dopochwowo

Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer


Doustnie dający 100% skuteczności. 

10 tabletek 350
12 tabletek 450

wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz jezeli wszystko sie zgadza dopiero placisz u mnie masz pewnosc ze nie zostaniesz oszukana 

W CELU ZAMOWIENIA PROSZE TYLKO I WYLACZNIE O SMS TABLETKI ODRAZU ODDZWONIE LUB ODPISZE JAK KTO WOLI 


tagi mozliwy odbior osobisty usuwanie ciąży , tabletki poronne , aborcja, leki poronienie , leki wczesnoporonne , cytotec , arthrotec , ru486 , aborcja , wywoływanie okresu , przywracanie okresu , farmakologiczne wywoływanie okresu , ginekolog , farmakologiczne przywracanie cyklu , misoprostol ,mifepristone , uczciwie , dyskretnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

TABLETKI 
Oferuje skuteczne w praktyce: doustnie,dopochwowo

Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer


Doustnie dający 100% skuteczności. 

10 tabletek 350
12 tabletek 450

wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz jezeli wszystko sie zgadza dopiero placisz u mnie masz pewnosc ze nie zostaniesz oszukana 

W CELU ZAMOWIENIA PROSZE TYLKO I WYLACZNIE O SMS TABLETKI ODRAZU ODDZWONIE LUB ODPISZE JAK KTO WOLI   729264911    MARZENA


tagi mozliwy odbior osobisty usuwanie ciąży , tabletki poronne , aborcja, leki poronienie , leki wczesnoporonne , cytotec , arthrotec , ru486 , aborcja , wywoływanie okresu , przywracanie okresu , farmakologiczne wywoływanie okresu , ginekolog , farmakologiczne przywracanie cyklu , misoprostol ,mifepristone , uczciwie , dyskretnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy tabletki "dzien po"  dostepne bez recepty beda jeszcze skuteczne w 1 tyg?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy tabletki "dzien po"  dostepne bez recepty beda jeszcze skuteczne w 1 tyg?


w 1 tyg tylko leki poronne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy tabletki "dzien po"  dostepne bez recepty beda jeszcze skuteczne w 1 tyg?


Nie ma czegoś takiego jak pierwszy tydzień ciąży.  Ciąża jest liczona od pierwszego dnia ostatniej miesiączki.  Wiec najwcześniej o ciąży możesz dowiedzieć się w czwartym-piatym tygodniu.  Kiedy miałaś ostatni okres ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

mam do sprzedania jedno opakowanie zestawu wczesnoporonnego do 12 tygodnia A-Kare. Zestaw zawiera 1 tabletkę mifepristone 200mg oraz 8 tabletek misoprostolu 200 mg. Opakowanie jest oryginalne, pochodzi z Women on Web. Data ważności wrzesień 2017.
Sprzedam za 300 zł- cena zakupu.
Możliwość odbioru osobistego na terenie Bielska lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia przesyłki.

w razie pytań proszę o kontakt marta17marta@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja mam takie pytanie ,czy te tabletki z mizo... sprzedają je gdzieś legalnie  w europie














?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Legalnie to je kupisz w aptece ale musisz mieć receptę ją mam cytotec od mojego znajomego lekarza we Włoszech jak chcesz to mogę odsprzedac 729264911

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A ja mam takie pytanie ,czy te tabletki z mizo... sprzedają je gdzieś legalnie  w europie
> 
> ?


w każdej aptece w Polsce, bo misoprostol jest jednym ze składników leku na stawy - Arthrotecu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

TABLETKI 
Oferuje skuteczne w praktyce: doustnie

Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer doustnie dający 97% skuteczności. cena 10 tabletek 350zl. cena 12 tabletek 500. wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz jezeli wszystko sie zgadza dopiero placisz u mnie masz pewnosc ze nie zostaniesz oszukana KONTAKT 729264911

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zestaw z women dla tych co chcą to zrobić skutecznie, a nie za pomocą zamienników!
Zestaw zawiera 8szt Misoprostol i 1 szt Mifepristone. Nie podaje numeru tele z powodów bezpieczeństwa napisz otrzymasz zdjęcia oraz odpowiedzi na pytania. lilarejek@gmail.com

----------


## recepta

sprzedam receptę na dwa opakowania po 20 szt arthrotec w cenie 300 zł zainteresowanych proszę o kontakt recepta.recepta@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Daje dobrą radę , ponieważ sama byłam w trudnej sytuacji i szukałam , gdzie na prawdę można dostać oryginalne tabletki i polecam tylko fundację , które na prawdę pomagają , a nie oszustów którzy chcą się wzbogacić. Polecam na 100% WHW ( Women HELP WOMEN) Tam dostaniecie dobre tabletki  , za dobrą cenę , a raczej darowiznę. Nie popełniajcie błędu i nie zamawiajcie od handlarzy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do załatwienia 12 tabl za 250zl  :Smile:

----------


## Karolina :)

„JA czy TY?”
 Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915*915  i Netporadnia netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: od 16.00 do 6.00

Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wiedzę z zakresu:
medycyny,
farmakologii,
procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
psychologii
prawa,
A także wsparcie emocjonalne. 

Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”. 

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy  pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Karolina :)

„JA czy TY?”
 Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915*915  i Netporadnia netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: od 16.00 do 6.00

Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wiedzę z zakresu:
medycyny,
farmakologii,
procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
psychologii
prawa,
A także wsparcie emocjonalne. 

Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”. 

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy  pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> „JA czy TY?”
>  Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915*915  i Netporadnia netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
> Godziny kontaktu: od 16.00 do 6.00
> 
> Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
> 
> Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wiedzę z zakresu:
> medycyny,
> farmakologii,
> ...



fora ci się pomyliły hhhhhhhhhhhhhhe

----------


## Karolina :)

> fora ci się pomyliły hhhhhhhhhhhhhhe


Nie nie pomyliły  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tabletki poronne
TABLETKI 
Oferuje skuteczne w praktyce: doustnie

Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer doustnie dający 100% skuteczności. cena 10 tabletek 350zl. cena 12 tabletek 420zl. wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz jezeli wszystko sie zgadza dopiero placisz u mnie masz pewnosc ze nie zostaniesz oszukana zdiecia ponizej sa z moim numerem tak wyglada orginalny CYTOTEC. W CELU ZAMOWIENIA PROSZE TYLKO I WYLACZNIE O SMS TABLETKI ODRAZU ODDZWONIE LUB ODPISZE JAK KTO WOLI 729264911

----------


## <patrycja>

4-5 tydz...hmmm, dla mnie dość późno jak na taką dobrą informację. Obserwując swój organizm już po ok.20-stu dniach od poczęcia wiesz co się zdarzyło :Smile: niezawodna jest w tym metoda angielska, u mnie przy dwójce się sprawdziła,szczegóły na priv pozdrawiam patrycja




> Nie ma czegoś takiego jak pierwszy tydzień ciąży.  Ciąża jest liczona od pierwszego dnia ostatniej miesiączki.  Wiec najwcześniej o ciąży możesz dowiedzieć się w czwartym-piatym tygodniu.  Kiedy miałaś ostatni okres ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

TABLETKI 
Oferuje skuteczne w praktyce: doustnie

Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer doustnie dający 100% skuteczności. cena 10 tabletek 350zl. cena 12 tabletek 500 zl. wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz jezeli wszystko sie zgadza dopiero placisz u mnie masz pewnosc ze nie zostaniesz oszukana zdiecia ponizej sa z moim numerem tak wyglada orginalny CYTOTEC. W CELU ZAMOWIENIA PROSZE TYLKO I WYLACZNIE O SMS TABLETKI ODRAZU ODDZWONIE LUB ODPISZE JAK KTO WOLI 729264911

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalnie zapakowane tabletki poronne.
Wysyłka idzie 1 dzień roboczy - Poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci.

12 szt Arthrotec 250zł
12 szt Cytotec 500zł
Tel 793.667.500

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprawdzone polecam

----------


## Katarzyna1207

Hey dziewczyny  :Wink: 
Mam do sprzedania tabletki poronne do 12 tygodnia. U mnie nie były już potrzebne . Chętnie kogoś poratuje .Na meila wyśle wszystkie zdjęcia oraz oryginalne zaświadczenie od lekarza z Women on WEB. Proszę o kontakt meil : nastawziemniaki@gmail.com       Cena :320 zł tyle samo ja zapłaciłam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W stałej sprzedaży posiadam oryginalne tabletki poronne nawet do 12 tyg ciąży. Tabletki fabrycznie zapakowane z numerem serii oraz datą ważnosci. Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartośći. Dla wiarygodności moge wysłać zdjecia z Twoim imieniem. 12 szt*Arthrotec*250zł. 12 szt Cytotec 500zł
Kontakt :*skuteczna.aborcja@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W stałej sprzedaży posiadam oryginalne tabletki poronne nawet do 12 tyg ciąży. Tabletki fabrycznie zapakowane z numerem serii oraz datą ważnosci. Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartośći. Dla wiarygodności moge wysłać zdjecia z Twoim imieniem. 12 szt*Arthrotec*250zł. 12 szt Cytotec 500zł
Kontakt :*skuteczna.aborcja@o2.pl

----------


## Monika121

Czy jest na tym forum jakieś sprawdzone i pewne źródło  ? Bo tak czytam te posty i mam wątpliwości , a prawdopodobnie będę musiała sie zaopatrzyć w zestaw leków poronnych . Proszę o poważne podejście do mojego posta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy jest na tym forum jakieś sprawdzone i pewne źródło  ? Bo tak czytam te posty i mam wątpliwości , a prawdopodobnie będę musiała sie zaopatrzyć w zestaw leków poronnych . Proszę o poważne podejście do mojego posta


Jedyne sprawdzone i pewne źródło to womenhelp.org i womenonweb.org

----------


## girlnneed.com

Zostałam oszukana przez firme girlnnedd.com
miesiac temu dokonałam wpłaty i zamówiłam tabletki i do tej pory nie dostałam paczki ani zwrotu gotówki. Przez telefon obiecywano mi ze paczka została wysłana jest w drodze a mimo to nikt nie raczył nawet wysłac mi numeru dzięki któremu mogłabym śledzić przesyłkę (paczka poprostu w ogóle nie została do mnie wysłana inaczej nikt nie miałby kłopotu z podaniem numeru przesyłki ) obiecuję że dotrę do każdego forum i na każdą stronę na której ogłaszają się ci oszuści aby żadna kobieta nie została w ten sposób oszukana. O ciąży dowiedziałam się w 8 tygodniu a przez brak kompetencji ze strony tej firmy straciłam 5 tyogdni czekając na tabletki teraz jestem w 14 tygodniu ciąży i mam coraz mniej czasu na zabieg. Nie wspomnę o pięniądzach, które nie są małą kwotą a które do tej pory nie zostały mi wypłacone mimo 'kolejnych zapewnień' z przed tygodnia. Dziewczyny nie dajcie sie tak potwornie oszukać! Straciłam miesiąc zdrowia psychicznego i fizycznego przez tą firmę i nadal czekam na rozwiązanie tego problemu! Jeśli firma choć jedną kobietę na 100 potrafi potraktować w ten sposób to nie ufaj jej! Bo tą jedną osobą możesz być właśnie ty!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

„JA czy TY?”
 Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915*915  i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: od 16.00 do 6.00

Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wiedzę z zakresu:
medycyny,
farmakologii,
procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
psychologii
prawa,
A także wsparcie emocjonalne. 

Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”. 

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy  pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

napisz do mnie moge ci wyslac 12 sztuk cytotecu za 350 chcesz to moge ci podeslac tez zdiecia iz taki lek posiadam  wysylka idzie 1 dzien przez poczte ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata    mijanowakowska74@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Więcej info po kontakcie emial
<img src="http://www.fotyok.aq.pl/iwamat.jpg" alt="" border="0">

----------


## AsikaiRomek

Więcej po kontakcie e-mail

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kolejna oszustka uwaga : mijanowakowska74@interia.pl  zamiast tabletek dostałam gazety

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam zestaw wow , sprzedaje bo szedl 3 tyg...nie wiem jak to sie stalo ale moja ciaza obumarla takze nie wykorzystam ich. Jestem z warszawy wiec najlepiej odbior osobisty. Nr.698322387

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

widze ze interes ci nie idzie dlaczego oczerniasz jesli nawet mnie nie znasz

----------


## marzena 222222

[IMG]8c55829f_s[/IMG]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny , jak byście miały jakieś pytania i problemy w temacie ( aborcja i tabletki) to piszcie śmiało , chętnie pogadam , a może doradzę co i jak. Sama długo szukałam kogoś , kto by mi chodź trochę powiedział gdzie co i jak , ale wiele się nie dowiedziałam. Agata. podaję meila dla zainteresowanych... jan.janiu@vip.onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tabletki poronne
TABLETKI 
Oferuje skuteczne w praktyce: doustnie

Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer doustnie dający 100% skuteczności. cena 10 tabletek 350zl. wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz jezeli wszystko sie zgadza dopiero placisz u mnie masz pewnosc ze nie zostaniesz oszukana zdiecia ponizej sa z moim numerem tak wyglada orginalny CYTOTEC. W CELU ZAMOWIENIA PROSZE TYLKO I WYLACZNIE O SMS TABLETKI ODRAZU ODDZWONIE LUB ODPISZE JAK KTO WOLI 729264911 MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy jest na tym forum jakieś sprawdzone i pewne źródło  ? Bo tak czytam te posty i mam wątpliwości , a prawdopodobnie będę musiała sie zaopatrzyć w zestaw leków poronnych . Proszę o poważne podejście do mojego posta


Ja zamawiałam tu 572-678-943 i wszystko było ok paczka była za pobranie i sprawdzenie zawartości a zanim zamówiłam kobieta przysłała mi fotki mogę polecić z czystym sumieniem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odkupie tab. Tylko przesyłka z zobaczeniem zawartości przed zaplata. Ktos ma ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

miałam dwa, jeden jest mi już zbędny

kontakt tablet.ki@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odkupie tab. Tylko przesyłka z zobaczeniem zawartości przed zaplata. Ktos ma ?


ja tablet.ki@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy jest na tym forum jakieś sprawdzone i pewne źródło  ? Bo tak czytam te posty i mam wątpliwości , a prawdopodobnie będę musiała sie zaopatrzyć w zestaw leków poronnych . Proszę o poważne podejście do mojego posta


Poważne potraktowanie Ciebie jako mamy znajdziesz w netporadni. Napisz lub zadzwoń:
kontakt@netporadnia.pl 
lub tel. 58 6 915 915
Czekam na Ciebie
 Kasia

----------


## Anna324

Jedyne pewne źródło dostępne pod numerem 883125454. Sprawdzone, że to nie oszustka. Wysyłka dostępna za pobraniem , ze sprawdzeniem zawartości lub odbiorem osobistym.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

TABLETKI 
Oferuje skuteczne w praktyce: doustnie,dopochwowo

Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer


Doustnie dający 97% skuteczności. 



10 tabletek 350  

12 tabletek 500

Wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz jezeli wszystko sie zgadza dopiero placisz u mnie masz pewnosc ze nie zostaniesz oszukana nie jestem pseudo lekarzem
lecz osoba prywatna NA PEWNO CI POMEGE

UWAGA CYTOTEC,ARTHROTEC sa tylko i wylacznie 
w listkach nie luzem,nie w plastikowych pudelkach



W CELU ZAMOWIENIA PROSZE O SMS TABLETKI 

729264911

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec forte na sztuki. Cena 10zł/szt. Możliwość wysyłki za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Info na mail: sylvik232@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witaj. Chętnie odsprzedam Ci moje Nowe tabletki. Na maila mogę Ci wysłać potwierdzenie przelewu na konto międzynarodowej organizacji Women on Web. Nie są mi potrzebne.
agawa1981@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chetnie sprzedam moje Nowe tabletki zamówione od organizacji międzynarodowej Women on Web za 370 zl. Na maila mogę wysłać potwierdzenie przelewu na ich konto.możliwość zapłaty po sprawdzeniu paczki. 
575 092 330

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chetnie sprzedam moje Nowe tabletki zamówione od organizacji międzynarodowej Women on Web za 370 zl. Na maila mogę wysłać potwierdzenie przelewu na ich konto.Tabletki sa nowe i nie uzywane,nie sa mi juz potrzebne. Moze ktos jest w potrzebie? możliwość zapłaty po sprawdzeniu paczki.

575 092 330

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem paczki Poczta Polska.

12szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 500zł

Na życzenie klienta wysyłam zdjecia leków.

Kontakt :   edytamarzec@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zrobiłam to wczoraj 23 marca miałam ostatni okres ...po pierwszej dawce po około 1 godz zaczęłam krwawic skrzepy i małe i duże kule aż czułam jak mi wypadają ...dzisiaj mam tylko minimalne krwawienie...możliwe ze mogłam tak szybko wyczyścić sie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pilnie potrzebuje tabletek Arthrotec/Cytotec zestaw WOW najlepiej z Poznania
kontakt sarenka150@tlen.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Odsprzedam zestaw z WOW  zamówiłam lecz przyszedl na późno i zdecydowałam się na dziecko dlatego mam niewykorzystany. Sprzedam go osobie która naprawde szybko go potrzebuje. Cena jak na stronie 90 euro lub 400zł.
Możliwy odbiór osobisty na terenie Katowice - Sosnowiec. Nie wysyłam przesyłki  chyba że przelew wcześniejszy na konto. Mogę przesłać fotki na email.   Kontakt mailowy : juliao.juliaoooo@o2.pl 
Później można umówić się telefonicznie. 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec misoprostol 

Cena za 12 tabletek To 500 zl
Wysylka poczta polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata 
Moge wyslac zdiecia na email 

Kontakt SMS tabletki 729264911 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Odsprzedam zestaw otrzymany od organizacji women on web. Posiadam potwierdzenie przelewu oraz korespondencję potwierdzające oryginalność tabletek . Przesyłka otrzymana od nich nie była nawet otworzona jest w kopercie z nr nadania który również można sprawdzić w historii korespondencji.warszawa lub wysyłka paczka 24h. Tel 507732131

----------


## Karolina :)

> Zrobiłam to wczoraj 23 marca miałam ostatni okres ...po pierwszej dawce po około 1 godz zaczęłam krwawic skrzepy i małe i duże kule aż czułam jak mi wypadają ...dzisiaj mam tylko minimalne krwawienie...możliwe ze mogłam tak szybko wyczyścić sie?


Idź do lekarza i sprawdź.

----------


## Karolina :)

> Zrobiłam to wczoraj 23 marca miałam ostatni okres ...po pierwszej dawce po około 1 godz zaczęłam krwawic skrzepy i małe i duże kule aż czułam jak mi wypadają ...dzisiaj mam tylko minimalne krwawienie...możliwe ze mogłam tak szybko wyczyścić sie?


Idź do lekarza i sprawdź.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem paczki Poczta Polska.

12szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 500zł

Na życzenie klienta wysyłam zdjecia leków.

Kontakt :    edytamarzec@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jeśli któraś szuka uczciwego źródła to polecam 724-658-276 zamawiałam byłam w 13 tygodniu pomogła mi paczka przyszła pocztą za pobraniem i mogłam sprawdzić zawartość bardzo miła Pani pomocna w czasie stosowania widać po tym co mówi że ma spora wiedzę na temat tych tabletek pozdrawiam Asia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

DZIEWCZYNY NIE WPLACAJCIE PIENIEDZY NA TO KONTO JA ZOSTALAM OSZUKANA

OSZUSCI

34 1140 0000 4002 0051 0005 1315

Dane odbiorcy:
Joanna Słowiańska
ul. Wojciecha z Brudzewa 12a
51-601 Wrocław

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Już nie aktualne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ktos ma jeszcze? z mazowieckiego?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tabletki poronne
TABLETKI 
Oferuje skuteczne w praktyce: doustnie

Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer doustnie dający 100% skuteczności. cena 10 tabletek 350zl. lub 12 za 450 wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz jezeli wszystko sie zgadza dopiero placisz u mnie masz pewnosc ze nie zostaniesz oszukana zdiecia ponizej sa z moim numerem tak wyglada orginalny CYTOTEC. W CELU ZAMOWIENIA PROSZE TYLKO I WYLACZNIE O SMS TABLETKI ODRAZU ODDZWONIE LUB ODPISZE JAK KTO WOLI 729264911 

MARZENA

JESLI KTOS CHCE TO WIECEJ ZDIEC NA EMAIL

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie aktualne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny jeśli któraś szuka uczciwego źródła to polecam 724-658-276 zamawiałam byłam w 13 tygodniu pomogła mi paczka przyszła pocztą za pobraniem i mogłam sprawdzić zawartość bardzo miła Pani pomocna w czasie stosowania widać po tym co mówi że ma spora wiedzę na temat tych tabletek pozdrawiam Asia


również polecam fajny kontakt lek oryginalny i sprawdzenie zawartości .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec na sztuki lub całe opakowania. Cena do uzgodnienia. Info: sylvik232@gmail.com tel: 513023488

----------


## Tamara75

*Oryginalny zestaw z women on web 8+1 na 2 blistrach cena info po wymianie email iwonamatti@gmail.com*

----------


## Marylda52

Witam . Mam do sprzedania tabletki z Women on Web . Cena 300 złoty . Jest to ta sama cena za jaka je kupiłam .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, sprzedam Arthrotec
Proponuję 12 szt. za 120 zł przy odbiorze osobistym w okolicach Oświęcimia lub 12 szt. za 140 zł przesyłką pocztową za pobraniem, z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości. Odbiorca niczym nie ryzykuje, po sprawdzeniu może nie odbierać paczki i nie wpłacać pieniędzy, jesli zawartość paczki sie nie zgadza. 
Mogę wysłać zdjęcia z Twoim imieniem
Tel. 731 058 416
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem paczki Poczta Polska.

12szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 400zł

Na życzenie klienta wysyłam zdjecia leków

Kontakt : edytamarzec@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam . Mam do sprzedania zestaw z Women on Web . Zamówiłam jednak podczas oczekiwania na przesylke zmienilam zdanie . Tabletki sprzedam w tej samej cenie co kupiłam czyli 310 złoty . Tel . 533243111 .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

poproszę o jakiś telefon w celu omówienia szczegółów.

Pozdrawiam
Krysia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 50mg. Cena w zależności od ilości zamówionych tabletek. Możliwość wysyłki. Mail: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam do sprzedania tabletki Arthrotec (misoprostol)
Tabletki oryginalne w opakowaniu 20 tabletek + ulotka po polsku.
data ważności 17,09,2017, numer serii B09978
WYSYŁKA TYLKO I WYŁĄCZNIE Z MOŻLIWOŚCIĄ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOŚCI ZANIM SIĘ ZAPŁACI
Zapraszam do kontaktu 669-785-294

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalny zestaw 8+1 lilarejek@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam . Mam do sprzedania oryginalny zestaw z Women on Web . Cena 320 złoty . Kontakt e-mail : zocha19933@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne Women on Web 370 zl
Chetnie sprzedam moje Nowe tabletki zamówione od organizacji międzynarodowej Women on Web za 370 zl. Na maila mogę wysłać potwierdzenie przelewu na ich konto.możliwość zapłaty po sprawdzeniu paczki. 
575 092 330

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam do sprzedania tabletki Arthrotec (misoprostol)
Tabletki oryginalne w opakowaniu 20 tabletek + ulotka po polsku.
data ważności 17,09,2017, numer serii B09978

WYSYŁKA TYLKO I WYŁĄCZNIE Z MOŻLIWOŚCIĄ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOŚCI ZANIM SIĘ ZAPŁACI

MOŻLIWOŚĆ WYSŁANIA ZDJĘCIA NA EMAIL

Zapraszam do kontaktu 669-785-294

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny. Mam do odsprzedania tabletki oryginalne ze strony wow. Dlaczego chce je sprzedać ?? Niestety czas oczekiwania od 4 do 11 dni przedłużył się do 20. Aktualnie jestem w 12 tyg ciąży. .. pogodziłam się z tym widocznie tak miało być  tabletki przyszły do mnie dzisiaj mam je oryginalnie zapakowane. W razie potrzeby mogę wysłać zdjęcia z tabletkami z dowolnym napisem jaki sobie dana osoba zażyczy  tak jak wiele z was ja też kilka razy zostałam oszukana a kwota jaką wydawałam na tabletki nie trafione przerosła moje oczekiwania :/ 

Tabletki sprzedam za kwotę za jaką sama je kupiłam czyli koszt około 380 zł razem z kosztami przelewu. 

Wysyłam dowolną forma. Zestaw to 8 tabletek misoprostalu oraz 1 tabletka misofesine. 

Kontakt. 517534120 gdybym nie odbierała proszę o sms. Odpisze.

----------


## ann.larris

Dzień dobry, czy ktoś ma oryginalny zestaw WOW? Kupie tylko za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia. Proszę o kontakt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupię Arthrotec opakowanie 20 tabletek lub zestaw od wow, za pobraniem lub na miejscu w Warszawie, proszę o kontakt iksa@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> kupię Arthrotec opakowanie 20 tabletek lub zestaw od wow, za pobraniem lub na miejscu w Warszawie, proszę o kontakt iksa@op.pl


zamawiałam od tej babki 724=658=276 i paczka była ok obranie i sprawdzenie zawartości no i pomagała mi jak brałam polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzień dobry, czy ktoś ma oryginalny zestaw WOW? Kupie tylko za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia. Proszę o kontakt




cześć tak ja mam, oryginalne - mogę wysłać zdjęcia potwierdzenia przelewów czy emaile od wow z instrukcjami zażywania leków.  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam do sprzedania tabletki Arthrotec (misoprostol)
Tabletki oryginalne w opakowaniu 20 tabletek + ulotka po polsku.
Jeśli potrzeba tylko 12 tabletek albo i mniej to również nie będzie problemu.
data ważności 05,2018, numer serii B12346

WYSYŁKA TYLKO I WYŁĄCZNIE Z MOŻLIWOŚCIĄ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOŚCI ZANIM SIĘ ZAPŁACI.
Dla tych ktorzy nie wiedza o co chodzi - przychodzi listonosz i w jego obecnosci otwiera sie paczke - jeśli zawartość się zgadza to się dopiero placi - jak są wątpliwości co do oryginalności, badz jak by mialo byc cos innego w paczce to odmawia sie przyjecia i za nic się nie płaci.

NA MEILA MOGE WYSLAC ZDJECIE Z TWOIM IMIENIEM LUB NUMEREM TELEFONU NA KARTCE


udzielam pomocy w stosowaniu.

Zapraszam do kontaktu 669-785-294

----------


## Ola_Korczakowska

Witam. Sprzedam oryginalny zestaw z Women on Web. Nie chcę się rozpisywać dłużej. Odbiór osobisty województwo śląskie. Zainteresowanych zapraszam na kontakt mailowy : ola_korczakowska@wp.pl

Poniżej zdjęcie :




Z poważaniem
Ola

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię zestaw wow - nie interesują mnie zamienniki jak arthorec. Chętnie zapłacę 350 zł, mimo że darowizna jest niższa. Proszę o kontakt katarzynanowa@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

katarzynanowa@interia.pl co za szczodrość? chętnie zapłacę 350zł......... mogę ci sprzedać za 700zł w każdej chwili tom.ski@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

same mają problem, a jeszcze dyktują cene za którą chcą kupić....

sprzedaz sprzedaza, ja jak cos moge podac namiary do kliniki w Prenzlau w Niemczach gdzie robią aborcje legalnie w szpitalu - cena 470 euro, bynajmniej tak było 2 lata temu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Sprzedam oryginalny zestaw z Women on Web. Nie chcę się rozpisywać dłużej. Odbiór osobisty województwo śląskie. Zainteresowanych zapraszam na kontakt mailowy : ola_korczakowska@wp.pl
> 
> Poniżej zdjęcie :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Z poważaniem
> Ola


Olu porozmawiaj, zanim zarazisz innych śmiercią. Czekam pod adresem kontakt@netporadnia.pl lub pod nr tel. 58 6 915 915 Kasia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Cześć dziewczyny. Mam do odsprzedania tabletki oryginalne ze strony wow. Dlaczego chce je sprzedać ?? Niestety czas oczekiwania od 4 do 11 dni przedłużył się do 20. Aktualnie jestem w 12 tyg ciąży. .. pogodziłam się z tym widocznie tak miało być  tabletki przyszły do mnie dzisiaj mam je oryginalnie zapakowane. W razie potrzeby mogę wysłać zdjęcia z tabletkami z dowolnym napisem jaki sobie dana osoba zażyczy  tak jak wiele z was ja też kilka razy zostałam oszukana a kwota jaką wydawałam na tabletki nie trafione przerosła moje oczekiwania :/ 
> 
> Tabletki sprzedam za kwotę za jaką sama je kupiłam czyli koszt około 380 zł razem z kosztami przelewu. 
> 
> Wysyłam dowolną forma. Zestaw to 8 tabletek misoprostalu oraz 1 tabletka misofesine. 
> 
> Kontakt. 517534120 gdybym nie odbierała proszę o sms. Odpisze.


Sama urodzisz dziecko i będziesz się nim cieszyć a innym proponujesz zabicie własnego dziecka? Proszę Cię nikomu tego nie rób. Żyj i daj żyć innym  :Smile:  Kasia tel. 58 6 915 915

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec misoprostol

cena za 10 tabletek to 350 zl

Cena za 12 tabletek To 500 zl

Wysylka poczta polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata 
Moge wyslac zdiecia na email 

Kontakt SMS tabletki 729264911 Marzena

----------


## AsikaiRomek

*info na iwonamatti@gmail.com*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam do sprzedania tabletki Arthrotec (misoprostol)
Tabletki oryginalne w opakowaniu 20 tabletek + ulotka po polsku.
Jeśli potrzeba tylko 12 tabletek albo i mniej to również nie będzie problemu.
data ważności 05,2018, numer serii B12346

WYSYŁKA TYLKO I WYŁĄCZNIE Z MOŻLIWOŚCIĄ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOŚCI ZANIM SIĘ ZAPŁACI.
Dla tych ktorzy nie wiedza o co chodzi - przychodzi listonosz i w jego obecnosci otwiera sie paczke - jeśli zawartość się zgadza to się dopiero placi - jak są wątpliwości co do oryginalności, badz jak by mialo byc cos innego w paczce to odmawia sie przyjecia i za nic się nie płaci.

NA MEILA MOGE WYSLAC ZDJECIE Z TWOIM IMIENIEM LUB NUMEREM TELEFONU NA KARTCE


http://images76.fotosik.pl/710/bc1f4156a8517b8agen.jpg

udzielam pomocy w stosowaniu.

Zapraszam do kontaktu 669-785-294

----------


## aleksandra90580@wp.pl

Cześć mam do sprzedania oryginalne tabletki ze strony women on W. Koszt 360 zł ( koszt darowizny ) Polska ma od 80 do 90 euro. Plus koszty wysyłki. Wysyłka w dowolny sposób. Kontakt- prosze o wiadomości emal. 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oddam zestaw z WOW zamówiony kilka miesięcy temu ponieważ postanowiłam go nie używać. Proszę o kontakt na maila osoby zainteresowane, nie interesuje mnie co z nim zrobicie. Wysyłam pierwszej osobie, która się odezwie, wysyłka płatna 20zł paczka priorytet. Kontakt daga8998@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

„JA czy TY?”
 Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915*915  i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: od 17.00 do 24.00

Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wiedzę z zakresu:
medycyny,
farmakologii,
procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
psychologii
prawa,
A także wsparcie emocjonalne. 

Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”. 

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy  pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam do sprzedania tabletki Arthrotec (misoprostol)
Tabletki oryginalne w opakowaniu 20 tabletek + ulotka po polsku.
Jeśli potrzeba tylko 12 tabletek albo i mniej to również nie będzie problemu.
data ważności 05,2018, numer serii B12346

WYSYŁKA TYLKO I WYŁĄCZNIE Z MOŻLIWOŚCIĄ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOŚCI ZANIM SIĘ ZAPŁACI.
Dla tych ktorzy nie wiedza o co chodzi - przychodzi listonosz i w jego obecnosci otwiera sie paczke - jeśli zawartość się zgadza to się dopiero placi - jak są wątpliwości co do oryginalności, badz jak by mialo byc cos innego w paczce to odmawia sie przyjecia i za nic się nie płaci.

NA MEILA MOGE WYSLAC ZDJECIE Z TWOIM IMIENIEM LUB NUMEREM TELEFONU NA KARTCE


udzielam pomocy w stosowaniu.

Zapraszam do kontaktu 669-785-294

PONIZEJ ZDJĘCIE Z MOIM NUMEREM TELEFONU

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć. Kupię tabletki z Women on Web. Arthrotec i Cytotec nie wchodzą w grę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec misoprostol

cena za 10 tabletek to 350 zl

Cena za 12 tabletek To 500 zl

Wysylka poczta polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata 
Moge wyslac zdiecia na email 

Kontakt SMS tabletki 729264911 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam sprzedam zestaw tabletek z wow,zamowilam dla siebie lecz rozmyslilam sie.kontakt wachocka@autograf.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. Cena w zależności od ilości zamówionych tabletek. Możliwy odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam do sprzedania tabletki Arthrotec (misoprostol)
Tabletki oryginalne w opakowaniu 20 tabletek + ulotka po polsku.
Jeśli potrzeba tylko 12 tabletek albo i mniej to również nie będzie problemu.
data ważności 05,2018, numer serii B12346

WYSYŁKA TYLKO I WYŁĄCZNIE Z MOŻLIWOŚCIĄ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOŚCI ZANIM SIĘ ZAPŁACI.
Dla tych ktorzy nie wiedza o co chodzi - przychodzi listonosz i w jego obecnosci otwiera sie paczke - jeśli zawartość się zgadza to się dopiero placi - jak są wątpliwości co do oryginalności, badz jak by mialo byc cos innego w paczce to odmawia sie przyjecia i za nic się nie płaci.

NA MEILA MOGE WYSLAC ZDJECIE Z TWOIM IMIENIEM LUB NUMEREM TELEFONU NA KARTCE


udzielam pomocy w stosowaniu.

Zapraszam do kontaktu 669-785-294

PONIZEJ ZDJĘCIE Z MOIM NUMEREM TELEFONU

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Kupie zestaw 8+1 z WOW 
Proszę o kontakt mail: wercia88@vp.pl 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię zestaw z womenonweb! Pilnie 
morelka147@o2.pl

----------


## Anna324

*Jeżeli potrzebujesz szybko i bezpiecznie sprawdzonego zestawu poronnego*, który został sprawdzony przez wiele pań ze skutkiem pozytywnym to zadzwoń pod numer *883125454* - Wszystkiego się dowiesz, możliwość wysyłki za pobraniem lub sprawdzeniem zawartości, bądź odbiór osobisty. Nie zamawiaj od oszustów i naciągaczy, których wiedza opiera się na domysłach. Zamów produkt, który jest bezpieczny dla zdrowia i skuteczny w 100%. Nigdy nie sugeruj się ceną.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 50. Cena w zależności od ilości zamówionych tabletek. Wysyłka za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. informacje na mail: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupie zestaw najlepiej z wow , odbiór Częstochowa lub jutro 12/07 Warszawa

Ktoś coś ? 
kontakty tab-12@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

„JA czy TY?”
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915*915 i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: od 17.00 do 24.00

Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wiedzę z zakresu:
medycyny,
farmakologii,
procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
psychologii
prawa,
A także wsparcie emocjonalne. 

Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”. 

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sama urodzisz dziecko i będziesz się nim cieszyć a innym proponujesz zabicie własnego dziecka? Proszę Cię nikomu tego nie rób. Żyj i daj żyć innym  Kasia tel. 58 6 915 915


Kasiu jeśli zapewnisz tym tu zdesperowanym koleżanką godne warunki finansowe i mieszkaniowe tak aby mogły bez problemu donosić ciązę i urodzić oraz wychować swoje dziecko lub zapewnisz adopcję ze 100% pewnością gdzie przyszła mamusia nie będzie np chorą sadystką a tatuś pedofilem lub innym dewiantem to zapewniam Cię, że wiele z tych kobiet urodzi. Powiedz w czym ty chcesz pomóc tym kobietą??? Dziecko to nie zabawka to nie zyje powietrzem. Na to trzeba mieć warunki finansowe, mieszkaniowe itd...A pomoc w postaci 500zł czy też 1000zł niech sobie wsadzą za przeproszeniem w d...pe. Wiesz kiedyś miałam rasowego psa i utrzymanie go plus wizyty u weterynarzy i inne kosztowało mnie dużo więcej. Dlatego daruj sobie te twoje rady, ty i inni zróbcie coś aby te kobiety mogły żyć i rodzić dzieci w godziwych warunkach, a nie w nędzy i ubóstwie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam do sprzedania 6 tabletek arthrotec cena to 250 zł. W oryginalnym opakowaniu z ulotka. W razie jakichkolwiek pytań proszę dzwonić pod nr tel 530094500. Odpowiem na wszystkie pytania i gwarantuje 100 % dyskrecji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Sprzedam Arthrotec(20szt) na terenie  województwa sląskiego odbiór osobisty. Proszę pisać na maila : ola_korczakowska@wp.pl
Pozdrawiam 
Ola

----------


## 123xxx123

Hej czy ma ktoś zestaw z wow do odsprzedania? Pilne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec 50mg. Cena w zależności od ilości zamówionych tabletek. Wysyłka za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pilnie odkupie zestaw 8+1 z wow, bardzo proszę o kontakt. 
Figur21@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pilnie kupie tabletki, jesli ktoś ma na sprzedaż to proszę o kontakt: gabuleczka16@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny !!! Nie kupujcie tabletek z ogłoszeń na forach. Ja 4 razy zostałam oszukana, ale na szczęście w czas zakupiłam tabletki ze strony Women on web. To nie prawda ze urząd celny przejmie wasze paczki i nie da się nic zrobić, ja zakupiłam dwa zestawy, jeden przeją urząd celny ale wystarczyło napisać pismo i puścili paczkę dalej. 
Dlatego warto zamówić od dziewczyn z WOW, odczekać tydzień bądź troszkę dłużej i mieć pewność ze na 100% dostaniemy odpowiednie tabletki. Ja ze swojej strony oferuję pomoc jak przejść przez problemy z urzędem celnym a także udzielę wam informacji dot. zażycia tabletek. marta16004@o2.pl

Pozdrawiam Marta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem zainteresowana zakupem tabletek arthrotec. Proszę pisać na adres: sunshine9292@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Interesuje mnie również zakup zestawu z WOW. sunshine9292@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cytotec tabletki poronne
Sprzedam oryginalnie zapakowany prosto z apteki Cytotec 12 szt za 500zł. Nie piecze w jezyk tak jak Arthrotec. Możliwy odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłata*.

Tel. 729.264.911 MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam do sprzedania tabletki arthrotec 12tabletek + 1 mifepristone do 12tygodnia, oryginalne tabletki z Wow. Kupiłam je sama ale okazały się zbędne. 400zł +koszt dyskretnej przesyłki z możliwością sprawdzenia. Tylko poważne oferty. 100 % oryginalne, szybka dostawa. 514287711 możliwość odbioru osobistego lubelskie okolice Lublina

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tanio arthrotec.  Pomoge po otrzymaniu wysylki. Kamila.czerwiec0000@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec na sztuki . mam 3 x 12 sztuk . moge wyslac 3zestawy dla 3 pan . tanio . na wszystkie pytania odpowiem na meilu . 
Milena.piekarz@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam arthrotec na sztuki . mam 3 x 12 sztuk . moge wyslac 3zestawy dla 3 pan . tanio . na wszystkie pytania odpowiem na meilu . 
> Milena.piekarz@poczta.fm


„JA czy TY?”
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915*915 i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: od 17.00 do 24.00

Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wiedzę z zakresu:
medycyny,
farmakologii,
procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
psychologii
prawa,
A także wsparcie emocjonalne. 

Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”. 

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalnie zapakowane prosto z apteki. Wysyłka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłatą. Możliwy odbiór osobisty.

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł
12 szt Cytotec 500zł

Tel 511.600.651

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM SPRZEDAM ZESTAW Z WOW PROSZE O KONTAKT ZDECYDOWANA OSOBE wachocka@autograf.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pilnie kupię Arthrotec-tylko poważne oferty,płatność przy odbiorze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.email:MingA71@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję?

Telefon Zaufania 586 915 915 i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: 17.00 - 24.00

Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne 
a także wiedzę z zakresu:
1 medycyny,
2 farmakologii,
3 procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4 psychologii
5 prawa,

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cale opakowanie 20 szt . tanio . prosze o sms lub telefon 575 823 497. Tylko powazne wiadomosci. S.

----------


## Wpadka

732 926 991

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 732 926 991


Cześć!
Jeśli możesz rozmawiać, zadzwoń :Smile: 
586 915 915
Patrycja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie,

Posiadam do odsprzedania zestaw z Women on Web.
Mifepristone 200 mg x 1 szt. oraz Misoprostol 200 mcg x 8 szt. firmy a-Kare.
Dzisiaj odebraliśmy wraz żoną ten zestaw, który zamówiliśmy 07 lipca. Zanim jednak otrzymaliśmy zestaw to pierwsza przesyłka została zatrzymana przez Urząd Celny Zabrze. Następnie zamówiliśmy z internetu, gdzie zostaliśmy oszukani na 380 zł, aż w końcu w obawie, że kolejna przesyłka, którą Women wysłało za darmo na inny adres w Polsce centralnej, zdecydowaliśmy się na wyjazd na Słowację do kliniki w Levice, gdzie zapłaciliśmy 370 EUR za zabieg. 
Zatem łącznie z paliwem, winietą i noclegiem cały ten stres kosztował prawie 3 tyś. zł.
Teraz chcielibyśmy odzyskać choć część tej ogromnej kwoty, która bardzo mocno nadwyrężyła nasz budżet i dlatego odsprzedamy zestaw za 1000 zł. 
Z góry przepraszam, że tak drogo, ale naprawdę proszę o zrozumienie.
Wysyłka naturalnie na mój koszt wraz ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. 
Wyślę zdjęcia dokumentujące oryginalność zestawu i odpowiem na wszystkie pytania by udowodnić prawdziwość zestawu.
E-Mail: zizizazibi@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szukasz arhtrotecu? Zapraszam . Racjonalna cena . Wysyłka ze spr zawartosci. Milena.piekarz@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam oryginalny zestaw z WOW. Sprzedam go za 250 zł. Mogę zrobić zdjęcie przed wysyłką oraz dać do sprawdzenia przed zapłatą. zabka_@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny 2 razy próbowałam usunąć ciążę artrotehem i nic jestem w 4 tygodniu smak gorzki rdzenie w środku masakra wydałam 400 zł i nic dopiero za 3 razem wzięłam cytotec 3 x 4 tab i się udało nie kupujcie artroteh to wyrzucanie pieniędzy w błoto

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny 2 razy próbowałam usunąć ciążę artrotehem i nic jestem w 4 tygodniu smak gorzki rdzenie w środku masakra wydałam 400 zł i nic dopiero za 3 razem wzięłam cytotec 3 x 4 tab i się udało nie kupujcie artroteh to wyrzucanie pieniędzy w błoto


Wszedzie wrzucasz ten komentarz widac ze chcesz się zareklamowac z cytotkiem .....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny niesamowite ale jednak ! Pisalam wiele wiadomości w koncu znalazlam konkretna pania . dostalam arthrotec spoko cena ciagly kontakt wiec z czystym sumieniem POLECAM  sama powiedzialam jej ze ja tu polece. Więc jeśli szukacie kogos sprawdzonego i uczciwego to podsylam numer 575 823 497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny 2 razy próbowałam usunąć ciążę artrotehem i nic jestem w 4 tygodniu smak gorzki rdzenie w środku masakra wydałam 400 zł i nic dopiero za 3 razem wzięłam cytotec 3 x 4 tab i się udało nie kupujcie artroteh to wyrzucanie pieniędzy w błoto

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny 2 razy próbowałam usunąć ciążę artrotehem i nic jestem w 4 tygodniu smak gorzki rdzenie w środku masakra wydałam 400 zł i nic dopiero za 3 razem wzięłam cytotec 3 x 4 tab i się udało nie kupujcie artroteh to wyrzucanie pieniędzy w błoto




Nie kłam, oszustwo....oszustwo...oszustwo.
Weź se Cytotec na żołądek, a nie na usunięcie płodu tym bardziej w 4 tygodniu.
Będę was gnębiła oszuści wszędzie gdzie się pojawicie.

Drogie koleżanki... przeżyłam koszmar przez tych oszustów.
Korzystajcie tylko z Women on Web...ale uważajcie przez nową interpretację prawa zestawy dochodzą tylko tam gdzie obsługuje WER Wawa... Południe i Zachód Polski wszystko zatrzymuje UC Zabrze.

Uważajcie na tych jebany...ch oszustów..mi prawie życia nie wykończyli.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mifepristone & Misoprostol od Women on Web
Witam serdecznie,

Posiadam do odsprzedania zestaw z Women on Web.
Mifepristone 200 mg x 1 szt. oraz Misoprostol 200 mcg x 8 szt. firmy a-Kare.
Dzisiaj odebraliśmy wraz żoną ten zestaw, który zamówiliśmy 07 lipca. Zanim jednak otrzymaliśmy zestaw to pierwsza przesyłka została zatrzymana przez Urząd Celny Zabrze. Następnie zamówiliśmy z internetu, gdzie zostaliśmy oszukani na 380 zł, aż w końcu w obawie, że kolejna przesyłka, którą Women wysłało za darmo na inny adres w Polsce centralnej, zdecydowaliśmy się na wyjazd na Słowację do kliniki w Levice, gdzie zapłaciliśmy 370 EUR za zabieg. 
Zatem łącznie z paliwem, winietą i noclegiem cały ten stres kosztował prawie 3 tyś. zł.
Teraz chcielibyśmy odzyskać choć część tej ogromnej kwoty, która bardzo mocno nadwyrężyła nasz budżet i dlatego odsprzedamy zestaw za 1000 zł. 
Z góry przepraszam, że tak drogo, ale naprawdę proszę o zrozumienie.
Wysyłka naturalnie na mój koszt wraz ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. 
Wyślę zdjęcia dokumentujące oryginalność zestawu i odpowiem na wszystkie pytania by udowodnić prawdziwość zestawu.

Cena: 1 tyś. zł.

E-Mail: zizizazibi@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec  . prosze o sms lub telefon 575 823 497. Tylko powazne wiadomosci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
posiadam do sprzedaży oryginalny zestaw ze strony women on web.
Posiadałam dwa, ponieważ jeden został zatrzymany przez Urząd Celny w Zabrzu i doszedł z opóźnieniem, gdy WOW wysłały już drugi.
Zestaw jest w prawie 100% skuteczny.
Więcej informacji oraz zdjęcia dostępne pod adresem e-mail:
renatapogodaa@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sorawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 
10 tabletek 350
12 tabletek 450
Kontakt 729264911 MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Telefon Zaufania 586 915 915 i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: 17.00 - 24.00

Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne 
a także wiedzę z zakresu:
1 medycyny,
2 farmakologii,
3 procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4 psychologii
5 prawa,

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z czystym sumieniem polecam.dzis dostalam paczke . pani godna zaufania 575823497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam op 20 szt. Milena.piekarz@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oszukal mnie na 200zl !!! I byl kupujacym !! Sam zaproponował wplate na konto wplacil mi w piatek o 17 200 zl ja poleciałam na poczte wyslac paczke bo zobaczylam zdjecie potwierdzenia przelewub.okazalo sie ze oszust ma konto w m banku i przelew byl na poniedziałek rano na sesje o 6 i po wyslaniu zdjecia go usunal a ja mu wyslalam cala paczke arthrotecu !!!!!! 
Jego dane 
piotr pawlicki
ulica jana samsonowicza 19 m 30
20-485 lublin

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Misoprostol czysty ilość 10 tab spokojnie ci się uda jeśli nie przekroczyłaś 9 tyg zdjęcia dla zainteresowanych sprawdzenie-pobranie 350zł lilarejek@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam pania wiktorie ! Dostalam paczke 24godz i opakowanie 20 tabl .575 823 497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale czy te od pani Wiktorii były skuteczne w działaniu? ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale czy te od pani Wiktorii były skuteczne w działaniu? ?


Wzielam 3 dawki jak kazala .3 godz pi 3 dawce bylo po wszystkim . mialam ulotke i paragon nawet. I bardzo mnie wsparla...obca osoba a tak pomogła dlatego ja polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ale czy te od pani Wiktorii były skuteczne w działaniu? ?


Czemu mialyby nie pomoc? ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No bo na wow jest 1 tabletka mif a za 24h dopiero te następne a tu jest tylko 1 rodzaj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oni tam klamia ! Biora 90euro za zestaw...a to jedna wielka sciema.... Wystarczy sam Arthrotec.  Cala paczka 20 szt. Zadzwon do pani Wiktorii i pogadac sobie z nia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec zawiera ttyle misoprostolu ze nic wiecej nie trzeba . za duzo sie pani naczytala glupot w interncie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dlatego pytam kto pyta nie błądzi i jestem wdzięczna za informacje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dlatego pytam kto pyta nie błądzi i jestem wdzięczna za informacje


Prosze bardzo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ma Pani racje czytając nawet to forum idzie dostać na glowe od informacji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A zadam nie dyskretne pytanie na temat długości i intensywności krwawienia po wszystkim bo wybieram się na wakacje długo planowane na początku września

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A zadam nie dyskretne pytanie na temat długości i intensywności krwawienia po wszystkim bo wybieram się na wakacje długo planowane na początku września


Do 2 tygodni.  Dlugo szukalam na forum kogos . a postanowilam polecić pania wiktorie bo pewnie nie tylko ja man takie dylemat 
Y od kogo kupic

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czyli Pani jest jeszcze przed czy też już po

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czyli Pani jest jeszcze przed czy też już po


Juz killa dni po

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czyli Pani jest jeszcze przed czy też już po


Zamowilam paczke w zeszla srode. Dostalam w czwartek . w sobote zrobilam TO. Mam juz to za sobą. ...ale z ta pania nadal mam kontakt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oszust !!!!!!! Ham i cwaniak !!!
Jesli nie chcecie byc oszukane nic nie kupujcie i nie sprzedawajcie mu !!
Dane : 
Kornel Kiżewski
Ul lubichowska 86/1
83-200
Starogard gdanski 
Nr konta 89 1060 0076 0000 3130 0141 7578
Numer tel 533 534 723 oszust !!!!!
Sprawe zgłosiłam na policje .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mifepristone & Misoprostol od Women on Web
Witam serdecznie,

Posiadam do odsprzedania zestaw z Women on Web.
Mifepristone 200 mg x 1 szt. oraz Misoprostol 200 mcg x 8 szt. firmy a-Kare.
Odebraliśmy niedawno wraz żoną ten zestaw, który zamówiliśmy 07 lipca. Zanim jednak otrzymaliśmy zestaw to pierwsza przesyłka została zatrzymana przez Urząd Celny Zabrze. Następnie zamówiliśmy z internetu, gdzie zostaliśmy oszukani na 380 zł, aż w końcu w obawie, że kolejna przesyłka, którą Women wysłało za darmo na inny adres w Polsce centralnej, zdecydowaliśmy się na wyjazd na Słowację do kliniki w Levice, gdzie zapłaciliśmy 370 EUR za zabieg. 
Zatem łącznie z paliwem, winietą i noclegiem cały ten stres kosztował prawie 3 tyś. zł.
Teraz chcielibyśmy odzyskać choć część tej ogromnej kwoty, która bardzo mocno nadwyrężyła nasz budżet i dlatego odsprzedamy zestaw za 700 zł. 
Z góry przepraszam, że tak drogo, ale naprawdę proszę o zrozumienie.
Wysyłka naturalnie na mój koszt wraz ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. 
Wyślę zdjęcia dokumentujące oryginalność zestawu i odpowiem na wszystkie pytania by udowodnić prawdziwość zestawu.

Cena: 700 zł. 
(Naturalnie z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości).

E-Mail: zizizazibi@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec opakowanie 20szt Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Opakowanie 20 sztuk Arthrotec  . plus ulotka i paragon . 575 823 497

----------


## klaras

Ja mam do sprzedania tabletkę wczesnoporonna tak zwana dzień po. Norlevo do 72godzin po stosunku. Cena 90zl. Kontakt madzialema@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam! Kupiłam 2paczki Arthrotecu. 1 zuzylam ( dokladnie 16tabl) mam jedna cala paczke czyli 2listki - 20sztuk . sprzedam cale opakowanie. Kontakt na mailu 
koniczynka123456789@interiowy.pl
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec 

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

10 tabletek 350

12 tabletek 450

Kontakt 72.92.64.911 

SMS TABLETKI  MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 17.00 do 24.00
Oferujemy Tobie bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Ciebie w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

2listki czyli 20 sztuk arthrotecu . Moge na maila albo mmsem wyslac zdjecia dla wiarygodnosci. 
kornela.korzen90@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam opakowanie arthrotecu . 20tabletek . w srodku ulotka. 575 823 497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. marzena.krawiec1980@intmail.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne CYTOTEC
Tabletki poronne cytotec 

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

10 tabletek 350

12 tabletek 450

Kontakt 72.92.64.911 

SMS TABLETKI MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

SPRZEDAM ORYGINALNY CYTOTEC PROSTO Z APTEKI.

ODBIÓR OSOBISTY ORAZ WYSYŁKA.

12 SZT 400ZŁ

KONTAKT :  edytamarzec@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cale opakowanie arthrotecu. Orginalne z paragonem z apteki. W srodku dwa blistry plus ulotka. Moge wyslac zdjecia mmsem lub mailem . wysle szybka paczka 24h.
575 823 497.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. Cena 200 zl. 
koniczynka123456789@interiowy.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

C marki Pfizer
Tabletki poronne cytotec 

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

10 tabletek 350

12 tabletek 450

Kontakt 72.92.64.911 

SMS TABLETKI MARZENA

----------


## AsikaiRomek

Oryginalny zestaw z women on web

info po nawiązaniu kontaktu email iwonamatti@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw arthrotec 20sztuk plus tabletka ru. Podobno 100 ÷ skuteczne. Podobno bo kupilam ale sie rozmyslilam - nie uzylam i chce sprzedac. Tylko zdecydowanej osobie
marzena.krawiec1980@intmail.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam . na wstepie powiem ze sledze to forum od czasu kiedy sama bylam w takiej sytuacji okolo 2tyg. Oglaszam sie pierwszy raz wiec darujcie mi handlarze drodzy komentarze oczerniajace mnie 
.
.
.
Sprzedam zestaw arthrotec plus tabletka ru. Jedyny ktory daje gwarancje przeprowadzenia udanego zabiegu.
Kontakt tylko telefoniczny: 601 654 456 / lub sms. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam paczke arthrotecu oryginalny pfizer. 20sztuk- 2blistry. Wysylka ze spr zawartosci jak najbardziej.  Zapraszam 
575 823 497.
Moge wyslac zdjecia mailem mmsem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 17.00 do 24.00
Oferujemy Tobie bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Ciebie w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie prawda ze nie wracamy... Ja naprzyklad zamowilam paczke w piatek.dostalam wczoraj. 
Opakowanie artroteku 2listki a w srodku ulotka.kontakt z pania wiktoria mialam caly czas. Pol nocy wydzwabialam do niej bo bralam na noc tabletki. Przez caly czas moglam na nia liczyc . dopiero w piatek idę na kontrole do lekarza ale publicznie na forum chce napisac ze polecam pania i dziekuje za pomoc.  Polecam pania na ktora wy nie znajac jej rzucalyscie jakies oskarzenia.
Nie obchodzi mnie czy ta pani jest handlarzem czy nie . mi osobiście wyslala artrotek powiedziala jak brac i wsparła psychicznie a nie musiala. Dobrze ze mimo tego balaganu ktory tu jest klotni i wzajemnych oskarzen sa osoby warte zaufania.
Pani W. 575 823 497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

mam do odsprzedania oryginalny zestaw z women on web.
W skład zestawu wchodzi 1 tabletka mifepristone i 8 tabletek misoprostol.
Zestaw jest oryginalny, sprzedaję go, ponieważ otrzymałam 2 po tym jak na początku z jednym były problemy z Urzędem Celnym, a wykorzystałam tylko 1. Zestaw to praktycznie 100% skuteczności.
Kontakt i więcej informacji: zapraszam monikaaa341@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki arthrotec 12 i 20szt lizak18@onet.pl i 570 099 075

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zwykly arthrotec. Cale opakowanie. Tanio . prosze dzwonic 781 278 014

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec-  cale opakowanie 20szt .2listki po 10tabletek . moge wyslac zdjecia z data twoim imieniem godzina itp . racjonalna cena. Zadzwon lub napisz sms- oddzwonię 
507 652 075

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,
> posiadam do sprzedaży oryginalny zestaw ze strony women on web.
> Posiadałam dwa, ponieważ jeden został zatrzymany przez Urząd Celny w Zabrzu i doszedł z opóźnieniem, gdy WOW wysłały już drugi.
> Zestaw jest w prawie 100% skuteczny.
> Więcej informacji oraz zdjęcia dostępne pod adresem e-mail:
> renatapogodaa@gmail.com


Bardzo dziekuje za witaminki niestety nie rozwiazyly problemu naciagara

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam cale opakowanie arthrotecu . cale czyli 20sztuk. Z ulotka paragonem . jesli chcesz wysle zdjęcia z imieniem numerem data itp.
Sms lub tel 575 823 497. Wiktoria

----------


## WiktoriawiktoriaVikus

Wiecie co brak mi slow ! Mam faktycznie arthrotec. ..wysylam zdjecia ( ludzie chca zdjecia zeby uzyc do swoich potrzeb a udawaja ze chcą kupić. ...) z data imieniem itp...proponuje paczki ze spr zawartosci..mam ulotek paragon wszystko. Sprzedalam juz kilka paczek i panie do tej pory mi dziekuja... A wokol sami oszusci! Wyludzaja ode mnie zdjecia i sami ich uzywaja... Albo oszukuja ludzi i potem ktos az boi sie wejsc na forum..albo z zazdrości ze oni sprzedac swoich oszukanych tabletek sprzedac nie moga obsmarowuja innych ludzi... 
Jeszcze raz mowie ze mam arthrotec. Cala paczka. I jesli ktos chce zapraszam 575 823 497 lub na maila wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Zapraszam tylko zdecydowane osoby...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pierwsza osoba która mi pomoże zamieścić zdiecia na tym portalu moich tabletek chodzi o cytotec dostanie odemnie w prezencie listek cytotec 10 tabletek a mam go sporo nie mam zielonego pojęcia jak dodać zdiecia moich tabletek na to forum  kontakt e-mail annakrasko@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wyczytalam ogloszenie na forum, zadzwonilam i błyskawicznie sie dogadalam. Pani wyslala mi paczkę kurierem dhl-u wczoraj dzis o 16 byla u mnie. Wiec szczerze mogę polecic pania wiktorie 575 823 497.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poronne cytotec paczka 24 pl ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci 
12 tabletek czysty (misoprostol 200 mcg) 400 zł 
Kontakt SMS tabletki 501602784 Agnieszka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw ru + arthrotec.  Jedyny dajacy gwarancje powodzenia . Wszystkie informacje na mailu.
koniczynka123456789@interiowy.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam arthrotec zwykly orginalnie zapakowany z paragonem z apteki. W srodku 2 listki czyli 20 tabletek i oczywiscie ulotka. 
Sprzedam zdecydowanej osobie.
marzena.krawiec1980@intmail.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam jedna paczke arthrotecu zwyklego z polskiej apteki. Kupilam dwie dla siebie jedna mi zostala. Mogę wyslac zdjecie z data mailem imieniem itp. Cena 250zl tyle za ile kupilam
kornelia.korzen90@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zestaw na poronienie wszystko na dwóch blistrach nie luzem 8+1.  RU nigdy nie umiejscowione jest w oryginalnym zestawie osobno! Ktoś kto pisze że sprzeda ci Arthrotec oraz RU to kłamie, otrzymasz zamiast RU cokolwiek. 
RU to listek w combipacku tylko na 1 listku wraz z 4 szt Misoprostolu, nie daj się oszukać zamawiaj pewny zestaw! Info zdjęcia kontakt lilarejek@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec na sztuki lub całe opakowanie. 15zł/szt. Całe opakowanie (20szt) 250zł. Możliwość wysyłki za pobraniem ze spr. zawartości (koszt 22,65zł). Info dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuję pomocy...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny uwaga cytotec artroteh są tylko i wyłącznie w listkach nie luzem nie w plastikowych pudełkach lek o nazwie mistrol 200 to oszustwo nie wplacajcie nikomu pieniędzy na konto zamawiajcie przesyłki ze sorawdzeniem zawartości jeżeli nie ma zaznaczonej tej opcji to nie odbierajcie bo napewno zostaniesz oszukana
Edytuj/Usun wiadomosc Edytuj Post  Odpowiedz z Cytatem Odpowiedz z Cytat

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzisiaj, 23:39 #15468

cytotec tabletki poronne
Sprzedam tabletki poronne cytotec paczka 24 pl ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci 
12 tabletek czysty (misoprostol 200 mcg) 400 zł 
Kontakt SMS tabletki 
501602784 Agnieszka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Potrzebuję pomocy...


Witaj,jakiej pomocy potrzebujesz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

KUPIŁAŚ TABLETKI, ALE WAHASZ SIĘ CZY JE POŁKNĄĆ?POZWÓL SOBIE NA ROZMOWĘ, ABY ROZWIAĆ WĄTPLIWOŚCI, TO NIC NIE KOSZTUJE, A NA PEWNO ROZWIEJESZ SWOJE WĄTPLIWOŚCI!
ZASTANAWIASZ SIĘ NAD ZAKUPEM TABLETEK- TYM BARDZIEJ ZADZWOŃ!
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 17.00 do 24.00
Oferujemy Tobie bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Ciebie w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam arthrotec zwykly orginalnie zapakowany z paragonem z apteki. W srodku 2 listki czyli 20 tabletek i oczywiscie ulotka. 
Sprzedam zdecydowanej osobie.
marzena.krawiec1980@intmail.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 17.00 do 24.00
Oferujemy Tobie bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Ciebie w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec cale opakowanie 20tabletek. Oryginalne z paragonem. W srodku ulotka. Moge wyslac zdjeci z data imieniem itp. Mozliwa wysylka kurierem lub poczta ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci 
Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec firmy pfizer- orginalny z paragonem.
W srodku 2 blistry i ulotka. Cala paczka- 20 tabletek. 
Sprzedam zdecydowanej osobie . 
Wysylka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci. 
katarzyna.biernat31@interia.pl

----------


## upkanciap

Witam!
Zamówiony zestaw z Women on Web został zatrzymany w WER Zabrze, wiec musieliśmy szybko coś od kogoś kupić. Znaleźliśmy tu ofertę odsprzedania zestawu z WOW za 700 zł. Zestaw doszedł i wszystko się udało. Women on Web wysłało nam drugi zestaw który do nas dotarł, wiec mamy 1 wolny zestaw który chętnie oddam. W razie czego pisać na maciejszu88@gmail.com

----------


## upkanciap

> Mifepristone & Misoprostol od Women on Web
> Witam serdecznie,
> 
> Posiadam do odsprzedania zestaw z Women on Web.
> Mifepristone 200 mg x 1 szt. oraz Misoprostol 200 mcg x 8 szt. firmy a-Kare.
> Dzisiaj odebraliśmy wraz żoną ten zestaw, który zamówiliśmy 07 lipca. Zanim jednak otrzymaliśmy zestaw to pierwsza przesyłka została zatrzymana przez Urząd Celny Zabrze. Następnie zamówiliśmy z internetu, gdzie zostaliśmy oszukani na 380 zł, aż w końcu w obawie, że kolejna przesyłka, którą Women wysłało za darmo na inny adres w Polsce centralnej, zdecydowaliśmy się na wyjazd na Słowację do kliniki w Levice, gdzie zapłaciliśmy 370 EUR za zabieg. 
> Zatem łącznie z paliwem, winietą i noclegiem cały ten stres kosztował prawie 3 tyś. zł.
> Teraz chcielibyśmy odzyskać choć część tej ogromnej kwoty, która bardzo mocno nadwyrężyła nasz budżet i dlatego odsprzedamy zestaw za 1000 zł. 
> Z góry przepraszam, że tak drogo, ale naprawdę proszę o zrozumienie.
> ...



to jest zwykły handlarz lecz przysyła autentyczne zestawy w WOW, ta bajka ze słowacją o oszustwem to kłamstwo, nam sprzedał za 700 zł a teraz widze żę cena wynosi 1000 zł.  Dodam jeszcze że po zakupie u niego druga przesyłka doszła więc mamy jeden zestaw do odsprzedania właśnie za cene 700 zł   jak coś to pisać na: maciejszu88@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> to jest zwykły handlarz lecz przysyła autentyczne zestawy w WOW, ta bajka ze słowacją o oszustwem to kłamstwo, nam sprzedał za 700 zł a teraz widze żę cena wynosi 1000 zł.  Dodam jeszcze że po zakupie u niego druga przesyłka doszła więc mamy jeden zestaw do odsprzedania właśnie za cene 700 zł   jak coś to pisać na: maciejszu88@gmail.com


700??? Nie da rady mniej???

----------


## AsikaiRomek

Kupuj pewny zestaw !!! Możesz paść ofiarą oszustwa! Patrz na zdjęcie bo to oryginalny zestaw 8+1
Napisz na email iwonamatti@gmail.com uzyskasz informacje. Termin od chwili decyzji max 3 dni. Poproś o zdjęcie na email z datą i godziną!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprawdzona pani , ktora szczerze mogę polecic - 575 823 497. Pani wiktoria. 

Dostalam paczke kurierem w ciagu 24godzin , orginalnie zapakowany arthrotec 20tabletek z ulotka . zeby sprawdzic pochodzenie poprosilam o paragon - tez mi go wyslala. Polecam

----------


## Anna324

Jeżeli jesteś w ciąży to  można zastosować aborcję farmakologiczną do 10 tygodnia.
Możesz wejść na tą stronę aborcjapolska.esy.es lub zadzwonić na numer 883125454 tam znajdziesz kompleksową pomoc.
Cena nie jest mała ale jest to najbezpieczniejszy sposób na aborcję.

----------


## Anna324

Jeżeli jesteś w ciąży to  można zastosować aborcję farmakologiczną do 10 tygodnia.
Możesz wejść na tą stronę aborcjapolska.esy.es lub zadzwonić na numer 883125454 tam znajdziesz kompleksową pomoc.
Cena nie jest mała ale jest to najbezpieczniejszy sposób na aborcję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

paczka kurierem w ciagu 24godzin lub poczta ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci , orginalnie zapakowany arthrotec 20tabletek z ulotka . dla pewnosci Skad jest dorzucam paragon. Moge wyslac zdjecia mailem lub mmsem 

Mail Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Tel 575 823 497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cytotec tabletki poronne
Sprzedam tabletki poronne cytotec paczka 24 pl ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci 
12 tabletek czysty (misoprostol 200 mcg) 400 zł 
Kontakt SMS tabletki 501602784 Agnieszka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalny zestaw a-kare, 1 mife+8 miso. Nie zdążyłam go użyć, gdyż poroniłam samoistnie. Sama przeprowadzałam zabieg już 3 razy, mogę pomóc ze stosowaniem i wytłumaczyć jak to przebiega i na co się nastawiać. Przesyłka oczywiście za pobraniem. Nie wiem czy jest możliwość sprawdzenia, bo nigdy nie wysyłałam, ale mogę wysłać zdjęcia zestawu z jakąś karteczką czy czymkolwiek dla pewności. Nie jestem oszustką, sama byłam w takiej sytuacji i wiem ile może kosztować pomyłka, nigdy nie zrobiłabym tego innej kobiecie. Podam adres męża, gdyż mój jest zbyt rozpoznawalny. Po skontaktowaniu się mogę wysłać swój prywatny numer i odpowiedzieć telefonicznie na wszystkie pytania. Wesprę i pomogę jak tylko będę mogła. mateusz855@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie niszcz siebie i dziecka!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Porozmawiaj!!!!!!!!!!!!
Jestem dla Ciebie!!!!!!
tel 58 6 915 915
netporadnia
czekam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

paczka kurierem w ciagu 24godzin lub poczta ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci , orginalnie zapakowany arthrotec 20tabletek z ulotka . dla pewnosci Skad jest dorzucam paragon. Moge wyslac zdjecia mailem lub mmsem 

Mail Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Tel 575 823 497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw od WomenHelpWomen 8+1 . Wiadomość na maila 
mark1975-75@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

cytotec 200 mg sprawdzenie zawartosci
Posiadam tableteki CYTOTEC 200 mg orginalne w 100% zakupione we wloskiej aptece marki PFIZER na odwrocie blistra jest data i numer serji tabletki sa zapakowane orginalnie nie luzem jestem osoba uczciwa koszt blistra 12 tabletek 400 zlotych przesylka dochodzi w przeciagu 2 dni wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci
PROSZE UWAZAC NA NACIAGACZY CYTOTEC W POLSCE KOESZTUJE 700 ZL DO TEGO TRZEBA MIEC RECEPTE 
WIEC KOMU BY SIE TO OPLACALO WE WLOSZECH ABORCJA JEST LEGALNA WIEC MAM STALY DOSTEP DO ORGINALNEGO CYTOTECU 200MG 729.264.911 MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec 20tabletek.  W opakowaniu oczywiście ulotka. Z polskiej apteki . 
koniczynka123456789@interiowy.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Arthrotec 20tabletek.  W opakowaniu oczywiście ulotka. Z polskiej apteki . 
> koniczynka123456789@interiowy.pl


Ludzie to wredna wyrachowana oszustka. Nie kupujcie u niej. W poprzednim ogłoszeniu oferowała arthrotec plus RU. Ja u niej zamówiłam i dostałam tabletki w woreczku plus jedną udjącą RU czyli był to paracatamol albo coś innego. Poczytajcie sobie w internecie, że tabletka Ru jest nie do zdobycia w Polsce i można ją mieć tylko w zestawie od Womenek. Teraz sprzedaje niby sam arthrotec podrobiony bo na jej oszukane RU już nikt się nie nabiera.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec . Oryginalny z polskiej apteki firmy pfizer . Opakowanie 20tabletek. Ulotka wewnatrz. Na zyczenie drzucam paragon. Pomoglam juz kilku dziewczyna które mnie polecaly. 
Wysylam paczke kurierem 24 h lub poczta polska oczywiście ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci. 
Kontakt pod nr 575 823 497
Lub mail Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec 

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

10 tabletek 350

12 tabletek 450

Kontakt 72.92.64.911 

SMS TABLETKI MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

Sprzedam zestaw z Women on Web: Mifepristone 200 mg x 1 szt. oraz Misoprostol 200 mcg x 8 szt. firmy a-Kare.
Okazał się niepotrzebny. Posiadam do wglądu wszystkie maile potwierdzające zakup i kontakt z WOW oraz oryginalne opakowanie, w którym przysłano mi zestaw, zresztą zestaw jest jeszcze zapakowany, świeżo dostarczony przez pocztę. 
Zestaw mogę wysłać pocztą za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, choć preferuję odbiór własny. Cena: 550 zł.
Kontakt mailem: eemieemi27@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec . Oryginalny z polskiej apteki firmy pfizer . Opakowanie 20tabletek. Ulotka wewnatrz. Na zyczenie drzucam paragon. Pomoglam juz kilku dziewczyna które mnie polecaly. 
Wysylam paczke kurierem 24 h lub poczta polska oczywiście ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci. 
Kontakt pod nr 575 823 497
Lub mail Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Arthrotec . Oryginalny z polskiej apteki firmy pfizer . Opakowanie 20tabletek. Ulotka wewnatrz. Na zyczenie drzucam paragon. Pomoglam juz kilku dziewczyna które mnie polecaly. 
> Wysylam paczke kurierem 24 h lub poczta polska oczywiście ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci. 
> Kontakt pod nr 575 823 497
> Lub mail Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl


Uwaga oszustka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Uwaga oszustka


Przestancie klamac .brak klientów sie klania i oczerniacie uczciwych ludzi . wysylam paczki ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci-  ludzie widza co jest w środku!  Zwykly polski Arthrotec firmy pfizer.  Zapakowany w oryginalne blistryb.z ulotka. Nigdy nie wyslalam luzem jak mnie tu oczerniaja ;/ Więc jak moglabym kogos oszukac?? Zainteresowanym wysylam zdjecia.z data imieniem itp. Zadna paczka do mnie nie wróciła.  Caly czas mam kontakt z kupujacym .
Kupujacy polecaja mnie innym . wiec jesli ktos szuka uczciwego posiadacza Arthrotecu i nie wierzy w te klamstwa wrednych handlarzy to prosze moj nr 575 823 497 i mail. Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam arthrotec. Cala paczke . pfizer . 2listki w srodku -20 tabletek. Chetnie odsprzedam - calosc . 
Moge wyslac zdjęcia z imieniem data itp.
kimkolwiek.1990@interia.pl

----------


## Karolina :)

Hej!
Interesuje Cię inne rozwiązanie? Zapraszam do netporadni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Opakowanie 20 tabletek arthrotecu zwykłego. Oryginalne blistry ulotka .moge wyslac zdjecia maila mmsa itp. Możliwa przesylka ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci lub wysylka kurierem 24h. Wszystkie informacje i zdjęcia na mailu katarzyna.biernat31@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec 

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

10 tabletek 350

12 tabletek 450

Kontakt 72.92.64.911 

SMS TABLETKI MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalny arthrotec opakowanie 20tabl. Ulotka wewnątrz. Moge wyslac zdjęcia mailem lub mmsem.wysylka kurierem lub poczta ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci .
575 823 497 . / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> witam,
> 
> sprzedam zestaw z women on web: Mifepristone 200 mg x 1 szt. Oraz misoprostol 200 mcg x 8 szt. Firmy a-kare.
> Okazał się niepotrzebny. Posiadam do wglądu wszystkie maile potwierdzające zakup i kontakt z wow oraz oryginalne opakowanie, w którym przysłano mi zestaw, zresztą zestaw jest jeszcze zapakowany, świeżo dostarczony przez pocztę. 
> Zestaw mogę wysłać pocztą za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, choć preferuję odbiór własny. Cena: 550 zł.
> Kontakt mailem: eemieemi27@o2.pl


nieaktualne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję?

Telefon Zaufania 586 915 915 i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: 18.00 - 23.00

Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne 
a także wiedzę z zakresu:
1 medycyny,
2 farmakologii,
3 procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4 psychologii
5 prawa,

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl. Ulotka wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Misoprostol czysty oryginalny ilość 10 tab kontakt tom.ski@onet.pl cena 340zł

----------


## AsikaiRomek

*Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny* zawierający Mifepristone (RU 486) szt1. oraz Misoprostol szt.8 pozwoli ci na rozwiązanie problemu do max 12tyg ciąży. Po wymianie email wysyłam zdjęcia zestawu na tle wybranym przez Ciebie! Telefon podaje po kontakcie email.

----------


## Karolina :)

Szukasz innego rozwiązania? Czekam na Ciebie w netporadni lub na kontakt@netporadnia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poron*e. Więcej inf na mailu
katarzyna.biernat31@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, całe opakowanie 250zł. Przesyłka za pobraniem, ze sprawdzeniem zawartości 22,65zł. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00
Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poron*e. Więcej inf na mailu
katarzyna.biernat31@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl. Ulotka wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Ola_Korczakowska

Witam. Mam na sprzedaż tabletki Arthrotec oryginalne. Odbiór tylko osobosty na terenie Warszawy. Wiecej informacji na e-mail.  ola_korczakowska@wp.pl Cena za opakowanie (20 tabletek) oryginalne w opakowaniu z ulotkami cena : 300zł.
Proszę o kontakt dziewczyny bardzo potrzebujące.
Pozdrawiam,
Ola

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli chcesz pozbyć się niechcianej ciąży koniecznie sprawdź nasze tabletki poronne, które cieszą się bardzo dużym zainteresowaniem nie tylko w Polsce, ale na całym świecie.

Oferowane przez nas tabletki są bardzo skuteczne i co najważniejsze bezpieczne dla pacjenta. Jeżeli nie chcesz narazić swojego zdrowia na uszczerbek to skorzystaj z naszej pomocy. Aborcja farmakologiczna tabletkami wczesnoporonnymi to w chwili obecnej najprostszy i najbezpieczniejszy sposób pozbycia się niechcianej ciąży.
Możemy pochwalić się samymi udanymi kuracjami i wieloma zadowolonymi klientami. Przerywanie ciąży dzięki naszym tabletkom poronnym odbywa się bez żadnych powikłań. Nie muszą Państwo odwiedzać lekarza. Oferujemy 100% dyskrecji i bardzo szybką wysyłkę.
Ciąża powinna być świadomym wyborem kobiety. Niechciana ciąża jest ogromnym dramatem, bo nie zawsze jest tak, że można sobie pozwolić na nieplanowane dziecko. Bywają różne sytuacje życiowe i nie wszystkie sprzyjają, by w danym momencie móc pozwolić sobie na założenie rodziny. Niestety w naszym kraju aborcja jest nielegalna, co przyczynia się do wzrostu liczby dzieci niechcianych i znacząco utrudnia funkcjonowanie kobiet, a nawet całych rodzin. Żeby pozbyć się niechcianej ciąży można zastosować tabletki wczesnoporonne, można je zastosować do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Kuracja z tymi tabletkami daje 96,7% skuteczności.

Gwarantujemy tylko sprawdzone leki!

Przerywanie ciąży metodą farmakologiczną jest bezpieczne i można je przeprowadzić w domu. Jednak dla twojego komfortu i poczucia bezpieczeństwa jesteśmy z tobą cały czas w kontakcie.Od samego początku do pomyślnego zakończenia kuracji. U nas dowiesz się o przeciwskazaniach do zabiegu, dokładnym dawkowaniu tabletek poronnych oraz przebiegu aborcji farmakologicznej.

ZESTAWY KTÓRYMI DYSPONUJEMY:

1:ARTHROTEC 12SZT KOSZT180ZŁ

2:ZESTAW ARTHROTEC PLUS 1 TAB MIFEPRISTONE RU486 KOSZT 280ZŁ.

3: ZESTAW CYTOTEC 12 PLUS 1 TAB RU486 ZESTAW DAJĄCY 97% SKUTECZNOŚCI STOSOWANY DO 12 TYG KOSZT 350ZŁ

KONTAKT:>726.645.671

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli chcesz pozbyć się niechcianej ciąży koniecznie sprawdź nasze tabletki poronne, które cieszą się bardzo dużym zainteresowaniem nie tylko w Polsce, ale na całym świecie.

Oferowane przez nas tabletki są bardzo skuteczne i co najważniejsze bezpieczne dla pacjenta. Jeżeli nie chcesz narazić swojego zdrowia na uszczerbek to skorzystaj z naszej pomocy. Aborcja farmakologiczna tabletkami wczesnoporonnymi to w chwili obecnej najprostszy i najbezpieczniejszy sposób pozbycia się niechcianej ciąży.
Możemy pochwalić się samymi udanymi kuracjami i wieloma zadowolonymi klientami. Przerywanie ciąży dzięki naszym tabletkom poronnym odbywa się bez żadnych powikłań. Nie muszą Państwo odwiedzać lekarza. Oferujemy 100% dyskrecji i bardzo szybką wysyłkę.
Ciąża powinna być świadomym wyborem kobiety. Niechciana ciąża jest ogromnym dramatem, bo nie zawsze jest tak, że można sobie pozwolić na nieplanowane dziecko. Bywają różne sytuacje życiowe i nie wszystkie sprzyjają, by w danym momencie móc pozwolić sobie na założenie rodziny. Niestety w naszym kraju aborcja jest nielegalna, co przyczynia się do wzrostu liczby dzieci niechcianych i znacząco utrudnia funkcjonowanie kobiet, a nawet całych rodzin. Żeby pozbyć się niechcianej ciąży można zastosować tabletki wczesnoporonne, można je zastosować do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Kuracja z tymi tabletkami daje 96,7% skuteczności.

Gwarantujemy tylko sprawdzone leki!

Przerywanie ciąży metodą farmakologiczną jest bezpieczne i można je przeprowadzić w domu. Jednak dla twojego komfortu i poczucia bezpieczeństwa jesteśmy z tobą cały czas w kontakcie.Od samego początku do pomyślnego zakończenia kuracji. U nas dowiesz się o przeciwskazaniach do zabiegu, dokładnym dawkowaniu tabletek poronnych oraz przebiegu aborcji farmakologicznej.

ZESTAWY KTÓRYMI DYSPONUJEMY:

1:ARTHROTEC 12SZT KOSZT180ZŁ

2:ZESTAW ARTHROTEC PLUS 1 TAB MIFEPRISTONE RU486 KOSZT 280ZŁ.

3: ZESTAW CYTOTEC 12 PLUS 1 TAB RU486 ZESTAW DAJĄCY 97% SKUTECZNOŚCI STOSOWANY DO 12 TYG KOSZT 350ZŁ

KONTAKT:strong>726.645.671

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeżeli chcesz pozbyć się niechcianej ciąży koniecznie sprawdź nasze tabletki poronne, które cieszą się bardzo dużym zainteresowaniem nie tylko w Polsce, ale na całym świecie.
> 
> Oferowane przez nas tabletki są bardzo skuteczne i co najważniejsze bezpieczne dla pacjenta. Jeżeli nie chcesz narazić swojego zdrowia na uszczerbek to skorzystaj z naszej pomocy. Aborcja farmakologiczna tabletkami wczesnoporonnymi to w chwili obecnej najprostszy i najbezpieczniejszy sposób pozbycia się niechcianej ciąży.
> Możemy pochwalić się samymi udanymi kuracjami i wieloma zadowolonymi klientami. Przerywanie ciąży dzięki naszym tabletkom poronnym odbywa się bez żadnych powikłań. Nie muszą Państwo odwiedzać lekarza. Oferujemy 100% dyskrecji i bardzo szybką wysyłkę.
> Ciąża powinna być świadomym wyborem kobiety. Niechciana ciąża jest ogromnym dramatem, bo nie zawsze jest tak, że można sobie pozwolić na nieplanowane dziecko. Bywają różne sytuacje życiowe i nie wszystkie sprzyjają, by w danym momencie móc pozwolić sobie na założenie rodziny. Niestety w naszym kraju aborcja jest nielegalna, co przyczynia się do wzrostu liczby dzieci niechcianych i znacząco utrudnia funkcjonowanie kobiet, a nawet całych rodzin. Żeby pozbyć się niechcianej ciąży można zastosować tabletki wczesnoporonne, można je zastosować do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Kuracja z tymi tabletkami daje 96,7% skuteczności.
> 
> Gwarantujemy tylko sprawdzone leki!
> 
> Przerywanie ciąży metodą farmakologiczną jest bezpieczne i można je przeprowadzić w domu. Jednak dla twojego komfortu i poczucia bezpieczeństwa jesteśmy z tobą cały czas w kontakcie.Od samego początku do pomyślnego zakończenia kuracji. U nas dowiesz się o przeciwskazaniach do zabiegu, dokładnym dawkowaniu tabletek poronnych oraz przebiegu aborcji farmakologicznej.
> ...


Oszusci!!!!!!!! Nikt nie ma tabl ru !!!! Co wysylacie apap ?? Oszusci!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam czy ktoś może opisać jak wygląda tabletka RU

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam czy ktoś może opisać jak wygląda tabletka RU


Nie ma znaków szczególnych, ani napisów. Jeśli jednak nie masz jej bezpośrednio od womenek, i nie jest w blistrze razem z misoprostolem, to na pewno nie jest oryginalna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poron*e/ arthro**c . zdjecia z data godzina ulotka moge wysłać na maila.mozesz również liczyć na rade i wsparcie z mojej strony . Więcej inf na mailu
katarzyna.biernat31@interia.pl
Nr tel podaje na mailu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 12tbl. 180zł, całe opakowanie (20tbl.) 250zł. Koszt wysyłki 22,65zł za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl. Ulotka wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec 12 sztuk 150 zl plus wysyłka. 
marzena.krawiec1980@intmail.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl. Ulotka wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne
Tabletki poronne cytotec SKUTECZNOSC 98%

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata

12 tabletek 450

Kontakt 72.92.64.911 

SMS tabletki Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cala paczke arthrotecu. 20 tabletek. 180 zl. Lub cytotec 12sztuk 300 zl . Beata.
beata.beti40@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl. Ulotka wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia z data i godzina oraz twoim imieniem - mailem lub mmsem.
Kontakt :

575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## AsikaiRomek

Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny zawierający Mifepristone (RU 486) szt1. oraz Misoprostol szt.8 pozwoli ci na rozwiązanie problemu do max 12tyg ciąży. Po wymianie email wysyłam zdjęcia zestawu na tle wybranym przez Ciebie! Telefon podaje po kontakcie email.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny zawierający Mifepristone (RU 486) szt1. oraz Misoprostol szt.8 pozwoli ci na rozwiązanie problemu do max 12tyg ciąży. Po wymianie email wysyłam zdjęcia zestawu na tle wybranym przez Ciebie! Telefon podaje po kontakcie email.


I cena ponad 800 zl ! Chyba was jeblo ;/////

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> I cena ponad 800 zl ! Chyba was jeblo ;/////


Przecież możesz sama zamówić z WHW, w czym problem?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12tbl. - 180zł, całe opakowanie 20szt. - 250zł. Koszt wysyłki 22,65zł za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cytotec 12 sztuk - ilosc potrzebna do kompletnego zabiegu. SkutecZniejszy od arthrotecu. Cena 200zl . kontakt kornelia.korzen90@poczta.fm

----------


## Karolina :)

Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915
czat na netporadnia.pl
e-mail kontakt@netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00
Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by Ci towarzyszyć i Cię wspierać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne
Tabletki poronne cytotec SKUTECZNOSC 98%

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata

12 tabletek 450

Kontakt 72.92.64.911 

SMS tabletki Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tabletki poronne
> Tabletki poronne cytotec SKUTECZNOSC 98%
> 
> Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata
> 
> 12 tabletek 450
> 
> Kontakt 72.92.64.911 
> 
> SMS tabletki Marzena


Bujda na resorach. Cytotec to ta sama substancja czynna co w Arthroteku, czyli misoprostol. Skuteczność max 80 %

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl. Ulotka wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu).Lekarz przypisał mi dwa opakowania
i nie jest mi tyle potrzebne
Cena 200zl
Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty.
Pozdrawiam Sylwia... 577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie ( tanio ) arthrotec. Moze byc cala paczka a moze byc 12 szt. Prosze o kontakt mailowy - wysle zdjęcie paczki blistrow ulotki z data godzina twoim imieniem mailem. 
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Beata.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga oszuści
Uwaga na tych oszustów ogłaszają się na ogłaszamy 24 pl nie mają telefonu chcą wplate na konto 

ZAMÓWIENIA ORAZ PYTANIA PROSZE SKŁADAĆ POD NASZ ADRES EMAIL. ODPISZEMY KAŻDEMU NA 100%, TAK SZYBKO JAK TO MOŻLIWE:
ABORCJA@PEWNIAK.ORG

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szczerze polecam pania beate! Super kontakt doradzila i pomogla. Paczka ekspresem kurierem na nastepny dzień byla. I co najwazniejsze cena nie z kosmosu... Takze nikomu nie chce robic reklamy ale wiem ze nieraz wchodza tu - tak jak ja...kobiety majace grosze w portfelu i tez chca znalesc kogos uczciwego z normalna cena wiec przy okazji ostatni raz wchodzac na forum chcialam sie podzielic namiarami na kogos uczciwego :
Pani beata : beata.beti40@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne
Tabletki poronne cytotec SKUTECZNOSC 98%

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata
10 tabletek 350

12 tabletek 450

Kontakt 72.92.64.911 

SMS tabletki Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jego ogloszenie ; 


.
.
Wpadłaś?
Jesteś w niechcianej ciąży?


Masz problem i nie wiesz jak go rozwiązać?
Zabiegi są drogie, nielegalne i kosztowne?
.
Pomagam kobietom podczas niechcianej ciąży tabletkami poronnymi !!!

Mam na imię JANUSZ, mam 33 lata i nie jestem emerytowanym lekarzem ginekologii jak to piszą inni pseudo lekarze. Mam dostęp do tabletek wczesnoporonnych używanych w krajach Unii Europejskiej, gdzie taki zabieg jest legalny.
Uważam, że aborcja farmakologiczna w naszym kraju do 12 tygodnia ciąży powinna być w pełni wyborem kobiety, a nie narzucona przez władze. W wielu krajach takie tabletki na poronienie stosowane są na porządku dziennym. Zdaję sobie sprawę jak łatwo jest wpaść w ciążę a jak trudno się z niej wydostać. Często sytuacje życiowe nie pozwalają nam na utrzymanie dziecka. Kobieta powinna mieć prawo wyboru.

Zachowuję 100% anonimowości i dyskrecji

Mam do zaoferowania leki poronne nowej generacji do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Leki te są najwyższej jakości, w czystej postaci, bez szkodliwych domieszek innych substancji. Mają długą datę ważności, są oryginalnie zablistrowane. W paczce znajduje się również dokładna instrukcja z przebiegiem kuracji i dawkowaniem. Moje leki stosowane są powszechnie przez lekarzy w wielu krajach Unii Europejskiej, gdzie aborcja jest legalna. Posiadam właśnie taki produkt.

Oferowane leki poronne:

1:ARTHROTEC 12SZT KOSZT180ZŁ

2:ZESTAW ARTHROTEC PLUS 1 TAB MIFEPRISTONE RU486 KOSZT 280ZŁ.

3: ZESTAW CYTOTEC 12 PLUS 1 TAB RU486 ZESTAW DAJĄCY 97% SKUTECZNOŚCI STOSOWANY DO 12 TYG KOSZT 350ZŁ


Zestaw, który daje 97% skuteczności składa się z 1 tabletki RU-486 oraz 12 tabletek Cytotec.


RU-486 poprzez zahamowanie wydzielania progesteronu (hormonu podtrzymującego ciąże) powoduje zahamowanie wzrostu zapłodnionej komórki, natomiast Misoprostol (Arthrotec, Cytotec)
Wywołuje silne skurcze, skutkujące ekstrakcję zawartości macicy na zewnątrz, następuje całkowite jej oczyszczenie. Interwencja chirurgiczna nie jest już wymagana.

Zamawiając u mnie masz pewność:

Natychmiastowej wysyłki!
100% dyskrecji!
Najlepsza jakość tabletek!
Możliwość otworzenia paczki!
Konsultacje telefoniczne!
Mnóstwo udanych kuracji!
Każdą kuracje doprowadzam do końca!


Paczki są pobraniowe płatne przy odbiorze. Otrzymasz ją w ciągu 24h od chwili zamówienia. Poczta lub kurierem. Możliwa także wysyłka za granicę.

W celu zamówienia tabletek proszę o wysłanie dokładnych danych drogą smsową. Od razu wyślę potwierdzenie otrzymania adresu. W ciągu dwóch dni możesz spodziewać sie paczki.
Jeśli chcesz zadać pytanie również napisz sms lub zadzwoń. Otrzymasz fachowa i wyczerpująca odpowiedź

KONTAKT 726-645-671



.
.
Zadzwoniłam podajac sie za klientke. Powiedzial ze wow to oszustwo i nic takiego nie istnieje ! Powiedzial ze ru ma pod dostatkiem ! A jak poprosilam o zdjecia z data i moim imieniem PowiedZial cytuje : " moze jeszcze z moim kutasem spierdalaj krowo "...
Bezczelnie sie jeszcze oglasza tutaj i na oglaszamy 24!!! Uwazajcie Oszukal juz kilka osob !!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl 2blistry . Moge wyjac jedna szt i wyslac jej zdjęcie ( kazdy arth ma oznaczenie - na jednej str numer serii,  na drugiej 4literki "A" tworzace czteroramienna gwiazde )   .Ulotka, w jezyku polskim oczywiscie-wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria.

----------


## Beti1980

Posiadam oryginalne leki Mifepristone Linepharma, oraz  Mifegest,  Misoprostol w formie Cytotec 200 Pfizer oraz Misoclear 200 mcg.  a takze zestawy Combikit - w tej chwili pozostały mi zestawy Syn-Bort,  Mifegest i jeden Festone Combi-Kit.  
Leki pochodzą od różnych producentów dlatego moga różnic sie nazwa handlową i wygladem pudełeczka - kupuję to co w danym momencie oferuje mi moje źródło ale zawsze są to środki najwyższej jakości , z długą datą przydatności,  w oryginalnie zapakowanych listkach i pudełeczkach wraz z ulotką (po angielsku).
Nie są to zadne tabletki w woreczku czy w kopercie luzem ani wycinanki z listka,  na których nie widać wyraźnych oznaczeń jak ma to miejsce u 99% osob oferujących tego typu środki! 

Na zyczenie moge sprowadzić rowniez inne leki (ale proszę nie prosić mnie o ciężkie psychotropy czy innego rodzaju leki narkotyczne - nie jestem dilerem!). 

Preferuję odbiór osobisty , trochę boję się przesyłek.  
Nie żądam żadnych wpłat na konto,  żadnych przedpłat!  
Jestem uczciwą osobą prywatną mająca dostęp do trudno osiągalnych leków i dzięki temu staram się pomoc tym,  którzy takiego dostępu nie posiadają. 

Jesli jest tu ktos zainteresowany to proszę o wiadomość na moj adres e-mail: betijasiek1980@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posiadam oryginalne leki Mifepristone Linepharma, oraz  Mifegest,  Misoprostol w formie Cytotec 200 Pfizer oraz Misoclear 200 mcg.  a takze zestawy Combikit - w tej chwili pozostały mi zestawy Syn-Bort,  Mifegest i jeden Festone Combi-Kit.  
> Leki pochodzą od różnych producentów dlatego moga różnic sie nazwa handlową i wygladem pudełeczka - kupuję to co w danym momencie oferuje mi moje źródło ale zawsze są to środki najwyższej jakości , z długą datą przydatności,  w oryginalnie zapakowanych listkach i pudełeczkach wraz z ulotką (po angielsku).
> Nie są to zadne tabletki w woreczku czy w kopercie luzem ani wycinanki z listka,  na których nie widać wyraźnych oznaczeń jak ma to miejsce u 99% osob oferujących tego typu środki! 
> 
> Na zyczenie moge sprowadzić rowniez inne leki (ale proszę nie prosić mnie o ciężkie psychotropy czy innego rodzaju leki narkotyczne - nie jestem dilerem!). 
> 
> Preferuję odbiór osobisty , trochę boję się przesyłek.  
> Nie żądam żadnych wpłat na konto,  żadnych przedpłat!  
> Jestem uczciwą osobą prywatną mająca dostęp do trudno osiągalnych leków i dzięki temu staram się pomoc tym,  którzy takiego dostępu nie posiadają. 
> ...


Oszustwo !! Leki sa zagraniczme i w krajach gdzie sa dostepne sa bardziej strzezone niz u nas arthrotec czy cytotec. Do tego np tabletki z firmy cipla kosztuja okolo 150 funtów w ang aptece. Wiec nasza droga oszustka musialaby byc milionerka zeby mieć ich taka hurtowa ilosc. Wiec skad taka ilosc bierze ?? Nie bierze bo to oszustwo!!! Ma jakad jedna paczke wystawi ja za pare stowek i wysle zdj do kilku osob oszuka je a potem zniknie.  Dziewczyny nie dajcie sie nabrac!!! 
Oszustka #!!
Poprosilam o wyjasnienie sprawy o zdjecia itp i juz sie przestala fo mnie odzywac. Nie dajcie sie oszukac !!!!

----------


## Beti1980

> Oszustwo !! Leki sa zagraniczme i w krajach gdzie sa dostepne sa bardziej strzezone niz u nas arthrotec czy cytotec. Do tego np tabletki z firmy cipla kosztuja okolo 150 funtów w ang aptece. Wiec nasza droga oszustka musialaby byc milionerka zeby mieć ich taka hurtowa ilosc. Wiec skad taka ilosc bierze ?? Nie bierze bo to oszustwo!!! Ma jakad jedna paczke wystawi ja za pare stowek i wysle zdj do kilku osob oszuka je a potem zniknie.  Dziewczyny nie dajcie sie nabrac!!! 
> Oszustka #!!
> Poprosilam o wyjasnienie sprawy o zdjecia itp i juz sie przestala fo mnie odzywac. Nie dajcie sie oszukac !!!!



Agresywna Pani sama przestala odpowiadac gdy udalo mi się zamiescic zdjecie!  

Nie ma mowy o zadnym oszustwie - leki mozna otrzymac tylko i wylacznie OSOBIŚCIE  więc niby jak mialabym kilku osobom dac to samo pudelko..!?  

Ta Pani ma jakis problem tylko chyba sama do konca nie wie o co jej chodzi..  
Pewnie jest nieszczęśliwa albo znudzona wlasnym zyciem..  
Skoro ma męża lekarza to może bierze on zbyt duzo nocnych dyżurów skoro jego żona  siedzi po nocach wyżywając sie na forum na obcych kobietach :P

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Telefon Zaufania 586 915 915 i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: 18.00 - 23.00

Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne 
a także wiedzę z zakresu:
1 medycyny,
2 farmakologii,
3 procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4 psychologii
5 prawa,

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie ( tanio ) arthrotec i cytotec . Moze byc cala paczka a moze byc 12 szt. Prosze o kontakt mailowy - wysle zdjęcie paczki blistrow ulotki z data godzina twoim imieniem mailem. 
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Beata.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalny zestaw od WHW. Może być odbiór osobisty lub wysyłka. Wyślę w razie potrzeby zdjęcia a do tabletek dołączam instrukcje WHW. 350 zł karolinawhw@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl 2blistry . Moge wyjac jedna szt i wyslac jej zdjęcie ( kazdy arth ma oznaczenie - na jednej str numer serii, na drugiej 4literki "A" tworzace czteroramienna gwiazde ) .Ulotka, w jezyku polskim oczywiscie-wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Napisz ! Zadzwoń!
NETporadnia Telefon - Chat – Email  Zaufania 

dla osób, które są w nieplanowanej ciąży, rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne 
a także wiedzę z zakresu:

1. medycyny,
2. farmakologii,
3. procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4. psychologii,
5. prawa,

tel.: 586 915 915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl
netporadnia pl

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie ( tanio ) arthrotec i cytotec . Moze byc cala paczka a moze byc 12 szt. Prosze o kontakt mailowy - wysle zdjęcie paczki blistrow ulotki z data godzina twoim imieniem mailem. 
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Beata.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam nieuzyta paczke arthrotecu za 200 zl lub 12szt za 150 zl .chce tylko zeby mi sie pieniazki zwrocily .zdjecia moge na maila wyslac.  Ola.miska25@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł

12 szt Cytotec 300zł

Wysyłka pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zaplata poczta polska.

UWAGA !!! Prosze dzwonić. Nie odpowiadam na sms.

Tel. 576.091.189

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20 szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu).Lekarz przypisał mi dwa opakowania
i nie jest mi tyle potrzebne
Cena 200zl
Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty.
Pozdrawiam Sylwia... 577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cala paczka arthrotecu - 20 tabl 2blistry . Moge wyjac jedna szt i wyslac jej zdjęcie ( kazdy arth ma oznaczenie - na jednej str numer serii, na drugiej 4literki "A" tworzace czteroramienna gwiazde ) .Ulotka, w jezyku polskim oczywiscie-wewnatrz. Oryginalnie zapakowane. Na zyczenie paragon. Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec 12szt. - 180zł, całe opakowanie (20szt.) - 250zł, 1szt. - 15zł. Koszt wysyłki 22,65zł za pobraniem, ze spr. zawartości. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## AsikaiRomek

*Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny* zawierający Mifepristone (RU 486) szt1. oraz Misoprostol szt.8 pozwoli ci na rozwiązanie problemu do max 12tyg ciąży. Po wymianie email wysyłam zdjęcia zestawu na tle wybranym przez Ciebie! Telefon podaje po kontakcie email.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jednak sa ludzie ktorych los innych obchodzi. Paczke odebrałam wczoraj sprawdzilam zawartosc - tabletki orginalne z ulotka . dzis to zrobię. .. Ale chce szczerze polecic jesli ktos szuka uczciwej osoby to polecam 575823497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie arthrotec. Mialam 2 op . 1 cale 20 szt - 180 zl . z drugiego 12 szt - 150 zl . ( ja zuzylam 8 dopochw i wystarczylo ) zdjecia z data imieniem itp w kazdej chwili wysle na maila. Ola
Ola.miska25@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

SKUTECZNE I BEZPIECZNE TABLETKI PORONNE !!

WIELOLETNIE DOĺWIADCZENIE !!!!

TABLETKI PORONNE

PRZYWRACANIE MIESIĄCZKI

TYLKO U NAS
ORYGINALNE ZESTAWY

kontakt
690_583_461


do przeprowadzenia zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna (najskuteczniejsza i najbezpieczniejsza metode aborcji ) Misoprostol oraz Mifepristone (RU-486)

Zestawy , który oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie które umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w których aborcja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 10-11 tyg ciazy.

Tabletki są oryginalnie zapakowane, mają najwyższą dawkę mizoprostolu w tabletce, sś pakowane w blistrach,  mają długą datę ważnoćci, dzięki czemu przeprowadzisz bezpiecznię  aborcje w domu, bez koniecznoćci szpitalnych zabiegów które często kończą się powikłaniami przy użyciu zamienników. 
Nie polecam takiego zakupu tabletek z niepewnych żródeł Często można trafić na zamienniki z Egiptu lub Turcji. Sś one bardzo toksyczne dla organizmu i wykazuj ponadprzeciętne skutki uboczne. Najczęćciej są to leki w pakowane w woreczkach, nie opisane. 

przestrzegam przed zakupem u sprzedajacy bez mozliwosci sprawdzenia zawartosci przed zakupem kurierowi sa to zwykli oszusci

//////// KAżDYM KLIENTEM ZAJMUJEMY SIę INDYWIDUALNIE /////////


PEłNA DYSKRECJA
Zapewniamy 100% dyskrecji. Dane po wysyłce są natychmiastowo kasowane, pozostajemy wyłącznie w kontakcie telefonicznym.


Posiadamy trzy podstawowe rodzaje zestawów:

1 Można zamówic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznoćŤ samego arthrotecu to około 70%
koszt 180z¸

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 350zl

3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 550zł

w kazdym z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania



kontakt
690_583_461


Jak zamówic

Zamówienia prosze kierować telefonicznie.
JEZELI NIE ODBIERAM LUB LINIA JEST ZAJETA PROSZE NAPISAC SMS'A O TRESCI Tabletki. SKONTAKTUJE SIE JAK NAJSZYBCIEJ BEDE MOGL!

Przykładowe zamówienie

Zestaw nr I
Paczka pobranie z sprawdzeniem zawartosci koszt 25 zl
Adres:
Jan Kowalski
ul. Długa 12/3
00-940 Warszawa
+ nr telefonu 



GWarantuje:
Uczciwość
satysfakcje 
100% oryginalne produkty
Dyskrecjie!!


ZAPRASZAM DO ZAKUPU!

WYSYüKA

Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamóieniu pocztą polską z możliwościa Sprawdzenie zawartoćci przed zapłatą jest to możliwe wyłącznie przez pocztę polską.
zamówienia złozone do godziny 13tej wysyłamy jeszcze tego samego dnia i przesyłka dociera na miejsce w dniu następnym.
Jećli zalezy Ci na dyskrecji to przesyłka może być dostarczona na dowolny urząd pocztowy zamiast do domu (nikt z domowników nie wie że coś zamawiasz )

GWARATUJE
NAJWYŻSZA JAKOŚĆ 
UCZCIWOŚĆ
DYSKRECJE
zapraszam do zakupu!!!


tabletki na poronienie arthrotec cytotec
tabletki na usunięcie ciąży
na pozbycie się ciąży
jak poronić
jak pozbyć się niechcianej ciąży
wywoływanie okresu
wpadka pigułki poronne pigulki poronne tabletki poronne poronienie poronić aborcja wczesnoporonne wczesno poronne ru486 ru 486 mefipriston mefipristone mifepristone levonorgestrel ellaone ella one mizoprostol misoprostol misoprostolem usuwanie dziecka usówanie dziecka niechciana ciąża niechciana ciaza zaszlam wpadka wpadke aborcyjne antydzieciowe arthrotec cytotec gdzie kupić kupie sprzedam artrotek arthrotek pigułka po tabletka po usówanie ciąży postinor duo misrol mifepristone escapelle mifegyne plan b one-step mifeprex a second chance mtpill ru-486 mifekit oxaprost jak usunąć ciąże jak usunac ciaze aborcyjne ginekolog przywracanie okresu wywoływanie miesiączki dyskretnie przywracanie cyklu cykl aborcja farmakologiczna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po dokonaniu aborcji, mogą pojawić się problemy, które będą odczuwalne jedynie w głowie kobiety. W wielu przypadkach pojawia się na przykład napady smutku i straty, a także poczucie winy. Mogą one mieć różne nasilenie, od drobnych załamań nerwowych, złego nastroju, aż do poważnych stanów depresyjnych, w których niezbędna jest pomoc specjalisty. Niektóre kobiety po przerwaniu ciąży odczuwają zaburzenia snu oraz zaburzenia seksualne, polegające na oziębłym charakterze relacji z partnerem. Wystąpić może również obniżenie poczucia własnej wartości, a nawet autoagresja i samooskarżanie się. 

Co więcej, w niektórych przypadkach, kobiety posiadają zaburzone relacje z kolejnymi, ewentualnymi dziećmi. Rzadziej ich dotykają, częściej się denerwują, czują lęki, szybciej rezygnują z karmienia piersią.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zjawisko, jakim jest aborcja nie zawsze kończy się w momencie usunięcia płodu. W przypadku niektórych kobiet, jej skutki mogą być odczuwalne przez kolejne miesiące, a nawet lata.

Jest to kwestia bardzo indywidualna i nie da się przewidzieć, w którą stronę potoczą się losy. Dobrze jednak zdawać sobie sprawę z możliwych skutków, występujących w niektórych przypadkach po przerwaniu ciąży.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W pierwszych dniach po zabiegu kobieta może odczuwać bóle w podbrzuszu, mdłości i zawroty głowy.Mogą pojawić się wymioty i biegunka. Leżenie w łóżku wskazane jest jednak najwyżej przez jeden dzień, do momentu ustąpienia efektów znieczulenia. W zasadzie już następnego dnia można powrócić do codziennych obowiązków. Nie należy natomiast podejmować wysiłku fizycznego, zwłaszcza dźwigania i biegania, przynajmniej przez 10-14 dni.

Do powikłań należą m.in.:

krwotoki
uszkodzenie szyjki macicy
przebicie ściany macicy
uszkodzenie innych narządów wewnętrznych
zakażenie

W skrajnych przypadkach może wystąpić wstrząs, prowadzący do śmierci kobiety.

Jeżeli aborcja dotyczyła pierwszej ciąży w życiu kobiety, istnieje większe ryzyko niemożności zajścia w następną. Wzrasta też możliwość samoistnego poronienia i porodu przedwczesnego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec 12 szt 200zł
Arthrotec 12 szt plus Ru 486 300zł
Cytotec 12 szt plus Ru 486 500zł

Wysyłka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłata.

Tel. 576.091.189

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Arthrotec 12 szt 200zł
> Arthrotec 12 szt plus Ru 486 300zł
> Cytotec 12 szt plus Ru 486 500zł
> 
> Wysyłka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłata.
> 
> Tel. 576.091.189


Jakie ru?? Jaja sobie robisz?  Haha apap czy paracetamol?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jeszcze co najlepsze, to samo ogłoszenie jest w innym wątku, ale już bez "RU" ..pewnie zabrakło apapu na stacji benzynowej  :Big Grin:

----------


## Monika_Pawisz

Witam. Odsprzedam osobom bardzo potrzebującym całe opakowanie Arthrotecu . Znajduje się w nim 20 sztuk. 

Odbiór osobisty *Warszawa* .  Cena 200zł. 

Kontakt : proszę pisać na e-mail : buj.monika@o2.pl

Zdjęcie poniżej:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie arthrotec. Mialam 2 op . 1 cale 20 szt - 200 zl . z drugiego 12 szt - 160 zl . ( ja zuzylam 8 dopochw i wystarczylo ) zdjecia z data imieniem itp w kazdej chwili wysle na maila. Ola
Ola.miska25@interia.pl

----------


## Monika_Pawisz

Witam. Odsprzedam osobom bardzo potrzebującym całe opakowanie Arthrotecu . Znajduje się w nim 20 sztuk. 

Odbiór osobisty *Warszawa* .  Cena 200zł. 

Kontakt : proszę pisać na e-mail : buj.monika@o2.pl

Zdjęcie poniżej:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Oferuje oryginalny zestaw składajcy się z 1 tabletki RU-486 oraz 12 tabletek Cytotec który daje 98% skuteczności.
Tabletki zakupiłam odrazu po tym jak myślałam ze Arthrotec nie zadziałał ale po 3 dniach znów zaczęło sie...
Po wizycie w szpitalu i łyżeczkowaniu było już po wszystkim.
Tak wiec nie jest mi to juz potrzebne, może komuś się przyda.
Odbiór osobisty ale moge tez wysłać za pobraniem.
Martyna 577 214 933
Cena 350zł

----------


## Karolina :)

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie arth****c . tanio
kimkolwiek.1990@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie ( tanio ) arthrotec .Prosze o kontakt mailowy - wysle zdjęcie paczki blistrow ulotki z data godzina twoim imieniem mailem. 
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Beata.

----------


## Monika_Pawisz

Witam. Odsprzedam osobom bardzo potrzebującym całe opakowanie Arthrotecu . Znajduje się w nim 20 sztuk. 

Odbiór osobisty *Warszawa* .  Cena 200zł. 

Kontakt : proszę pisać na e-mail : buj.monika@o2.pl

Zdjęcie poniżej:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12szt. - 180zł, całe opakowanie (20szt.) - 250zł, 1szt. - 15zł. Wysyłka za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości 22,65zł. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tanio arth***ec . zapakowany qlw oryginalne blistry z ulotka . cena 160 zl .
Szybka wysylka kurierem 24godziny. Zdjecia z data godzina twoim imieniem na mailu. Ola.miska25@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie tanio arthr***c. Oryginalnie zapakowany 20 sztuk w blistrach ulotka w opakowaniu. Mialam 2paczki . Zdjęcia moge wyslac mailem z data godzina itp .

marlena.biegun30@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odstapie tanio arthr***c. Oryginalnie zapakowany 20 sztuk w blistrach ulotka w opakowaniu. Mialam 2paczki . Zdjęcia moge wyslac mailem z data godzina itp .
> 
> marlena.biegun30@interia.pl


///
Odstapie 12 szt. Tanio 
Zapraszam na maila po zdjecia.
marlena.biegun30@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie oryginalny arth****c w rozsadnej cenie. ( opakowanie ulotka - zdjecia )
Lub zestaw . 
575 823 497

----------


## Monika_Pawisz

Witam. Odsprzedam osobom bardzo potrzebującym całe opakowanie Arthrotecu . Znajduje się w nim 20 sztuk. 

Odbiór osobisty *Warszawa* .  Cena 200zł. 

Kontakt : proszę pisać na e-mail : buj.monika@o2.pl

Zdjęcie poniżej:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tanio arth***ec . zapakowany qlw oryginalne blistry z ulotka . cena 160 zl .
Szybka wysylka kurierem 24godziny. Zdjecia z data godzina twoim imieniem na mailu. Ola.miska25@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20 szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu).Lekarz przypisał mi dwa opakowania
i nie jest mi tyle potrzebne
Cena 200zl
Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty.
Pozdrawiam Sylwia... 577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam oryginalny zestaw wow,przyszedł do mnie za późno patr.konot@wp.pl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec 
Czysty misopristol matki Pfizer 
Data ważności do 2018
Wysyłam Poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

12 tabletek cytotec 450 zł 

729.264.911 proszę o SMS tabletki oddzwonię

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Napisz ! Zadzwoń!
NETporadnia 
Telefon - Chat – Email  
ZAUFANIA

dla osób, które są w nieplanowanej ciąży, rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne*
a także wiedzę z zakresu:

1. medycyny,
2. farmakologii,
3. procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4. psychologii,
5. prawa,

tel.: 586 915*915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl

w w w netporadnia pl

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie arthrotec / zestaw. W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec 150zl.sprzedam.
marlena.biegun30@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam oryginalny zestaw z Wow. Przyszedł za pozno. Odstępie za cenę nabycia. Zdjęcia wysyłka za sprawdzeniem. Kontakt olaczek25@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec 150zl.sprzedam.oryginalnie zapakowany z ulotka . moge wyslac zdjecia z data twoim mailem imieniem.
marlena.biegun30@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne do 12 tyg. oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry z polskiej apteki. Wysyłka poczta polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłatą.
Tel 576.091.189
Arthrotec Cytotec RU486 
12 szt Arthrotec 200zł
12 szt Arthrotec plus Ru 486 300zł
12 szt Cytotec plus Ru 486 500zł
12 szt Cytotec 400zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne do 12 tyg. oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry z polskiej apteki. Wysyłka poczta polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłatą.
> Tel 576.091.189
> Arthrotec Cytotec RU486 
> 12 szt Arthrotec 200zł
> 12 szt Arthrotec plus Ru 486 300zł
> 12 szt Cytotec plus Ru 486 500zł
> 12 szt Cytotec 400zł


Nie ma w pl zadnego ru !!! Oszusci !!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec 
Czysty misopristol matki Pfizer 
Data ważności do 2018
Wysyłam Poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

12 tabletek cytotec 450 zł 

729.264.911 proszę o SMS tabletki oddzwonię

----------


## Monika_Pawisz

Witam. Odsprzedam osobom bardzo potrzebującym całe opakowanie Arthrotecu . Znajduje się w nim 20 sztuk. 

Odbiór osobisty *Warszawa* .  Cena 200zł. 

Kontakt : proszę pisać na e-mail : buj.monika@o2.pl

Zdjęcie poniżej:

----------


## Anna_Tuler

Odsprzedam oryginalny zestaw z Women on Web  jest to zestaw 8+1 czyli zawiera Mifepristone(RU 486) i 
8 tabletek Misoprostol .  Jest on bezpieczny do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Więcej informacji na womenonweb.org .  Odsprzedam go dziewczynie która naprawdę tego potrzebuje. Odbiór osobisty Warszawa. Zapraszam na kontakt e-mail : ania.tuler@o2.pl Tam obgadamy szczegóły oraz dowiesz się wszystkiego. Zdjęcie poniżej



Ania[/QUOTE]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie tanio arthrotec.  
marlena.biegun30@interia.pl

----------


## AsikaiRomek

*Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny* zawierający Mifepristone (RU 486) szt1. oraz Misoprostol szt.8 pozwoli ci na rozwiązanie problemu do max 12tyg ciąży. Po wymianie e-mail wysyłam zdjęcia zestawu na tle wybranym przez Ciebie! Telefon podaje po kontakcie e-mail.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebujacej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? 
NETporadnia 
Telefon - Chat – Email  
ZAUFANIA

dla osób, które są w nieplanowanej ciąży, rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wsparcie emocjonalne*
a także wiedzę z zakresu:

1. medycyny,
2. farmakologii,
3. procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
4. psychologii,
5. prawa,

tel.: 586 915*915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl

w w w netporadnia pl

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tanio odsprzedam Arthrotec. 
marlena.biegun30@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tanio odstapie Arthrotec. 
beata.beti40@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

.Tanio odstapie Arthrotec. 
beata.beti40@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

..Tanio odstapie Arthrotec. Lub zestaw z m.
beata.beti40@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ..Tanio odstapie Arthrotec. Lub zestaw z m.
> beata.beti40@interia.pl


Zestaw z czym ??? Co, Wiktoria zmieniła się w Beatke?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zestaw z czym ??? Co, Wiktoria zmieniła się w Beatke?


Nie badz bezczelna . sprawdz sobie mojego maila oglaszam sie tu od pol roku. W nikogo sie nie zamieniam . juz sie nawet oglosic nie mozna ? 
Mam zestaw z metotreksatem . jeden. Metotreksat zapakowany w blistrze . male zolte tabletki . jeszcze cos chcesz wiedziec czy sie laskawie odczepisz i zaczniesz pilnowac swojego nosa ? To co masz z wiktoria czy jakas inna mnie proszę w to nie mieszac. Tyle osob sie oglasza a akurat do mnie sie przyczepilas.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. Całe opakowanie (20szt.) cena 250zł, 12szt. cena 180zł, 1szt. cena 15zł. Koszt wysyłki za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości to koszt 22,65zł. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam arthrotec. Całe opakowanie (20szt.) cena 250zł, 12szt. cena 180zł, 1szt. cena 15zł. Koszt wysyłki za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości to koszt 22,65zł. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl


Odsprzedam oryginalny Arthrotec z apteki firmy Pfizer. Miałam możliwość kupienia większej ilości .Wysylka 100%tel.785622605

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam w rozsadnej cenie Arthrotec. 
Wiecej info lub zdjecia  na mailu Ola.miska25@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię Arthrotek lub receptę na lek .odbiór osobisty w Krakowie .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nikt nie ma do sprzedania?  



> Kupię Arthrotek lub receptę na lek .odbiór osobisty w Krakowie .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam do odsprzedania ale możemy spotkać się w Kielcach tel.785622605

----------


## Oliwiagdz

Sprzedam tabletki poronne orginalne zamowione z women on web . Zamowilam dwa zestawy jeden zostal. Polecam skutecznosc w 1000% info na emaila oliwiagdz@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> *Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny* zawierający Mifepristone (RU 486) szt1. oraz Misoprostol szt.8 pozwoli ci na rozwiązanie problemu do max 12tyg ciąży. Po wymianie e-mail wysyłam zdjęcia zestawu na tle wybranym przez Ciebie! Telefon podaje po kontakcie e-mail.


Witam jak można sie skontaktować

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam jak można sie skontaktować


przecież masz e-mail na zdjęciu ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam jak można sie skontaktować


Nie kontaktuj sie to oszuci !! Oglaszaja sie z jednym zdjeciem od roku! !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam oryginalny z apteki arthrotec (kilka opakowań). 12szt 100zl, 20szt. (cale opakowanie) 150zl. Zdjęcia z zawartością czy twoim imieniem wyśle na maila. anna.bisek@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny nie kupujcie żadnych tabletek z tego e-mail jest to mafia ruska przejęła cały portal oglaszamy 24 pl 
Kontakt wylacznie mailowy - dr.julia@protonmail.com uwaga oszuści

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie arthrotec / zestaw. W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie nieuzyty arthrotec. Oryginalny z ulotka.tanio. Kamila.czerwiec0000@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny nie kupujcie żadnych tabletek z tego e-mail jest to mafia ruska przejęła cały portal oglaszamy 24 pl 
> Kontakt wylacznie mailowy - dr.julia@protonmail.com uwaga oszuści


Ja osobiście zostałam oszukana przez Ogłaszam 24 także  wcześniej radzę dobrze sprawdzić niż stracić kaskę (a nie mało bo 350 zł) i dostać nie wiadomo jakie tabletki.Radzę załatwić  sobie receptę a  w Polsce można. Ja jak zostałam oszukana to spróbowałam i  dostałam na 2 opakowania. Mam do odsprzedania tanio.Tel.785622605

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki Pfizer lek jest w listkach 
Wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

12 tabletek cytotec 450 zł 

Kontakt SMS tabletki 729.264.911 MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, jw posiadam oryginalny zestaw ze strony women on web ,mi jednak nie bedzie potrzebny. Po wiecej informacji zapraszam na email. Odbior osobisty lub wysylka.Tylko jeden zestaw więc kto pierwszy ten lepszy. Pozdrawiam anioleek123@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dr.julia@protonmail.com oszusci uwaga

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstąpię ORYGINALNE LEKI - jak w tytule - 

- Mifepristone 200 mg. "Mifegest". Każda tabletka zablistrowana oryginalnie, nienaruszona! Na lustrze widoczna nazwa leku, nazwa zawartej w nim substancji czynnej, numer serii, data produkcji oraz data ważności a także info dot. producenta. 
Posiadam także pudełeczka i ulotki (w pudeleczku są fabrycznie 3 tabletki).

- Misoprostol 200 mcg. "Cytotec". Tak jak Mifepristone jest to lek w oryginalnym opakowaniu, blistry po 10 tabletek, opisane - nazwa, logo producenta, daty produkcji i ważności, numery serii leku, itd.. W pudełku (z ulotką) znajduje się 5 blistrow. 

 Aby uprzedzić wszelkie złośliwości - mogę przesłać zdjęcia w DOWOLNEJ FORMIE - z dzisiejszą datą, Twoim imieniem, z kapciem,  5-cio złotówką, różowym misiem (nie wiem czy takowego posiadam ☺) lub na dowolnym tle, itd... Tak więc zanim zaczniecie mnie obrażać zweryfikujcie swoje oskarżenia bo to nie prawda, że oryginalne Mifepristone  (RU486) mają tylko womenki. 

 Preferuję odbiór osobisty! 

Kontakt przez aplikację WhatsUp: +48 573 494 634 
Lub e-mail:  mifemiso@keemail.me

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie. 
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka . pomoge , podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw tabl mifepristone i misoprostol firmy cipla. Zdjęcia moge wyslac na maila. Zestaw pewny- kupilam odbierajac osobiscie. Nie uzylam go i jednak nie uzyje...
Odsprzedam nawet taniej niz kupilam .
Zagubiona333@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Potrzebuje tabletek poronnych Cytotec lub Arthrotec.
Moje warunki:
-zdjęcie z jakimś napisem który ja podam 
-przesyłka za pobraniem z możliwością wglądu.
Przepraszam za takie warunki ale jest teraz zbyt dużo oszustów.
Jeśli ktoś spełni te warunki proszę o kontakt 
e mail: dwazera00.95@o2.pl 
tel.: 536 761 855

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga oszusci tabletek poronnych to email aborcja@pewniak.org nastepny email dr.julia@protonmail.com

BANK NUMER KONTA IBAN (przy przelewie z Polski nie trzeba podawac przedrostka PL)

PL86124055271111001071246775

SWIFT:

PKOPPLPW

Odbiorca:

ADAM DZIEDZIC 

ul. Piastowska 10c/2 Krosno

----------


## graziak

12 szt  150,00 zł
mam tylko 2 zestawy po 12 szt
tel. 790 837 531
Szczecin odbiór osobisty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, 
posiadam oryginalny zestaw ze strony women on web (Mifepristone + Misoprostol). 
Dostałam 2 zestawy bo pierwsza przesyłka zaginęła na poczcie w okresie świątecznym i wówczas wysłali mi drugą, a ostatecznie obydwie paczki do mnie dotarły. Jeden zestaw chętnie odstąpię potrzebującej dziewczynie. Można go wykorzystać do 10tyg ciąży. Jeśli jesteś zainteresowana proszę o kontakt mailowy aneczka4@op.pl. Mogę przesłać zdjęcie zestawu. Możliwa wysyłka za pobraniem, szybko i dyskretnie (rozumiem jakie to ważne).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

netporadnia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

CYTOTEC 729264911
Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki Pfizer lek jest w listkach 
Wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

12 tabletek cytotec 450 zł 

Kontakt SMS tabletki 729.264.911 MARZENAu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebujacej dziewczynie. Tabl.sprawdzone i w rozsadnej cenie B.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Nr tel podam przez maila

----------


## AsikaiRomek

Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny zawierający Mifepristone (RU 486) szt1. oraz Misoprostol szt.8 pozwoli ci na rozwiązanie problemu do max 12tyg ciąży. Dla zdecydowanych po kontakcie e-mail wysyłam zdjęcia zestawu z data, godz, przedmiotem itp!

----------


## Iwona2890

Polecam wszystkim pewnym dziewczyną które są zdecydowane na przerwanie ciąży kontakt z panem Robertem 577_840_828 Procesjonalnie mi pomógł jetem mu wdzięczna bo nie stać mnie na utrzymanie dziecka a tabletki od tego pana mi pomogły szybka wysyłka i stały kontakt telefoniczny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

waga oszuści
Uwaga oszuści tabletek poronnych używają tego meila dziewczyny nie wplacajcie im pieniędzy to oszuści 
Kontakt wylacznie mailowy - dr.julia@protonmail.com nie odpowiadam na wiadomości pisane
Ogłaszają sie na oglaszamy 24 pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam ORYGINALNE LEKI Mifepristone 200 mg. o nazwie handlowej 
"Mifegest" oraz Misoprostol 200 mcg. "Cytotec" a także oba powyższe leki
w formie "Clear Kit Combipack" (1×Mifepristone 200mg + 4× Misoprostol 200mcg).

 Nie są to jakieś śmieszne plastikowe buteleczki z etykietą ściagniętą z netu, wydrukowaną i naklejoną samodzielnie jak to mają w zwyczaju robić niektórzy handlarze.. 

 Wszystkie leki zapakowane są w blistry - nienaruszone, fabrycznie zgrzane, każdy blister opisany - nazwa leku, nazwa i zawartość substancji czynnej, producent, data produkcji oraz data ważności,  numer serii odpowiedni dla danej partii leku!
Posiadam również pudełka i ulotki, na których dla porównania można znaleźć te same numery serii i daty ważności co na blistrach.

 Nie wierzcie w brednie, że MIFEPRISTONE  (potocznie RU-486) pochodzi z jakiś "opakowań zbiorczych" i dlatego ktoś chce Wam go sprzedać luzem lub w jakimś żałosnym kawaleczku obcietego blisterka, na którym nie widać nawet co zawiera! 
Jak każdy "cywilizowany" lek ma wyglądać NORMALNIE! Masz widzieć co planujesz zazyc, mieć możliwość sprawdzenia daty ważności, etc.. 
Mifepristone jest pakowane POJEDYNCZO - każda jedna tabletka jest w osobnym, OPISANYM listku. 
Tzw.zestawy Mifepristone & Misoprostol KIT w formie Combipack'u zawierają jeden blister, w którym mieszczą się cztery tabletki Misoprostol i jedna tabletka Mifepristone oraz ulotkę. Całość zamknięta jest w pudełku. 

 Jestem uczciwą osobą. Każdy z posiadanych przeze mnie leków został zakupiony z legalnego źródła. Posiadam stosowne deklaracje celne potwierdzające, że ich posiadanie jest na terenie całej U.E. w pełni legalne!

 Zapraszam do odbioru osobistego! 

Preferuję kontakt telefoniczny.

Wszelkich niezbędnych informacji udzielę
pod numerem: 780-099-929.

P.S. Dla złośliwych - 
Jestem w ciągłym posiadaniu wszystkich w/w leków
i mogę uwiarygodnić ten fakt w dowolny sposób.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zdj z data godz na mailu .
Oryginalny arthrotec ulotka.
Zagubiona333@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

chciała bym odsprzedać jedno op. tabletek . Fałszyfy alarm miałam 
paulina1232@amorki.pl prosze pisać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00
Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomoge potrzebujacej dziewczynie. Tabl.sprawdzone i w rozsadnej cenie B.
> beata.beti40@interia.pl
> Nr tel podam przez maila



Z czystym sumieniem moge polecic owa pania. Przeczytalam ogloszenie i poniewaz mialam do tej pani tylko 100 km pojechalam i odebralam osobiscie. Przemila osoba. Pozniej mialysmy kontakt telefoniczny i we wszystkim mi pomogla. Pani godna polecenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec orginalny mogę wysłać zdiecie maila lub MMS wysyłka za pobraniem lub odbiór osobisty okolice Katowic lizak18@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebujacej dziewczynie. Leki sprawdzone i oryginalne.
beata.beti40@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec firmy Pfizer.Wyśle na100%lub możemy się spotkać. Zdecydowane osoby proszę o kontakt emeil:   monik_monik70@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam zestaw dajacy gwarancje do 12 tyg.
Moge wyslac zdj z data godz twoim mailem itp .
Wiecej informacji na mailu: 
Zagubiona333@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20 szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu).Lekarz przypisał mi dwa opakowania
i nie jest mi tyle potrzebne
Cena 200zl
Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty.
Pozdrawiam Sylwia... 577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam oryginalnie zapakowany arthrotec . A. 781 278 014

----------


## Anna_Tuler

Odsprzedam oryginalny zestaw z Women on Web  jest to zestaw 8+1 czyli zawiera Mifepristone(RU 486) i 
8 tabletek Misoprostol .  Jest on bezpieczny do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Więcej informacji na womenonweb.org .  Odsprzedam go dziewczynie która naprawdę tego potrzebuje. Odbiór osobisty Warszawa. Zapraszam na kontakt e-mail : ania.tuler@o2.pl Tam obgadamy szczegóły oraz dowiesz się wszystkiego. Zdjęcie poniżej :Smile: 



Ania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne CYTOTEC marki Pfizer wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 
12 tabletek 450 zł
Marzena 579.277.993
Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowana proszę o SMS CYTOTEC oddzwonię do 10 min

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki z women on web. Poronilam z tych nerwow na czekanie. Jesli ktos potrzebuje odsprzedam moj e-mail d.maj089@vp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny !!! Zamawiajcie ze strony Women on Web, naprawdę to wiarygodne źródło. Do mnie przesyłka szła 7 dni łącznie z weekendem. Miałam numer przesyłki i mogłam ją cały czas monitorować. Z Women on Web miałam cały czas kontakt. Odpowiadali na wszystkie moje pytania. Dostałam dokładną instrukcję co mam zrobić krok po kroku. Kosztowało mnie to 75 euro.Kontakt w języku Polskim. Zanim zamówiłam od nich , pokusiłam się na zakup "misoprostolu" od poleconego człowieka. Piszę w cudzy słowiu bo tabletki nie były w blistrze tylko luzem,było ich 8 a powinno być 12 i kosztowały mnie 500 zł i nic nie dały. Dlatego postanowiłam napisać tutaj. Naprawdę nie mam w tym żadnego interesu żebyście kupowały od organizacji Women on Web. Ale skorzystajcie z mojego doświadczenia i oszczędźcie sobie rozczarowań. Ja mam to już za sobą, dzisiaj w nocy wszystko się odbyło zgodnie z planem. 
Trzymam za Was kciuki, mamy prawo decydować o swoim ciele,życiu i przyszłości. Trzymajcie się !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kompletnie nie rozumiem ludzi którzy chcą się dorobić na na tak trudnej"decyzji" kobiet. sprzedaż tabletek typu np. cytotec które w aptece kosztują 50 zł sprzedawać za 450 zł to skrajne draństwo. Wstydźcie się wszyscy którzy tak robicie.Hieny ludzkich nieszczęść.Takie postępowanie nie ma nic wspólnego z pomocą to zwykłe skurwysyństwo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zgodnie z nowymi przepisami,handel środkami wczesnoporonnymi bez zalecenia lekarza jest zabroniony. Szykujcie się na kontrolę policji i odpowiednie kary.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Akurat tu nie masz racji, bo wszystkie te medykamenty są na schorzenia stawów itp itd, nie są tabletkami poronnymi. Straszenie Policją to żart. Poza tym nie ma nowych przepisów na ten temat. Przestań straszyć i tak już wystarczająco wystraszone kobiety. Po co to robisz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Akurat tu nie masz racji, bo wszystkie te medykamenty są na schorzenia stawów itp itd, nie są tabletkami poronnymi. Straszenie Policją to żart. Poza tym nie ma nowych przepisów na ten temat. Przestań straszyć i tak już wystarczająco wystraszone kobiety. Po co to robisz?


Kobiety nie muszą się bać, bo za wykonanie aborcji na sobie nic im nie grozi. Nieważne czy to zrobią domestosem, wieszakiem czy Arthrotekiem. Karani są wyłącznie handlarze, bo sąd nie będzie słuchał wyjaśnień, że ktoś chciał "sprzedać tabletki na stawy" . Pomoc w aborcji to pomoc i tyle, poczytajcie kodeks karny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To z tego co ja tu czytam to aborcja jest dozwolona nawet farmakologiczna i nie karalna a sprzedaz lekow np na zapalenie stawow jest karalne????Puknij sie w leb !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I ty madralo podejrzewam ze nie udalo ci sie zalatwic dla siebie w przystepnej cenie leku wiec zaczynasz sie tu wymadrzac! Znawczyni sie znalazla!! To po jakiego h... wchodzisz na to forum????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kobiety za usilowanie aborcji nie musza sie bac ??? Ludzie kto to pisze ? To chyba jakas nawiedzona???Jak za usilowanie aborcji nie musi sie bac???Jak czytam te brednie to mi sie plakac chce ze take istoty chodza po ziemi :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja kolezanka nie wiedzac ze jest w ciazy poronila gdyz pracowala przy srodkach chemicznych i juz bylo podejzenie ze mogla zrobic to celowo.Jak by trafila na sluzbiste lekarza to jeszcze by problemy miala wiec ta osoba co pisze ze aborcja nawet wieszakiem jest dozwolona to jest poprostu PUSTAK.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po smierci mojej mamy odsprzedalam lek ktory kosztowal krocie i wiedzialam ze jest u nas nie dostepny.mam pytanie tez jestem przestepca bo podatku nie odprowadzilam bo pomoglam komus kto szukal tego leku?nie srtaszcie sie policja tylko sobie pomagajcie kogo stac niech kupuje kogo nie stac niech rodzi jest jeszcze okno zycia.pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zgodnie z art. 124 ustawy Prawo farmaceutyczne kto wprowadza do obrotu lub przechowuje w celu wprowadzenia do obrotu produkt leczniczy, nie posiadając pozwolenia na dopuszczenie do obrotu, podlega grzywnie, karze ograniczenia wolności albo pozbawienia wolności do lat 2. 
Na wstępie podkreślić należy, że odsprzedawanie leków jest niedozwolone, czyli nielegalna. Dotyczy to tak sprzedaży tradycyjnej, jak i sprzedaży na odległość np. przez Internet. Czyli jeśli np. pan Kowalski wykupi na receptę jakiś lek, a następnie z jakiegoś powodu przestanie go potrzebować, to nawet jeśli apteka lek przyjmie, już nie może tego leku nikomu ponownie sprzedać. Oczywiście te obostrzenia wynikają ze względów bezpieczeństwa pacjentów. Ze względu na ich dobro przepisy nakazują, aby podawanie leków czy ich zamianę konsultować zawsze z lekarzem.

Owszem, jeżeli pacjent dysponuje oryginalną receptą i okaże ją dostawcy, to taką sprzedaż – jeśli nawet odbywa się przez Internet – można uznać za legalną. Każda inna forma sprzedaży leków na receptę online jest nielegalna.

Obrót hurtowy produktami leczniczymi mogą prowadzić wyłącznie hurtownie farmaceutyczne, składy celne i konsygnacyjne produktów leczniczych. Do składów celnych i konsygnacyjnych produktów leczniczych stosuje się odpowiednio przepisy dotyczące hurtowni farmaceutycznej.


Treść przytoczonych przepisów uzasadnia zainteresowanie sprawą zarówno organów celnych, jak i Policji.

Opisany w art. 124 Prawa farmaceutycznego czyn jest występkiem, regulowanym przez przepisy ogólne prawa karnego.


Zgodnie z art. 8 Kodeksu karnego (dalej: K.k.) zbrodnię można popełnić tylko umyślnie; występek można popełnić także nieumyślnie, jeżeli ustawa tak stanowi. Fakt, że nie wiedziała Pani, że sprzedawanie leków na receptę jest niedozwolone, nie zwolni więc Pani od odpowiedzialności za występek.



Mimo że dokonała Pani kilku sprzedaży leków, a nawet jeżeli nie doszło do sprzedaży – to usiłowała Pani to zrobić, będzie to uznane za jeden czyn zabroniony, gdyż stało się w krótkich odstępach czasu.

----------


## Anna_Tuler

Odsprzedam oryginalny zestaw z Women on Web  jest to zestaw 8+1 czyli zawiera Mifepristone(RU 486) i 
8 tabletek Misoprostol .  Jest on bezpieczny do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Więcej informacji na womenonweb.org .  Odsprzedam go dziewczynie która naprawdę tego potrzebuje. Odbiór osobisty Warszawa. Zapraszam na kontakt e-mail : ania.tuler@o2.pl Tam obgadamy szczegóły oraz dowiesz się wszystkiego. Zdjęcie poniżej :Smile: 



Ania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstąpię zestaw potrzebującej dziewczynie . w rozsadnej cenie . wysylka 24h lub odbior osobisty.
781278014 .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstąpię zestaw potrzebującej dziewczynie . w rozsadnej cenie . wysylka 24h lub odbior osobisty.
781278014 .
Anna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec Forte 1 opakowanie 20 szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu),prześle zdjęcie na życzenie.Lekarz przypisał mi dwa opakowania i nie jest mi tyle potrzebne.Cena 200zl
Mogę wyslac za pobraniem.Możliwy również odbior osobisty.Pozdrawiam Sylwia... 577 214 933

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam nieuzyte tabletki .
kornelia.korzen90@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, całe opakowanie (20szt.) 250zł. Koszt wysyłki za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości 22,65zł. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalny zestaw z whw, gdyż problem rozwiązał się sam. Cena 400 zł. Piszcie olamic80@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne CYTOTEC 

marki Pfizer wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

12 tabletek  cytotec  450 zł

Marzena 579.277.993

Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowana proszę o SMS CYTOTEC oddzwonię do 10 min

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne CYTOTEC 

marki Pfizer wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

12 tabletek cytotec 450 zł

Marzena 579.277.993

Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowana proszę o SMS CYTOTEC oddzwonię do 10 min

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne CYTOTEC 

marki Pfizer wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

12 tabletek cytotec 450 zł

Marzena 579.277.993

Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowana proszę o SMS CYTOTEC oddzwonię do 10 min

----------


## HardisonBrooks18

chi tiết hõn bác õi thank share..! inbox mình nha

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej kobietki. Pisalam kilka stron temu swoją historie. 42 lata 2dzieci i 3cie nagle. Wpadlam q panike i bezmyślnie chcialam kupic tabletki " juz" . Najpierw dalam sie nabrac niejakiej doktor agacie ze strony girlinneed . babka gadala jak robot jak nakrecona wydala mi sie kompetentna ... 380 zl wyrzuconych w bloto . Ostrzegam. girlinneed to oszusci !
Później znalazlam na oglaszamy24 nr do pani. Sylwii (nr. 577 214 933) ktora chciala mi sprzedać paczke arthroteku za 300 zl ale jak poprosilam o zdjecia to cisza ale bylam tak zdesperowana ze wzielam paczke za pobraniem... Kupilam paczke apapu za 300 l !. ! Uwaga bo to oszustka przedstawia sie jako sylwia lub martyna !Wzielam sie q garsc 2 noce siedziałam na forach czytałam porównywałam i dzwonilam zeby byc w koncu pewna na sprzedawcy i zdacydowalam sie na ta pania ( goraco polecam :507 652 075) bardzo mila osoba pomocna i godna zaufania. Bez problemu wysłała zdjecia . z przesyłka tez problemu nie bylo . wiec polecam szczerze. I ostrzegam przed oszustami . trzeba jednak do tematu podejac na spokojnie. Powodzenia dla was i obysmy juz na takie fora nie musialy zagladac. K.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## AsikaiRomek

Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny zawierający *Mifepristone (ru 486) szt1. Oraz Mizoprostol szt.8* kontakt iwonamatti@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne CYTOTEC marki Pfizer

 wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

12 tabletek 450 zł

Marzena 729.264.911

Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowana proszę o SMS CYTOTEC oddzwonię do 10 min

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec. 12szt 180zł lub całe opakowanie (20szt.) 250zł. Koszt wysyłki za pobraniem ze spr. zawartości 22,65zł. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20 szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu i paragon),prześle zdjęcie na życzenie.Lekarz przypisał mi dwa opakowania
i nie jest mi tyle potrzebne.
Cena 200zl
Mogę wyslac za pobraniem.Możliwy również odbior osobisty.
Pozdrawiam Sylwia... 577 214 933

----------


## Marzena1984

Posiadam tabletki poronne 8+1 Mifepriston i Misoprostol   (WoW)

odbiór osobisty Warszawa 

Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowana proszę o kontakt:marzena19861@tlen.pl

Zdjęcie przesyłam e-mailem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Marzena1984

Odsprzedam 8+1 Mifepriston i Misoprostol (WoW) - Warszawa

odbiór osobisty Warszawa 

Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowana proszę o kontakt:marzena19861@tlen.pl

(kliknij w zdjęcie aby powiększyć)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam! Okazuje sie ze wow tylko liczy na pieniadze a gowno ich obchodzi pomoc ! Napisalam wiadomosc w 10 tyg i 1 dniu . wyslalam zdj usg i wplacilam darowizna 70 euro a one mi odpisalo ze jestem w za wysokim tygodniu i mi tabletek nie wysla ! Pisalam chyba z 10 wiadomosci ze zanim dojda( mieszkam w bezpiecznym woj) to bedzie 12 tydz - czyli tydzień dozwolony. Prosilam o pomoc. ... Odmowily . Poprosiłam o zwrot pieniedzy i cisza. Dopiero jak Napisalam kilka kolejnych wiadomości odpisaly ze to jest darowizna i niestety pieniędzy zwrocic nie moga i kontakt sie urwal!!! A ja zostalam bez pieniedzy i bez tabletek teraz juz w 12tym tygodniu !!! Wow to jedno wielkie cholerne oszustwo !!! 
Tabletki kupilam od dziewczyny na forum ( nie bede nikomu robic reklamy) . uwazajcie bo wszyscy tak chwala wow a mnie oskubali z kasy i musialam sie zapozyczyc zeby kupic tabletki . nikomu ich nie polece nigdy !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00




Jeśli

----------


## AsikaiRomek

Pamiętaj o tym że RU zawsze jest na jednym blistrze wraz z Mizoprostolem!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pamiętaj o tym że RU zawsze jest na jednym blistrze wraz z Mizoprostolem!


Co ty za bzdury próbujesz tu wciskać ludziom!!?? 
Przecież to jest wierutne kłamstwo i jako handlarz na 100% 
masz tego świadomość tylko robisz to celowo żeby szybciej 
znaleźć klientów na swój wyciągnięty od WOW zestaw!!! 
RU od wielu znanych producentów (np. firmę Cipla!) jest 
pakowane samo, w pojedyncze listki! 
Zresztą przez ładnych kilka lat Womenki takie właśnie RU 
przysyłaly dziewczynom!!! Dodawaly do tego 6 tabletek 
Misoprostolu! Dopiero od jakiegoś czasu przesyłają leki w 
formie Combipacku plus 4 sztuki Miso w osobnym listku! 
Kazdy może w 2 minuty potwierdzić sobie, ze ściemniacz 
bo zdjęcia opakowań samego Mifepristone sprzedawanych 
bez żadnego Misoprostolu sa w necie poszechnie dostępne 
wiec proszę cię nie ośmieszaj sie więcej swoimi dobrymi 
radami!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie oryginalne ulotka blistry opakowanie.
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem. Wysylka 24godz.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać?
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00

Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.

Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak w tytule odstąpię oryginalne tabletki Mifepristone 200 mg. i Misoprostol 200 mcg. 
Sa to kompletne opakowania - blistry, w które opakowania leki oczywiście nienaruszone, opisane, w pudelkach , wewnątrz ulotki w języku angielskim. 
Osobom zainteresowanym prześlę zdjęcia w dowolnej formie. Leki najchętniej przekaże osobiście. 
Kontakt e-mail: mifepristonemisoprostol@yahoo.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zgodnie z art. 124 ustawy Prawo farmaceutyczne kto wprowadza do obrotu lub przechowuje w celu wprowadzenia do obrotu produkt leczniczy, nie posiadając pozwolenia na dopuszczenie do obrotu, podlega grzywnie, karze ograniczenia wolności albo pozbawienia wolności do lat 2. 
Na wstępie podkreślić należy, że odsprzedawanie leków jest niedozwolone, czyli nielegalna. Dotyczy to tak sprzedaży tradycyjnej, jak i sprzedaży na odległość np. przez Internet. Czyli jeśli np. pan Kowalski wykupi na receptę jakiś lek, a następnie z jakiegoś powodu przestanie go potrzebować, to nawet jeśli apteka lek przyjmie, już nie może tego leku nikomu ponownie sprzedać. Oczywiście te obostrzenia wynikają ze względów bezpieczeństwa pacjentów. Ze względu na ich dobro przepisy nakazują, aby podawanie leków czy ich zamianę konsultować zawsze z lekarzem.

Owszem, jeżeli pacjent dysponuje oryginalną receptą i okaże ją dostawcy, to taką sprzedaż – jeśli nawet odbywa się przez Internet – można uznać za legalną. Każda inna forma sprzedaży leków na receptę online jest nielegalna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przyjechał dziś ale już nie jest mi potrzebny. 
Udzielę odpowiedzi na każde pytanie. Posiadam dowody wpłaty, historię śledzenia przesyłki itp. Odbiór osobisty.

nie_kus_86@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec oraz Cytotec sprzedam
Sprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne do 12 tyg. oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry z polskiej apteki. Wysyłka poczta polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłatą.

Tel 576.091.189

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł
12 szt Arthrotec plus Ru 486 300zł
12 szt Cytotec plus Ru 486 500zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Arthrotec oraz Cytotec sprzedam
> Sprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne do 12 tyg. oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry z polskiej apteki. Wysyłka poczta polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłatą.
> 
> Tel 576.091.189
> 
> 12 szt Arthrotec 200zł
> 12 szt Arthrotec plus Ru 486 300zł
> 12 szt Cytotec plus Ru 486 500zł


 Poproszę panią o zdjęcia leków a w szczególności tabletek RU 486.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie oryginalne ulotka blistry opakowanie.
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem. Wysylka 24godz.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odstapie tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie oryginalne ulotka blistry opakowanie.
> Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem. Wysylka 24godz.
> 575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
> Wiktoria


Co to za tabletki i ta rozsądna cena?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Przyjechał dziś ale już nie jest mi potrzebny. 
> Udzielę odpowiedzi na każde pytanie. Posiadam dowody wpłaty, historię śledzenia przesyłki itp. Odbiór osobisty.
> 
> nie_kus_86@wp.pl


aktualne? w jakim miejscu odbiór?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co to za tabletki i ta rozsądna cena?


Podalam nr i maila. Prosze o kontakt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Atrhrotec. 12szt - 180zł, 20szt. (całe opakowanie) 250zł. Wysyłka za pobraniem ze spr. zawartości. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Marzena1984

Odsprzedam 8+1 Mifepriston i Misoprostol (WoW) - Warszawa

odbiór osobisty Warszawa 

Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowana proszę o kontakt:marzena19861@tlen.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam oryginalne polskie tab'letki . Oryginalnie zapakowane. W rozsadnej cenie.mailem moge wyslac zdjecia z kartka z data godz i wybranym przedmiotem . po kontakcie mailowym mozliwy tel lub osob. 
marta.kowalczyk44@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odsprzedam oryginalne polskie tab'letki . Oryginalnie zapakowane. W rozsadnej cenie.mailem moge wyslac zdjecia z kartka z data godz i wybranym przedmiotem . po kontakcie mailowym mozliwy tel lub osob. 
> marta.kowalczyk44@interia.pl


ooo Wiktoria zmienia się w martę.kowalczyk  :Smile:  jak miło  :Smile:  ( kilka postów wyżej , post prawie identyczny, tylko inny adres mailowy)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie oryginalne ulotka blistry opakowanie.
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem. Wysylka 24godz.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

Ps. Jestem na forum od roku. Nie zmieniam ani maila ani numeru . nie musze sie za nikogo podszywac ( nawet jesli ktos napisal podobne ogłoszenie do mojego ) wiec najpierw prosze sprawdzic a dopiero rzucac falszywe oskarzenia. Nie musze sie zmieniac ani w marte ani magde ani zadna inna . podpisuje swoim imieniem moje posty od roku - wiktoria.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli nie będziesz miała możliwości odbioru przesyłki poleconej w innym województwie, lekarstwa w ostateczności mogą zostać nadane na twój adres domowy nierejestrowaną pocztą priorytetową. Przesyłka taka nie powinna być kontrolowana przez urzędy celne, ale niemożliwe jest śledzenie jej w internecie, co wiąże się z oczekiwaniem w większej niepewności, a czas dostarczenia przekracza często 2 tygodnie. Informujemy także, że ze względów logistycznych tabletki mogą być zapakowane luzem w woreczkach, a nie w blistrach, choć gwarantujemy, że są to leki oryginalne, rekomendowane przez Światową Organizację Zdrowia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jakie tabletki Pani sprzedaje? Ktoś może polecić Panią Wiktorię?Pytam, bo w kilku miejsciach natrafiłam na Pani reklamę, a chcę być pewna,że nie dostanie wit c.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jakie tabletki Pani sprzedaje? Ktoś może polecić Panią Wiktorię?Pytam, bo w kilku miejsciach natrafiłam na Pani reklamę, a chcę być pewna,że nie dostanie wit c.


Ja bralam i jestem zadowolona . kobitka podala numer i mejla to sie do niej odezwij . mozesz poprosic o zdj . ja tez prosilam i wyslala mi zdj z data godz i pilotem od tv - bo takie chcialam . polecam .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zestaw oryginalny Mifepristone i Misoprostol 1+8. Leki w listkach i pudełku. Odbiór w Warszawie. 
jagodowa.jagoda85@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

otec 579.277.993
Tabletki poronne cytotec czysty Misoprostol marki pfizer

12 tabletek 450 zł 

Wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 
579.277.993
Kontakt 7SMS cytotec oddzwonie max 10minut

----------


## Marzena1984

Odsprzedam 8+1 Mifepriston i Misoprostol (WoW) - Warszawa

odbiór osobisty Warszawa 

Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowana proszę o kontakt:marzena19861@tlen.pl

----------


## AsikaiRomek

*Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny* zawierający Mifepristone (ru 486) szt1. Oraz Mizoprostol szt.8 kontakt iwonamatti@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie sprawdzone i skuteczne tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 '823* 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, całe opakowanie czyli 20szt. 250zł. Wysyłka kurierem z możliwością spr. zawartości koszt 19,56zł. Info dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poronne CYTOTEC do 12 tyg. oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry z polskiej apteki. Wysyłka poczta polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłatą.


12 szt Cytotec 450 zł

PROSZE O KONTAKT SMS CYTOTEC

729.279.449 MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie sprawdzone i skuteczne tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 .'823* .497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Marzena1984

Odsprzedam 8+1 Mifepriston i Misoprostol (WoW) - Warszawa

odbiór osobisty Warszawa 

Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowana proszę o kontakt:marzena19861@tlen.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Ta'bl,etki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## AsikaiRomek

Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny zawierający Mifepristone (ru 486) szt1. Oraz Mizoprostol szt.8 kontakt iwonamatti@gmail.com *odb. osob lub wysyłka dowiedz się więcej*.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie sprawdzone i skuteczne tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 '823* 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Jaan

Pewność 100% .
Sprzedam Atrhrotec. 20szt. (całe opakowanie ) 200zł . Tabletki poronne .
Wysyłka lub odbiór osobisty . śląsk-małopolska . Info: jaankowaalski2017@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pewność 100% .
> Sprzedam Atrhrotec. 20szt. (całe opakowanie ) 200zł . Tabletki poronne .
> Wysyłka lub odbiór osobisty . śląsk-małopolska . Info: jaankowaalski2017@wp.pl


Arthrotec to 60% pewnosci nie opowiadaj bzdur.a jak sie nie uda to kaleki płód.  Wezmiesz za to odpowiedzialnośc?:///

----------


## jamajka12345

odstąpię arthrotec

arthrotec.arthrotec@wp.pl

możliwy odbiór osobisty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Arthrotec to 60% pewnosci nie opowiadaj bzdur.a jak sie nie uda to kaleki płód.  Wezmiesz za to odpowiedzialnośc?:///


Nareszcie jakąś sensowną wypowiedź!!! 
Jak napisałam, ze przy Arthrotecu 40 na 100 kobiet zostaje z ciążą to mało mnie na tym forum nie zjadły :P

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie sprawdzone i skuteczne tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 '823* 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu i paragon).Mi juz nie potrzebne.
Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty - Ryki i okolice,woj lubelskie
Pozdrawiam Sylwia 577 214 933
Cena 200zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, całe opakowanie czyli 20szt. 250zł. Wysyłka kurierem za pobraniem i spr. zawartości 19,56zł, Pocztą polską 22,65zł. Info: dominika.k.74o2.pl

----------


## vuvanxuongcntt

Hay lam...!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
 Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia
dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji
Jeśli…
- obawiasz się, że jesteś w ciąży,
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- rozważasz aborcję,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

 skontaktuj się z nami.

 Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

n e t p o r a d n i a. p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie sprawdzone i skuteczne tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 '823* 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny po tym jak za pozno przeczytalam opinie o pani sylwii/martynie ktora mnie oszukala przed ktora ostrzegam !( wyslala mi za 200 zl biale tabl.luzem ;//) znalazlam ogloszenie tej pani - '' a. 781, 278.014 ) . i moge polecic. Nie chce robic nikomu reklamy ale chyba warto polecac sobie osoby godne zaufania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam do odsprzedania zestaw od wow. Zakupiony w miesiącu kwietniu tego roku. Zapraszam kontakt e-mail. carina96@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
 Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia
dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji
Jeśli…
- obawiasz się, że jesteś w ciąży,
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- rozważasz aborcję,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

 skontaktuj się z nami.

 Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: kontakt@netporadnia.pl
chat: netporadnia.pl
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję.

----------


## AsikaiRomek

Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny zawierający Mifepristone (ru 486) szt1. Oraz Mizoprostol szt.8 kontakt iwonamatti@gmail.com odb. osob lub wysyłka dowiedz się więcej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie . rozsadna cena 
Wiktoria. 57'5 8'23' 4'97

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, całe opakowanie czyli 20szt. 250zł. Wysyłka kurierem za pobraniem i spr. zawartości 19,56zł, Pocztą polską 22,65zł. Info: dominika.k.74o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oferuje skuteczne w praktyce: doustnie

Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer doustnie dający 98% skuteczności.  cena 12 tabletek 450zl. wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz jezeli wszystko sie zgadza dopiero placisz u mnie masz pewnosc ze nie zostaniesz oszukana 
W CELU ZAMOWIENIA PROSZE O SMS TABLETKI LUB CYTOTEC ODRAZU ODDZWONIE LUB ODPISZE JAK KTO WOLI 

729.279.449

 MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Oferuje skuteczne w praktyce: doustnie
> 
> Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer doustnie dający 98% skuteczności.  cena 12 tabletek 450zl. wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz jezeli wszystko sie zgadza dopiero placisz u mnie masz pewnosc ze nie zostaniesz oszukana 
> W CELU ZAMOWIENIA PROSZE O SMS TABLETKI LUB CYTOTEC ODRAZU ODDZWONIE LUB ODPISZE JAK KTO WOLI 
> 
> 729.279.449
> 
>  MARZENA


Cytotec to ta sama substancja czynna co w Arthrotecu, czyli misoprostol w dawce 200 mcg. I jego skuteczność to max 70%. To nie zestaw z mifepristone, tylko on ma tak wysoka skuteczność. Pani Marzena próbuje Was nabrać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie .
Sprawdzone
Bezpieczne
Skuteczne
. rozsadna cena 
Wiktoria. 57'5 8'23' 4'97

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw tabletek z womenhelp.org 1+8. Cena do dogadania. Kontakt i wiecej info przez email cadavare@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam zestaw tabletek z womenhelp.org 1+8. Cena do dogadania. Kontakt i wiecej info przez email cadavare@o2.pl


Warto też inaczej spojrzeć na ten temat.
Może zapoznasz się z tą stroną:


Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
 Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia
dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji
Jeśli…
- obawiasz się, że jesteś w ciąży,
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- rozważasz aborcję,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

 skontaktuj się z nami.

 Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie sprawdzone i skuteczne tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 '823* 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie osobie zdecydowanej. Cadavare@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Urodzenie dziecka daje radosc a zabicie dziecka=wyzuty sumienia do końca życia. Prosze zastanów się jeszcze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czytałam fora kobiet które dokonały aborcji.Czytałam i plakalam -tyle bólu te kobiety przeżywają każdego dnia od nowa. Piekło na ziemi. Moj mąż namawiał mnie do aborcji. Wyobrazilam sobie wersje przyszłości już po i wtedy dotarło do mnie jaki naprawdę jest moj mąż i że ja już nie chce, boje się z nim być. Obudził się we mnie instynkt ochrony maleństwa. Zostawiłam go. W czasie ciąży było mi ciężko samej, ale od momentu pojawienia się maleństwa czuje ciągle tylko radosc, milosc i szczęście. Nie jestem już sama. Nikt nigdy tak mnie nie kochał jak moje dziecko. Zobaczycie maslane oczka, przytulaski i czule :mama,mama.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poszkuje zestawu wow. Warszawa. W rozsadnej cenie. Info na adres heyah72@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam art. lub zestaw kontakt : magda.madzia40@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec marki Pfizer 
12 Tabletki cena 450 zl 
Wysylam poczta polska z opcja sprawdzenia zawartosci marzena 
72.92.79.449

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam oryginalne Arth. 20 szt ( opakowanie ) khatarina_woj@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 15zł/szt. Możliwość zakupu całego opakowania lub 12szt. Wysyłka pocztą polską lub kurierem. Koszt wysyłki kurierem 19,56zł, pocztą 22,65zł za za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tabletki. arth lub zestaw. kontakt telefoniczny 603113465 
Lena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie sprawdzone i skuteczne tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 '823* 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## AsikaiRomek

Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny zawierający Mifepristone (ru 486) szt1. Oraz Mizoprostol szt.8 kontakt iwonamatti@gmail.com odb. osob lub wysyłka dowiedz się więcej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, 20szt (całe opakowanie) 250zł. Wysyłka kurierem za pobraniem oraz spr. zawartości 19zł, Pocztą Polską 22,65zł. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tabletki arht. 
Lena 603113465 kontakt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie sprawdzone i skuteczne tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem . NOWY NR TEL PODAJE NA MAILU./ Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw z woman on Web , oryginalny. Nie zdecydowałam sie na użycie , możliwość odbioru osobistego w Krakowie. katarzynka13@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw z woman on Web , oryginalny. Nie zdecydowałam sie na użycie , możliwość odbioru osobistego w Krakowie. katarzynka13@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki z WOW. Poronilam samoistne.
Do lekow moge dolaczyc wystawiony druk od lekarza. 
Carmen_m@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Do sprzedania nierozpakowany zestaw:
Mifepristone - 1 tabletka.
Misoprostol - 8 tabletek
Data ważności zestawu po bodajże przełom 2018/2019 roku.
Cena to 400 zl. Zainteresowane dziewczyny proszę o kontakt: ladybirds@buziaczek.pl. Mogę wysłać za pobraniem dla pewności. Możliwość odebrania osobistego na terenie Śląska.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam arth. pewnie, tanio
kontakt e-mail : wioletta080@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam . skuteczne - w rozsadnej cenie.
marta.kowalczyk44@interia.pl
Moge wyslac zdjecia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam cały oryginalny zestaw tabletek poronnych zamówiony w Women on web jednak nie zdecydowałam się go użyć. W zestawie 8 tabletek i dodatkowo jedna tabletka  sprzedaje bo chcę żeby pieniążki mi się zwróciły. Mój e-mail : wika.wika1909@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

8+1 Mifepriston i Mizoprostol Tabletki na wywołanie poronienia do 12 tyg wika.wika1909@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Możliwy także kontakt telefoniczny, proszę napisać smsa jeśli jesteś zainteresowana 796422851 lub e-mail wika.wika1909@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tabletki arth. w rozsądnej cenie. szybka wysyłka 
kontakt mailowy wioletta080@o2.pl
numer tel mogę podać na mailu Wiola

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam 781278014 anna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Mam do sprzedania zestaw z Women on Wen . Niestety przyszedł zbyt późno. Koszt to pokrycie kosztów 400 zł. Możliwy odbiór osobisty lub paczka za pobraniem. Informacje mbp.pawel@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .60*16*54*45*6. B

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
> beata.beti40@interia.pl
> Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .60*16*54*45*6. B


Możesz pomóc w inny sposób - chroniąc życie.

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...

Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915*915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam do sprzedania lek Arthrotec całe opakowanie nie otwarte, jeżeli obawiasz się oszustwa istnienie możliwość spotkania się i zakupienie leku osobiście przez wskazana ciebie apteke na terenie wrocałwia. Jeżeli obawiasz się brać na własną rękę tych tabletek istnieje możliwość konsultacji z ginekologiem, który dobierze odpowiednie tabletki i dawke, na podstawie uzyskanego wyniku z badania usg. Wszystko odbywa się w szpitalu i jest legalne. 

Przyjęcię samego Arthrotecu daje 80% szansy na poronienie

Połączenie Arthrotecu z Ru486 zwiększa skuteczność do 96%-98%

Gwarantujemy pełne wyjaśnie dotyczące sposobów zażywania lekó, przebiegu oraz powikłań ( które są naprawdę niewielkie) lek jest bezpieczny, zalecany przez WHO ( World Health Organisation - Światową organizacje zdrowia )

Cena samego arthrotecu wynosi - 250 zł 
Cena pełnego zabiegu z wizytą u ginekologa, transport i opieka - ok 1500 zł z możliwością uzgodnienia odpowiedniej ceny.
Na życzenie dostawa Ru486 - cena ok 400 zł

Na życzenie pełna dyskrecja. 

Kontakt : Zimoch10@yahoo.com - w tytule wiadomości mailowej prosiłbym o umieszenie hasła "Pomoc"
Kontakt tel : 501 370 808

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam do sprzedania lek Arthrotec całe opakowanie nie otwarte, jeżeli obawiasz się oszustwa istnienie możliwość spotkania się i zakupienie leku osobiście przez wskazana przez ciebie apteke na terenie wrocałwia. Jeżeli obawiasz się brać na własną rękę tych tabletek istnieje możliwość konsultacji z ginekologiem, który dobierze odpowiednie tabletki i dawke, na podstawie uzyskanego wyniku z badania usg. Wszystko odbywa się w szpitalu i jest legalne. 

Przyjęcię samego Arthrotecu daje 80% szansy na poronienie

Połączenie Arthrotecu z Ru486 zwiększa skuteczność do 96%-98%

Gwarantujemy pełne wyjaśnie dotyczące sposobów zażywania lekó, przebiegu oraz powikłań ( które są naprawdę niewielkie) lek jest bezpieczny, zalecany przez WHO ( World Health Organisation - Światową organizacje zdrowia )

Cena samego arthrotecu wynosi - 250 zł 
Cena pełnego zabiegu z wizytą u ginekologa, transport i opieka - ok 1500 zł z możliwością uzgodnienia odpowiedniej ceny.
Na życzenie dostawa Ru486 - cena ok 400 zł

Na życzenie pełna dyskrecja. 

Kontakt : Zimoch10@yahoo.com - w tytule wiadomości mailowej prosiłbym o umieszenie hasła "Pomoc"
Kontakt tel : 501 370 808

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> sprzedam art. lub zestaw kontakt : magda.madzia40@o2.pl


sprzedam zestaw od women on web cena 600 zł wysyłka lub odbiór osobisty w Rzeszowie kontakt pod nr tel 796422851 proszę pisać sms ja oddzwonię lub e-mail Wika.wika@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam cały zestaw tabletek od women on web odbiór osobisty w Rzeszowie lub wysyłka KONTAKT mail wika.wika1909@onet.pl lub tel 796422851 proszę pisać sms bo pracuję i nie zawsze mogę odebrać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .60*16*54*45*6. B

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam oryginalne tabletki z Women on Web, nie musialam ich użyć wiec moge odsprzedać. Moj email witaminka2@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec zakupione wpolskiej aptece wazne do 8, 2019. Zaliczylismy wpadke z moja dziewczyna i kupilismy dwa opakowanja tak na wszelki wypadek ale po zastosowaniu pierwszego opakowania wszystko poszlo zgodnie z planem wiec jedno opakowanie sie nam zostalo i odsprzedam potrzebujacej osobie. Kontakt na meila markopolo119@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odstąpie tabletki w dobrej cenie 
kontakt : anitaa_wu@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

WITAM
Odstąpię Arthrotec forte 1 opakowanie 20szt.kupione osobiście prze ze mnie w aptece na
receptę(nalepka apteki na opakowaniu i paragon).Mi juz nie potrzebne.
Moge wyslac za pobraniem.Mozliwy odbior osobisty - Ryki i okolice,woj lubelskie
Pozdrawiam Sylwia 577 214 933
Cena 200zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam oryginalne tabletki arthr. 
Lena - 603113465

----------


## Ratowniczka

Witam posiadam recepte na ARTHROTEC 20 tabletek. Jesli ktos chetny prosze o kontakt roksanareterman@gmail.com

----------


## Anastasia

Sprzedam zestaw z Women on Web. Zawiera on : 8 tabletek Mifepriston i  1 tabletke Misoprostol.
Tylko odbiór osobisty w Warszawie.
Mam również kopertę oryginalną w której przyszły.
Potrzebującą osobę zapraszam do kontaktu e-mail :magda.gradowska@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odstąpię oryginalne tabletki w dobrej cenie. mogę wysłać zdjęcia. numer podaje na mailu. 
kontakt : wioletta080@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam oryginalne tabeltki arthr.
wyślę zdjęcia, odpowiem na każde pytania 
kontakt telefoniczny lub sms : 603113465 Lena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tabletki - anna 781278014

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam do odsprzedania oryginalny zestaw zamówiony z Women on web.

Odsprzedaje ponieważ zabezpieczyłam się przesyłką z innej strony i okazała się dobrą.

Więcej informacji i zdjęć drogą mejlową .
agamarciniak1989@gmail.com

Cena 400 zł Zestaw a -kare

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

SPRZEDAM zestaw tabletek zakupionych na stronie womenonweb.
Zestaw jest całkowicie zapakowane, po otrzymaniu nie otwierane! 

Dyskrecja zapewniona.
Sprzedam za symboliczna kwote.

Pisać martensik11@o2.pl

----------


## Anastasia

Sprzedam zestaw z Women on Web. Zawiera on : 8 tabletek Mifepriston i  1 tabletke Misoprostol.
Tylko odbiór osobisty w Warszawie.
Mam również kopertę oryginalną w której przyszły.
Potrzebującą osobę zapraszam do kontaktu e-mail :magda.gradowska@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tabletki w dobrej cenie. 
kontakt telefoniczny 603113465 
odpowiadam rowniez na sms 
Lena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalne tabletki ze strony Women Help Woman. Zamówiłam je, ale poroniłam naturalnie. Nie chcę pieniędzy, tabletki prześlę po wysłaniu mi potwierdzenia, że wpłaciłaś pieniądze na WHW. Ta organizacja robi naprawdę świetną robotę i pomaga kobietom. Po zamówieniu wyślę wszystkie instrukcje, jakie dostałam. Proszę wysłać do mnie SMSa, potem kontakt mailowy. Numer: 510441583

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00
Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tki cytotec
Tabletki poronne cytotec SKUTECZNOSC 98%

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec wysyłka że sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata

12 tabletek 450 zł 

Kontakt 729.279.449 
Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co za bezczelne kłamstwo i zdzierstwo. Cytotec to ta sama substancja czynna co w Arthrotecu, czyli 200 mcg misoprostolu. I ta sama skuteczność, czyli max60-70%. Nie dawajcie się nabierać, dziewczyny. Za tą kasę mozecie miec zestaw z WHW lub WOW, ktory ma prawie 100% skuteczności.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec cale opakowanie zakupione a aptece. Zalatwilismy dwa opakowania tak na wszelki wypadek ale tabletki sa bardzo skuteczne i jedno opakowanie w zupelnosci nam wystarczylo. Kontakt mailowy parka2830bb@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .60*16*54*45*6. B

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, całe opakowanie 20szt. 250zł. Wysyłka kurierem za pobraniem, ze spr. zawartości 19zł. Wszystko z dokładnymi informacjami jak zażywać. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
 Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia
dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji
Jeśli…
- obawiasz się, że jesteś w ciąży,
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- rozważasz aborcję,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

 skontaktuj się z nami.

 Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

----------


## AsikaiRomek

Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny zawierający Mifepristone (ru 486) szt1. Oraz Misoprostol szt.8 kontakt iwonamatti@gmail.com odb. osob lub wysyłka dowiedz się więcej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .60*16*54*45*6. B

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tabletki - Anna 781278014

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam wioletta080@o2.pl

----------


## Anastasia

Sprzedam zestaw z Women on Web. Zawiera on : 8 tabletek Mifepriston i 1 tabletke Misoprostol.
Tylko odbiór osobisty w Warszawie.
Mam również kopertę oryginalną w której przyszły.
Potrzebującą osobę zapraszam do kontaktu e-mail :magda.gradowska@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tabletki - oryginalne, pewne 
kontakt : 603113465 Lena

----------


## AsikaiRomek

Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny zawierający Mifepristone (ru 486) szt1. Oraz Misoprostol szt.8 kontakt iwonamatti@gmail.com odb. osob lub wysyłka dowiedz się więcej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, 20szt. (całe opakowanie) 250zł. Koszt wysyłki kurierem za pobraniem oraz spr. zawartości 19,56zł. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tabletki arthr. 
kontakt telefoniczny lub sms 603113465
Lena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pomogę - wioletta080@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
Zastanawiasz się co dalej...

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić skontaktuj się z nami.

w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
> beata.beti40@interia.pl
> Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .60*16*54*45*6. B


Szczerze polecam . paczka w ciagu doby byla u mnie . zdjecia jak chcialam - dostalam ( z data godzina i szklanka- tak ja sobie zazyczylam ) do tego kontakt super- jak z kolezanka. Dziekuje tej osobie ktora ta pania polecila

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam Anna 781278014

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer doustnie dający 100% skuteczności 12 tabletek 450 zl. wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz jezeli wszystko sie zgadza dopiero placisz u mnie masz pewnosc ze nie zostaniesz oszukana 729.279.449 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam...
Mam do odsprzedania zestaw zamówiony z Women on web.
W pierwszej chwili, kiedy dowiedziałam się o ciąży ogarnęła mnie panika i uważałam to za jedyne możliwe rozwiązanie. Jednak w końcu zmieniłam zdanie i tabletki okazały się być niepotrzebne.
Jeśli któraś z Pań jest w sytuacji bez wyjścia, jednocześnie w 100 % zdecydowana i pewna swojej decyzji, może się ze mną skontaktować mailowo - juli.mro@wp.pl
Udzielę wszystkich informacji, mogę przesłać zdjęcia, wysyłka za pobraniem, kurierem, więc w ciągu 2 dni będzie doręczona - ja czekałam 2 tygodnie.
Zapłaciłam za nie 90€ (dowód wpłaty też w dalszym ciągu mam), więc chciałabym tylko zwrotu kosztów, a nie zarobku na czyimś nieszczęściu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam cale opakowaniw kupione pochopnie. Odsprzedam taniej pobraniowo ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Mogebzrobic zdjecia itd. E-mail anna.nowak242@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
> beata.beti40@interia.pl
> Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .60*16*54*45*6. B


Polecam przede wszystkim za swietny kontakt . szybka wysylka i ogromne wsparcie az sie nie spodziewalam a bylo mi to potrzebne. Polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odstąpię tabletki arthr. numer podam na mailu, Wiola 
kontakt : wioletta080@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…

- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę
… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania

k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
586 915 915

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Mam do odstąpienia zestaw z womenonweb przyszedł za późno ,a zamówiłam inny. Chcę tylko zwrotu kosztów. Mogę wysłać zdjęcia i  możliwa wysyłka za pobraniem.reszta info nikus1711@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw WOW,  cena 200 zl.  Wysylka kurierem/paczkomatem.  Moge przeslac zdjecia oraz instrukcje przeslana mailowo przez fundacje. Szybka wysyłka.  Sprzedam790@tlen.pl

----------


## katarzyna_szymon

Witam,

Mam do sprzedania jeden oryginalny zestaw Women on Web. Zamówiłam go spanikowana po miesiącu oczekiwania na okres, bez wykonania wcześnie testu ciążowego. Okres się pojawił, natomiast organizacja WOW nie przyjmuje zwrotów tabletek, zatem leży u mnie w szafie i "się kurzy". 

Zainteresowanym osobom wyślę zdjęcia. Na potwierdzenie ich realności wykonam fotografię zestawu z jakimkolwiek napisem obok, po to, abyś miała pewność, że nie ukradłam zdjęć z internetu.

Możliwy jest tylko odbiór osobisty w Warszawie. Cena: 500zł.

----------


## katarzyna_szymon

Witam,

Mam do sprzedania jeden oryginalny zestaw Women on Web. Zamówiłam go spanikowana po miesiącu oczekiwania na okres, bez wykonania wcześnie testu ciążowego. Okres się pojawił, natomiast organizacja WOW nie przyjmuje zwrotów tabletek, zatem leży u mnie w szafie i "się kurzy".

Zainteresowanym osobom wyślę zdjęcia. Na potwierdzenie ich realności wykonam fotografię zestawu z jakimkolwiek napisem obok, po to, abyś miała pewność, że nie ukradłam zdjęć z internetu.

Możliwy jest tylko odbiór osobisty w Warszawie. Cena: 500zł. 
kontakt: katarzyna_szymon@o2.pl

----------


## katarzyna_szymon

Witam,

Mam do sprzedania jeden oryginalny zestaw Women on Web. Zamówiłam go spanikowana po miesiącu oczekiwania na okres, bez wykonania wcześnie testu ciążowego. Okres się pojawił, natomiast organizacja WOW nie przyjmuje zwrotów tabletek, zatem leży u mnie w szafie i "się kurzy".

Zainteresowanym osobom wyślę zdjęcia. Na potwierdzenie ich realności wykonam fotografię zestawu z jakimkolwiek napisem obok, po to, abyś miała pewność, że nie ukradłam zdjęć z internetu.

Możliwy jest tylko odbiór osobisty w Warszawie. Cena: 500zł. 
kontakt: katarzyna_szymon@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tab#letki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .60*16*54*45*6. B

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam oryginalny Arthr. kontakt telefoniczny lub sms - 781278014 Anna

----------


## katarzyna_szymon

Witam,

Mam do sprzedania jeden oryginalny zestaw Women on Web. Zamówiłam go spanikowana po miesiącu oczekiwania na okres, bez wykonania wcześnie testu ciążowego. Okres się pojawił, natomiast organizacja WOW nie przyjmuje zwrotów tabletek, zatem leży u mnie w szafie i "się kurzy".

Zainteresowanym osobom wyślę zdjęcia. Na potwierdzenie ich realności wykonam fotografię zestawu z jakimkolwiek napisem obok, po to, abyś miała pewność, że nie ukradłam zdjęć z internetu.

Możliwy jest tylko odbiór osobisty w Warszawie. Cena: 400zł. 
Proszę o kontakt mailowy: katarzyna_szymon@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czesc jesli potrzebuje ktos opakowanie to odsprzedam tanio Arthrotec. E-mail monikadziubinska@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam do sprzedania lek Arthrotec całe opakowanie nie otwarte, jeżeli obawiasz się oszustwa istnienie możliwość spotkania się i zakupienie leku osobiście przez wskazana ciebie apteke na terenie wrocałwia. Jeżeli obawiasz się brać na własną rękę tych tabletek istnieje możliwość konsultacji z ginekologiem, który dobierze odpowiednie tabletki i dawke, na podstawie uzyskanego wyniku z badania usg. Wszystko odbywa się w szpitalu i jest legalne. 

Przyjęcię samego Arthrotecu daje 80% szansy na poronienie

Połączenie Arthrotecu z Ru486 zwiększa skuteczność do 96%-98%

Gwarantujemy pełne wyjaśnie dotyczące sposobów zażywania lekó, przebiegu oraz powikłań ( które są naprawdę niewielkie) lek jest bezpieczny, zalecany przez WHO ( World Health Organisation - Światową organizacje zdrowia )

Cena samego arthrotecu wynosi - 400 zł 
Cena pełnego zabiegu z wizytą u ginekologa, transport i opieka - ok 2000 zł 
Na życzenie dostawa Ru486 - cena ok 600 zł

Na życzenie pełna dyskrecja. 


Kontakt tel : 501 370 808

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A B O R C J A  
Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 12szt. 180zł, 20szt. (całe opakowanie) 250zł. Wysyłka kurierem za pobraniem, ze spr. zawartości 19zł. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam arthrotec w rozsądnej cenie 
100 % oryginalny, szybko i dyskretnie. nr tel. 603113465 Lena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00
Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tab#letki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .60*16*54*45*6. B

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tabletki arthrotec, szybka wysylka lub odbior osobisty 
kontakt mailowy : wioletta080@o2.pl numer podaje na mailu Wiola

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesli ktos potrzebuje sprawdzone i pewne zrodlo to polecam ta dziewczyne. Kobieta rzeczowa merytoryczna i konkretna. Tabletki dostalam po dwuch dniach w przystepnej cenie. Podaje namiary 797 650 965

----------


## Karolina.,

Odsprzedam tableki wczesnoporonne Arthrotec. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wszystkim skuteczne. Moge wyslac z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci przy odbiorze.. Karolina 797650965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam oryginalny zestaw z Women on web , da osoby która zdecyduję sią na zestaw wyślę wszelkie zdjęcia e-monitoringu, konwersacji z wow , dowodu wpłaty oraz samej paczki zapraszam o kontakt telefoniczny, chcę jak najszybciej je odstąpić 602744424

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam tabletki arthrotec wioletta080@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam pania Karoline osoba uczciwa i meretoryczna , sprzedala mi tabletki w przystepnej cenie ktore dostalam po dwoch dniach i bardzo mi pomogly. Podaje namiary jakby ktos potrzebowal pomocy 797 650 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstąpie oryginalny zestaw Women on Web Mifepristone + Misoprostol(możliwość odbioru osobistego mazowieckie, wysyłki za pobraniem tego samego dnia itp.) możliwość wysyłki zdjęć na maila. Polecam 100 % skuteczności. Więcej informacji i nr tel.na życzenie po kontakcie mailowym. patrycja88888@tlen.pl 700zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam

Mam do sprzedania oryginalny zestaw z WHW (Misoprostol i Mifepristone). Kupiłam jakiś czas temu, ale jednak okazał się niepotrzebny. Możliwy odbiór osobisty w Warszawie, bądź wysyłka za pobraniem. Cena 400 zł olamic80@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tableki wczesnoporonne Arthrotec. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wszystkim skuteczne. Moge wyslac z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci przy odbiorze.. Karolina 797650965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki arthrotec. Anna 781278014

----------


## Borawska

Tak jak w tytule. Odpsrzedam zestaw z Women on Web - oryginalny z kopertą w której przyszedł. Odbiór osobisty na terenie Warszawy. Nie wysyłam! , Zestaw składa się z  (Misoprostol i Mifepristone) . Więcej można poczytać na oryginalnej stronie women on web. Kontakt : borawska-ania@o2.pl

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam swój zestaw z WOW. Zdjęcia na e-mail. Wysyłka pobranie lub odbiór osobisty Łódzkie.
Cena 400 zł. 
czarnek40@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tableki wczesnoporonne Arthrotec. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wszystkim skuteczne. Moge wyslac z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci przy odbiorze.. Karolina 797650965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tab#letki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .60*16*54*45*6.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalny zamówiony ze strony Women on Web zestaw w skład którego wchodzi (Misoprostol i Mifepristone).
odbiór osobisty w Warszawie, bądź wysyłka za pobraniem. Proszę o kontakt:  olamic80@wp.pl

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam zestaw z women web mogę odsprzedac w sto procentach pewny gogosia9112@Gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tab#letki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podaje dawk. . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .
601-654*456. B

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szukam kontaktu z dziewczynami, które wykorzystały zestaw z WOW (mam pytanie odnośnie tej procedury). Jeśli ktoś ma taki zestaw na sprzedaż (wyłącznie odbiór osobisty) to też proszę o kontakt. E-mail: listek1020@wp.pl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesli ktos potrzebuje sprawdzone i pewne zrodlo to polecam ta dziewczyne. Kobieta rzeczowa merytoryczna i konkretna. Tabletki dostalam po dwuch dniach w przystepnej cenie. Podaje namiary 797 650 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pomoge.
> beata.beti40@interia.pl
> Tab#letki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podaje dawk. . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .
> 601-654*456. B


Polecam . jedyna ktora faktycznie chciala pomoc wyslala zdjecie i byla ze mna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A co jesli wezme te tabletki a nie jestem w ciazy? Jakie sa skutki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A co jesli wezme te tabletki a nie jestem w ciazy? Jakie sa skutki?


Żadne. Co najwyżej sraczka  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji.

Skontaktuj się z nami!

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00 

n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki Arthr. Anna - 781278014

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli ktoś nie wykorzystał zestawu WHW to chętnie odkupię, odbiór osobisty Warszawa i okolice, Ważne żeby osoba sprzedająca miała zachowaną korespondencję z WHW + oryginalne opakowanie. Wiadomość na maila: kasiamarcin1980@wp.pl

----------


## Angela16358

Odkupię zestaw 12 + 8 + 1 tabl Arthrotec + Methotrexate + RU486. Ważne, żeby osoba sprzedająca, jeśli kupowała tabletki za pośrednictwem m.in. Women on Web lub Women Help Women posiadała całą korespondencję i oryginalne opakowania. Zależy mi na zestawie, który zadziała do 12 tyg. Możliwy odbiór osobisty na terenie Warszawy. Proszę o kontakt: angela16358@gmail.com

----------


## Angela16358

Odkupię zestaw 12 + 8 + 1 tabl Arthrotec + Methotrexate + RU486. Ważne, żeby osoba sprzedająca, jeśli kupowała tabletki za pośrednictwem m.in. Women on Web lub Women Help Women posiadała całą korespondencję i oryginalne opakowania. Zależy mi na zestawie, który zadziała do 12 tyg. Możliwy odbiór osobisty na terenie Warszawy. Proszę o kontakt: angela16358@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Odkupię zestaw 12 + 8 + 1 tabl Arthrotec + Methotrexate + RU486. Ważne, żeby osoba sprzedająca, jeśli kupowała tabletki za pośrednictwem m.in. Women on Web lub Women Help Women posiadała całą korespondencję i oryginalne opakowania. Zależy mi na zestawie, który zadziała do 12 tyg. Możliwy odbiór osobisty na terenie Warszawy. Proszę o kontakt: angela16358@gmail.com


Nie istnieje taki zestaw. No chyba że w chorej głowie handlarzy. Oryginalny zestaw poronny składa się z jednej tabletki mifepristone i ośmiu tabletek misoprostolu. Więcej informacji na maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Maszwybor niestety nie dziala od ponad tygodnia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Maszwybor niestety nie dziala od ponad tygodnia.


od rana już działa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Art.hro.tec - 200 zl
marta.kowalczyk44@interia.pl

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tab.letki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka .. moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imiem 6.01645.456. B

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotek. Wysyłka jeszczce dzis> 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec marki Pfizer 
12 Tabletek cena 450 zl 
Wysylam poczta polska z opcja sprawdzenia zawartosci. 795.907.144 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny posiadam zestaw z women help women,odsprzedam za 300 zł eweljoch1992@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Napisz: kontakt@netporadnia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej kobietki! Jestem w posiadaniu zestawu z wowa chętnie odstąpię zestaw a-kare 8+1tbl zdecydowanej do podjęcia zabiegu dziewczynie. Zakupiony zestaw mam gdyż nie zdecydowałam się na tą nie przyjemną metodę wykonania.. Pytania proszę kierować na mojego mejla izzyaxx3@wp.pl. Postaram odpowiedzieć się jak najszybciej. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wpadka, niechciana ciaża? Zadzwon na pewno CI pomoge. Profesjonalna pomoc ginekologiczna, ginekolog z wieloletnim doświadczeniem. Kontakt 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś  ma kontakt z Wiktoria? Proszę kontakt.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam pania Karoline osoba uczciwa i meretoryczna , sprzedala mi tabletki w przystepnej cenie ktore dostalam po dwoch dniach i bardzo mi pomogly. Podaje namiary jakby ktos potrzebowal pomocy 797 650 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poronne ze strony WHW. Zamówiłam, bo chciałam poronić, ale poroniłam naturalnie. Pewna wysyłka. Kontakt 510441583. Jako zapłata należy przesłać datek na stronę WHW, bo robią super robotę dla kobiet. Dla mnie tylko 10 zł za wysyłkę. Numer konta i instrukcje używania podam na maila po zakupie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania oryginalny zestaw tabletek  z ww strony. 
Więcej info martuuul60@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesli ktos potrzebuje sprawdzone i pewne zródło to polecam pania Karoline. Dziewczyna bardzo mi pomogła , tabletki dostałam juz po 2 dniach ktore bardzo mi pomogły. Dzis mam to juz za soba i czuje wielka ulge ze sie udalo. Gdyby ktos potrzebowal pomocy to podaje namiary tel: 797 650 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam na sprzedaż tabletki z Women On Web. Zainteresowane osoby proszę o kontakt na maila olk-agn-85@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki z Women on Web. TYlko zdecydowana osoba. Wysyłka natychmiast. Więcej informacji anita202@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

OSZUST z [ABORCJA@PEWNIAK.ORG . po przelaniu na konto pieniędzy zero kontaktu, paczki również brak. 
Zdecydowanie nie polecam, żeby się nabrać na tę osobę!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge.  Wiktoria
Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tableki wczesnoporonne Arthrotec. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wszystkim skuteczne. Moge wyslac z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci przy odbiorze.. Karolina 797650965

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## AsikaiRomek

* Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny zawierający Mifepristone (ru 486) szt1. Oraz Misoprostol szt.8 kontakt iwonamatti@gmail.com odb. osob lub wysyłka dowiedz się więcej.*
KLIKNIJ TU PODGLĄD

----------


## bdvgh19

Sprzedam oryginalny zestaw z Women on Web. Tabletki szły do mnie zbyt długo, dlatego kupiłam drugi zestaw z Women Help Women. Posiadam korespondencję i oryginalne opakowanie. Możliwy odbiór na terenie Warszawy. 
Kontakt: bdvgh19@gmail.com

----------


## bdvgh19

Sprzedam oryginalny zestaw z Women on Web. Tabletki szły do mnie zbyt długo, dlatego kupiłam drugi zestaw z Women Help Women. Posiadam korespondencję i oryginalne opakowanie. Możliwy odbiór na terenie Warszawy. 
Kontakt: bdvgh19@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli szukasz kobiet, które mają za sobą aborcję i mogą podzielić się doświadczeniami, albo zwyczajnie po prostu potrzymać wirtualnie za rękę, zapraszamy na forum maszwybor.net i na naszego Facebooka - Kobiety w Sieci-aborcja po polsku. Na forum znajdziesz wszystkie niezbędne informacje na temat dawkowania, objawów, sposobów radzenia sobie z bólem i skutkami ubocznymi. Możesz też zadzwonić na naszą infolinię : 725 892 134.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny, posiadam zestaw a-kare 8+1 tbl zamówiony z Women on web. Odstąpię zdecydowanej Pani która chce wykonać zabieg. Pytania kierujcie na mejla. Kto pierwszy ten lepszy pozdrawiam.  anettee00@wp.pl

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wpadka, niechciana ciąża? Polecam p.Darka(ginekolog, połoznik) bardzo rzeczowy i merytoryczny lekarz, wypisał mi recete na Arthrotec ktory sobie wylupiłam i juz jestem po udanym zabiegu. podaje numer jakby ktos potrzebował pomocy 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tab#letki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .60*16*54*45*6

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli potrzebujesz oryginalnych tabletek poronnych to tylko te ze strony girlinneed.com
Strona istnieje od kilku lat i kilka moich koleżanek skorzystało z ich pomocy zawsze z pozytywnym efektem. Na forum możecie sobie poczytać jak wygląda kuracja tymi tabletkami girlinneed.com/forum

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli potrzebujesz oryginalnych tabletek poronnych to tylko te ze strony girlinneed.com
> Strona istnieje od kilku lat i kilka moich koleżanek skorzystało z ich pomocy zawsze z pozytywnym efektem. Na forum możecie sobie poczytać jak wygląda kuracja tymi tabletkami girlinneed.com/forum


Oszuści jak wielu innych. Nie mają oryginalnego RU, a na tym "forum" opinie sami chyba sobie piszą. Spróbujcie napisać negatywny komentarz, nie zostanie opublikowany.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A zamawiałaś u nich ?? Jak nie to po co pieprzysz takie głupoty. Wiadomo, że jakaś moderacja na forum musi istnieć inaczej "konkurencja" pisała by same negatywne posty i jak by to wyglądało ? Ja zamówiłam wcześniej na tabletki-poronne.pl i wałek oraz zeru kontaktu z nimi, natomiast na Girlinneed.com dostałam oryginalny zestaw tabletek (i skuteczny!) a dodatkowo można w każdej chwili zadzwonić i się skonsultować z lekarzem pod podanym na stronie numerem telefonu!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A zamawiałaś u nich ?? Jak nie to po co pieprzysz takie głupoty. Wiadomo, że jakaś moderacja na forum musi istnieć inaczej "konkurencja" pisała by same negatywne posty i jak by to wyglądało ? Ja zamówiłam wcześniej na tabletki-poronne.pl i wałek oraz zeru kontaktu z nimi, natomiast na Girlinneed.com dostałam oryginalny zestaw tabletek (i skuteczny!) a dodatkowo można w każdej chwili zadzwonić i się skonsultować z lekarzem pod podanym na stronie numerem telefonu!


W życiu bym od nich nie zamówiła, po co mi apap, albo mig400? Znam natomiast wiele kobiet oszukanych przez tą stronę. No i powtarzam to co wyżej, dlaczego negatywne komentarze nie są publikowane?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A jaka strona publikuje negatywne opinie, dodawane masowo przez konkurencje ? Możesz podać przykłady ?
U mnie i koleżanek ten APAP wyjątkowo skuteczny się okazał, ale może przepłaciłyśmy i powinniśmy zakupić na Orlenie ten zestaw wczesnoporony, w dużo atrakcyjniejszej cenie ;-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli szukasz kobiet, które mają za sobą aborcję i mogą podzielić się doświadczeniami, albo zwyczajnie po prostu potrzymać wirtualnie za rękę, zapraszamy na forum maszwybor.net i na naszego Facebooka - Kobiety w Sieci-aborcja po polsku. Na forum znajdziesz wszystkie niezbędne informacje na temat dawkowania, objawów, sposobów radzenia sobie z bólem i skutkami ubocznymi. Możesz też zadzwonić na naszą infolinię : 725 892 134.

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge.
Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Skuteczne i bezpieczne leki, tanio. 
Śląsk.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam opakowanie tabletek z serwisu WOW. Proszę pisać na daga30@wp.pl

----------


## Magda23

Witajcie. Zostalo mi jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonnych z mojego udanego zabiegu. Tabletki sa naprawde bardzo skuteczne i jesli jest jaka dziewczyna w trudnej sytuacji życiowej to moge je odsprzedac. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjazniony lekarz ( ginekolog). Moge je wyslac potrzebujacej osobie. Magda 502-427-780

----------


## listek1020

Cześć. Odstąpię oryginalny zestaw od WOW. Szedł do mnie 7 tygodni, więc po takim czasie nie był mi już potrzebny. 
Nie chcę ani odzyskać kasy wyłożonej na ten zestaw ani tym bardziej na nim zarobić. Ale... zestaw wyślę osobie, która wpłaci równowartość kwoty, jaką za niego zapłaciłam, na konto wskazanych przeze mnie 1-2 fundacji. Zestaw wysyłam po otrzymaniu potwierdzenia przelewu. Nie umawiam się odbiór osobisty. 
Mogę przesłać zdjęcie zestawu, ale wyłącznie z karteczką z tekstem wymyślonym przez zainteresowaną osobę (nie wysyłam zdjęć samego zestawu, by później ktoś tych zdjęć nie wykorzystał do własnych fałszywych ogłoszeń). 
Postaram się w miarę szybko odpisywać, bo wiem jaką udręką jest czekanie na tabletki.
Kontakt: listek1020@wp.pl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tabletki kupione na forum . rozmyslilam sie - nie chce wchodzic w szczegoly.
Moge wysłać zdj.
marta.kowalczyk44@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne Cytotec cena za 12 tabletek 450 zł wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłata tel 729279449 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam pania Karoline. Dziewczyna bardzo mi pomogła , tabletki dostałam juz po 2 dniach ktore bardzo mi pomogły. Dzis mam to juz za soba i czuje wielka ulge ze sie udalo. Gdyby ktos potrzebowal pomocy to podaje namiary tel: 797 650 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zestaw z women on web..
Duży zestaw tabletek skuteczne nawet do 15/16 tygodnia. 
W przypadku wczesnej ciąży gwarantuje całkowite oczyszczenie macicy z resztek po poronieniu farmakologicznym.
Tabletki 1 tabletka mifeprostone plus 12 tabletek misoprostol.
Tabletki oryginalne, zapakowane w kopertę od women on web.. mogę wysłać zdjecia na życzenie, zdjęcia w zbliżeniu, filmik, korespondencję z wow. Wysyłam za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Bez żadnych zaliczek i kombinowania. Koszt wysyłki około 20zł. 
Cena tabletek 550zl. 
angela161616@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zestaw z women on web..
Duży zestaw tabletek skuteczne nawet do 15/16 tygodnia. 
W przypadku ciąży do 12 tygodnia gwarantuje całkowite oczyszczenie macicy z resztek po poronieniu farmakologicznym bez ingerencji lekarza (lyzeczkowanie macicy w szpitalu)
Tabletki 1 tabletka mifeprostone plus 12 tabletek misoprostol.
Tabletki oryginalne, zapakowane w kopertę od women on web.. mogę wysłać zdjecia na życzenie, zdjęcia w zbliżeniu, filmik, korespondencję z wow. Wysyłam za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Bez żadnych zaliczek i kombinowania. Koszt wysyłki około 20zł. 
Cena tabletek 550zl. 
angela161616@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam sprzedam tabletki poronne.zakupilam je ale ze wzgledu na zmiane decyzji chce je sprzedac wiecej info udziele na gg 53826953

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam sprzedam tabletki poronne.zakupilam je ale ze wzgledu na zmiane decyzji chce je sprzedac wiecej info udziele na gg 53826953 kosztowały mnie 440zl odsprzedam taniej ! Mogę wysłać zdjęcia tabletki orginalne z ważną data

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki z women on web

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebujesz pomocy ? Zadzwon lub napisz sms . 
601- 654-456.
Pomoge.
Ta.bl.etki oryginalne i skuteczne.

----------


## Dr.Dariusz

Profesjonalna pomoc ginekologiczna, pełen zakes zabiegów ginekologicznych, wystawianie recept, tabletki poronne. Mozliwosc wysyłki , pelna dyskrecja. Kontakt 502-427-780

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Do wysyłki moge rowniez załaczyc paragon zakupu tabletek. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Magda23

Witajcie. Zostalo mi jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonnych z mojego udanego zabiegu. Tabletki sa naprawde bardzo skuteczne i jesli jest jaka dziewczyna w trudnej sytuacji życiowej to moge je odsprzedac. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjazniony lekarz ( ginekolog). Moge je wyslac potrzebujacej osobie. Magda 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam oryginalne tabletki Arthrotec 
kontakt tel. 603113465 
Lena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tab#letki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .601.654456

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tab#letki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .601.654456

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne Cytotec cena za 12 tabletek 450 zł wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłata tel 729279449 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tab#letki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .601.654456

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie zestaw z wow

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam zestaw WOW. 
emcopywriter3@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne Cytotec cena za 12 tabletek 450 zł wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłata tel 729279449 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chciałabyś porozmawiać?
NETporadnia.pl: Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Na życzenie moge wysłac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakupu. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tab#letki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem .601.654456 - 
Polecam . bardzo pomocna osoba i jako jedyna zgodzila sie na odbiur osobisty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge.
Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Skuteczne i bezpieczne le'ki, tanio

----------


## Dr.Dariusz

Profesjonalna pomoc ginekologiczna, pełen zakes zabiegów ginekologicznych, wystawianie recept, tabletki poronne. Mozliwosc wysyłki , pelna dyskrecja. Kontakt 502-427-780

----------


## AsikaiRomek

Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny zawierający Mifepristone (ru 486) szt1. Oraz Misoprostol szt.8 kontakt iwonamatti@gmail.com odb. osob lub wysyłka dowiedz się więcej.
KLIKNIJ TU PODGLĄD ZESTAWU

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoc w niechcianej ciąży
Witam od 12 lat zajmuje się farmakologią poronna . Wielu kobietą już pomogłam - mogę pomóc również i Tobie.
Leki poronne na których pracuję dobierane są indywidualnie dla każdej Pani z którą współpracuję. Farmaceutyki aplikowane są zarówno doustnie jak i dopochwowo, leki skuteczne do 20 tygodnia ciąży, lecz powyżej 12 tygodnia możliwy w bezpiecznym zastosowaniu, dla Pań które już rodziły poprzez drogi natury. W czasie kuracji zapewniam stały kontakt telefoniczny. Paczka wysłana jest za pobraniem ze wcześniejszym sprawdzeniem zawartości. Leki w oryginalnych blistrach aptecznych , data ważności to rok 2019. Zapraszam do kontaktu telefonicznego - udzielę wszelkich niezbędnych informacji. Pozdrawiam 
Krystyna 
796992521

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam pania Karoline. Dziewczyna bardzo mi pomogła , tabletki dostałam w nastepny dzien po zamowieniu za 200zl. Tabltki okazaly sie bardzo skuteczne i bardzo mi pomogły. Dzis mam to juz za soba i czuje wielka ulge ze sie udalo. Gdyby ktos byl w trudnej sytuacji i potrzebowal pomocy to podaje namiary tel: 797 650 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję - masz pytania? 
Doświadczyłaś aborcji - chcesz porozmawiać?
w w w . n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Polecam pania Karoline. Dziewczyna bardzo mi pomogła , tabletki dostałam w nastepny dzien po zamowieniu za 200zl. Tabltki okazaly sie bardzo skuteczne i bardzo mi pomogły. Dzis mam to juz za soba i czuje wielka ulge ze sie udalo. Gdyby ktos byl w trudnej sytuacji i potrzebowal pomocy to podaje namiary tel: 797 650 965


Pewnie razem handlujecie tym szajsem, że ją tak polecasz.
Ciągle o niej piszesz myślisz że my tutaj takie ciemnie jesteśmy..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odsprzedam opakowanie artroteku całe nie otwierane Anna99@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- c: 586 915*  915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli szukasz kobiet, które mają za sobą aborcję i mogą podzielić się doświadczeniami, albo zwyczajnie po prostu potrzymać wirtualnie za rękę, zapraszamy na forum maszwybor.net i na naszego Facebooka - Kobiety w Sieci-aborcja po polsku. Na forum znajdziesz wszystkie niezbędne informacje na temat dawkowania, objawów, sposobów radzenia sobie z bólem i skutkami ubocznymi. Możesz też zadzwonić na naszą infolinię : 725 892 134.

----------


## Dr.Dariusz

Dr.Dariusz
Profesjonalna pomoc ginekologiczna, pełen zakes zabiegów ginekologicznych, wystawianie recept, tabletki poronne. Mozliwosc wysyłki , pelna dyskrecja. Kontakt 502-427-780

----------


## Dr.Dariusz

Dr.Dariusz
Profesjonalna pomoc ginekologiczna, pełen zakes zabiegów ginekologicznych, wystawianie recept, tabletki poronne. Mozliwosc wysyłki , pelna dyskrecja. Kontakt 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotek 200zł wysylka jeszcze dzis. Tel: 795 785 182

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja probowałam załatwic sobie Arthrotek to lekarz powiedzial ze mi tego za zadne pieniadze nie przepisze i tylko sie wstudu najadłam bo odrazu powiedzial ze ten lek jest wykorzystywany do usuwania ciaży i zapytał ironicznie w ktorym jestem tydgodniu. Lekarze doskonale wiedza po co komu Arthrotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam opakowanie artroteku wysylka z sprawdzeniem 792904982

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotek 200zł wysylka jeszcze dzis. Tel: 795 785 182 Kasia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne Cytotec cena za 12 tabletek 450 zł wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą tel 729279449

----------


## Magda23

Witajcie. Zostalo mi jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonnych z mojego udanego zabiegu. Tabletki sa naprawde bardzo skuteczne i jesli jest jaka dziewczyna w trudnej sytuacji życiowej to moge je odsprzedac. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjazniony lekarz ( ginekolog). Na życzenie moge wyslac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakup.Cena tabletek to 200zł. Magda 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne Cytotec cena za 12 tabletek 450 zł wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłata tel 729.279.449 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

“Naród, który zabija własne dzieci jest narodem bez przyszłości.”

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam, posiadam zestaw WOW (oryginalnie zapakowany - nigdy nie otwarty) + całą korespondencję z WOW. Niestety zestaw dotarł za późno - a ja skorzystałam z usług kliniki w Czechach. Kontakt: iria01@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam na sprzedaż opakowanie tabletek a-Kare. Więcej info drogą mailową kropka123@centrum.cz

----------


## Magda23

Witajcie. Zostalo mi jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonnych z mojego udanego zabiegu. Tabletki sa naprawde bardzo skuteczne i jesli jest jaka dziewczyna w trudnej sytuacji życiowej to moge je odsprzedac. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjazniony lekarz ( ginekolog). Moge je wyslac potrzebujacej osobie. Magda 502-427-780

----------


## iwonaok

8+1 Mifepriston i Misoprostol Tabletki na wywołanie poronienia do 12 tyg
Sprzedam zestaw poronny oryginalny zawierający Mifepristone (ru 486) szt1. Oraz Misoprostol szt.8 kontakt iwonamatti@gmail.com odb. osob lub wysyłka dowiedz się więcej.
KLIKNIJ TU PODGLĄD ZESTAWU

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam na sprzedaż Arthrotec 12 tabletek oraz metotreksat dołączam do tego antybiotyk. Taki zestaw kosztuje 400 zł. Sam Arthrotec 180 zł. 
W razie pytań podaje e-mail
mk6235177@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam zestaw z WoW. Za późno dotarł. gg 55685501

----------


## bokepfr

terima kasih banyak

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Do wysyłki moge rowniez załaczyc paragon zakupu tabletek. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## bokepfr

artikel bagus

----------


## bokepfr

artikel bagus

----------


## bokepfr

terima kasih untuk posting

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie! Dziewczyny jesli potrzebujecie sprawdzone i pewnoe zródło to polecam pania Karoline. Dostałam tabletki w przystepnej cenie czyli za 200zł , wszystko orginalnie zapakowane w orginalnych blistach aptecznych. Uważam ze tabletki sa bardzo skuteczne i mi pomogly pozbyc sie ciazy w 9 tygodniu. Jesli ktos potrzebuje pomocy to polecam pania Karoline 797 650 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie zestaw z wow pilnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam odsprzedam 12 tabletek cytotek oryginalne zapakowanie 
Wyślę za pobraniem cena 300 mogę przesłać zdjęcie z twoim imieniem i godzinę tabletki ważne rok więc zależy mi na szybkiej sprzedaży 531-849-383 nie jestem oszustem po prostu chce
Odzyskać część kasy dałem za nie 420zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam do sprzedania Cytotec w cenie 170 zł. Cytotec + Mifepristone w cenie 330 zł. Do tego trzeba doliczyć koszt przesyłki express + sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą 25 zł. Posiadam też Arthroteck w cenie 150 zł + Mifepristone 310 zł Przesyłka w dyskretnym kartoniku, nie zdradza zawartości. Na życzenie mogę przesłać zdjęcia leku z dowolnym tekstem podanym przez Ciebie w celu weryfikacji autentyczności, którą także sprawdzisz przy odbiorze. Leki są oryginalnie zablistrowane czyli w oryginalnych listkach, z datą ważności i numerem partii.

Jeśli potrzebujesz oryginalnych, sprawdzonych tabletek poronnych, nie dzwoń tylko napisz SMS o treści: POMOC - pod numer: 794378063 oddzwonię do 15 minut.

Jeśli chcesz możesz wejśc także na strone z moim ogłoszeniem. Tam znajdziesz zdjęcia, ceny i opis.
Tu jest link który należy skopiować i wkleić w pasek adresu przeglądarki.
gdynia.oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/782193/gdynia-Tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja-farmakologiczna.html

Pomagam w doborze zestawu. Mam mnóstwo udanych kuracji na koncie. Spełniam się kiedy dzwoni do mnie dziewczyna lub jej facet i dziękują mi serdecznie. Zapraszam

----------


## tabletkiporonne

Posiadam tabletki orginalnej z polecanej strony wow , tabletki z wszystkimi instrukcjami i ulotkami . Odsprzedam ponieważ zamówiliśmy przez przypadek dwa razy . Preferowany odbór osobisty na terenie KRAKOWA . Proszę pisać na : dawido123xl@gmail.com

----------


## PatrycjaP

POMOGE. Odsprzedam orginalny zestaw WHW wraz z cała korespondencją. TEL. 532-075-427

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> POMOGE. Odsprzedam orginalny zestaw WHW wraz z cała korespondencją. TEL. 532-075-427


Tabletka mifepristone w listku czy w woreczku?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posiadam tabletki orginalnej z polecanej strony wow , tabletki z wszystkimi instrukcjami i ulotkami . Odsprzedam ponieważ zamówiliśmy przez przypadek dwa razy . Preferowany odbór osobisty na terenie KRAKOWA . Proszę pisać na : dawido123xl@gmail.com


Tabletka Mifepristone w listku czy w woreczku?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam 12 tabletek cytotek lub zamienię na jakiś telefon
531-849-383

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tabletka mifepristone w listku czy w woreczku?


Ze stronki WHW jak się zamawia to dają mifepristone luzem w woreczku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy ktoś z was kupił tabletki z aborcja@pewniak.org znalezione na - Gdzie kupić pigułki tabletki poronne wczesnoporonne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> czy ktoś z was kupił tabletki z aborcja@pewniak.org znalezione na - Gdzie kupić pigułki tabletki poronne wczesnoporonne


Drogo mają

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam do sprzedania Cytotec w cenie 170 zł. Cytotec + Mifepristone w cenie 330 zł. Do tego trzeba doliczyć koszt przesyłki express + sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą 25 zł. Posiadam też Arthroteck w cenie 150 zł + Mifepristone 310 zł . Wszystko w oryginalnych blistrach (nie luzem), z aktualna datą ważności oraz numerem partii. Na życzenie mogę wysłać Wam zdjęcia leku z jakimś dowolnym napisem obok w celu wiarygodności. Dodatkowo wysyłam tylko i wyłącznie paczki ze sprawdzeniem towaru przed pobraniem. Rozpakowujesz oglądasz potem płacisz. Przesyłki nie zdradzają w żaden sposób zawartości. Mogę się pochwalić mnóstwem zadowolonych klientów. Uwielbiam jak dzwoni do mnie kobieta lub jej facet (po kuracji) i dziękują żę istnieję.
Tu jest link który należy skopiować i wkleić w pasek adresu przeglądarki:
oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/28727376/Tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC- ARTHROTEC-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja-farmakologiczna.html
Wiem że każda z Was ma inna sytuację, wiem że jest Wam ciężko. Nie ma prawa Was nikt oceniać, a tym bardziej za Was decydować!!! Moją misją jest dać Wam wybór.
Przeczytajcie całe ogłoszenie. Zamieściłam w nim zdjęcia, ceny i opis.
Można też wysłać sms o treści: "pomoc" na numer: 794378063 oddzwonie do 15 minut. Wtedy porozmawiamy, na spokojnie wszystko wytłumaczę i doradzę.
Pozdrawiam Was serdecznie. Trzymajcie się!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Diewczyny ja moge Wam polecic dobrego ginekologa ktory dokonuje zabiegi tylko trzeba sie pofatygowac do Bielska Baałej. zabieg ksztuje ok 1600zł albo jesli chcecie odpowiednie tabletki to tez wypisze recepte. Gosc jest godny zaufania i napewno cos doradzi 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwazajcie dziewczyny ta ten mumer to oszustka. zamowiłam u niej tabletki i RUTINOSKORBIN

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie masz z kim pogadać? Masz wątpliwości?
Zapraszamy do anonimowego telefonu Netporadni.
n e t p o r a d n i a  p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Uwazajcie dziewczyny ta ten mumer to oszustka. zamowiłam u niej tabletki i RUTINOSKORBIN


To proszę mi powiedzieć w jaki sposób zostałaś oszukana przeze mnie? Skoro wysyłam tylko i wyłącznie paczki gdzie otwierasz, sprawdzasz a potem płacisz! Sama piszę w swoim ogłoszeniu żeby nie odbierać paczek gdzie nie ma sprawdzenia zawartości przed zapłatą... Więc jak oszukałam??????????????????????????????
A tu zdjęcie nowego super Mifepristone ze świerzutkiej partii:

zapodaj.net/dbd175bb4415a.jpg.html

trzeba ten link wkleić w okno przeglądarki
no i zdjęcie które zadedykowałam pewnej Pani z innego forum i reszczie oczerniającej mnie:

zapodaj.net/a80ebe11510bf.jpg.html

A tu jest link do mojego ogłoszenia w którym znajdziecie zdjęcia już z nowej partii.

gdynia.oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/782193/gdynia-Tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja-farmakologiczna.html
No i oczywiście zdjęcia moge wysłać na życzenie z każdym dowolnym tekstem, szlaczkiem, i innym charakterystycznym czymś specjalnie dla Ciebie
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię oryginalny zestaw whw.

bronzo@wp.pl
724754007

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Aborcja?
w w w. netporadnia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Diewczyny ja moge Wam polecic dobrego ginekologa ktory wykonuje zabiegi tylko trzeba sie pofatygowac do Bielska Białej. Zabieg ksztuje ok 1600zł albo jesli chcecie odpowiednie tabletki na wywołanie poronienia to tez jest możliwosc wypisania recepty na odpowiedni lek . Gosc jest godny zaufania i napewno cos doradzi 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Udało się. w końcu za drugim razem trafiłam na uczciwych i rzetelnych ludzi, którzy mi pomogli. za pierwszym razem zamówiłam jakieś tabletki ale nie pomogły nic nie zadziałały, kontakt się urwał. Dlatego szukałam dalej i znalazłam numer 797 650 965, i tam znalazłam najbardziej kompetentną osobe która mi pomogła i wszystko się szybko skonczyło. Pisze to aby ułatwić wam znalezienie rzetelnej wiedzy na ten temat i usuniecie problemu w najbezpieczniejszy sposób.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Diewczyny ja moge Wam polecic dobrego ginekologa ktory wykonuje zabiegi tylko trzeba sie pofatygowac do Bielska Białej. Zabieg ksztuje ok 1600zł albo jesli chcecie odpowiednie tabletki na wywołanie poronienia to tez jest możliwosc wypisania recepty na odpowiedni lek . Gosc jest godny zaufania i napewno cos doradzi 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw z WHW 1+8 cena 400zł Kontakt: marlena2018@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam do sprzedania Cytotec w cenie 170 zł. Cytotec + Mifepristone w cenie 330 zł. Do tego trzeba doliczyć koszt przesyłki express + sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą 25 zł. Posiadam też Arthroteck w cenie 150 zł + Mifepristone 310 zł Przesyłka w dyskretnym kartoniku, nie zdradza zawartości. Na życzenie mogę przesłać zdjęcia leku z dowolnym tekstem podanym przez Ciebie w celu weryfikacji autentyczności, którą także sprawdzisz przy odbiorze. Dostajesz paczkę do ręki, otwierasz ją, sprawdzasz na końcu płacisz. Leki są oryginalnie zablistrowane czyli w oryginalnych listkach, z datą ważności i numerem partii, nic luzem w woreczku nie wysyłam.
Jeśli potrzebujesz oryginalnych, sprawdzonych tabletek poronnych, nie dzwoń tylko napisz SMS o treści: POMOC - pod numer: 794378063 oddzwonię do 15 minut.
Jeśli chcesz możesz wejśc także na strone z moim ogłoszeniem. Tam znajdziesz zdjęcia, ceny i opis.
Tu jest link który należy skopiować i wkleić w pasek adresu przeglądarki:
gdynia.oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/782193/gdynia-Tabletki-p oronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja-farmakologi czna.html
A tu fajna fota Mifepristone: zapodaj.net/dbd175bb4415a.jpg.html
Pomagam w doborze zestawu. Mam mnóstwo udanych kuracji na koncie. Zapraszam serdecznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny....
7.05 (poniedziałek)brałam art doustnie. Po pierwszej dawce zaczęło się krwawienie i biegunka. Po drugiej dawce krwawienie się rozkrecilo. Leciała żywa krew ciurkiem. Bałam się wziąć trzecią dawce. Jednak ją zażyłam, położyłam się na łóżko i zasnęłam. Obudziłam się po niecałej godzinie. Poczułam, że mam mokrą piżamie od krwi, która coraz bardziej się ze mnie lała. Czułam okropny ból brzucha i kręgosłupa nie mogłam się przekręcić  na drugi bok. Jakoś udało mi się zejść z łóżka na podłogę, leżałam tak jeszcze jakiś czas. Później jakoś poszłam do łazienki. Dostałam znów w biegunki i zaczęła wylatywać że mnie ogromna ilość krwi i taka jakby galareta.... w pewnym momencie zaczęło mi się zbierać na wymioty i robić mi się słabo. Położyłam się na podłodze w łazience i po kilku minutach przeszło. Wstałam położyłam się na łóżko i zasnęłam. Jeszcze dwa razy w nocy wstawałam, bo budziło mnie zielone krwawienie. Ale już nie czułam się źle. Rano poszłam do pracy. Krwawiłam, ale już mniej intensywnie. Kolejnego dnia podczas sikania wylatywały ze mnie duże skrzepy taka wątróbka i tak przez cały dzień. Później krwawnie jakby się zmniejszyło. W sobotę znów się nasiliło, wyglądało to jak okres. Trwało to kolejny tydzień. Dziś jeszcze plamię. Jutro minie 2 tygodnie od zabiegu..... 
11.05 czyli 4 dni od zabiegu robiłam bete, wyszła 8822... 
14.05 beta 2579...
18.05 beta 939....
Bardzo wolno spada...
Co o tym myślicie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zostałam OSZUKANA przez 794378063
Uwazajcie dziewczyny ta ten mumer to oszustka. zamowiłam u niej tabletki i RUTINOSKORBIN

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zostałam OSZUKANA przez 794378063
> Uwazajcie dziewczyny ta ten mumer to oszustka. zamowiłam u niej tabletki i RUTINOSKORBIN


To proszę mi powiedzieć w jaki sposób zostałaś oszukana przeze mnie?(  TE ODWIECZNE CZEKANIE NA ODPOWIEDŹ NA TO PYTANIE, JEST BEZCENNA   )    Skoro wysyłam tylko i wyłącznie paczki gdzie otwierasz, sprawdzasz a potem płacisz! Sama piszę w swoim ogłoszeniu żeby nie odbierać paczek gdzie nie ma sprawdzenia zawartości przed zapłatą... Więc jak oszukałam???
Aby rozwiać wszelkie wątpliwości na mój temat wklejam linki ze zdjęciami części mojego towaru:
te jest z dedykacją dla wszystkich i osoby z innego forum
zapodaj.net/a80ebe11510bf.jpg.html
Tu jest zdjęcie blistra od strony napisu z mojej nowej partii Mifepristone
zapodaj.net/dbd175bb4415a.jpg.html
A jak chcecie wiecej zdjęć i opisów to tu:
gdynia.oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/782193/gdynia-Tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja-farmakologiczna.html
oczywiście mogę zrobić zdjęcie leków z napisem jakim kolwiek chcecie
Jeszcze raz powtarzam. Ogłaszam się tylko pod jednym numerem telefonu: 794378063. Z innymi numerami oraz mailami nie mam nic wspólnego. Nigdy nikogo nie oszukałam, wręcz przeciwnie mam za sobą mnóstwo udanych kuracji i zadowolonych klientek. Również takich które zakupiły tabletki z innych źródeł, np. w jakichś woreczkach albo w innych dziwnych opakowaniach. Trafiając na moje ogłoszenie masz 100% pewności że nie zostaniesz oszukana. Pozdrawiam serdecznnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Psługuje sie tymi numerami 533 141 847 oraz 794378063 oszukała mnie na 450zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To proszę mi powiedzieć w jaki sposób zostałaś oszukana przeze mnie?( TE ODWIECZNE CZEKANIE NA ODPOWIEDŹ NA TO PYTANIE, JEST BEZCENNE ) Skoro wysyłam tylko i wyłącznie paczki gdzie otwierasz, sprawdzasz a potem płacisz! Sama piszę w swoim ogłoszeniu żeby nie odbierać paczek gdzie nie ma sprawdzenia zawartości przed zapłatą... Więc jak oszukałam???
Aby rozwiać wszelkie wątpliwości na mój temat wklejam linki ze zdjęciami części mojego towaru:
te jest z dedykacją dla wszystkich oczerniających i osoby z innego forum:
zapodaj.net/a80ebe11510bf.jpg.html
Tu jest zdjęcie blistra od strony napisu z mojej nowej partii Mifepristone:
zapodaj.net/dbd175bb4415a.jpg.html
A jak chcecie wiecej zdjęć i opisów to tu:
gdynia.oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/782193/gdynia-Tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja-farmakologiczna.html
Oczywiście mogę zrobić zdjęcie leków z napisem jakim kolwiek chcecie.
Jeszcze raz powtarzam. Ogłaszam się tylko pod jednym numerem telefonu: 794378063. Z innymi numerami oraz mailami nie mam nic wspólnego. Nigdy nikogo nie oszukałam, wręcz przeciwnie mam za sobą mnóstwo udanych kuracji i zadowolonych klientek. Również takich które zakupiły tabletki z innych źródeł, np. w jakichś woreczkach albo w innych dziwnych opakowaniach. Trafiając na moje ogłoszenie masz 100% pewności że nie zostaniesz oszukana. Pozdrawiam serdecznnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Psługuje sie tymi numerami 533 141 847 oraz 794378063 oszukała mnie na 450zł


Najdroższy zestaw wraz z przesyłką u mnie kosztuje 355 zł więc kwota 450 zł to kwota z kosmosu wzięta  :Smile:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odkupie pilnie tabletki z wow 
A kare. K.cierniewska@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Edyta to OSZUSTKA
Zamowilam u niej tabletki 3 tygodnie temu i do dzis nic nie otrzymałam.
Odaj mi moje 400zł zlodziejko i oszustko
takimi numerami posluguje sie oszustka 533141847 oraz 794378063

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Edyta to OSZUSTKA
> Zamowilam u niej tabletki 3 tygodnie temu i do dzis nic nie otrzymałam.
> Odaj mi moje 400zł zlodziejko i oszustko
> takimi numerami posluguje sie oszustka 533141847 oraz 794378063


To proszę mi powiedzieć w jaki sposób zostałaś oszukana przeze mnie?( TE ODWIECZNE CZEKANIE NA ODPOWIEDŹ NA TO PYTANIE, JEST BEZCENNE ) Skoro wysyłam tylko i wyłącznie paczki gdzie otwierasz, sprawdzasz a potem płacisz! Sama piszę w swoim ogłoszeniu żeby nie odbierać paczek gdzie nie ma sprawdzenia zawartości przed zapłatą... Więc jak oszukałam???
Aby rozwiać wszelkie wątpliwości na mój temat wklejam linki ze zdjęciami części mojego towaru:
te jest z dedykacją dla wszystkich oczerniających i osoby z innego forum:
zapodaj.net/a80ebe11510bf.jpg.html
Tu jest zdjęcie blistra od strony napisu z mojej nowej partii Mifepristone:
zapodaj.net/dbd175bb4415a.jpg.html
A jak chcecie wiecej zdjęć i opisów to tu:
gdynia.oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/782193/gdynia-Tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja-farmakologiczna.html
Oczywiście mogę zrobić zdjęcie leków z napisem jakim kolwiek chcecie.
Jeszcze raz powtarzam. Ogłaszam się tylko pod jednym numerem telefonu: 794378063. Z innymi numerami oraz mailami nie mam nic wspólnego. Nigdy nikogo nie oszukałam, wręcz przeciwnie mam za sobą mnóstwo udanych kuracji i zadowolonych klientek. Również takich które zakupiły tabletki z innych źródeł, np. w jakichś woreczkach albo w innych dziwnych opakowaniach. Trafiając na moje ogłoszenie masz 100% pewności że nie zostaniesz oszukana. Pozdrawiam serdecznnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dokladnie tydzien temu odebralam paczke od Pani Edyty przeszlam kuracje i jestem zadowolona. Dostalam tabletki w blistrach mifepristone i cytotec. Sprawdzilam zaplacilam i zrobilam to. Niech sie Pani im nie daje!

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjaziony lekarz ginekolog ponieważ znalazłam sie w bardzo trudnej sutuacji. Jesli jest jakas dziewczyna ktora potrzebuje pomocy to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 200zł plus koszt wysyłki. Na życzenie moge wysłac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakupu. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjaziony lekarz ginekolog ponieważ znalazłam sie w bardzo trudnej sutuacji. Jesli jest jakas dziewczyna ktora potrzebuje pomocy to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 200zł plus koszt wysyłki. Na życzenie moge wysłac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakupu. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec czysty Misoprostol marki pfizer

12 tabletek 450 zł 

Wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata 

729.279.449

Kontakt SMS cytotec oddzwonie max 10minut Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

Telefon - Chat – Email  ZAUFANIA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej kobitki...dzisiaj dostałam opóźnioną paczuszkę od womenonhelp...bardzo się stresowałam byłam już w 7 tygodniu i zdecydowałam się na zabieg w niemczech....Teraz doszła paczka z womenonhelp, na szczęścię już jej nie potrzebuję...oddam za równowartość wpłaconej darowizny 300zł...pełen zestaw a-kare 8+1tbl data ważności czerwiec 2020...kontakt mail klaudia@mail2tor.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię oryginalne tabletki(mifepristone+8misoprastol) w blistrach z data wazości. e-mail patja4@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam tego ginekologa
ja moge polecic dobrego i dyskretnego ginekologa ktory wykonuje zabiegi albo jesli chcecie odpowiednie tabletki na wywołanie poronienia to tez jest możliwosc wysłania juz gotowej recepty . Gosc jest godny zaufania i napewno cos doradzi 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Jeżeli jesteś w ciąży i nie możesz urodzić tego dziecka to tu masz jedyną szansę na przeprowadzenie najbezpieczniejszego zabiegu usunięcia niechcianej ciąży. Zadzwoń pod numer 883125454 tam wszystkiego się dowiesz. Jeżeli masz pytania lub boisz się czy jest to bezpieczne to od razu informujemy, że pomagamy rozwiązywać ten trudny problem od bardzo dawna ze 100% skutecznością. Jeżeli potrzebujesz fachowej pomocy to zadzwoń.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec odbiór osobisty całe kujawsko-pomorskie 12 Tab. Cena 450 zł tel 
881.666.271

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Na życzenie moge wysłac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakupu. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zastanawiasz się co zrobić?

w w w. netporadnia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestem w 13 tygodniu ciąży i muszę ja zakończyć tylko już zgłupiał tyle tego jest .co najlepiej i najskuteczniej by podzialalo prosze o doradzenie

----------


## Karolinaaa

Dziewczyny ja otrzymalam pomoc w klinice Eskulap w Bielsku Białej u ginekologa p. Jakuba Żrebca. Tabletki dostalam w przystepnej cenie a dzis jestem juz 3 dzien po udanym zabiegu co prawda utrzymuje sie lekkie plamienie ale wszystko jest ok. Jesli ktora z was jest w trudnej sytuacji to podaje namiary to tego wspanialego ginekologa i mysle ze mam rowniez pomoze. Polecam Jakub Źrebuec 502 427 780

----------


## P24

Sprzedam zestaw z women on web.
Do mnie przyszedł za późno, po 12 tygodniu ciąży. 
Kontakt tel 514099125 

Pomogę potrzebującej dziewczynie.
100% oryginał.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jestem w 13 tygodniu ciąży i muszę ja zakończyć tylko już zgłupiał tyle tego jest .co najlepiej i najskuteczniej by podzialalo prosze o doradzenie



Zanim podejmiesz decyzję, prosimy przemyśl. Chcesz porozmawiać o nieplanowanej ciąży? 

netporadnia.pl

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjaziony lekarz ginekolog ponieważ znalazłam sie w bardzo trudnej sutuacji. Jesli jest jakas dziewczyna ktora potrzebuje pomocy to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 200zł plus koszt wysyłki. Na życzenie moge wysłac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakupu. Karolina 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw z WHW. Kompletny zablistrowany. Zamówiłam z dwóch źródeł dla pewności i jeden komplet mi niepotrzebny. E-mail : kontakt.tabletki@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

netporadnia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

*Potrzebujesz sprawdzonych tabletek poronnych?* Wejdź tu:  koszalin.oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/562620411/koszalin-tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-tabletki-wczesnoporonne-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja.html

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam tabletki poronne Arthrotec. Cena to 200zł plus koszt wysyłki istnieje rowniez mozliwosc odbioru osobistego. Tabletki sa orginalne, bezpieczne a przedewszystkim skuteczne. Na zyczenie moge wysłac osobie zainteresowanej zdjecie tabletek z dowolnym napisem obok oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakup. Kontakt 502 427 780 Karolina

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

SKUTECZNA I BEZPIECZNA ABORCJA FARMAKOLOGICZNA DO 20 TYGODNIA.
100% ANONIMOWOŚCI I DYSKRECJI

Jeśli potrzebujesz oryginalnych, sprawdzonych tabletek poronnych, zadzwoń

575.893.965


Oryginalne leki z gwarancją 100%,
pakowane w blistrach, z aktualną datą ważności i numerem seryjnym.
Rekomendowane przez kliniki aborcyjne, oraz organizację Women on Web.

ORYGINALNE Ru486 (Mifepristone) – hamuje wydzielanie progesteronu który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży. 
Misoprostol - (Cytotec, Arthrotec)- powoduje skurcze macicy, co za tym idzie wydala tkankę ciążową z macicy.

NIE KUPUJ TABLETEK Z NIEPEWNEGO ŹRÓDŁA!
ZAOPATRUJ SIĘ TYLKO U PEWNYCH I POLECANYCH DOSTAWCÓW!



Wysyłka Poczta Polska
Do ceny zestawu należy doliczyć koszt przesyłki:


ODBIERAJ TYLKO PRZESYŁKI Z OPCJĄ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOSCI PRZED ZAPŁATĄ – MASZ GWARANCJE, ŻE NIE ZOSTANIESZ OSZUKANA

Zamówienia składane do godz. 14:00 są realizowane w tym samym dniu.

Paczki do większych miast dostarczane są do 24 godzin, do mniejszych miejscowości do 48 godzin.
Przesyłka w dyskretnym opakowaniu, nie zdradzającym zawartości,
zabezpieczona przed uszkodzeniem.

Zapewniam uczciwość, pełną dyskrecję i pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

*Przystępna cena, przesyłka dyskretna do max 3 dni roboczych, sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą, możliwość wysyłki poste restante także ze sprawdzeniem, otrzymujesz numer nadania po wysyłce, stały kontakt podczas kuracji, stała wpowspółpraca z ginekologiem, tylko oryginalne i sprawdzone protukty. Nie zawiedziesz się. Sprawdź tutaj* 



_P.S to zaszczyt że poprzedniczka skopiowała część treści z mojego ogłoszenia_

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to ogloszenie powyzej to sciema tabletki cytotek wygladaja zupelnie inaczej a ta pojedyncza to jest sciema

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po pierwsze Cytotec ma kilka róznych opakowań, te włoskie tak wyglądają.
A po drugie Abortab sprzedają w Indiach.Tu można zobaczyć *lub wygooglować sobie w internecie. najlepeij wpisać sam Abortab.* Konkurencja nie śpi widze  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

te zdjęcie miało być wcześniej  :Smile:

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam tabletki poronne Arthrotec. Cena to 200zł plus koszt wysyłki istnieje rowniez mozliwosc odbioru osobistego. Tabletki sa orginalne, bezpieczne a przedewszystkim skuteczne. Na zyczenie moge wysłac osobie zainteresowanej zdjecie tabletek z dowolnym napisem obok oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakup. Kontakt 502 427 780 Karolina

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

SKUTECZNA I BEZPIECZNA ABORCJA FARMAKOLOGICZNA DO 20 TYGODNIA.
100% ANONIMOWOŚCI I DYSKRECJI

Jeśli potrzebujesz oryginalnych, sprawdzonych tabletek poronnych, zadzwoń

575.893.965


Oryginalne leki z gwarancją 100%,
pakowane w blistrach, z aktualną datą ważności i numerem seryjnym.
Rekomendowane przez kliniki aborcyjne, oraz organizację Women on Web.

ORYGINALNE Ru486 (Mifepristone) – hamuje wydzielanie progesteronu który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży. 
Misoprostol - (Cytotec, Arthrotec)- powoduje skurcze macicy, co za tym idzie wydala tkankę ciążową z macicy.

NIE KUPUJ TABLETEK Z NIEPEWNEGO ŹRÓDŁA!
ZAOPATRUJ SIĘ TYLKO U PEWNYCH I POLECANYCH DOSTAWCÓW!



Wysyłka Poczta Polska
Do ceny zestawu należy doliczyć koszt przesyłki:

Wysyłka kraj i zagranica

Szybko i dyskretnie


ODBIERAJ TYLKO PRZESYŁKI Z OPCJĄ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOSCI PRZED ZAPŁATĄ – MASZ GWARANCJE, ŻE NIE ZOSTANIESZ OSZUKANA

Zamówienia składane do godz. 14:00 są realizowane w tym samym dniu.

Paczki do większych miast dostarczane są do 24 godzin, do mniejszych miejscowości do 48 godzin.
Przesyłka w dyskretnym opakowaniu, nie zdradzającym zawartości,
zabezpieczona przed uszkodzeniem.

Zapewniam uczciwość, pełną dyskrecję i pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poronne Arthrotec. Cena to 200zł plus koszt wysyłki istnieje rowniez mozliwosc odbioru osobistego. Tabletki sa orginalne, bezpieczne a przedewszystkim skuteczne. Na zyczenie moge wysłac osobie zainteresowanej zdjecie tabletek z dowolnym napisem obok oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakup. Kontakt 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam całe opakowanie leku artrotek 20szt.Chetnie odsprzedam .Mozliwa wysyłka pobraniowa z sprawdzeniem lub odbior osobisty.792904982

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam tabletki poronne Arthrotec. Cena to 200zł plus koszt wysyłki istnieje rowniez mozliwosc odbioru osobistego. Tabletki sa orginalne, bezpieczne a przedewszystkim skuteczne. Na zyczenie moge wysłac osobie zainteresowanej zdjecie tabletek z dowolnym napisem obok oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakup. Kontakt 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam receptę jeszcze zamknięta w kopercie, przyszła z womenonweb.com,zamówiłam jedno i drugie żeby mieć pewność ze zdążę
tel. 535028893

----------


## Karolinaaa

Witam. Posiadam skuteczny zestaw wczesnoporonny

1) Zestaw pierwszy to 12szt tab.wczesnoporonnych Arthrotec (90% skutecznosci)

2) Zestaw drugi to 12szt. tab.wczesnoporonnych Arthrotec
plus Ru 486 (99% skutecznosci)

Cena zestawu 1 to 200zl plus 70zl tab.Ru 846

Tabletki sa orginalne sprowadzane z Holandii poniewaz moj partner jest lekarzem 
i wspólpracuje z Holenderska klinika aborcyjna.
Zestaw mozna odebrac osobiscie jak rowiez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju.
Udzielamy profesjonalnej porady ginekologicznej jak również udzielamy 
porady jak stosowac tabletki poronne . 
Kontakt pod numerem 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

*Żelazne zasady które trzeba przestrzegać kupując tabletki poronne od nieznanego sprzedawcy. 1 Koniecznie sprawdzaj czy przesyłkę możesz otworzyć przed zapłaceniem za nią. 2 Proś o zdjęcia tabletek pośród których leży karteczka ze swoim unikalnym napisem pisanym odręcznie . 3 Dodatkowo listki muszą być pokazane z dwóch stron, tak aby było na nich widać datę przydatności, numer partii, nazwę i dodatkowe informacje. Jeśli nie ma na listku tych napisów, to wiedz że to jest lipa! 4 Jeśli ktoś się ogłasza że jest ginekologiem to nim nie jest! Oni się nie wychylają! 5 No i oczywistym jest to że towar ze zdjęcia musi być identyczny z towarem którym odbierzecie. Pamiętajcie o tym wszystkim a unikniecie oszustwa. Róbcie wszystko z głową*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam polecam leki poronne

Kazdy zestaw zawiera oryginalnie zapakowane leki z numerami seryjnymi data waznasci 
opis leku 

każda paczka jest wysyłana kurierem z sprawdzeniem zawartosci mozesz otworzyc przesyłke przed dokonaniem zapłaty za nią i wszystko sprawdzić!!!

PONAD 7 LAT DOŚWIADCZENIA !!!
OFERUJEMY NIEUSTANNĄ POMOC !!!


KONTAKT
575.893.965


Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę? Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką? Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru ! Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.



do przeprowadzenia zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna (najskuteczniejsza i najbezpieczniejsza metode aborcji ) Misoprostol oraz Mifepristone (RU-486)

Zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w ktorych aborcja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 20 tyg ciazy.

Tabletki sa oryginalnie zapakowane, najwyzsza dawke mizoprostolu w tabletce, sa w blistrach, maja dluga date waznosci, dzieki czemu przeprowadzisz bezpiecznie aborcje w domu, bez koniecznoćci szpitalnych zabiegow ktore czesto koncza sie powiklaniami przy uzyciu zamiennikow.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Udało się. w końcu za drugim razem trafiłam na uczciwych i rzetelnych ludzi, którzy mi pomogli. za pierwszym razem zamówiłam jakieś tabletki ale nie pomogły nic nie zadziałały, kontakt się urwał. Dlatego szukałam dalej i znalazłam numer 502 427 780, i tam znalazłam najbardziej kompetentną osobe która mi pomogła i wszystko się szybko skonczyło. Pisze to aby ułatwić wam znalezienie rzetelnej wiedzy na ten temat i usuniecie problemu w najbezpieczniejszy sposób.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

*- przystępna cena
- przesyłka dyskretna do max 3 dni roboczych
- sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą
- możliwość wysyłki poste restante także ze sprawdzeniem
- otrzymujesz numer nadania po wysyłce 
- stały kontakt podczas kuracji
- stała współpraca z ginekologiem
- towar który otrzymasz jest zgodny w 100% ze zdjęciem
- tylko oryginalne i sprawdzone protukty
- na życzenie mogę wysłać zdjęcia na adres email z Twoim własnym tekstem 
-  nie zawiedziesz się* 
*Kliknij tutaj ogłoszenie* 

*Tu kliknij info o produkcie Mifepristone* 
*Tu kliknij info o producencie Mifepristone*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne
Witam. Posiadam skuteczny zestaw wczesnoporonny

1) Zestaw pierwszy to 12szt tab.wczesnoporonnych Arthrotec (90% skutecznosci)

2) Zestaw drugi to 12szt. tab.wczesnoporonnych Arthrotec
plus Ru 486 (99% skutecznosci)

Tabletki sa orginalne sprowadzane z Holandii poniewaz moj partner jest lekarzem 
i wspólpracuje z Holenderska klinika aborcyjna.
Zestaw mozna odebrac osobiscie jak rowiez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju.
Udzielamy profesjonalnej porady ginekologicznej jak również udzielamy 
porady jak stosowac tabletki poronne . 
Kontakt pod numerem 502-427-780

----------


## Karolinaaa

Skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne
Witam. Posiadam skuteczny zestaw wczesnoporonny

1) Zestaw pierwszy to 12szt tab.wczesnoporonnych Arthrotec (90% skutecznosci)

2) Zestaw drugi to 12szt. tab.wczesnoporonnych Arthrotec
plus Ru 486 (99% skutecznosci)

Tabletki sa orginalne sprowadzane z Holandii poniewaz moj partner jest lekarzem 
i wspólpracuje z Holenderska klinika aborcyjna.
Zestaw mozna odebrac osobiscie jak rowiez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju.
Udzielamy profesjonalnej porady ginekologicznej jak również udzielamy 
porady jak stosowac tabletki poronne . 
Kontakt pod numerem 502-427-780

----------


## Karolinaaa

Skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne
Witam. Posiadam skuteczny zestaw wczesnoporonny

1) Zestaw pierwszy to 12szt tab.wczesnoporonnych Arthrotec (90% skutecznosci)

2) Zestaw drugi to 12szt. tab.wczesnoporonnych Arthrotec
plus Ru 486 (99% skutecznosci)

Tabletki sa orginalne sprowadzane z Holandii poniewaz moj partner jest lekarzem 
i wspólpracuje z Holenderska klinika aborcyjna.
Zestaw mozna odebrac osobiscie jak rowiez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju.
Udzielamy profesjonalnej porady ginekologicznej jak również udzielamy 
porady jak stosowac tabletki poronne ... 
Kontakt pod numerem 502-427-780

----------


## Karolinaaa

Skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne
Witam. Posiadam skuteczny zestaw wczesnoporonny

1) Zestaw pierwszy to 12szt tab.wczesnoporonnych Arthrotec (90% skutecznosci)

2) Zestaw drugi to 12szt. tab.wczesnoporonnych Arthrotec
plus Ru 486 (99% skutecznosci)

Tabletki sa orginalne sprowadzane z Holandii poniewaz moj partner jest lekarzem 
i wspólpracuje z Holenderska klinika aborcyjna.
Zestaw mozna odebrac osobiscie jak rowiez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju.
Udzielamy profesjonalnej porady ginekologicznej jak również udzielamy 
porady jak stosowac tabletki poronne . 
Kontakt pod numerem 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ZOSTALAM OSZUKANA NA 350zł dziewczyny uwazajcie na ten mumer 533-141-847 ,881 327 339 oraz 883081724 to jest ta sama osoba tylko ma wiecej numerow i oszukuje ludzi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ZOSTALAM OSZUKANA NA 350zł dziewczyny uwazajcie na ten mumer 533-141-847 ,881 327 339 oraz 883081724 to jest ta sama osoba tylko ma wiecej numerow i oszukuje ludzi. .,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Udało się. w końcu za drugim razem trafiłam na uczciwych i rzetelnych ludzi, którzy mi pomogli. za pierwszym razem zamówiłam jakieś tabletki ale nie pomogły nic nie zadziałały, kontakt się urwał. Dlatego szukałam dalej i znalazłam numer 502 427 780, i tam znalazłam najbardziej kompetentną osobe która mi pomogła i wszystko się dobrze skonczyło. Pisze to aby ułatwić wam znalezienie rzetelnej wiedzy na ten temat i usuniecie problemu w najbezpieczniejszy sposób.

----------


## Karolinaaa

Skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne
Witam. Posiadam skuteczny zestaw wczesnoporonny

1) Zestaw pierwszy to 12szt tab.wczesnoporonnych Arthrotec (95% skutecznosci)

2) Zestaw drugi to 12szt. tab.wczesnoporonnych Arthrotec
plus Ru 486 (99% skutecznosci)

Tabletki sa orginalne sprowadzane z Holandii poniewaz moj partner jest lekarzem 
i wspólpracuje z Holenderska klinika aborcyjna.
Zestaw mozna odebrac osobiscie jak rowiez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju.
Udzielamy profesjonalnej porady ginekologicznej jak również udzielamy 
porady jak stosowac tabletki poronne . 
Kontakt pod numerem 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

*- przystępna cena
- przesyłka dyskretna do max 3 dni roboczych
- sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą
- możliwość wysyłki poste restante także ze sprawdzeniem
- otrzymujesz numer nadania po wysyłce 
- stały kontakt podczas kuracji
- stała współpraca z ginekologiem
- towar który otrzymasz jest zgodny w 100% ze zdjęciem
- tylko oryginalne i sprawdzone protukty
- na życzenie mogę wysłać zdjęcia na adres email z Twoim własnym tekstem 
-  nie zawiedziesz się* 
*Kliknij tutaj ogłoszenie* 

*Tu kliknij info o produkcie Mifepristone* 
*Tu kliknij info o producencie Mifepristone* 

*Niestety Pani Karolina chce wykończyć konkurencję, bardzo mnie to smuci. Całą prawdę na temat tego numeru: 502 427 780  znajdziecie na tym forum:* *Kliknij tutaj Kafeteria Tabletki poronne, sprawdzone źródła * 
*Ja ogłaszam się tylko pod tym numerem telefonu 883-081-724 z nikim innym nie mam nic wspólnego. Pozdrawiam*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

byłam w trudnej sytuacji a ta pani ktora sie tu oglasza numerem 883081724 jest perfidna manipulantka i oszustka. Oszukała mnie i mam nadzieje ze sie za to bedzies smażyc w piekke

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

byłam w trudnej sytuacji a ta pani ktora sie tu oglasza numerem 883081724 jest perfidna manipulantka i oszustka. Oszukała mnie i mam nadzieje ze sie za to bedzies smażyc w piekle

----------


## Karolinaaa

Witam. Posiadam skuteczny zestaw wczesnoporonny

1) Zestaw pierwszy to 12szt tab.wczesnoporonnych Arthrotec (95% skutecznosci)

2) Zestaw drugi to 12szt. tab.wczesnoporonnych Arthrotec
plus Ru 486 (99% skutecznosci)

Tabletki sa orginalne sprowadzane z Holandii poniewaz moj partner jest lekarzem 
i wspólpracuje z Holenderska klinika aborcyjna.
Zestaw mozna odebrac osobiscie jak rowiez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju.
Udzielamy profesjonalnej porady ginekologicznej jak również udzielamy 
porady jak stosowac tabletki poronne . 
Na życzenie wysyłamy zdjecie tabletek z dowolnym napisem
Kontakt pod numerem 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

*- przystępna cena
- przesyłka dyskretna do max 3 dni roboczych
- sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą
- możliwość wysyłki poste restante także ze sprawdzeniem
- otrzymujesz numer nadania po wysyłce 
- stały kontakt podczas kuracji
- stała współpraca z ginekologiem
- towar który otrzymasz jest zgodny w 100% ze zdjęciem
- tylko oryginalne i sprawdzone protukty
- na życzenie mogę wysłać zdjęcia na adres email z Twoim własnym tekstem 
-  nie zawiedziesz się* 
*Kliknij tutaj ogłoszenie* 

*Tu kliknij info o produkcie Mifepristone* 
*Tu kliknij info o producencie Mifepristone* 

*Niestety Pani Karolina chce wykończyć konkurencję, bardzo mnie to smuci. Całą prawdę na temat tego numeru: 502 427 780  znajdziecie na tym forum:* *Kliknij tutaj Kafeteria Tabletki poronne, sprawdzone źródła * 
*Ja ogłaszam się tylko pod tym numerem telefonu 883-081-724 z nikim innym nie mam nic wspólnego. Pozdrawiam*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzeda oryginalne opakowanie tabletek z serwisu WOW. Proszę pisać na a.zimnoch@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Cytotec, Arthrotec, Mifepristone. Na życzenie zdjęcia. Przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą. (883422330)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Udało się. w końcu za drugim razem trafiłam na uczciwych i rzetelnych ludzi, którzy mi pomogli. za pierwszym razem zamówiłam jakieś tabletki ale nie pomogły nic nie zadziałały, kontakt się urwał. Dlatego szukałam dalej i znalazłam numer 502 427 780, i tam znalazłam najbardziej kompetentną osobe która mi pomogła i wszystko się szybko skonczyło. Pisze to aby ułatwić wam znalezienie rzetelnej wiedzy na ten temat i usuniecie problemu w najbezpieczniejszy sposób.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ZOSTALAM OSZUKANA NA 350zł dziewczyny uwazajcie na ten mumer 533-141-847 , oraz 883081724 to jest ta sama osoba ogłasza sie na roznych forach i oszukuje ludzi. Oszukała mnie na 350zł. Oddaj mi moje pieniadze ZŁODZIEJKO

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skuteczne tabletki wczosnoporonne

    Witam. Posiadam skuteczny zestaw wczesnoporonny

    1) Zestaw pierwszy to 12szt tab.wczesnoporonnych Arthrotec (95% skutecznosci)

    2) Zestaw drugi to 12szt. tab.wczesnoporonnych Arthrotec
    plus Ru 486 (99% skutecznosci)

    Tabletki sa orginalne sprowadzane z Holandii poniewaz moj partner jest lekarzem
    i wspólpracuje z Holenderska klinika aborcyjna.
    Zestaw mozna odebrac osobiscie jak rowiez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju.
    Udzielamy profesjonalnej porady ginekologicznej jak również udzielamy
    porady jak stosowac tabletki poronne .
    Na życzenie wysyłamy zdjecie tabletek z dowolnym napisem
    Kontakt pod numerem 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ZOSTALAM OSZUKANA NA 350zł dziewczyny uwazajcie na ten mumer 533-141-847 , oraz 883081724 to jest ta sama osoba ogłasza sie na roznych forach i oszukuje ludzi. Oszukała mnie na 350zł. Oddaj mi moje pieniadze ZŁODZIEJKO


Pamiętajcie ludzie że konkurencja aonimowo może pisać wszystko na każdego. Po co mam oszukiwać mając towar? Wysyłam ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą. Czyli otwierasz, sprawdzasz czy wszystko się zgadza a na końcu dopiero płacisz. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przestrzegam  wszystkich przed zakupem  tabletek od nr 502-427-780 .
Pan, który odbiera telefon twierdzi, że jest lekarzem ginekologiem.  Ogłaszają się ,że posiadają zestawy Arthrotek + Ru486 .Po moim pytaniu  jak wygląda ta tabletka, jaka firma jest producentem, pan  zaczął się jąka, nie wiedział co powiedzieć. Potem coś wspomniał ,że producent z Indii. Poprosiłem o zdjęcia , ale pan znowu zaczął sie miotać i nie wiedział co powiedzieć, w końcu okazało się ,że nie ma żadnego zdjęcia. Potem powiedział mi,że dostaje towar od znajomego z Holandii i mam czekać , bo towar bedzie za kilka dni . Wieczorem dostałem smsa,że zadnego Ru486 nie będzie. Po prostu ludzie z nr 502-427-780 próbują sprzwedawać coś ,czego nie mają.
Ale najlepsze jest to ,że pan "ginekolog" powiedział , że u niego  kupują kobiety będące w 18 miesiącu ciąży.Jak się go zapytałem,czy wie, że moze zrobić takiej dziewczynie wielką krzywdę, odpowiedział,że biorą tabletki na własne ryzyko. Panie "ginekologu", nie  jest pan żadnym  ginekologiem, a  dobrze pan wie, a może jednak  nie,  że skuteczność tych tabletek ,to ostatecznie 12 tydzień , dlaczego  pan wciska dziewczynom kit i naraża ich zdrowie .
Sami widzicie jacy "ginekolodzy" sprzedaja tabletki na tym portalu.
Nie dajcie się zwariować, myślcie, zanim stracicie pieniadze a co najważniejsze również  zdrowie.

----------


## Justyna23

Witajcie! Zostało mi jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonych Arthrotec z mojego udanego zabiegu. Zakupiłam na wszelki wypadek dwa opakowania ale okazaly sie bardzo skuteczne wiec jedno opakowanie mi zostało i odsprzedam potrzebujacej osobie za cene jaka je zakupiłam czyli za 200zł. Odbior osobisyu w Tychach albo tez moge wyslac komus kurierem. Justyna 510-653-012

----------


## Karolinaaa

Droga konkurencjo nie jestesmy oszustami i nie wiem z kim pan rozmawiał ale chyba nie ze mna bo nie sprzedajemy czegos czego nie posiadamy. Sprzedajemy leki ktore sa bezpieczne dla naszych klientów i ktore polecilibyśmy naszym bliskim. Nie sprzedajemy lekow pochodzacych z niepewnego zródła. Wszystkie leki sa zakupione w polsce na ktore posiadamy paragon i wypisywane przez ginekologa z ktorym jestesmy w stałej wspołpracy zarowno my jak osoby ktore stosuja zakupione od nas tabletki. Zapraszamy do zakupu sprawdzonych i bezpiecznych srodkow poronnych Kontakt 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proszę pana , gdzie pana tabletki z Holandii , rozumiem że w Holandii sprzedają tabletki z paragonem polskiej apteki.
No i najważniejsze - gdzie to Ru 486 , bo jakoś nie widzę.

Co do konkurencji wasza wojna mnie nie interesuje , zamówiłem już pełny zestaw- 12  Cytotec i 1 tabl. Ru-486 własnie taki jak miał być u pana - producent  Indie.

I jeszcze jedno . Nie wprowadzajcie ludzi w błąd, pisząc ,ze macie towar, którego pewnie nigdy nie widzieliscie na oczy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja kupiłam jakis czas temu Cytotec ktory mi wogole nie pomogł tylko przez dwa dni bolał mnie brzuch i nie najlepiej sie po nim czułam. Arthrotec jest skuteczniejszy i odrazu mi pomogł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja kupiłam jakis czas temu Cytotec ktory mi wogole nie pomogł tylko przez dwa dni bolał mnie brzuch i nie najlepiej sie po nim czułam. Arthrotec jest skuteczniejszy i odrazu mi pomogł


Przecież to to samo, tyle że W Arthrotecku mamy 250 razy więcej Diclofenacku niż Misoprostolu a to Misoprostol  odpowiada za poronienie. W Cytotecku mamy sam czysty Misoprostol. Różnica jest taka że Arthroteck nie rozpuszcza się cały zostawiając mocno szczypiący rdzeń w ustach, a Cytotec cały w pełni się rozpuszcza. Kupując Arthrotec trzeba sprawdzać naślinienie w ustach, czy już się rozpuścił i takie tam... A  Cytoteck? nic nie trzeba bo caluśki się rozpuszcza. Dużo o tym w internecie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja kupiłam jakis czas temu Cytotec ktory mi wogole nie pomogł tylko przez dwa dni bolał mnie brzuch i nie najlepiej sie po nim czułam. Arthrotec jest skuteczniejszy i odrazu mi pomogł


Cytotec i Arthrotec dają jedyne 70% skuteczności, widocznie zadziałało te 30% niepowodzenia, więc to się zdaża. To że Pani poprawiła Arthroteckiem tu musiało zadziałać te 70%. Największa pewność co do skutków ma Mifepristone który jest specjalnie do tego bo zabija płód, i hamuje wydzielanie progesteronu, i razem z Misoprostolem który po zabiciu wydala płód z macicy poprzez skurcze daje aż 98% skuteczności. Szukajcie ludzie Mifepristone

----------


## tabletki poronne

*- przystępna cena
- przesyłka dyskretna do max 3 dni roboczych
- sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą
- możliwość wysyłki prosto na pocztę także ze sprawdzeniem, lokatorzy nic o tym nie będą wiedzieć
- otrzymujesz numer nadania po wysyłce 
- stały kontakt podczas kuracji
- stała współpraca z ginekologiem
- towar który otrzymasz jest zgodny w 100% ze zdjęciem
- tylko oryginalne i sprawdzone protukty
- na życzenie mogę wysłać zdjęcia na adres email z Twoim własnym tekstem 
-  nie zawiedziesz się* 
*Arthrotec i Cytotec sprzedawane w zestawach po 12 sztuk.*
*Więcej informacji: KLIKNIJ W ZDJĘCIE!!!*

*Tu kliknij info o produkcie Mifepristone* 
*Tu kliknij info o producencie Mifepristone*

----------


## Karolinaaa

Oferujemy Państwu skuteczne i bezpieczne środki wczesnoporonne ktore mamy naprawde sprawdzone i ktore możemy polecic z czystym sercem swoim bliskim. Leki są wypisywane przez naszego ginekologa z ktorym jestesmy w scisłej wspołpracy. Oferujemy rowniez Pańswtu stały kontakt z ginekologogiem podczas stosowania tabletej jak rowniez oferujemy wizyte kontrolną po zabiegu. Kontakt 502-427-780

[/URL]

Ps. prosimy nie sugerowac sie komentarzami konkurencji bo wiadomo wiadomo ze konkurencja od tego jest żeby krytykowac o iczerniac innych.

----------


## małolatkowa

tergo świństwa lepiej nie sprzedawaj

----------


## Tabletki Poronne

*- przystępna cena
- przesyłka dyskretna do max 3 dni roboczych
- sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą
- możliwość wysyłki prosto na pocztę także ze sprawdzeniem, lokatorzy nic o tym nie będą wiedzieć
- otrzymujesz numer nadania po wysyłce 
- stały kontakt podczas kuracji
- stała współpraca z ginekologiem
- towar który otrzymasz jest zgodny w 100% ze zdjęciem
- tylko oryginalne i sprawdzone protukty
- na życzenie mogę wysłać zdjęcia na adres email z Twoim własnym tekstem 
-  nie zawiedziesz się* 
*Arthrotec i Cytotec sprzedawane w zestawach po 12 sztuk.*
*Więcej informacji: KLIKNIJ W ZDJĘCIE!!!*

*Tu kliknij info o produkcie Mifepristone* 
*Tu kliknij info o producencie Mifepristone*

----------


## Tabletki poronne

*- przystępna cena
- przesyłka dyskretna do max 3 dni roboczych
- sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą
- możliwość wysyłki prosto na pocztę także ze sprawdzeniem, lokatorzy nic o tym nie będą wiedzieć
- otrzymujesz numer nadania po wysyłce 
- stały kontakt podczas kuracji
- stała współpraca z ginekologiem
- towar który otrzymasz jest zgodny w 100% ze zdjęciem
- tylko oryginalne i sprawdzone protukty
- na życzenie mogę wysłać zdjęcia na adres email z Twoim własnym tekstem 
-  nie zawiedziesz się* 
Arthrotec i Cytotec sprzedawane w zestawach po 12 sztuk.
*Więcej informacji: KLIKNIJ W ZDJĘCIE!!!*

*Tu kliknij info o produkcie Mifepristone* 
*Tu kliknij info o producencie Mifepristone*

----------


## Justyna23

Witajcie! Zostało mi jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonych Arthrotec z mojego udanego zabiegu. Zakupiłam na wszelki wypadek dwa opakowania ale okazaly sie bardzo skuteczne wiec jedno opakowanie mi zostało i odsprzedam potrzebujacej osobie za cene jaka je zakupiłam czyli za 200zł. Odbior osobisyu w Tychach albo tez moge wyslac komus kurierem. Justyna 510-653-012
[/URL]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny uwazajcie na ten numer 883 081 724 to OSZUST !!!
Zamowiłam u tego pana 27.08 br.tabletki. Pan zapewnial mnie o swojej uczciwosci a ja panu zaufałam i wpłaciłam na konto 550zł 

Pan okazał sie zwykłym Oszustem i do dnia dzisiejszego nie odbiera odemnie telefonu.
uwazajcie na ten numer 883-081-724 to OSZUST!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny uwazajcie na ten numer 883 081 724 to OSZUST !!!
Zamowiłam u tego pana 27.08 br.tabletki. Pan zapewnial mnie o swojej uczciwosci a ja panu zaufałam i wpłaciłam na konto 550zł 

Pan okazał sie zwykłym Oszustem i do dnia dzisiejszego nie odbiera odemnie telefonu.
uwazajcie na ten numer 883-081-724 to OSZUST!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny uwazajcie na ten numer 883 081 724 to OSZUST !!!
> Zamowiłam u tego pana 27.08 br.tabletki. Pan zapewnial mnie o swojej uczciwosci a ja panu zaufałam i wpłaciłam na konto 550zł 
> 
> Pan okazał sie zwykłym Oszustem i do dnia dzisiejszego nie odbiera odemnie telefonu.
> uwazajcie na ten numer 883-081-724 to OSZUST!!!


Nie pobieramy wcześniej pieniędzy. Zapłata u nas tylko i wyłącznie przy odbiorze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą. Jest to wyraźnie napisane w ogłoszeniu!!! Kiepska prowokacja. Nie pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A po za tym skąd się wzieła kwota 550zł? Skoro w ogłoszeniu są całkowicie inne kwoty?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie pisze do całej konkurencji , tylko do tych  załamanych brakiem sprzedaży , którzy juz nie wiedzą co zrobić ,żeby mnie oczernić w oczach klientów . Czy myślicie ,że wypisywanie takich bzdur  da wam wiekszą sprzedaż????
Nie , bo nie macie bo nie macie oryginalnych tabletek    
Widze,że szlag was trafia i bzdury wypisujecie .
Po pierwsze : wysyłam tylko za sprawdzeniem przed zapłatą . Nikt mi wczesniej nie przelewa pieniedzy , płatność po sprawdzeniu zawartości - wystarczy  umieć czytać tekst ogłoszenia ze zrozumieniem.
Po drugie : najdroższy zestaw łacznie z wysyłką  kosztuje  355zł ., ale przeciez to trzeba również wyczytać z tekstu ze zrozumieniem .
Podsumowanie : dziewczyny,chłopaki z konkurencji - cofnijcie się z edukacją do 1 klasy podstawówki , może nuczycie się czytać.  
Wasza tempota poraża....
Co do tego konta , to imie i nazwisko - wymysl lepsze , bo to jest jakaś masakra.

----------


## Tabletki Poronne

*- przystępna cena
- przesyłka dyskretna do max 3 dni roboczych
- sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą
- możliwość wysyłki prosto na pocztę także ze sprawdzeniem, lokatorzy nic o tym nie będą wiedzieć
- otrzymujesz numer nadania po wysyłce 
- stały kontakt podczas kuracji
- stała współpraca z ginekologiem
- towar który otrzymasz jest zgodny w 100% ze zdjęciem
- tylko oryginalne i sprawdzone protukty
- na życzenie mogę wysłać zdjęcia na adres email z Twoim własnym tekstem 
-  nie zawiedziesz się* 
Arthrotec i Cytotec sprzedawane w zestawach po 12 sztuk.
*Więcej informacji: KLIKNIJ W ZDJĘCIE!!!*

*Tu kliknij info o produkcie Mifepristone* 
*Tu kliknij info o producencie Mifepristone*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ty perfidny OSZUSCIE  888 081 724 jak mozesz byc tak bezczely i sie jeszczce wypierac przedstawilam ci dowod Twojego oszustwa i nie podaruje ci tych 550zl na ktore mnie oszukałeś i juz tu wiecej nikogo nie oszukasz. Na kazdej stronie na ktorej znajde twoje OSZUśCIE ogloszenie bede pisała ze jestes zlodziejem i nie podaruje Ci tych 550zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

883 081 724 do tempaków z konkurencji , smieję się z waszej tempoty

    Nie pisze do całej konkurencji , tylko do tych załamanych brakiem sprzedaży , którzy juz nie wiedzą co zrobić ,żeby mnie oczernić w oczach klientów . Czy myślicie ,że wypisywanie takich bzdur da wam wiekszą sprzedaż????
    Nie , bo nie macie  oryginalnych tabletek
    Widze,że szlag was trafia i bzdury wypisujecie .
    Po pierwsze : wysyłam tylko za sprawdzeniem przed zapłatą . Nikt mi wczesniej nie przelewa pieniedzy , płatność po sprawdzeniu zawartości - wystarczy umieć czytać tekst ogłoszenia ze zrozumieniem.
    Po drugie : najdroższy zestaw łacznie z wysyłką kosztuje 355zł ., ale przeciez to trzeba również wyczytać z tekstu ze zrozumieniem .
    Podsumowanie : dziewczyny,chłopaki z konkurencji - cofnijcie się z edukacją do 1 klasy podstawówki , może nuczycie się czytać.
    Wasza tempota poraża....
    Co do tego konta , to imie i nazwisko - wymysl lepsze , bo to jest jakaś masakra.

----------


## Karolinaaa

Oferujemy Państwu skuteczne i bezpieczne środki wczesnoporonne ktore mamy naprawde sprawdzone i ktore możemy polecic z czystym sercem swoim bliskim. Leki są wypisywane przez naszego ginekologa z ktorym jestesmy w scisłej wspołpracy i pochodza z polskiej apteki. Oferujemy rowniez Pańswtu stały kontakt z ginekologogiem podczas stosowania tabletej jak rowniez oferujemy wizyte kontrolną po zabiegu. Cena tabletek ktory jest potrzebny do skutecznego zabiegu to 200zl. Preferujemy odbiór osobisty jak rowniez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju. Kontakt 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w ciąży? Chcesz pogadać? 
Zapraszam Cię na w w w . k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie! Zostało mi jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonych Arthrotec z mojego udanego zabiegu. Zakupiłam na wszelki wypadek dwa opakowania ale okazaly sie bardzo skuteczne wiec jedno opakowanie mi zostało i odsprzedam potrzebujacej osobie za cene jaka je zakupiłam czyli za 200zł. Odbior osobisyu w Tychach albo tez moge wyslac komus kurierem. Tabletki sa bardzo skuteczne pomogły mi wiec mysle ze pomoga rowniez i Tobie Justyna 510-653-012

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam receptę na Arthrotek wazna do 17.10.2018 i chetnie odsprzedam poniewaz nie jest juz mi potrzebna a komus moze sie przyda. Zainteresowanym moge wyslac zdjecie recepty. Cena 200zł kontakt meilowy parka2830bb@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw kupiony z WomenHelpWomen, ważny go końca listopada, kupiłam, bo spanikowałam, może komuś się przyda. Na życzenie mogę przesłać zdjęcia i korespondencję z WHW. Kontakt mail marta.walczynska@interia,PL lub tel 502561467

----------


## Karolinaaa

Oferujemy Państwu skuteczne i bezpieczne środki wczesnoporonne ktore mamy naprawde sprawdzone i ktore możemy polecic z czystym sercem swoim bliskim. Leki są wypisywane przez naszego ginekologa z ktorym jestesmy w scisłej wspołpracy i pochodza z polskiej apteki. Oferujemy rowniez Pańswtu stały kontakt z ginekologogiem podczas stosowania tabletej jak rowniez oferujemy wizyte kontrolną po zabiegu. Cena tabletek ktora jest potrzebna do skutecznego zabiegu to 200zl. Preferujemy odbiór osobisty jak rowniez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju. Kontakt 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam leki zagraniczne służące do przerwania ciąży.
Leki nie są przepakowywane.
Tylko wysyłka za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przesyłki.
Nie pobieram żadnych zaliczek oraz przed wpłat.
Posiadam różne zestawy od najtańszych po najdroższe.
Zdecydowane osoby proszę o kontakt 575-893-965
Natychmiastowa wysyłka zaraz po zamówieniu.
Dyskrecja !!
Posiadam bardzo duże doświadczenie pomogłam bardzo wielu kobietom.
Wszystkie szczegóły udzielę telefonicznie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę? Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką? Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru ! Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.


KONTAKT
577,132,423

w sprawie zamowienia prosze DZWONIC LUB sms o tresci tabletki gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

KOSZT ZESTAWU podane juz kosztami wysylki

Posiadamy trzy podstawowe rodzaje zestawow:

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zl

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 300zl

3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Udało się. w końcu za drugim razem trafiłam na uczciwych i rzetelnych ludzi, którzy mi pomogli. za pierwszym razem zamówiłam jakieś tabletki ale nie pomogły nic nie zadziałały, kontakt się urwał. Dlatego szukałam dalej i znalazłam numer 502-427-780, i tam znalazłam najbardziej kompetentną osobe która mi pomogła i wszystko się dobrze skonczyło bo byłam w dramatycznej sytuacji. Pisze to aby ułatwić wam znalezienie rzetelnej wiedzy na ten temat i polecic ludzi godnych zaufania ktorzy mi naprawde pomogli. Proscie zawsze o zdjecie tabletek z dowolnym napisem obok bo jest tu wiele oszustow

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw oryginalny zapakowany z WHW, okazał się niepotrzebny.
KONTAKT koaxial@o2.pl
Zostaw telefon, oddzwonię. 
Preferuje odbiór osobisty, jednak wysyłka też wchodzi w grę.

----------


## Karolinaaa

Oferujemy Państwu skuteczne i bezpieczne środki wczesnoporonne które mamy naprawde sprawdzone i ktore możemy polecic z czystym sercem swoim bliskim. Leki są wypisywane przez naszego ginekologa z ktorym jestesmy w scisłej wspołpracy i pochodza z polskiej apteki. Oferujemy rowniez Pańswtu stały kontakt z ginekologogiem podczas trwania zabiegu jak rowniez oferujemy wizyte kontrolną po zabiegu. Cena tabletek ktora jest potrzebna do skutecznego zabiegu to 200zl. Preferujemy odbiór osobisty jak rowniez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju. Kontakt 502-427-780

----------


## doktor

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę? Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką? Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru ! Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.


KONTAKT
577,132,423

w sprawie zamowienia prosze DZWONIC LUB sms o tresci tabletki gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

KOSZT ZESTAWU podane juz kosztami wysylki

Posiadamy trzy podstawowe rodzaje zestawow:

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zl

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 300zl

3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam zestaw tabletek poronnych Arthrotec ktore sama stosowalam jakis czas temu i ktore bardzo mi pomogły. Jesli jest jakas dziewczyna w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 200zł.Tabletki sa bezpieczne i bardzo skuteczne. Podziele sie doswiedczeniem z mojego udanego zabiegu oraz wysle zdjecie tabletek zainteresowanej osobie. Kontakt 510-653-012 Justyna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w w w . k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię dwa opakowania Arthrotec. Tylko odbiór osobisty w Warszawie 

karagarga@int.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam zestaw z wow odbiór osobisty Warszawa illa22@wp.pl

----------


## Karolinaaa

Oferujemy Państwu skuteczne i bezpieczne środki wczesnoporonne które mamy naprawde sprawdzone i ktore możemy polecic z czystym sercem swoim bliskim. Leki są wypisywane przez naszego ginekologa z ktorym jestesmy w scisłej wspołpracy i pochodza z polskiej apteki. Oferujemy rowniez Pańswtu stały kontakt z ginekologogiem podczas stosowania tabletej jak rowniez oferujemy wizyte kontrolną po zabiegu. Cena tabletek ktora jest potrzebna do skutecznego zabiegu to 200zl. Preferujemy odbiór osobisty jak rowniez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju. Kontakt 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- obawiasz się, że jesteś w ciąży,
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- rozważasz aborcję,
- miałaś aborcję,

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić

 skontaktuj się z nami.

 Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zamawiałam leki poronne :
były ze sprawdzeniem 
zapakowane oryginalnie
płaciłam u kuriera
mogłam rozpakować i sprawdzić zawartość przed opłatą

I to jest uczciwość i dyskrecja !!
Dziewczyny takich sprzedawców szukajcie co nie kombinują i nie oszukują.

Najpierw się telefonicznie dowiedzcie co i jak zamówcie 
a jak macie podejrzenia nie odbierajcie i nie traćcie pieniędzy 

jak jest umowa ze ze sprawdzeniem to ma być ze sprawdzeniem a nie że zapomniał/a zaznaczyć itp




polecam 575.893.965

----------


## DOKTOR

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę? Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką? Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru ! Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!


KONTAKT
577,132,423

w sprawie zamowienia prosze DZWONIC LUB sms o tresci tabletki gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

KOSZT ZESTAWU podane juz kosztami wysylki

Posiadamy trzy podstawowe rodzaje zestawow:

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zl

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 300zl

3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bezpieczne i skuteczne tabletki poronne
Zestaw nr 1
12 tab Arthrotec 250zł (skuteczność 70%)
Zestaw nr 2
12 szt Arthrotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 350zł (skutecznosć 94-95%)
Zestaw nr 3
12 szt Cytotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 550 zł (skutecznosć 97%)
(ru486 z Mołdawii)
Zestaw nr 4
12 szt leku MISOPROST + 1 szt RU486 z UK koszt 750zł (skutecznosć 98%)

WYSYŁKA wysyłamy SMS na Nr Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474
Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu.
Wszystkie przesyłki są ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.
Wysyłamy także za granicę do wszystkich krajów
do każdego zestawu jest dołączona jest instrukcja w języku polskim
GWARANTUJE
NAJWYŻSZA JAKOŚĆ
UCZCIWOŚĆ
DYSKRECJE
zapraszam do zakupu Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474
Ewelina

----------


## Ewelina_P

Bezpieczne i skuteczne tabletki poronne
Zestaw nr 1
12 tab Arthrotec 250zł (skuteczność 70%)
Zestaw nr 2
12 szt Arthrotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 350zł (skutecznosć 94-95%)
Zestaw nr 3
12 szt Cytotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 550 zł (skutecznosć 97%)
(ru486 z Mołdawii)
Zestaw nr 4
12 szt leku MISOPROST + 1 szt RU486 z UK koszt 750zł (skutecznosć 98%)

WYSYŁKA wysyłamy SMS na Nr Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474
Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu.
Wszystkie przesyłki są ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.
Wysyłamy także za granicę do wszystkich krajów
do każdego zestawu jest dołączona jest instrukcja w języku polskim
GWARANTUJE
NAJWYŻSZA JAKOŚĆ
UCZCIWOŚĆ
DYSKRECJE
zapraszam do zakupu Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474
Ewelina

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oferujemy Państwu skuteczne i bezpieczne środki wczesnoporonne które mamy naprawde sprawdzone i ktore możemy polecic z czystym sercem swoim bliskim. Leki są wypisywane przez naszego ginekologa z ktorym jestesmy w scisłej wspołpracy i pochodza z polskiej apteki. Oferujemy rowniez Pańswtu stały kontakt z ginekologogiem podczas stosowania tabletej jak rowniez oferujemy wizyte kontrolną po zabiegu. Cena zestawu tabletek ktora jest potrzebna do skutecznego zabiegu to 250zl. Preferujemy odbiór osobisty jak rowniez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju. Kontakt 506-801-433

----------


## Ewelina_

Polecam Panią Ewelinę 577 405 474
rano zamówiłam i na drugi dzień był u mnie kurier z przesyłką.
Mogłam otworzyć i sprawdzić zawartość przed zapłaceniem. Wszystko było ok, jestem już po kuracji, Pani Ewelina pomogła mi też w trakcie kuracji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie , posiadam sprawdzone leki przywracające cykl miesiączkowy .
Środek który oferuje jest skuteczny nawet w wysokich tygodniach ciąży.
Leki są 2 -składnikowe :doustne i dopochwowe
Posiadam wszelkie kombinację leków methrotexate z misoprostol, misoprost z mipfepristone .
Wszystkie oryginalne i nieprzepakowywane!
Wysyłam natychmiastowo po zamówieniu.
Podczas stosowania leków jesteśmy w kontakcie teefonicznym.
Wszystkie przesyłki są ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.
Płatne dopiero na miejscu podczas odbioru paczki od kuriera lub na poczcie.
Wysyłam także za granicę 

Posiadam duże doświadczenie pomogłam wielu kobietom
do 12 tygodnia cena podstawowego zestawu który pomoże to 300 zł
12 tab z misoprostol oraz 1 tab Ru 486 ORYGINAL
 ☎ 575 893 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Diewczyny jesli szukacie sprawdzone i pewne zrodlo to polecam wam Eskulap Klinik i doktora Jakuba. Zadzwonilam do p,Jakuba powiedzialam o swojej trudnej sytuacji i o niechcianej ciaży. Po 3 dniach otrzymałam tabletki ktore bardzo mi pomogły w przystepnej cenie (250zł plus 30zł wysyłka) Leki orginalne bezpieczne a przede wszystkim bezpieczne. Wszystko orginalnie zapakowane oraz dyskretna wysyłka. Jestem 3 tydodnie po udanym zabiegu i wszystko jest ok czuje wielka ulge ze mi sie udało. Jesli ktora z was jest w podobnej sytuacji to polecam dr,Jakuba ktory rozumie kobietew trudnej sytuacji na pewno wam pomoze. Dr.Jakub Żrebiec 506-801-433

----------


## poronne.eu

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE
TABLETKI PORONNE
Wieloletnie doświadczenie !!!
Wsparcie w trakcie kuracji !!!
KAŻDYM KLIENTEM ZAJMUJEMY SIĘ INDYWIDUALNIE - Starannie tłumaczymy przebieg kuracji oraz jesteśmy do dyspozycji w razie jakichkolwiek pytań
KONTAKT: 730 209 991
Zestaw nr 1
12 tab Arthrotec 250zł (skuteczność 70%)
Zestaw nr 2
12 szt Arthrotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 350zł (skutecznosć 94-95%)
Zestaw nr 3
12 szt Cytotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 550 zł (skutecznosć 97%)
(ru486 z Mołdawii)
Zestaw nr 4
12 szt leku MISOPROST + 1 szt RU486 z UK koszt 750zł (skutecznosć 98%)
WYSYŁKA :
Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu.
Wszystkie przesyłki są ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.
Wysyłamy także za granicę do wszystkich krajów
do każdego zestawu jest dołączona jest instrukcja w języku polskim.
JAK ZAMÓWIĆ ZESTAW
wysyłamy SMS na Nr 730 209 991
np:
Izabela Kowalska
ul. Klonowa 33
61-100 Poznań
+ nr telefonu
zestaw za ... zł Dostawa do domu czy na urząd pocztowy
info
strona internetowa: poronne.eu

----------


## poronne.eu

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE
TABLETKI PORONNE
Wieloletnie doświadczenie !!!
Wsparcie w trakcie kuracji !!!
KAŻDYM KLIENTEM ZAJMUJEMY SIĘ INDYWIDUALNIE - Starannie tłumaczymy przebieg kuracji oraz jesteśmy do dyspozycji w razie jakichkolwiek pytań
KONTAKT: 730 209 991
Zestaw nr 1
12 tab Arthrotec 250zł (skuteczność 70%)
Zestaw nr 2
12 szt Arthrotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 350zł (skutecznosć 94-95%)
Zestaw nr 3
12 szt Cytotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 550 zł (skutecznosć 97%)
(ru486 z Mołdawii)
Zestaw nr 4
12 szt leku MISOPROST + 1 szt RU486 z UK koszt 750zł (skutecznosć 98%)
WYSYŁKA :
Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu.
Wszystkie przesyłki są ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.
Wysyłamy także za granicę do wszystkich krajów
do każdego zestawu jest dołączona jest instrukcja w języku polskim.
JAK ZAMÓWIĆ ZESTAW
wysyłamy SMS na Nr 730 209 991
np:
Izabela Kowalska
ul. Klonowa 33
61-100 Poznań
+ nr telefonu
zestaw za ... zł Dostawa do domu czy na urząd pocztowy
info
strona internetowa: poronne.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE
> TABLETKI PORONNE
> Wieloletnie doświadczenie !!!
> Wsparcie w trakcie kuracji !!!
> KAŻDYM KLIENTEM ZAJMUJEMY SIĘ INDYWIDUALNIE - Starannie tłumaczymy przebieg kuracji oraz jesteśmy do dyspozycji w razie jakichkolwiek pytań
> KONTAKT: 730 209 991
> Zestaw nr 2
> 12 szt Arthrotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 350zł (skutecznosć 94-95%)
> Zestaw nr 3
> ...


witam, mam pytanie, czym różni się zestaw 2,3 i 4 oprócz skuteczności? Bo jak wyczytałam te wszystkie zestawy składają się z tych samych substancji. Więc w czym jest różnica? Pozdrawiam Ania

----------


## poronne....

To kwestia sposobu przyjmowania i producenta środków
1 i 2 zestaw jest na atrhrotecu i bierze się go pod język, trzeba wypluć twardy rdzeń a zestaw 3 i 4 to cytotec i można go brać pod język i dopochwowo, ma lepszą wchłanialność. Na cenę tez ma tez wpływ producent Ru

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witaj, 
jeśli czujesz się przybita swoją sytuacją...
nie wiesz co masz myśleć i robić...

napisz lub zadzwoń do nas!
w w w.netporadnia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ze względu na oszustów co notorycznie dodają mój numer telefonu do sex ogłoszeń by uniemożliwić sprzedaż leku nie odbieram tel wyślij SMS o treści CYTOTEC odrazu oddzwonie

576.324.300

Tabletki poronne cytotec czysty (misoprostol)
Marki pfizer 
Skuteczność 98%


Jeżeli na przesyłce nie ma zaznaczonej opcji sprawdzenia zawartości to nie odbieraj paczki na 100% zostaniesz oszukana


12 tabletek CYTOTEC 430 zł 


Wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata przesyłka dochodzi w przeciągu 2 dni roboczych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w ciąży i boisz się co dalej.

Wejdź na stronę kobietawpigulce.pl

Tam znajdziesz pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Profesjonalna pomoc w przywracaniu cyklu miesiączkowego .

Leki pochodzą z Holandii i są oryginalne i skuteczne do tygodnia 20.
Leki wysyłane ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, płatne dopiero u kuriera podczas dostarczania przesyłki.
Do stosowania doustnie i dopochwowo.
Podczas stosowania leków zapewniam kontakt telefoniczny.
Duże doświadczenie i wiele kuracji.
Leki dobierane do tygodnia ciąży oraz masy ciała osoby stosującej leki.
Wszystkie zabiegi doprowadzam do końca .

Zestaw wyjściowy standardowy do tyg 12 to koszt 300zł
składa się z 12 szt misoprostol oraz 1 tab RU486

Prowadzę również zabiegi mechaniczne.
Wysyłka również za granicę.

Zainteresowane osoby proszę o kontakt telefoniczny 575.893.965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oferujemy Państwu skuteczne i bezpieczne środki wczesnoporonne które mamy naprawde sprawdzone i ktore możemy polecic z czystym sercem swoim bliskim. Leki są wypisywane przez naszego ginekologa z ktorym jestesmy w scisłej wspołpracy i pochodza z polskiej apteki. Oferujemy rowniez Pańswtu stały kontakt z ginekologogiem podczas stosowania tabletej jak rowniez oferujemy wizyte kontrolną po zabiegu. Cena zestawu tabletek ktora jest potrzebna do skutecznego zabiegu to 250zl. Preferujemy odbiór osobisty jak rowniez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju. Kontakt 506-801-433
https://imageshack.com/a/img921/497/xr5tg5.jpg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży, boisz się, potrzebujesz wsparcia.
Odwiedź stronę kobietawpigulce.pl
Jesteśmy, aby Tobie pomóc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oferujemy Państwu skuteczne i bezpieczne środki wczesnoporonne które mamy naprawde sprawdzone i ktore możemy polecic z czystym sercem swoim bliskim. Leki są wypisywane przez naszego ginekologa z ktorym jestesmy w scisłej wspołpracy i pochodza z polskiej apteki. Oferujemy rowniez Pańswtu stały kontakt z ginekologogiem podczas stosowania tabletej jak rowniez oferujemy wizyte kontrolną po zabiegu. Cena zestawu tabletek ktora jest potrzebna do skutecznego zabiegu to 250zl. Preferujemy odbiór osobisty jak rowniez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju. Kontakt 506-801-433

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## DOKTOR

W sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA oddzwonie do 5 minut
    Kontakt: 577.132.423
    DOKTOR

    Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
    STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNYc
    POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
    POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
    WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
    100% dyskrecji!4


    Nie Daj Sie OszukaĆ KupujĄc Od TaŃszych I Nie Sprawdzonych SprzedawcÓw
    Nie Odbieraj Paczek Bez Mozliwosci Jej Otworzenia Przed ZapŁatĄ Zapewnia Ze Zostaniesz Oszukana

    1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
    koszt 200zl

    2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
    koszt: 300zl

    3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
    koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą

Cena 300 zł za każdy zestaw do tygodnia 12 

Powyżej 12 tygodnia cena do uzgodnienia ( masa ciała, wiek , dokładny tydzień ciąży )

Jestem uczciwą osobą dlatego każda paczka jest ze sprawdzeniem zawartości 

Otwierasz , sprawdzasz czy się zgadza i dopiero płacisz 

Leki zagraniczne Holenderskie

kontakt 575 893 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oferujemy skuteczne i bezpieczne środki wczesnoporonne które mamy naprawde sprawdzone i ktore możemy polecic z czystym sercem swoim bliskim. Leki są wypisywane przez naszego ginekologa z ktorym jestesmy w scisłej wspołpracy i pochodza z polskiej kliniki. Oferujemy rowniez Pańswtu stały kontakt z ginekologogiem podczas stosowania tabletej jak rowniez oferujemy wizyte kontrolną po zabiegu. Cena zestawu tabletek ktora jest potrzebna do skutecznego zabiegu to 250zl. Zestaw składa sie z 12 szt.tabletek z grupy mizoprostol, czyli substancji stosowanej z zachodnich klinikach aborcyjnych. Preferujemy odbiór osobisty jak rowniez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju. Kontakt 506-801-433

----------


## DOKTOR

W sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA oddzwonie do 5 minut
Kontakt: 577.132.423
DOKTOR

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!4

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu
koszt 200zl

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 300zl

3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## DOKTOR

W sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA oddzwonie do 5 minut
Kontakt: 577.132.423
DOKTOR

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!4

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu
koszt 200zl

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 300zl

3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny uwazajcie na dwie osoby ktore tu oszukuja .
Oszustem jest pan z rosyjskim akcentem oraz pani o imieniu Ewelina.
Dziewczyny tabletka RU846 jest w polsce nie do kupienia a osoba ktora ja oferuje to OSZUST !!!
Proście zawsze sprzedajacego o zdjecie tabletek a zwłaszcza zdjecie tabletki RU486

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie ! Posiadam tabletki wczesnoporonne Arthrotec. Sa to najskuteczniejsze i najbardziej bezpieczne środki wczesnoporonne dostepne w naszym kraju. Zestaw to koszt 250zł. Wszystkich zainteresowanych prosze o kontakt 506-801-433

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży, nie masz z kim porozmawiać,
skontaktuj się proszę z nami.
Kobieta w pigulce.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam skuteczny zestaw wczesnoporony ktory mi sie został z mojego udanego zabiegu poniewaz zakupiłam dwa na wszelki wypadek ale zestaw okazal sie bardzo skuteczny i jeden mi pozostał i moge go odsprzedac potrzebujacej osobe po cenie za jaki go zakupiłam czyli 250zł. Zestaw sklada sie z 12 tabletek i oceniam jego skutecznośc na 100%. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Kontakt 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak zawsze szybko i konkretnie.

Do zaoferowania mam następujące środki:
- Arthrotec 75 mg (Diclofenac sodium).

- RU-486 (Mifepristone).



Ceny w zestawach:
- Arthrotec 12 tabletek + RU-486: 300zł


Oczywiście dyskrecja w każdym przypadku jest na najwyższym poziomie, paczki są pakowane  koperty bąbelkowe, dodatkowo zabezpieczone od środka przed uszkodzeniem.

Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości
Leki w oryginalnych opisanych blistrach data ważności do 2020 roku

Zapraszam.

575.893.965

----------


## poronne eu

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę❓
Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką❓
Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru !
Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.
Do przeprowadzenia zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna (najskuteczniejsza i najbezpieczniejsza metodę aborcji ) Misoprostol + Mifepristone (RU-486)
Zestawy który oferuje posiadają najwyższe stężenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stężenie które umożliwi wydalenie płodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

*Posiadamy* 4 rodzaje zestawów:

A)➖ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to około 70%
koszt 250z¸

2)➖Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 350z¸skutecznosc 95%

3)➖Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) skutecznosć 97%
koszt: 550z¸

4)➖Lek Cytotec Misoprostol + ru486 z UK (takie jak stosowane w klinikach aborcyjnych w Angli) skutecznosć 98% koszt 750zł 

*WYSYŁKA TYLKO ZE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI PRZED ZAPŁATĄ*
Jeśli nie możesz sprawdzić zawartości przed zapłatą to nie odbieraj przesyłki ❗❗❗

Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu POCZTĄ POLSKĄ
Sprawdzenie zawartości przed zaplata jest możliwe wyłącznie przez pocztę polska.
zamówienia złożone do godziny 13 tej wysyłamy jeszcze tego samego dnia i przesyłka dociera na miejsce w dniu następnym.

Jeśli zależy Ci na dyskrecji to przesyłka może być dostarczona na dowolny Urząd Pocztowy zamiast do domu (nikt z domowników nie wie ze coś zamawiasz )


Jak zamówić❓ *Zadzwoń lub napisz SMS 796 553 906*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam skuteczny zestaw wczesnoporony ktory mi sie został z mojego udanego zabiegu poniewaz zakupiłam dwa na wszelki wypadek ale zestaw okazal sie bardzo skuteczny i jeden mi pozostał i moge go odsprzedac potrzebujacej osobe po cenie za jaki go zakupiłam czyli 250zł. Zestaw sklada sie z 12 tabletek i oceniam jego skutecznośc na 100%. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Kontakt 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE
TABLETKI PORONNE 

Wieloletnie doświadczenie !!!
TABLETKI PORONNE: Misoprostol (CYTOTEC lub ARTHROTEC) i Mifegest

INFORMACJE 

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę? Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką? Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru !

Tabletki są pochodzenia aptecznego i szpitalnego, oryginalnie zablistrowane, posiadają długie daty ważności.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

Zestaw podstawowy do tygodnia 12 to 300zł

Leki są skuteczne do tygodnia 20 po doborze odpowiedniej dawki 

Twoje dane są całkowicie bezpieczne.

WYSYLKA

Dyskrecja 
Wysyłam natychmiastowo po zamówieniu.
Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości 
Płatne na miejscu u kuriera lub na Poczcie
Czas dostawy to 1-2 dni od zamówienia przesyłka jest na miejscu
Kontakt podczas stosowania leków

JAK ZAMÓWIĆ ZESTAW


pod nr telefonu 575 893 965

Wysyłka również zagranicę


NAJWYŻSZA JAKOŚĆ
UCZCIWOŚĆ
DYSKRECJE
zapraszam do zakupu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam skuteczny zestaw wczesnoporony ktory mi sie został z mojego udanego zabiegu poniewaz zakupiłam dwa na wszelki wypadek ale zestaw okazal sie bardzo skuteczny i jeden mi pozostał i moge go odsprzedac potrzebujacej osobe po cenie za jaki go zakupiłam czyli 250zł. Zestaw sklada sie z 12 tabletek i oceniam jego skutecznośc na 100%. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Kontakt 502 427 780

----------


## DOKTOR

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę? Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką? Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru ! Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.


KONTAKT
577,132,423

w sprawie zamowienia prosze DZWONIC LUB sms o tresci tabletki gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

KOSZT ZESTAWU podane juz kosztami wysylki

Posiadamy trzy podstawowe rodzaje zestawow:

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zl

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 300zl

3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wejdź na darmowy chat dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży: w w w . k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e .p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam lek wczesnoporonny o nazwie Arthrotec. Lek posiadam od zaprzyjaznionego lekarza ginekologa ktory bardzo mi pomogł i co do ktorego mam zaufanie. Stosowałam ten lek w 7 tyg.i juz po drugiej dawce tego leku zarodek został wydalkony. Od zabiegu mineło pare dni plamienie w zupelnosci ustało i czuje sie dobrze a przede wszystkim mam wielka ulge ze sie udało. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji i potrzebuje ten lek to chetnie odsprzedam za 250zł oraz podziele sie dowiadczeniem z zabiegu. 
Zainteresowanej osobie moge wyslac zdjecie tabletek. Kontakt 506-801-433

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny nie dajcie sie oszukac osobie ktora tu sprzedaje tabletke tzw RU486 ! Taka tabletka zawsze wystepuje w zestawie w raz z 8 innymi tabletkami i jest zapakowana w jednolite blistro. Ktoś kto ja sprzedaje pojedynczo to zwykly oszust i chche wam pocisnac witaminy za 550zł. Ogolnie taki zestaw jest w polsce nieosiagalny wiec jak macie mozliwosc zdobycia leku o nazwie Arthrotec to jest to odpowiednik wlasnie tej substancji. Zawsze proscie sprzedajacego o zdjecie tabletek z dowolnym napisem obok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ginekolog zabiegi farmakologia tanio cały zakres A-Z

Przywracanie cyklu miesiączkowego usg badania

ZAPRASZAM 100% SKUTECZNOŚCI.
TEL 514-610-072

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedm opakowanie skutecznych tabletek wczesnorpornnych moze sie przydadza potrzebujacej osobie. Cena 250zł. Kontakt meilowy parka2830bb@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny nie dajcie sie oszukac pseudo doktorow co tu sprzedaje tabletke tzw RU486 ! Taka tabletka zawsze wystepuje w zestawie w raz z 8 innymi tabletkami i jest zapakowana w jednolite blistro. Ktoś kto ja sprzedaje pojedynczo to zwykly oszust i chche wam pocisnac witamine za 500zł. Zawsze proscie sprzedajacego o zdjecie tabletek z dowolnym napisem obok. Jesli macie dostep do Arthrotec to jest to najskuteczniejszy srodek poronny dostepny w polsce.

----------


## E_Ewelina

Bezpieczne i skuteczne tabletki poronne

Zestaw nr 1 12 tab Arthrotec 250zł (skuteczność 70%)

Zestaw nr 2 12 szt Arthrotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 350zł (skutecznosć 94-95%)

Zestaw nr 3 12 szt Cytotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 550 zł (skutecznosć 97%) (ru486 z Mołdawii)

Zestaw nr 4 12 szt leku MISOPROST + 1 szt RU486 z UK koszt 750zł (skutecznosć 98%)

WYSYŁKA wysyłamy SMS na Nr Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474

Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu. Wszystkie przesyłki są ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą (najpierw otwierasz-sprawdzasz co zawiera przesyłka i dopiero płacisz)

Wysyłamy także za granicę do wszystkich krajów do każdego zestawu jest dołączona jest instrukcja w języku polskim

GWARANTUJE NAJWYŻSZA JAKOŚĆ UCZCIWOŚĆ DYSKRECJE zapraszam do zakupu

Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474 Ewelina

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam skuteczny zestaw wczesnoporony ktory mi sie został z mojego udanego zabiegu poniewaz zakupiłam dwa na wszelki wypadek ale zestaw okazal sie bardzo skuteczny i jeden mi pozostał i moge go odsprzedac potrzebujacej osobe po cenie za jaki go zakupiłam czyli 250zł. Zestaw sklada sie z 12 tabletek i oceniam jego skutecznośc na 100%. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Kontakt 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny uważajcie na ogłoszenia z numerem 577-405-474 oraz 577-123-423 to jedna i ta sama osoba ktora mnie oszukała na 550zł. Osoba ktora ma w ogloszeniu tabletke RU 486 to oszust poniewaz taka tabletka nigdy nie wystepuje pojedynczo tylko jest zapakowana w jedno orginalne blistro w raz z innymi 8 tabletkami. Ogolnie taki zestw jest w Polsce nie do zdobycia a osoba ktora go oferuje to oszust. Proscie zawsze o zdjecie tabletek z jakimis napisem wskazanym przez was w ten sposob weliminujecie naciagaczy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam skuteczny lek wczesnoporonny o nazwie Arthrotec. Jest to najskuteczniejszy srodek wczesnoporonny dostepny na naszym rynku. Lek jest orginalny , bezpieczny a przede wszystkim skuteczny. Cena 250zł . Kontakt meilowy parka2830bb@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne o nazwie Arthrotec jest to najskuteczniejszy i najbezpieczniejszy srodek wczesnoporonny dostepny na polskim rynku. Cena 250zł plus 30zł wysyłka lub tez odbior osobisty

----------


## DOKTOR

Dbamy o bezpieczeństwo kobiet w niechcianej ciąży
Zapewniamy jakość na poziomie światowych standardów
Gwarantujemy bezpieczne, naturalne poronienie

ZADZWOŃ: Kontakt: 577.132.423
Dostarczamy oryginalne leki

Zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w ktorych aborcja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 10-1w tyg ciazy.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania


W sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA oddzwonie do 5 minut
Kontakt: 577.132.423
DOKTOR


Mifepristone (RU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy.
Mizoprostol − powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

uwaga na oszusta kory sie tu oglasza jako "DOKTOR" pod numerem 577-132-423 to zwykły oszust i złodziej. Zostałam przez tych ludzi oszukana na prawie 500zł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam skuteczny zestaw wczesnoporony ktory mi sie został z mojego udanego zabiegu poniewaz zakupiłam dwa na wszelki wypadek ale zestaw okazal sie bardzo skuteczny i jeden mi pozostał i moge go odsprzedac potrzebujacej osobe po cenie za jaki go zakupiłam czyli 250zł. Zestaw sklada sie z 12 tabletek i oceniam jego skutecznośc na 100%. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Justyna  502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Twoja miesiączka się spóźnia. Z dnia na dzień odczuwasz coraz większy niepokój? Niestety wyniki testu wskazują dwie kreski? Pojawia się strach, niepewność, złość. I mnóstwo pytań – co zrobić?
Jestem w stanie ci pomóc do zaoferowania mam tabletki poronne , wczesnoporonne do samodzielnego zastosowania w domowym zaciszu bez ryzyka krwotoku 

Tabletki poronne – Misoprostol i Mifepristone

ZADZWOŃ:
TEL: 574.775.418

Dostarczam oryginalne leki

Zapraszam do kontaktu 

Jak działają tabletki poronne?

Osiągnięcia współczesnej medycyna od 18 lat dają kobietom na całym świecie możliwości bezpiecznego przerywania ciąży. Bezinwazyjna, farmakologiczna metoda polega na zażyciu tabletek poronnych Misoprostolu i Mifepristone. W efekcie kuracji dochodzi do skurczów macicy, poronienia zarodka i przywrócenia cyklu miesiączkowego.

Mechanizm działania tabletek poronnych niczym się nie różni od naturalnego poronienia. Z jedną różnicą – Misoprostol i Mifepristone mogą być stosowane tylko do 20 tygodnia ciąży.


W skład oferowanego zestawu pozwalającego przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy wchodzą oryginalne, zablistrowane tabletki poronne — jedna tabletka Mifepristone oraz 12 tabletek Misoprostolu.
Dostarczane  leki pochodzą z legalnych źródeł, z krajów, w których stosowanie tabletek poronnych jest legalne i powszechnie stosowane. 

Pozostaje z Tobą w stałym kontakcie, dbam o Twoje poczucie bezpieczeństwa i komfort od pierwszego, informacyjnego kontaktu do wizyty kontrolnej po zabiegu. Stawiam na profesjonalizm i doradztwo. Indywidualne podejście, wsparcie i pomoc są tymi elementami, które wyróżniają mnie na tle internetowych handlarzy. Ci, nastawieni na szybki zysk, po dostarczeniu niepełnowartościowych, często szkodliwych i niebezpiecznych dla zdrowia, a nawet życia leków, pozostawiają kobietę samą.

Pamiętaj ciąża to Twój wybór. Masz pełne prawo ją usunąć. Z nami zrobisz to bezpiecznie i anonimowo. Bez krytyki, bez osądzania i oceny. 

Gwarantuję:
• 24-godzinną dostawę
• 98% skuteczność
• 100% bezpieczeństwo
• 100% anonimowość
• 100% oryginalność

Wysyłka również zagranicę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga na osobe ktora sie ogłasza pod numerem 574-775-418 to OSZUSCI. Zostałam przez tych ludzi oszukana na prawie 500zł wiec uwazajcie na ten numer. Wczesniej ta osoba oglaszała sie tu jako "DOKTOR" a to zwykły oszust.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam szpitalny lek wczesnoporonny używany w szpitaku do wywołania poronienia we cześniejszej fazie ciazy. Lek jest najskuteczniejszym srodkiem wczesnoporonym dostepnym w Polsce. Skuteczność tego leku jest niemal 100% a przede wszystkim jest to lek w pełni bezpieczny dla kobiety. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam za 250zł.Mozliwy odbior osobisty. Kontakt 502-427-780 Justyna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec to tylko około 70% powodzenia, zestaw z WHW daje 98% gwarancji powodzenia. Kluczowa jest tabletka RU, w Polsce jej nie da się kupić. Napisz do mnie, mam ten zestaw, nie był potrzebny, przyjechał z Holandii. Uma12@wp.pl. Odbiór osobisty Katowice, Kraków lub przesyłka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja stosowałam Arthrotec w 9 tyg. Uwazam ze jest to bardzo skuteczny lek i mi osobiscie bardzo pomogł. wiec jesli macie mozliwosc zakupu to naprawde polecam. Wczesniej zamawiałam przez srone women web (WHW) wpłaciłam 90 euro zaliczki i do dzis nic nie dostałam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga na 574-775-418 to oszust i manipulator. Dałam sie oszukac tym złodziejom na 450zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktory osobiscie stosowałam jakis czas temu i okazały sie bardzo skuteczne. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 250zl. Oceniam skutecznośc tego leku na 100% bynajmiej tak było w moim przypadku. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Justyna 502 427 780

----------


## pomoc24

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

ZADZWOŃ: 577.405.753
Dostarczamy oryginalne leki

WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!4

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktory osobiscie stosowałam jakis czas temu i okazały sie bardzo skuteczne. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 250zl. Oceniam skutecznośc tego leku na 100% bynajmiej tak było w moim przypadku. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Justyna 502 427 780


Według owej Justyny wszyscy sprzedający zestawy poronne ze sprawdzeniem zawartości to oszuści tylko ona jest super.
Dziwnym trafem pod każdym opisanym rzekomo nieuczciwym sprzedawcą pojawia się jej ogłoszenie o sprzedaży jej leków . To najzwyklejsza handlara, której zapewne interes nie idzie i robi wszystko co może by pozbyć się uczciwej konkurencji.


Dlatego drogie Panie nieważne u kogo kupujecie przestrzegajcie tych kroków:
1 Przesyłka musi być z możliwością sprawdzenie przed opłatą
2 Leki muszą być w blistrach a nie luzem
3 Zadzwoń i sprawdź wiedze sprzedającego  na temat leków
4 Nie wysyłaj żadnych zaliczek 
5 Nie rób wpłat na konto
6 Sprawdź kilka razy czy numer telefonu jest aktywny ( handlarze zmieniają bardzo często )
7 Kupuj tylko za pobraniem

Przestrzegając tego drogie Panie nikt nigdy Was nie oszuka a takie Panie jak Justyna znikną

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kontakt tyko telefoniczny nie przez portal 576.324.300

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki pfizer 
Czysty misoprostol 
Skutecznosc 98 %

Wysyłam też za granice 
DHL paczka idzie 4 dni robocze 

12 sztuk cytotec 550 zł 

wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości najpierw 
sprawdzasz zawartosc dopiero pozniej placisz
taka opcje ma tylko poczta polska
paczka dochodzi w 24 h 

Marzena 

576.324.300

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

ZADZWOŃ: 577.405.753
Dostarczamy oryginalne leki

WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!4

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Każda z nas zdaje sobie sprawę że ciąża macierzyństwo to nie zabawa , to bardzo poważna sprawa nie na  chwilę lecz na całe życie. JEŚLI  czujesz że to jeszcze nie ten moment że to nie ten czas nie ten partner nie ta sytuacja życiowa , materialna masz prawo wyboru .W naszym kraju kobieta jest traktowana jak żywy inkubator bez prawa do głosu . Od dłuższego czasu zajmuję się farmakologicznym przywracaniem cyklu miesiączkowego , jest to metoda w pełni bezpieczna dla życia i zdrowia , tabletki można  zastosować samodzielnie w domowym zaciszu bez krępujących pytań osób trzecich bez zbędnych komentarzy .Cała kuracja trwa około 6|7h nie jest w tym czasie wymagana pomoc medyczna , organizm oczyszcza się sam wiec pobyt w szpitalu również nie jest potrzebny .Zestaw leków poronnych nie powoduje bezpłodności więc po 6ciu tygodniach po zakończonej kuracji można starać się o potomstwo. Leki na jakich pracuje mogą zostać przyjęte do ustnie jak i dopochwowo dawka farmaceutyku dobierana jest indywidualnie pod wskazanie tygodniowe , masę ciała oraz wiek zainteresowanej osoby, ważną kwestią są również przebyte wcześniej choroby , leki które są stosowane przez  daną osobę na stałe  , jak i doraźnie.

W czasie kuracji służę pomocą telefoniczną każdą kurację doprowadzam do końca .

Aby zabieg został przeprowadzony pomyślnie lek musi zostać odpowiednio zastosowany, muszą zostać zachowane odpowiednie odstępy czasowe, proszę zwrócić  szczególną uwagę na fakt iż tabletki poronne to nie cukierki a silnie działająca substancja na bazie hormonów która niewłaściwie zastosowana może spowodować bardzo mocne spustoszenie w organizmie co wiąże się  uszkodzeniem płodu a w konsekwencji z urodzeniem chorego dziecka .

Zestawy które wysyłam są oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry .

Paczuszka nadawana jest za pobraniem z uczciwą opcją sprawdzenia zawartości.

Wszelkich niezbędnych informacji udzielam telefonicznie .

Masz jakiś pytanie które Cię nurtuje zadzwoń z chęcią na nie odpowiem.

Zapraszam do kontaktu telefonicznego 574=775=418

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam jeden z najskuteczniejszych srodkow wczesnoporonnych dostepny na polskim rynku stosowany rowniez w szpitaku do farmakologicznego wywołania poronienia. Lek jest calkowie bezpieczny i bardzo skuteczny. Wszystko orginalnie zapakowane. Preferowany odbior osobity lub wysyłka. Cena 250zł. Kontakt 506-801-433

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja stosowałam Arthrotec w 9 tyg. Uwazam ze jest to bardzo skuteczny lek i mi osobiscie bardzo pomogł. wiec jesli macie mozliwosc zakupu to naprawde polecam. Wczesniej zamawiałam przez srone women web wpłaciłam 90 euro zaliczki i do dzis nic nie dostałam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

506-801-433 ten numer i to nadal Justyna 
OSZUSCI
wklajają zdjęcia a potem sami sobie pisza że pomaga!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore sama stosowałam jakis czas temu i ktore mi bardzo pomogły w pozbyciu sie niechcianej ciaży. Leki sa bardzo skuteczne a przede wszystki bezpieczne sa orginalnie zapakowane w orginalne blistra apteczne w raz z ulotka. Jesli jest osoba w trudnej sytuacji życiowej to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 250zł oraz podziele sie doswiadczeniem z mojego udanego zabiegu. Kontakt 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Każda z nas zdaje sobie sprawę że ciąża macierzyństwo to nie zabawa , to bardzo poważna sprawa nie na chwilę lecz na całe życie. JEŚLI czujesz że to jeszcze nie ten moment że to nie ten czas nie ten partner nie ta sytuacja życiowa , materialna masz prawo wyboru .W naszym kraju kobieta jest traktowana jak żywy inkubator bez prawa do głosu . Od dłuższego czasu zajmuję się farmakologicznym przywracaniem cyklu miesiączkowego , jest to metoda w pełni bezpieczna dla życia i zdrowia , tabletki można zastosować samodzielnie w domowym zaciszu bez krępujących pytań osób trzecich bez zbędnych komentarzy .Cała kuracja trwa około 6|7h nie jest w tym czasie wymagana pomoc medyczna , organizm oczyszcza się sam wiec pobyt w szpitalu również nie jest potrzebny .Zestaw leków poronnych nie powoduje bezpłodności więc po 6ciu tygodniach po zakończonej kuracji można starać się o potomstwo. Leki na jakich pracuje mogą zostać przyjęte do ustnie jak i dopochwowo dawka farmaceutyku dobierana jest indywidualnie pod wskazanie tygodniowe , masę ciała oraz wiek zainteresowanej osoby, ważną kwestią są również przebyte wcześniej choroby , leki które są stosowane przez daną osobę na stałe , jak i doraźnie.

W czasie kuracji służę pomocą telefoniczną każdą kurację doprowadzam do końca .

Aby zabieg został przeprowadzony pomyślnie lek musi zostać odpowiednio zastosowany, muszą zostać zachowane odpowiednie odstępy czasowe, proszę zwrócić szczególną uwagę na fakt iż tabletki poronne to nie cukierki a silnie działająca substancja na bazie hormonów która niewłaściwie zastosowana może spowodować bardzo mocne spustoszenie w organizmie co wiąże się uszkodzeniem płodu a w konsekwencji z urodzeniem chorego dziecka .

Zestawy które wysyłam są oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry .

Paczuszka nadawana jest za pobraniem z uczciwą opcją sprawdzenia zawartości.

Wszelkich niezbędnych informacji udzielam telefonicznie .

Masz jakiś pytanie które Cię nurtuje zadzwoń z chęcią na nie odpowiem.

Zapraszam do kontaktu telefonicznego 574=775=418

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ludzie uwazajcie na osobe ktora sie tu oglasza pod numerem telefonu 574775418 to zwykły kłamca ktory na wczesniejszych forach oglasza sie jako"DOKTOR" . Ja u pseudo doktorka zamowiłam tabletki i dostałam coś takiego moze ktos mi z forowiczow odpowie co to za tabletka ? Pseudo "doktor"twierdzi ze to RU486 a wy co o tym sadzicie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi sie udało z Arthrotec bylam w 7tyg i po drugiej dawce w sumie juz bylo po wszystkim wiec nawet trzeciej dawki nie stosowałam. W srode brałam Arthrotec a dzis juz tylko lekkie plamienie i czuje sie dobrze . Jutro zrobie test zobaczymy co pokaze ale mysle ze skoro wyleciały takie jakby dwa skrzepy to z pewnoscia był to zarodek. Zostało mi sie opakowanie tych magicznych tabletek wiec jak ktos potrzebuje to podaje meila parka2830bb@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi sie udało z Arthrotec bylam w 7tyg i po drugiej dawce w sumie juz bylo po wszystkim wiec nawet trzeciej dawki nie stosowałam. W srode brałam Arthrotec a dzis juz tylko lekkie plamienie i czuje sie dobrze . Jutro zrobie test zobaczymy co pokaze ale mysle ze skoro wyleciały takie jakby dwa skrzepy to z pewnoscia był to zarodek. Zostało mi sie opakowanie tych magicznych tabletek wiec jak ktos potrzebuje to podaje meila parka2830bb@wp.pl


jaka cena tych tabletek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam jeden z najskuteczniejszych srodkow wczesnoporonnych dostepny na polskim rynku stosowany rowniez w szpitaku do farmakologicznego wywołania poronienia. Lek jest calkowie bezpieczny i bardzo skuteczny. Wszystko orginalnie zapakowane. Preferowany odbior osobity lub wysyłka. Cena 250zł. Kontakt 506-801-433


 stosowalam ten lek i jest naprawde skuteczny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jaka cena tych tabletek?


cena to 250zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi sie udało z Arthrotec bylam w 7tyg i po drugiej dawce w sumie juz bylo po wszystkim wiec nawet trzeciej dawki nie stosowałam. W srode brałam Arthrotec a dzis juz tylko lekkie plamienie i czuje sie dobrze . Jutro zrobie test zobaczymy co pokaze ale mysle ze skoro wyleciały takie jakby dwa skrzepy to z pewnoscia był to zarodek. Zostało mi sie opakowanie tych magicznych tabletek wiec jak ktos potrzebuje to podaje meila parka2830bb@wp.pl


czy odbior osobisty mozliwy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam skuteczne i bezpieczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore jakis czas temu sama stosowałam i ktore bardz mi pomogły w pozbyciu sie niechcianej ciazy. Stosowałam je bedac w 9 tyg.ciazy ale mozna je stosowac w pozniejszym okresie rownież bo lek jest naprawde skuteczny. Preferuje odbior osobisty jak rownież moge wyslac pobraniowo ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Cena 250zł Kontak 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jesli szukacie sprawdzone i pewne tabletki z wiarygodnego zródła to polecam pania Justyne. Osoba godna zaufania ktora polecam poniewaz mi bardzo pomogła . Leki dostałam w dyskretnej kopercie ktore okazaly sie bardzo skuteczne w przyzwoitej cenie do tego mogłam liczyc na wsparcie i na odpowiedz na wszystkie nurtujace mnie pytania. Jak ktos potrzebuje pomocy to polecam 502427780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore jakis czas temu sama stosowałam i ktore bardz mi pomogły w pozbyciu sie niechcianej ciazy. Stosowałam je bedac w 9 tyg.ciazy ale mozna je stosowac w pozniejszym okresie rownież ponieważ lek jest naprawde skuteczny. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z mojego zabiegu.Preferuje odbior osobisty jak rownież moge wyslac pobraniowo ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Kontak 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kontakt tyko telefoniczny nie przez portal 576.324.300

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki pfizer 
Czysty misoprostol 
Skutecznosc 98 %

Wysyłam też za granice 
DHL paczka idzie 4 dni robocze 

12 sztuk cytotec 450 zł 

wysyłka poczta Polska lub kurierem 
Przesyłka dochodzi do 48 h

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji.

Skontaktuj się z nami!

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00 

n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi sie udało z Arthrotec bylam w 7tyg i po drugiej dawce w sumie juz bylo po wszystkim wiec nawet trzeciej dawki nie stosowałam. W niedziele brałam Arthrotec a dzis juz tylko lekkie plamienie i czuje sie dobrze . Jutro zrobie test zobaczymy co pokaze ale mysle ze skoro wyleciały takie jakby dwa skrzepy to z pewnoscia był to zarodek. Zostało mi sie jeszcze opakowanie tych magicznych tabletek wiec jak ktos potrzebuje to odsprzedam. Tabletki orginalne, orginalnie zapakowane wszystko tak jak na zdjeciu.Kontakt 506801433

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam Oferuje tabletki poronne oraz zabiegi w klinice w Polsce.

Oryginalne zestawy tabletek wraz z Ru486 skuteczne do 18 tygodnia.
Leki doustne i dopochwowe.
Bardzo ważne jest podanie jak najdokładniejszego tygodnia ciąży.
Przy prawidłowym stosowaniu 100% skuteczne.
Posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie.
Natychmiastowa wysyłka.
Wysyłki ze sprawdzeniem zawartości za pobraniem.
Podczas stosowania pozostajemy w kontakcie aż do końca do wykonania testu bądź wizyty lekarskiej.

Zamawiasz---Otrzymujesz--- Sprawdzasz--- Płacisz

Ekspresowa, dyskretna  wysyłka na adres domowy,pracy,czy wskazanej Placówki Pocztowej.

Nie pobieram żadnych zaliczek. Płatne dopiero po sprawdzeniu zawartości.
To jest najuczciwsza forma. W ten sposób masz pewność że nie zostaniesz oszukana.

Wysyłka również za granicę
Zapytania, zamówienia pod nr 574.775.418

----------


## pomoc24

Drodzy państwo nie słuchajcie tych żałosnych oszczerstw!!!
WALKA konkurencji Która sobie nie radzi i sama oszukuje kobiety w Potrzebie wypisuje numery innych sprzedawców

numer 577.405.753 uczciwy sprzedawca wysylki tylko za pobraniem z sprawdzeniem zawartośći przed zapłatą możesz otworzyć paczke i sprawdzić co kupujesz 

Dbamy o bezpieczeństwo kobiet w niechcianej ciąży
Zapewniamy jakość na poziomie światowych standardów
Gwarantujemy bezpieczne, naturalne poronienie
ZADZWOŃ:
Dostarczamy oryginalne leki

Zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w ktorych aborcja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 10-1w tyg ciazy.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi sie udało z Arthrotec bylam w 7tyg i po drugiej dawce w sumie juz bylo po wszystkim wiec nawet trzeciej dawki nie stosowałam. W niedziele brałam Arthrotec a dzis juz tylko lekkie plamienie i czuje sie dobrze . Jutro zrobie test zobaczymy co pokaze ale mysle ze skoro wyleciały takie jakby dwa skrzepy to z pewnoscia był to zarodek. Zostało mi sie jeszcze opakowanie tych magicznych tabletek wiec jak ktos potrzebuje to odsprzedam. Tabletki orginalne, orginalnie zapakowane wszystko tak jak na zdjeciu.Kontakt 506801433


ma pani jeszczce te tabletki bo wiem ze sa skuteczne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie planowałaś a stało się i nie wiesz co teraz zrobić, nie masz z kim o tym porozmawiać.
Czekamy na Ciebie.
Wejdź na stronę kobietawpigulce.
Tam dowiesz się jak można się z nami skontaktować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli potrzebujesz tabletek na już to pisz. Mam kompletny zestaw, zdjęcia i wiadomości o zakupie.
Anusia2@interia.eu
Możliwy odbiór okolice Częstochowy/ Częstochowa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore sama stosowałam jakis czas temu i ktore mi bardzo pomogły w pozbyciu sie niechcianej ciaży. Leki sa bardzo skuteczne a przede wszystki bezpieczne sa orginalnie zapakowane w orginalne blistra apteczne w raz z ulotka. Jesli jest osoba w trudnej sytuacji życiowej to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 250zł oraz podziele sie doswiadczeniem z mojego udanego zabiegu. Kontakt 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli ktoś potrzebuje to sprzedam tabletki za pół ceny od dziewczyn z women help women.
Ja nie mogłam czekać za długo i kupiłam tabletki od jednej z Pań wyżej. ( jest to ta jedna tabletka która się polyka i te 8 misoprostolu). Mogę wysłać zdjęcia. Tabletki mam jeszcze w ich kopercie.
Mogę jeszcze dodać że u mnie wszystko poszło ok. Chętnie powiem co i jak.
magdalena.os@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam lek wczesnoporonny o nazwie Arthrotec. Stosowałam ten lek sama jakis czas temu bedac w 7tyg.ciazy. Moge powiedziec ze lek uratował mi zycie bo nie mogłaamsobie pozwolic na kolejna ciaze z przyczyn zdrowotnych. Od zabiegu mineło pare dni plamienie w zupelnosci ustało i czuje sie dobrze a przede wszystkim wielka ulge ze sie udało. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji i potrzebuje ten lek to chetnie odsprzedam za 250zł oraz podziele sie dowiadczeniem z zabiegu. Ponizej załaczam zdjecie tabletek orgilanie zapakowanych w orginalne blistra apteczne w raz z ulotka. Kontakt 506-801-433

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalne leki poronne ze sprawdzeniem zawartości

Witam Oferuje tabletki poronne oraz zabiegi w klinice w Polsce.

Oryginalne zestawy tabletek wraz z Ru486 skuteczne do 18 tygodnia.
Leki doustne i dopochwowe.
Bardzo ważne jest podanie jak najdokładniejszego tygodnia ciąży.
Przy prawidłowym stosowaniu 100% skuteczne.
Posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie.
Natychmiastowa wysyłka.
Wysyłki ze sprawdzeniem zawartości za pobraniem.
Podczas stosowania pozostajemy w kontakcie aż do końca do wykonania testu bądź wizyty lekarskiej.

Zamawiasz---Otrzymujesz--- Sprawdzasz--- Płacisz

Ekspresowa, dyskretna wysyłka na adres domowy,pracy,czy wskazanej Placówki Pocztowej.

Nie pobieram żadnych zaliczek. Płatne dopiero po sprawdzeniu zawartości.
To jest najuczciwsza forma. W ten sposób masz pewność że nie zostaniesz oszukana.

Wysyłka również za granicę
Zapytania, zamówienia pod nr 574.775.418

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli ktoś potrzebuje to sprzedam tabletki za pół ceny od dziewczyn z women help women.
> Ja nie mogłam czekać za długo i kupiłam tabletki od jednej z Pań wyżej. ( jest to ta jedna tabletka która się polyka i te 8 misoprostolu). Mogę wysłać zdjęcia. Tabletki mam jeszcze w ich kopercie.
> Mogę jeszcze dodać że u mnie wszystko poszło ok. Chętnie powiem co i jak.
> magdalena.os@interia.pl


Mam jeszcze te tabletki jak ktoś potrzebuje na już. Jeśli chcesz wiedzieć﻿﻿﻿ jak zamówić tabletki w 98% skuteczne to też chętnie podpowiem i opowiem jak to u mnie było. Pisz nie krępuj się﻿

magdalena.os@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

JAK NIE DAC SIE OSZUKAC?
1)proscie zawsze sprzedajacego o zdjecie tabletek zdowonym napisem obok
2) ktos kto oferuje wam tzw tabletke Ru486 to oszust poniewaz taka tabletka jest w Polsce nie osiagalna i
  zawsze  wystepuje z 8 innymi zapakowana w jedno orginalne blistro apteczne w raz 
  z ulotka i opakowaniem. Tzw tabletka Ru486 nie jest lekiem poronnym a jedynie blokuje
  wytwarzanie sie progesteronu.
3) Pamietaj ze Polska to nie eldorado aborcyjne. Jedyny lek jaki wywołuje poronienie jest legalny bezpieczny
  nazywa sie Arthrotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne o nazwie Arthrotec. Jest to najskuteczniejszy lek dostepny na polskim rynku. Lek wazny do 02/2021r. Dla zainteresowanych posiadam rowniez paragon zakupu. Preferowany odbior osobisty jak rowniez mozliwa wysyłka kurierska. Cena 250zl Kontakt 506-801-433

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec
Kontakt tyko telefoniczny nie przez portal 576.324.300

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki pfizer 
Czysty misoprostol 
Skutecznosc 98 %

Wysyłam też za granice 
DHL paczka idzie 4 dni robocze 

12 sztuk cytotec 450 zł 

wysyłka poczta Polska lub kurierem 
Przesyłka dochodzi do 48 h

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Leki holenderskie składające się z pełnych zestawów
Arthrotec Forte + RU486
Cytotec + RU486
Methrotexate + RU486

Leki skuteczne do tygodnia 18
Do stosowania doustnego i dopochwowego. Dawkowanie dobierane indywidualnie po rozmowie z pacjentem.
Leki dwuskładnikowe : zatrzymujące rozwój ciąży oraz powodujące skurcze macicy.
Lek nie zagraża zdrowiu i życiu, nie powoduje krwotoków.
Kuracja do przeprowadzenia w domu bez ingerencji medycznej.
Organizm oczyszcza się samoczynnie tak jak przy cyklu miesiączkowym.
Tabletki nie powodują bezpłodności.
Skuteczność zależy od osoby stosującej tak jak przy antybiotyku, jeśli lek jest prawidłowo zastosowany, są zachowane prawidłowe odstępy czasowe a lek nie jest mieszany z innymi farmaceutykami, używkami, alkoholem to kuracja zawsze przynosi zamierzony rezultat.
W czasie kuracji służę radą i pomocą , postaram odpowiedzieć na wszystkie nurtujące Państwa pytania.
Żadnego typu przed wpłaty nie są wymagane.
Paczka jest za pobraniem z uczciwą opcją sprawdzenia zawartości przesyłki.
Leki są oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry. Nie są w żadnych woreczkach strunowych!!
Termin ważności zestawu to 2021 r.

Farmakologią poronną zajmuje się od ponad 15 lat. Mam bardzo duże doświadczenie w zakresie farmakologicznego przywracania cyklu miesiączkowego.
Farmacją zajmuję się na co dzień. Nie tylko w zakresie poronnym.

Jeśli mają Państwo jakiekolwiek pytania zapraszam do kontaktu telefonicznego, chętnie na nie odpowiem.
Rozmowa telefoniczna w żadnym wypadku nie jest zobowiązująca, a często pomaga rozwiać niejasności i wątpliwości.

Kontakt 575.550.093

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Abym była dla Pań jeszcze bardziej wiarygodna wstawiam zdjęcie Farmaceutyku który w ostatnim czasie jest bardzo pożądany przez polskie kobiety a mianowicie ADIPEX RETARD który czyni cuda w odchudzaniu. JEST ON NIEDOSTĘPNY DLA PRZECIĘTNEGO KOWALSKIEGO tylko osoby z branży są w stanie go sprowadzić. Ja go posiadam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore osobiscie stosowałam jakis czas temu i okazały sie bardzo skuteczne. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 250zl. Oceniam skutecznośc tego leku na 100% bynajmiej tak było w moim przypadku. Mi sie udało wiec uda sie i Tobie. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Lek orginalny posiadam paragon. Justyna 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam tabletki od women help women.*Cały zestaw w 98% skuteczne. Jest to jedna tablerka Mifepristone i 8 Misoprostolu. A także jestem po aborcji. W razie potrzeby tabletek albo chcesz wiedzieć jak je zdobyć u nich to pisz.
Mam wszystkie dowody zakupu.

barbara.burzyk@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

JAK NIE DAC SIE OSZUKAC?
1)proscie zawsze sprzedajacego o zdjecie tabletek zdowonym napisem obok
2) ktos kto oferuje wam tzw tabletke Ru486 to oszust poniewaz taka tabletka jest w Polsce nie osiagalna i
zawsze wystepuje z 8 innymi zapakowana w jedno orginalne blistro apteczne w raz 
z ulotka i opakowaniem. Tzw tabletka Ru486 nie jest lekiem poronnym a jedynie blokuje
wytwarzanie sie progesteronu.
3) Nigdy nie kupujcie tabletek pakowanych do woreczkow foliowych to typowe oszustwo
3) Polska to nie eldorado aborcyjne i jedyny lek jaki wywołuje poronienie i jest legalny i bezpieczny
nazywa sie Arthrotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne o nazwie Arthrotec. Jest to najskuteczniejszy lek dostepny na polskim rynku. Lek wazny do 04/2021r. Dla zainteresowanych posiadam rowniez paragon zakupu. Preferowany odbior osobisty jak rowniez mozliwa wysyłka kurierska. Cena 250zl Kontakt 506-801-433

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ciąża
Nie planowałaś a stało się i nie wiesz co teraz zrobić, nie masz z kim o tym porozmawiać.
Czekamy na Ciebie.
Wejdź na stronę kobietawpigulce.
Tam dowiesz się jak można się z nami skontaktować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proszę pisać jeśli ktoś potrzebuje tabletek albo pomocy gdzie kupić pewne tabletki. 
Ja mam zestaw 98% skuteczny. Wszystko jak przyjąć itp też wyśle.
Anusia2@interia.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam Panią z numerem  575.550.093
Tak jak mówiła podczas rozmowy 
miało być sprawdzenie zawartości - było
leki miały być oryginalne i skuteczne - były
poprosiłam o płatność dopiero po sprawdzeniu przy odbiorze - było

Pomogło, udało się , byłam w 10 tygodniu 
babeczka zna się na rzeczy

Dziękuje i pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalne tabletki poronne od 175 zł.
Płacisz po otwarciu przesyłki!!!!
Sprawdź tutaj! Sprawdź tutaj! Sprawdź tutaj! Sprawdź tutaj!
klikając na zdjęcia można je powiększyć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Leki holenderskie składające się z pełnych zestawów
Arthrotec Forte + RU486
Cytotec + RU486
Methrotexate + RU486

Leki skuteczne do tygodnia 18
Do stosowania doustnego i dopochwowego. Dawkowanie dobierane indywidualnie po rozmowie z pacjentem.
Leki dwuskładnikowe : zatrzymujące rozwój ciąży oraz powodujące skurcze macicy.
Lek nie zagraża zdrowiu i życiu, nie powoduje krwotoków.
Kuracja do przeprowadzenia w domu bez ingerencji medycznej.
Organizm oczyszcza się samoczynnie tak jak przy cyklu miesiączkowym.
Tabletki nie powodują bezpłodności.
Skuteczność zależy od osoby stosującej tak jak przy antybiotyku, jeśli lek jest prawidłowo zastosowany, są zachowane prawidłowe odstępy czasowe a lek nie jest mieszany z innymi farmaceutykami, używkami, alkoholem to kuracja zawsze przynosi zamierzony rezultat.
W czasie kuracji służę radą i pomocą , postaram odpowiedzieć na wszystkie nurtujące Państwa pytania.
Żadnego typu przed wpłaty nie są wymagane.
Paczka jest za pobraniem z uczciwą opcją sprawdzenia zawartości przesyłki.
Leki są oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry. Nie są w żadnych woreczkach strunowych!!
Termin ważności zestawu to 2021 r.

Farmakologią poronną zajmuje się od ponad 15 lat. Mam bardzo duże doświadczenie w zakresie farmakologicznego przywracania cyklu miesiączkowego.
Farmacją zajmuję się na co dzień. Nie tylko w zakresie poronnym.

Jeśli mają Państwo jakiekolwiek pytania zapraszam do kontaktu telefonicznego, chętnie na nie odpowiem.
Rozmowa telefoniczna w żadnym wypadku nie jest zobowiązująca, a często pomaga rozwiać niejasności i wątpliwości.

Kontakt 575.550.093

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży i nie masz z kim o tym porozmawiać.
Zajrzyj na stronę w w w kobietawpigulce.pl i zobacz jak możesz się z nami skontaktować.
Telefon, bezpłatny czat, e-mail.
Czekamy na Ciebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore osobiscie stosowałam jakis czas temu i okazały sie bardzo skuteczne. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 250zl. Oceniam skutecznośc tego leku na 100% bynajmiej tak było w moim przypadku. Mi sie udało wiec uda sie i Tobie. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Lek orginalny posiadam paragon. Justyna 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ta osoba mi pomogła za pierwszym razem uczciwie , szybko  i profesjonalnie.
Wysyłka dyskretna ze sprawdzeniem zawartości była i kontakt do samego zakończenia czyli oczyszczania całkowitego.
 oto numer 575550093  
pozdrawiam Paulina

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam lek wczesnoporonny o nazwie Arthrotec. Stosowałam ten lek sama jakis czas temu bedac w 7tyg.ciazy. Moge powiedziec ze lek uratował mi zycie bo nie mogłaamsobie pozwolic na kolejna ciaze z przyczyn zdrowotnych. Od zabiegu mineło pare dni plamienie w zupelnosci ustało i czuje sie dobrze a przede wszystkim wielka ulge ze sie udało. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji i potrzebuje ten lek to chetnie odsprzedam za 250zł oraz podziele sie dowiadczeniem z zabiegu. Ponizej załaczam zdjecie tabletek orgilanie zapakowanych w orginalne blistra apteczne w raz z ulotka. Kontakt 506-801-433 Dagmara

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Morderstwo niewinnych, Ci co tak robią mają krew na rękach, 12 tydzień to już dzidziuś tylko maleńki!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w trudnej sytuacji? Nie wiesz co robić? Z kazdej sytuacji jest dobre wyjście! Pomożemy Ci je znaleźć.
Skontaktuj się z nami!
telefon, bezpłatny chat, e-mail

w w w. kobietawpigulce.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore osobiscie stosowałam jakis czas temu i okazały sie bardzo skuteczne. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 250zl. Oceniam skutecznośc tego leku na 100% bynajmiej tak było w moim przypadku. Mi sie udało wiec uda sie i Tobie. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Lek orginalny posiadam paragon. Justyna 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam zestaw od women help women z instrukcją, dowodem zapłaty, korespondencja od nich itp.
Kontakt madziaaak1992@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam lek wczesnoporonny o nazwie Arthrotec. Stosowałam ten lek sama jakis czas temu bedac w 7tyg.ciazy. Moge powiedziec ze lek uratował mi zycie bo nie mogłaamsobie pozwolic na kolejna ciaze z przyczyn zdrowotnych. Od zabiegu mineło pare dni plamienie w zupelnosci ustało i czuje sie dobrze a przede wszystkim wielka ulge ze sie udało. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji i potrzebuje ten lek to chetnie odsprzedam za 250zł oraz podziele sie dowiadczeniem z zabiegu. Ponizej załaczam zdjecie tabletek orginalnie zapakowanych w orginalne blistra apteczne w raz z ulotka. Wysyłka lub odbior osobisty. Kontakt 506-801-433 Dagmara

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny ja brałam Arthrotec w 7 tygodniu i wszystko sie udało. Lek zadzialał w 100% i w ten sam dzien doszło do wydalenia zaodka. Dzis jeszcze mam lekkie plemienie ale czuje sie szczcesliwa ze wszystko poszlo po mojej mysli. Stosowałam sam Artkrotec doustnie , genialny lek polecam !!! Julka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kto ma Arthrotec bo probowałam zalatwic go u lekarza ale moja pani doktor wiedziala doskonale do czego słuzy ten lek i absolutnie powiedziala ze mi go nie wypisze wiec najadłam sie tylko wstydu. Wiec jak ktos ma to chetnie odkupie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore osobiscie stosowałam jakis czas temu i okazały sie bardzo skuteczne. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 250zl. Oceniam skutecznośc tego leku na 100% bynajmiej tak było w moim przypadku. Mi sie udało wiec uda sie i Tobie. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Lek orginalny posiadam paragon. Preferowany odbiór osobisty jak rowniez moge wysłac pobraniowo Justyna 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży i chcesz o tym porozmawiać. Czekamy na Ciebie, e-mail, darmowy chat, telefon.
Znajdziesz nas na stronie w w w kobietawpigulce.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore osobiscie stosowałam jakis czas temu i okazały sie bardzo skuteczne. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 250zl. Oceniam skutecznośc tego leku na 100% bynajmiej tak było w moim przypadku. Mi sie udało wiec uda sie i Tobie. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Lek orginalny posiadam paragon. Preferowany odbiór osobisty jak rowniez moge wysłac pobraniowo Justyna 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży. Wejdź na stronę w w w kobietawpigulce.pl i skontaktuj się z nami.
Darmowy czat, telefon, e-mail.
Czekamy na Ciebie, jesteśmy aby Tobie pomóc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam opakowanie arth... Całe nie otwierane.Anna99@interia.pl

----------


## Potrzebuje

Kupię arth zwykły w Warszawie. Proszę o kontakt magdziak97@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam zestawy od women help women z instrukcją, asnaghena@gmail.com

----------


## marekszsz

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE TYLKO U NAS !!!
PONAD 5 LAT DOŚWIADCZENIA !!!
OFERUJEMY NIEUSTANNĄ POMOC !!!

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

TABLETKI PORONNE
Kontakt marekszsz@interia.pl
SMS ABORCJA na nr tel577382626

KAŻDYM KLIENTEM ZAJMUJEMY SIĘ INDYWIDUALNIE - Starannie tłumaczymy przebieg kuracji oraz jesteśmy do dyspozycji w razie jakichkolwiek pytań

Zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w ktorych aborcja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 10-1w tyg ciazy.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 160zł

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 240zł

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 34ozł

w kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania




Mifepristone (RU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy.
Mizoprostol − powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w ciąży? Zastanawiasz się co zrobić? Napisz lub zadzwoń 
w w w. kobietawpigulce.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

*Oryginalne tabletki poronne do 12 tygodnia.*


Zestawy tabletek poronnych *od 200zł do 395zł z przesyłką którą otwiera się i sprawdza czy wszystko się zgadza przed zapłaceniem.* Bez tego nawet nie ma co zamawiać. *Każdy zakup poza portalami aukcyjnymi zostaje beź śladu, i nikt nikomu nic nie udowodni.*  Dlatego kupować trzeba  zawsze ze sprawdzeniem.

Przesyłka Pocztą Polską, żadna firma kurierska nie oferuje usługi otwarcia oraz sprawdzenia przesyłki przy kurierze.

Zdjęcia przesyłam na maila.

Jestem uczciwa, posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie.

Instrukcję przesyłam na maila (zgodną z okresem ciąży).

Tabletki do 12 tygodnia.

Najskuteczniejszy zestaw daje aż 99% skuteczności!

Opakowanie przystosowane w celu sprawdzenia zawartości przesyłki.

*Kontakt: tab.por@protonmail.ch*

_wyślij maila o treści: medyczka_

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

1tabletka Mifepristone + 12 tabletek Misoprostol
Oryginalny zestaw leków z fabryk w Niemczech i Szwajcarii
Zamówienia złożone do godz. 11.00 będą realizowane jeszcze tego samego dnia
Czas dostawy: do 2 dni roboczych
Płatność za pobraniem (możliwość sprawdzenia zawartości przesyłki przy kurierze)
ilość Tabletki poronne (zestaw 12 + 1)

Opis
Tabletki poronne to produkt, który powstał z myślą o tych wszystkich kobietach, które podjęły decyzję o przerwaniu trwającej, niechcianej, ciąży. Ich cechą charakterystyczną jest wysoka skuteczność, wynosząca aż 98% i bezpieczeństwo, które sprawia, że aborcja farmakologiczna może zostać przeprowadzona w domowych warunkach.

Decydując się na ten rodzaj aborcji niezbędnym jest dokonanie zakupu tabletek z zaufanego źródła. Tabletki wczesnoporonne oferowane przez nas to gwarancja otrzymania leków najwyższej jakości, w stu procentach pewnych i bezpiecznych.

DLA KOGO TABLETKI PORONNE?
• Dla kobiet do 12 tygodnia ciąży, które podjęły decyzję o jej przerwaniu
• Dla kobiet nieuczulonych na składniki tabletek wczesnoporonnych
• Dla kobiet zdrowych.

Tabletki są pochodzenia aptecznego i szpitalnego, oryginalnie zablistrowane, posiadają długie daty ważności.


Zestaw 1. 12tab.Arthrotec 200zl
Zestaw 2. 12tab.Arthrotec plus RU486 240zl
Zestaw 3. 12tab.Cytotec plus RU486 340zl
Zestaw 4. 16tab.Arthrotec plus RU486
340zl
Zestaw 5. 4tab Czystego Misoprostolu plus Mifepristone 390zl
Tel 577382626

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tabletka Mifepristone + 12 tabletek Misoprostol
Oryginalny zestaw leków z fabryk w Niemczech i Szwajcarii
Zamówienia złożone do godz. 11.00 będą realizowane jeszcze tego samego dnia
Czas dostawy: do 2 dni roboczych
Płatność za pobraniem (możliwość sprawdzenia zawartości przesyłki przy kurierze)
ilość Tabletki poronne (zestaw 12 + 1)

Opis
Tabletki poronne to produkt, który powstał z myślą o tych wszystkich kobietach, które podjęły decyzję o przerwaniu trwającej, niechcianej, ciąży. Ich cechą charakterystyczną jest wysoka skuteczność, wynosząca aż 98% i bezpieczeństwo, które sprawia, że aborcja farmakologiczna może zostać przeprowadzona w domowych warunkach.

Decydując się na ten rodzaj aborcji niezbędnym jest dokonanie zakupu tabletek z zaufanego źródła. Tabletki wczesnoporonne oferowane przez nas to gwarancja otrzymania leków najwyższej jakości, w stu procentach pewnych i bezpiecznych.

DLA KOGO TABLETKI PORONNE?
• Dla kobiet do 12 tygodnia ciąży, które podjęły decyzję o jej przerwaniu
• Dla kobiet nieuczulonych na składniki tabletek wczesnoporonnych
• Dla kobiet zdrowych.

Tabletki są pochodzenia aptecznego i szpitalnego, oryginalnie zablistrowane, posiadają długie daty ważności.


Zestaw 1. 12tab.Arthrotec 200zl
Zestaw 2. 12tab.Arthrotec plus RU486 240zl
Zestaw 3. 12tab.Cytotec plus RU486 340zl
Zestaw 4. 16tab.Arthrotec plus RU486
340zl
Zestaw 5. 4tab Czystego Misoprostolu plus Mifepristone 390zl
Tel 577382626

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ze sprawdzeniem zawartości 
Dyskrecja
Natychmiastowa wysyłka 
Skuteczność do 12 tygodnia
Płatność u kuriera po otwarciu przesyłki
Cena zestawu podstawowego to 300 zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zamówiłam
Przyszło na drugi dzień 
oczywiście warunkiem było sprawdzenie przed opłatą
wszystko sie zgadzało 
bardzo mi pomogła 
była przy mnie w kontakcie telefonicznym podczas stosowania leków
byłam w 10 tygodniu 
za wszystko z przesyłką zapłaciłam 345zl
polecam polecam polecam
dziękuję Pani oby więcej takich otwartych i uczciwych ludzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W stałej ofercie posiadam tabletki poronne skuteczne i bezpieczne do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Pomogę Państwu rozwiązać ten "problem".

Kuracja tabletkami jest obecnie najczęstszą formą aborcji na świecie. Całość trwa trochę ponad dobę i można to swobodnie wykonać samemu w domu. Szczegółowa instrukcja jest dołączona do każdego zestawu leków. Jestem także do Państwa dyspozycji telefonicznie przez całą dobę-służę radą i szczegółowymi informacjami w trakcie i po kuracji.[/]

--ZESTAWY LEKÓW--

Zestaw nr 1 

8 tabletek arthrotec Cena 150zł

ZESTAW NR 2 :

12 TABL ARTHROTEC + 1 TABLETKA RU486 (mifepristone) skuteczny do 12 tygodnia-cena 230zł

ZESTAW NR 3:

16 TABL ARTHROTEC + 1 TABLETKA RU486 (mifepristone)- cena 340zł

ZESTAW NR 4(holenderski):

12 TABL LEKU MISOPROST (misoprostol) + TABLETKA RU486 (mifepristone)- JEST TO NAJSKUTECZNIEJSZY ZESTAW DOSTĘPNY NA EUROPEJSKIM RYNKU FARMACEUTYCZNYM skuteczny nawet po 12 tygodniu !! Lepszego zestawu nie ma nigdzie. Leki sprowadzane z kliniki w Holandii -

cena 400 zł.

WSZYSTKIE ZESTAWY SĄ ORYGINALNIE PAKOWANE , MAJĄ DATĘ PRZYDATNOŚCI DO 2021 R.

--ODBIÓR,DOSTAWA,WYSYŁK*A--

Możliwa jest ekspresowa wysyłka pocztą, kurierem lub innymi środkami transportu.

PACZKI WYSYŁAM NATYCHMIAST PO ZAMÓWIENIU I ZAZWYCZAJ DOCHODZĄ W CIĄGU 4-5 dni

WYSYŁAM TAKŻE POZA GRANICE -UK, IRLANDIA,NIEMCY,HOLANDIA -SZCZEGÓŁY MAILEM

--KURACJA W SKRÓCIE--

Jako pierwszą przyjmują Panie tabletkę RU486. Należy ją połknąć i popić. Po tej tabletce konieczna jest przerwa 12-24 godzin podczas której nic zewnętrznego się nie dzieje. Można normalnie funkcjonować np iść do pracy.

Następnie należy przyjąć 4 szt misoprostolu, kolejne 4 godziny przerwy, druga dawka 4 szt misoprostolu, kolejna 4 godzinna przerwa i po niej ostatnie 4 szt tabletek. Wszystko jest dziecinnie proste, a przede wszystkim skuteczne i bezpieczne.

Pojawią się skurcze, ból brzucha i krwawienie trochę większe niż miesiączkowe. Wszystko potrwa 1-2 godziny.

NIE MA RYZYKA KRWOTOKU ANI TYM PODOBNYCH. WIELE OSÓB NA FORACH STRASZY TAKIMI SYTUACJAMI, ALE MAJĄ ONE NIEWIELE WSPÓLNEGO Z MEDYCYNĄ I NIGDY TEGO NIE ROBIŁY.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W stałej ofercie posiadam tabletki poronne skuteczne i bezpieczne do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Pomogę Państwu rozwiązać ten "problem".

Kuracja tabletkami jest obecnie najczęstszą formą aborcji na świecie. Całość trwa trochę ponad dobę i można to swobodnie wykonać samemu w domu. Szczegółowa instrukcja jest dołączona do każdego zestawu leków. Jestem także do Państwa dyspozycji telefonicznie przez całą dobę-służę radą i szczegółowymi informacjami w trakcie i po kuracji.[/]

--ZESTAWY LEKÓW--

Zestaw nr 1 

8 tabletek arthrotec Cena 150zł

ZESTAW NR 2 :

12 TABL ARTHROTEC + 1 TABLETKA RU486 (mifepristone) skuteczny do 12 tygodnia-cena 230zł

ZESTAW NR 3:

16 TABL ARTHROTEC + 1 TABLETKA RU486 (mifepristone)- cena 340zł

ZESTAW NR 4(holenderski):

12 TABL LEKU MISOPROST (misoprostol) + TABLETKA RU486 (mifepristone)- JEST TO NAJSKUTECZNIEJSZY ZESTAW DOSTĘPNY NA EUROPEJSKIM RYNKU FARMACEUTYCZNYM skuteczny nawet po 12 tygodniu !! Lepszego zestawu nie ma nigdzie. Leki sprowadzane z kliniki w Holandii -

cena 400 zł.

WSZYSTKIE ZESTAWY SĄ ORYGINALNIE PAKOWANE , MAJĄ DATĘ PRZYDATNOŚCI DO 2021 R.

--ODBIÓR,DOSTAWA,WYSYŁK*A--

Możliwa jest ekspresowa wysyłka pocztą, kurierem lub innymi środkami transportu.

PACZKI WYSYŁAM NATYCHMIAST PO ZAMÓWIENIU I ZAZWYCZAJ DOCHODZĄ W CIĄGU 4-5 dni

WYSYŁAM TAKŻE POZA GRANICE -UK, IRLANDIA,NIEMCY,HOLANDIA -SZCZEGÓŁY MAILEM

--KURACJA W SKRÓCIE--

Jako pierwszą przyjmują Panie tabletkę RU486. Należy ją połknąć i popić. Po tej tabletce konieczna jest przerwa 12-24 godzin podczas której nic zewnętrznego się nie dzieje. Można normalnie funkcjonować np iść do pracy.

Następnie należy przyjąć 4 szt misoprostolu, kolejne 4 godziny przerwy, druga dawka 4 szt misoprostolu, kolejna 4 godzinna przerwa i po niej ostatnie 4 szt tabletek. Wszystko jest dziecinnie proste, a przede wszystkim skuteczne i bezpieczne.

Pojawią się skurcze, ból brzucha i krwawienie trochę większe niż miesiączkowe. Wszystko potrwa 1-2 godziny.

NIE MA RYZYKA KRWOTOKU ANI TYM PODOBNYCH. WIELE OSÓB NA FORACH STRASZY TAKIMI SYTUACJAMI, ALE MAJĄ ONE NIEWIELE WSPÓLNEGO Z MEDYCYNĄ I NIGDY TEGO NIE ROBIŁY.

Tel 692880659

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

napisz lub zadzwoń > kobietawpigulce.pl

POMOŻEMY!!!

----------


## teraz.masz.wybor

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

KONTAKT
519.796.536

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania

Mifepristone (RU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy.
Mizoprostol − powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.




KONTAKT
519.796.536

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

100% bezpieczne i skuteczne leki poronne sprowadzane ze Szwajcarii. Stosowane w Szwajcarskich prywatnych klinikach z największym stężeniem Misoprostolu i Mifepristone dostępnym na rynku farmaceutycznym, bez szkodliwych domieszek substancji które szkodzą.Data ważności 2021 rok.
Dawka dobierana indywidualnie po wcześniejszej konsultacji telefonicznej. Z mojej strony uczciwa wysyłka zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.
Mam wieloletnie doświadczenie dlatego też sprowadzam leki ze Szwajcarii. Leki zagraniczne różnią się od naszych polskich ilością misoprostonasolu w składzie. Szwajcarskie tabletki są niezawodne i skuteczne do 20 tygodnia ciąży. Firma produkująca środki to PFIZER - koncern znany w całej Europie. Leki nie zagrażają życiu ani zdrowiu,nie powodują bezpłodności.
Więcej informacji udzielę telefonicznie zapraszam do kontaktu.
Dorota 791 302 084

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie
Odstąpię 1 opakowanie Arthrotec forte czyli 20 tabletek. Leki kupiłam osobiście w aptece na receptę, zostało mi jedno opakowanie i już jest mi nie potrzebne.Jak nazwa wskazuje jest to mocniejsza wersja od zwykłego Arthrotecu wiec bardzie skuteczna.
Cena 140zl
Odbiór osobisty ale wysyłka za pobraniem również możliwa.Zdjecia na maila
Pozdrawiam Kinga
kinga.buczek@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki Cytotec czysty misoprostol cena
Cena 400
kontakt
794.068.660

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wystarczy wpisać sobie mifepristone w google grafice, i zobaczycie jak duże są te blistry z pojedyńczymi tabletkami, a nie jakieś wycinanki...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

UWAGA NA OSZUSTA
Zapłaciłam, nic nie przyszło i nie odpisuje na maile.
marekszsz@interia.pl
mszafranski@op.pl
577 382 626

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> UWAGA NA OSZUSTA
> Zapłaciłam, nic nie przyszło i nie odpisuje na maile.
> marekszsz@interia.pl
> mszafranski@op.pl
> 577 382 626


Kto normalny płaci wcześniej pieniądze? Brawo

----------


## Qwertymanka

Hej, pisałam dwa komentarze wyżej, że mnie oszukał ktoś. Zamówiłam z drugiego źródła, przyszło. Miła Pani wytłumaczyła wszystko. Tabletki niby z ru, ale nie dostaniecie jak dla mnie tej tabletki inaczej nie wysyłali by 12 misoprostone a 4. 12 wysyłają, bo tyle jest potrzebne, żeby coś się zadziało i w 80-90% się udało. Ja dostałam w ramach Ru jakąś kapsułkę z proszkiem, kij wie co to było, probiotyk czy inne cudo, a może witamina c. Jak ktoś mówi, że ma mifepristone to niech wyślę zdjęcie i nie wycinka tabletki bez nazwy tylko w blistrze z nazwą, z opakowaniem. Nie wyślą bo nie ma. Takie moje zdanie. A jak chcą wysłać zdjęcie to poproś o napisanie jakiegoś tekstu obok tabletek na kartce. Zaczęłam wczoraj o 15:00 (sobota), wielki, ogromny skrzep na pół dłoni wyleciał po 00:00 (niedziela). Wzięłam w rękę, poszukałam i znalazłam, pęcherzyk ok 0,5 cm jak mówiła mi ginekolog na USG w środę, że ma ok 0,5 cm. Przezroczysty pęcherzyk wypełniony płynem. 5 tydzień, koniec piątego. Mam zdjęcia, żeby pokazać ginekolog. Jeśli ktoś chce mogę opisać jak wszystko przebiegało, mam zapisane w notatniku co się o której i jak działo. Do mojej nazwy dodać @gmail.com poradzę, opowiem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w ciąży? Zastanawiasz się co zrobić? Napisz lub zadzwoń!
w w w. kobietawpigulce.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś po aborcji? Chcesz porozmawiać?
w w w. kobietawpigulce.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam takie tabletki 
kupione za okropnie wysoka cene 
oczywiście opakowanie zawierało 30 tab (Cytotec)
została reszta 
jeśli ktoś potrzebuje, oczywiście proszę się zastanowić nad tym dokładnie 
to piszcie 
mysle ze na pewno jest nie jedna, która ma obawy i jest nie przygotowana lub trafiła na tego co nie trzeba 
proszę odpowiadać pod komentarzem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam w posiadaniu Cytotec 
Kupione w aptece 
wiem co mowie 
Więcej informacji udzielę telefonicznie 884956447

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam dziewczyny.Mam do sprzedania 12 sztuk arthrotec w orginalnym blistrze z opakowaniem.mi wystarczylo 8 sztuk i juz jestem po.a reszte tabletek chcialabym sprzedac zeby pomoc innej dziewczynie.jak cos to piszcie na e-mail.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam dziewczyny.Mam do sprzedania 12 sztuk arthrotec w orginalnym blistrze z opakowaniem.Cena 250zl.mi wystarczylo 8 sztuk i juz jestem po.a reszte tabletek chcialabym sprzedac zeby pomoc innej dziewczynie.jak cos to piszcie na e-mail hajdukkatarzyna74@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam takie tabletki 
> kupione za okropnie wysoka cene 
> oczywiście opakowanie zawierało 30 tab (Cytotec)
> została reszta 
> jeśli ktoś potrzebuje, oczywiście proszę się zastanowić nad tym dokładnie 
> to piszcie 
> mysle ze na pewno jest nie jedna, która ma obawy i jest nie przygotowana lub trafiła na tego co nie trzeba 
> proszę odpowiadać pod komentarzem


Mój email haaaszzz97@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam zestaw tabletek poronnych Arthrotec ktore sama stosowalam jakis czas temu i mi pomogły. Jesli jest jakas kobieta w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam. Tabletki posiadam od zaprzyjaznionego lekarza ginekologa wiec sa orginalne ,bezpieczne i bardzo skuteczne. Podziele sie doswiedczeniem z mojego udanego. Cena tabletek 400zł Kontakt 514-280-097 Justyna

Ps. Dziewczyny uwazajcie bo jest duzo oszustow i zawsze proscie o zdjecie tego co ktos wam oferuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posiadam zestaw tabletek poronnych Arthrotec ktore sama stosowalam jakis czas temu i mi pomogły. Jesli jest jakas kobieta w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam. Tabletki posiadam od zaprzyjaznionego lekarza ginekologa wiec sa orginalne ,bezpieczne i bardzo skuteczne. Podziele sie doswiedczeniem z mojego udanego. Cena tabletek 400zł Kontakt 514-280-097 Justyna
> 
> Ps. Dziewczyny uwazajcie bo jest duzo oszustow i zawsze proscie o zdjecie tego co ktos wam oferuje



udało ci się kurwo zarobić łatwe pieniądze OSZUŚCIE

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny uwazajcie na nieuczciwych sprzedawcow ktorzy wam oferuja jakies tik taki w woreczku. Sprawdzajacie zawsze sprzedajacego i proscie o zdjecie tego co wam oferuje z dowolnym napisem obok wskazanym przez was. Jesli ktos nie wysle wam zdjecia to wiadomo ze oszust. Pozdrawiam Justyna zawsze uczciwy sprzedawca 514-280-097

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny uwazajcie na nieuczciwych sprzedawcow ktorzy wam oferuja jakies tik taki w woreczku. Sprawdzajacie zawsze sprzedajacego i proscie o zdjecie tego co wam oferuje z dowolnym napisem obok wskazanym przez was. Jesli ktos nie wysle wam zdjecia to wiadomo ze oszust. Pozdrawiam Justyna zawsze uczciwy sprzedawca 514-280-097


Ma jedno opakowanie z którym robi ciągle zdjecia a wysyła hujnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny uwazajcie na nieuczciwych sprzedawcow ktorzy wam oferuja jakies tik taki w woreczku. Sprawdzajacie zawsze sprzedajacego i proscie o zdjecie tego co wam oferuje z dowolnym napisem obok wskazanym przez was. Jesli ktos nie wysle wam zdjecia to wiadomo ze oszust. Pozdrawiam Justyna zawsze uczciwy sprzedawca 514-280-097


Mi pomogła pani Justyna . Dziewczyny kupujcie od sprawdzonych osob i zawsze proscie o zdjecie tego co ktos wam oferuje. NIgdy nie kupujcie tabletek pakowanych do woreczkow i inych zawiniątek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mi pomogła pani justyna . Dziewczyny kupujcie od sprawdzonych osob i zawsze proscie o zdjecie tego co ktos wam oferuje. Nigdy nie kupujcie tabletek pakowanych do woreczkow i inych zawiniątek.


przebrzydła oszustka złodziejka naciągaczka dziewczyny nie dajcie się jej oszukać cały czas pisze sobie komentarze pozytywne a tak naprawdę wysyła coś co nieme nic wspólnego z tabletkami jakie oferuje za 400zł nie dajcie sie jej oszukać mam nadzieje ze policja cie znajdzie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny uwazajcie na nieuczciwych sprzedawcow ktorzy wam oferuja jakies tik taki w woreczku. Sprawdzajacie zawsze sprzedajacego i proscie o zdjecie tego co wam oferuje z dowolnym napisem obok wskazanym przez was. Jesli ktos nie wysle wam zdjecia to wiadomo ze oszust. Pozdrawiam justyna zawsze uczciwy sprzedawca 514-280-097


złodziejka oszustka policja cie znajdzie bezwstydna dziewucho

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Spóźnia Ci się miesiączka?
Masz pytania?
Chcesz porozmawiać?
Skontaktuj się z nami!
czat e-mail tel.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec forte.
12 tab. 200pln
20 tab. 350pln
Możliwy odbiór osobisty na terenie Warszawy
lubiestworki@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ma tu ktoś do sprzedania oryginalny zestaw tabletek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam serdecznie
Odstąpię 1 opakowanie Arthrotec forte czyli 20 tabletek. Kupiłam osobiście 2 opakowania w aptece, jedno opakowanie wystarczyło .Drugie nie jest mi potrzebne. Odstępie w cenie zakupu dwóch opakowań żeby mi się zwróciłoSmile.Jak nazwa wskazuje jest to mocniejsza wersja od zwykłego Arthrotecu wiec bardzie skuteczna. Moge ewentualnie zrobić zdjęcie i podesłać.
Cena 100zl
Odbiór osobisty ale wysyłka za pobraniem również możliwa.
Pozdrawiam Ania
anna.mazurek1983@onet.pl

----------


## AsikaiRomek

Witam bez oszustwa oryginał od womenweb otrzymasz dokładnie to co na zdjęciach pisz / pytaj iwonamatti@gmail.com PATRZ ZDJĘCIA 2szt. pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed opłatą!

https://cdn1.bbcode0.com/uploads/202...ade82-full.jpg

https://cdn1.bbcode0.com/uploads/202...e3f36-full.jpg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do sprzedania: 

Opcja nr 1: zestaw 12+1, 1 tabletka Mifepristone (RU-486) + 12 tabletek Mizoprostolu (Cytotec), zestaw oryginalny, zakupiony na stronie 9tygodni.pl, cena: 540 zł (+ koszt wysyłki)

Opcja nr 2: 12szt tabletek Arthrotec 50mg+0.2mg, znajdują się w oryginalnym opakowaniu, zawierają oryginalną ulotkę, cena: 240 zł (+ koszt wysyłki)

Zainteresowane osoby proszę o sms pod nr tel: + 420 704 839 644

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> 100% bezpieczne i skuteczne leki poronne sprowadzane ze szwajcarii. Stosowane w szwajcarskich prywatnych klinikach z największym stężeniem misoprostolu i mifepristone dostępnym na rynku farmaceutycznym, bez szkodliwych domieszek substancji które szkodzą.data ważności 2021 rok.
> Dawka dobierana indywidualnie po wcześniejszej konsultacji telefonicznej. Z mojej strony uczciwa wysyłka zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.
> Mam wieloletnie doświadczenie dlatego też sprowadzam leki ze szwajcarii. Leki zagraniczne różnią się od naszych polskich ilością misoprostonasolu w składzie. Szwajcarskie tabletki są niezawodne i skuteczne do 20 tygodnia ciąży. Firma produkująca środki to pfizer - koncern znany w całej europie. Leki nie zagrażają życiu ani zdrowiu,nie powodują bezpłodności.
> Więcej informacji udzielę telefonicznie zapraszam do kontaktu.
> Dorota 791 302 084



bardzo polecam uczciwa pani

----------


## AsikaiRomek

Witam bez oszustwa oryginał od womenweb otrzymasz dokładnie to co na zdjęciach pisz / pytaj iwonamatti@gmail.com PATRZ ZDJĘCIA 2szt. pobranie ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed opłatą! To co na zdjęciach będzie w paczce inaczej odmawiasz przyjęcia. Polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne

    ORYGINALNE ZESTAWY PORONNE WCZESNOPORONNE KOMBINACJA DWÓCH LEKÓW Misoprostolu i Mifepristonu.


    Osoby w niechcianych ciążach od zawsze samodzielnie przerywały własne ciąże, nie zawsze przy użyciu bezpiecznych metod. Skakanie ze schodów, chemikalia, ostre narzędzia wkładane do macicy to szczęśliwie historia. W dzisiejszych czasach wykonanie własnej aborcji wygląda zupełnie inaczej. Samodzielna aborcja jest równoznaczna z przyjmowaniem tabletek. Dostępne dziś metody aborcji – połączenie Misoprostolu i Mifepristonu – są nie tylko dużo bezpieczniejsze ale i w pełni skuteczne.

    Aborcja farmakologiczna przebiega jak spontaniczne poronienie a czasem jak mocniejszy cykl miesiączkowy

    ABY ABORCJA SIE UDAŁA

    otrzymujesz zestaw do aborcji składający się z dwóch środków. Poza Misoprostolem (substancją powodującą skurcze macicy, w Polsce dostępną w lekach o nazwie Cytotec i Arthrotec) otrzymasz również Mifepriston, czyli środek, który jest anty-hormonem dla progesteronu, hormonu odpowiedzialnego za utrzymanie ciąży. Zażycie kombinacji Mifepristonu i Misoprostolu zgodnie z zaleceniami sprawia, że skuteczność tej metody wynosi około 98%. Leki do aborcji farmakologicznej nie powodują żadnych długotrwałych skutków dla zdrowia, każdy z tych środków znika z organizmu po kilkunastu (Mifepriston) lub kilku (Misoprostol) godzinach od zażycia. Zgodnie z wytycznymi WHO tą metodą można bezpiecznie samodzielnie przerwać ciążę do 18. tygodnia.

    jeśli mają państwo pytania dotyczące samodzielnego przywracania cyklu miesiączkowego zapraszam do kontaktu telefonicznego

    575-550-093

    ZAPEWNIAM SZYBKĄ DYSKRETNĄ WYSYŁKĘ ZA POBRANIEM ZE SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOŚCI

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam jeśli zaistniała taka potrzeba to pomogę kobietom którym spóźnia się okres.
Posiadam tabletki poronne skuteczne do tygodnia 18.
Leki pochodzą z europejskiej dystrybucji są oryginalne posiadają długą datę ważności.
Zapakowane w oryginalne blistry apteczne serię oraz numer partii.
Posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie w dziedzinie farmakologii.
Pomogę w zastosowaniu i przeprowadzę przez cały proces aż do wykonania końcowego USG.

Nie pobieram zaliczek - jestem uczciwą osobą dlatego każdą wysyłkę wysyłam ze sprawdzeniem zawartości za pobraniem.

Natychmiastowa wysyłka bez zbędnych pytań.

100% skuteczność
Dyskrecja

Możliwa pomoc w umówieniu zabiegu mechanicznego w gabinecie.

731-562-862

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalne leki ze sprawdzeniem zawartości

Zestawy poronne do 18 tygodnia

Witam,
Mam do zaoferowania skuteczne i bezpieczne środki farmakologiczne sprowadzane z zagranicy w oryginalnych blistrach.
Zestawy są skuteczne do tygodnia 18.
Bezpieczna wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości za pobraniem.

zamawiasz--odbierasz--sprawdzasz--płacisz

Posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie.
Zapewniam kontakt podczas stosowania leków.
Skuteczność tych preparatów wynosi 100%

Natychmiastowa dyskretna wysyłka.
Wysyłam również zagranicę

739-248-793

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pojawiły się dwie kreski?
Nie wiesz co robić?
Czujesz się osamotniona?
Skontaktuj się z nami!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam oryginalne zestawy poronne .
Wysoka skuteczność.
Bezpieczna wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.
Płatne dopiero po sprawdzeniu zawartości przesyłki.
Różne dostępne zestawy.
Natychmiastowa wysyłka.
Dawka dobierana indywidualnie pod wskazany tydzień.
Kontakt telefoniczny podczas stosowania leków.
Każdą kuracje doprowadzam do końca.
Przywrócę cykl miesiączkowy nawet  w 18 tyg ciąży.

Szczegółowe informację, pytania i zamówienia pod nr tel 574.775.418






Sprzedam oryginalne zestawy poronne .
Wysoka skuteczność.
Bezpieczna wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.
Płatne dopiero po sprawdzeniu zawartości przesyłki.
Różne dostępne zestawy.
Natychmiastowa wysyłka.
Dawka dobierana indywidualnie pod wskazany tydzień.
Kontakt telefoniczny podczas stosowania leków.
Każdą kuracje doprowadzam do końca.
Przywrócę cykl miesiączkowy nawet  w 18 tyg ciąży.

Szczegółowe informację, pytania i zamówienia pod nr tel 574.775.418

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli jesteś w niespodziewanej ciąży...
potrzebujesz pomocy materialnej,
Skontaktuj się z nami!
Pomagamy w każdej sytuacji materialnej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

uczciwa wysyłka

    Witam,
    Mam do zaoferowania skuteczne i bezpieczne środki farmakologiczne sprowadzane z zagranicy w oryginalnych blistrach.
    Zestawy są skuteczne do tygodnia 18.
    Bezpieczna wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości za pobraniem.

    zamawiasz--odbierasz--sprawdzasz--płacisz

    Posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie.
    Zapewniam kontakt podczas stosowania leków.
    Skuteczność tych preparatów wynosi 100%

    Natychmiastowa dyskretna wysyłka.
    Wysyłam również zagranicę


    731-562-862

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem zadzwoń pomogę cena 450 za 12 tab

794.068.660 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem zadzwoń pomogę cena 450 za 12 tab

794.068.660 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży i chcesz o tym porozmawiać. Czekamy na ciebie, kobietawpigulce pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstąpię zestaw z WOW potrzebujacej kobiecie za równowartość wpłaconej darowizny. Zamówiłam zestaw dla siebie, ale okazał się zbędny. Możliwa wysyłka. Udzielę wszelkich informacji, mogę zrobić zdjęcia.
Kontakt: kasia100986@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam oryginalne zestawy poronne .
> Wysoka skuteczność.
> Bezpieczna wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.
> Płatne dopiero po sprawdzeniu zawartości przesyłki.
> Różne dostępne zestawy.
> Natychmiastowa wysyłka.
> Dawka dobierana indywidualnie pod wskazany tydzień.
> Kontakt telefoniczny podczas stosowania leków.
> Każdą kuracje doprowadzam do końca.
> ...


polecam tą osobę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem napisz cena 12 sztuk 450
Asnaghena@gmail.com

Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebujesz pomocy. Znajdziesz nas na stronie kobietawpigulce.pl
Czekamy na Ciebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H 
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania

Mifepristone (RU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy.
Mizoprostol - powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.kontakt mailowy musielak2103@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zdjęcia wykonane własnoręcznie, nie z internetu!!!

Zdjęcia wykonane własnoręcznie, nie z internetu!!!



Witam, posiadam tabletki poronne do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Leki są skuteczne nawet w 99%. Współpracuję z ginekologiem, Posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie. Zapewniam stałą opiekę.

Przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem przed zapłatą wliczona w koszt zestawu. Pozwoli na weryfikację towaru nie tracąc pieniędzy.



Zestawy w cenach:



1. Arthrotec 210zł skuteczność około 70%

2. Cytotec 250zł skuteczność około 70%

3. Arthrotec + Mifepristone (Mifegest) 380zł skuteczność około 99%

4. Cytotec + Mifepristone (Mifegest) 400zł skuteczność około 99%

Polecam najlepszy zestaw 4, skuteczny w 99% i łagodny podczas stosowania. nie zawiera zbędnych i przeszkadzających substancji jakie są w Arthrotecku



kontakt: Proszę kontaktować się jedynie bezpośrednio przez email.

 Wyślij email o treści "Medyczka"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam oryginalne zestawy poronne .
> Wysoka skuteczność.
> Bezpieczna wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.
> Płatne dopiero po sprawdzeniu zawartości przesyłki.
> Różne dostępne zestawy.
> Natychmiastowa wysyłka.
> Dawka dobierana indywidualnie pod wskazany tydzień.
> Kontakt telefoniczny podczas stosowania leków.
> Każdą kuracje doprowadzam do końca.
> ...




Polecam wszystko dostałam oryginalnie zapakowane data przydatności też ok Pani wysłamłam ze sprawdzeniem zawartości za pobraniem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny ja długo szukałam , bałam się abym nie została oszukana i pomogła mi pani z tego numeru 575-550-093 Wysłała mi za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości wszystko było w blistrach . Jak brałam również mogłam dzwonić odbierała telefony bardzo polecam bo mega uczciwa osoba

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak ktoś jest w potrzebie kobietawpigulce pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tabletki-poronne.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol cena za 12 tabletek 450 zł kontakt Marzena asnaghena@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestr33owany

> Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol cena za 12 tabletek 450 zł kontakt Marzena asnaghena@gmail.com


Hehehe 1000 weź od razu ????????????????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam oryginalne zestawy poronne .
> Wysoka skuteczność.
> Bezpieczna wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.
> Płatne dopiero po sprawdzeniu zawartości przesyłki.
> Różne dostępne zestawy.
> Natychmiastowa wysyłka.
> Dawka dobierana indywidualnie pod wskazany tydzień.
> Kontakt telefoniczny podczas stosowania leków.
> Każdą kuracje doprowadzam do końca.
> ...




dzisiaj odebrałam paczke z tego numeru wszystko zgodne polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki Arthtotec to mniejsze opakowanie za 150 zl.Odbior osobisty malopolska i swietokrzyskie.Nie bede zarabiac na tabletkach dlatego taka cena.Ktos kiedys mi pomogl i ja tez chce pomagac.Mam spory kawalek do  "pewnej apteki" i chce tylko za paliwo.Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam tabletki Arthtotec to mniejsze opakowanie za 150 zl.Odbior osobisty malopolska i swietokrzyskie.Nie bede zarabiac na tabletkach dlatego taka cena.Ktos kiedys mi pomogl i ja tez chce pomagac.Mam spory kawalek do  "pewnej apteki" i chce tylko za paliwo.Pozdrawiam.


Witam proszę o kontakt pilnie kocmarta123@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Napisalam maila...sprawdz skrzynke.kocmarta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam proszę o kontakt pilnie kocmarta123@gmail.com


Odezwij sie na 603237681martakoc.123@gmail.com.bo na meila wysylam wiadomosci ale dostaje komunikat zwrotny ze nie dochodza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam zagraniczny Artrotec jest on troszeczkę mocniejszy niż ten nasz Polski więc jest bardziej skuteczny. Zostało mi się jedno opakowanie i gdyby jakaś dziewczyna potrzebowała to chętnie odsprzedam za cenę jaką za niego zapłaciłam czyli 200zl. Kontakt 502-246-775.
Ps. Dziewczyny uważajcie bo ja zostałam 2 razy oszukana i zawsze prościej o zdjęcie z aktualną data

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuję tabletek poronnych , proszę o pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny posiadam zagraniczny Artrotec jest on troszeczkę mocniejszy niż ten nasz Polski więc jest bardziej skuteczny. Zostało mi się jedno opakowanie i gdyby jakaś dziewczyna potrzebowała to chętnie odsprzedam za cenę jaką za niego zapłaciłam czyli 200zl. Kontakt 502-246-775.
> Ps. Dziewczyny uważajcie bo ja zostałam 2 razy oszukana i zawsze prościej o zdjęcie z aktualną data


 Dzień dobry czy posiada Pani nadal tabletki ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny posiadam zagraniczny Artrotec jest on troszeczkę mocniejszy niż ten nasz Polski więc jest bardziej skuteczny. Zostało mi się jedno opakowanie i gdyby jakaś dziewczyna potrzebowała to chętnie odsprzedam za cenę jaką za niego zapłaciłam czyli 200zl. Kontakt 502-246-775.
> Ps. Dziewczyny uważajcie bo ja zostałam 2 razy oszukana i zawsze prościej o zdjęcie z aktualną data


Co to za ściema? Jak mocniejszy? Ma te same substancje, po za tym ma tyle samo Misoprostolu co zwykły Arthrotec. Czemu Pani kłamie? Jak mamy Pani zaufać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem zadzwoń pomogę cena 450
Marzena 794.068.660

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam oryginalne zestawy poronne .
> Wysoka skuteczność.
> Bezpieczna wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.
> Płatne dopiero po sprawdzeniu zawartości przesyłki.
> Różne dostępne zestawy.
> Natychmiastowa wysyłka.
> Dawka dobierana indywidualnie pod wskazany tydzień.
> Kontakt telefoniczny podczas stosowania leków.
> Każdą kuracje doprowadzam do końca.
> ...




Również polecam dostałam uczciwą przesyłkę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moje zamówienie dziś dotarło Pani wysłała za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości wszystko było oryginalnie zapakowane zanim zapłaciłam mogłam otworzyć i pooglądać czy się zgadza . wysyłka była pocztą czekałam 2 dni polecam 739-248-793

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Dziewczyny nie dajcie sie oszukać !

Te ogłoszenia to lipa. Nie dostaniecie przesyłki albo dostaniecie jakieś nie wiadomo co w woreczkach foliowych. 
Pewne tabletki można zamówić TYLKO z 2 źródeł z *WOW* i *WHW*.
Nie dajcie się nabierać.
Poczytajcie na niezależnym forum: maszwybor (kropka) net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem zadzwoń pomogę proszę pisać tyko

wchap app +393519860480

Cena zestawu 450 zł
Marzena

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol ...
> Marzena


Kolejny naciągacz. Nie dajcie się nabierać. 
Oryginalne tabletki wyłącznie z w*ow* lub *whw*. Tam masz pewność, że nikt Cię nie oszuka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam na sprzedaz tabletki poronne. Są kupione od organizacji z Holandii. Sprawdzone. michal.kwiatkowski.1@wp.pl

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Mam na sprzedaz tabletki poronne. Są kupione od organizacji z Holandii. Sprawdzone. michal.kwiatkowski.1@wp.pl


Kolejny Janusz biznesu  :Smile:  Każdy kto potrzebuje może sobie zamówić tabletki i mieć je z pewnego źródła. 
Pamiętajcie kochane, nie dajcie się naciągać takim typom ! Stracisz 250 zł i przede wszystkim czas.
Zerknij na maszwybor(kropka)net i nie daj się oszukać !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja chciałam wam polecić

    Dziewczyny ja długo szukałam , bałam się abym nie została oszukana i pomogła mi pani z tego numeru 575-550-093 Wysłała mi za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości wszystko było w blistrach . Jak brałam również mogłam dzwonić odbierała telefony bardzo polecam bo mega uczciwa osoba

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> A ja chciałam wam polecić
> 
>     Dziewczyny ja długo szukałam , bałam się abym nie została oszukana i pomogła mi pani z tego numeru 575-550-093 ...


Podany numer od długiego czasu widnieje na listach oszustów. Wystarczy wpisać go w google  Jak macie oszukiwać ludzi to trochę bardziej się postarajcie  :Wink: 
Słabe to ...  :Frown: 

Przypominam tylko *wow* i *whw* - tam szukaj pomocy.

Tak przy okazji mamy w bazie nowe konta bankowe naciągaczy:
Anna Peri 21 1140 2004 0000 3602 7862 3267 , 21114020040000360278623267
13 1160 2202 0000 0003 1211 7373 , 61 2360 00180107 0000 0015 7788, 25114020040000300281092042, 25 1140 2004 0000 3002 8109 2042

anna2310@op.pl , m.szaf72@wp.pl, szafranm12@wp.pl, anna.anna.pe@wp.pl , iwona.szafranska71@interia.pl,  ilona.arth@o2.pl, marcinglab@protonmail.com, beata.na0601@gmail, anna.peri@interia.pl , michal.kwiatkowski.1@wp.pl , musielak2103@interia.pl, bombipro@protonmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podany numer od długiego czasu widnieje na listach oszustów. Wystarczy wpisać go w google  Jak macie oszukiwać ludzi to trochę bardziej się postarajcie 
> Słabe to ... 
> 
> Przypominam tylko *wow* i *whw* - tam szukaj pomocy.
> 
> Tak przy okazji mamy w bazie nowe konta bankowe naciągaczy:
> Anna Peri 21 1140 2004 0000 3602 7862 3267 , 21114020040000360278623267
> 13 1160 2202 0000 0003 1211 7373 , 61 2360 00180107 0000 0015 7788, 25114020040000300281092042, 25 1140 2004 0000 3002 8109 2042
> 
> anna2310@op.pl , m.szaf72@wp.pl, szafranm12@wp.pl, anna.anna.pe@wp.pl , iwona.szafranska71@interia.pl,  ilona.arth@o2.pl, marcinglab@protonmail.com, beata.na0601@gmail, anna.peri@interia.pl , michal.kwiatkowski.1@wp.pl , musielak2103@interia.pl, bombipro@protonmail.com


kobieta wysyła za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości leki w opisanych oryginalnych blistrach, nie chce zaliczek ani przelewów na konto z góry po co piszesz że jest oszustka udowodnij że cię oszukała a moze jest dla ciebie nie wygodną konkurencja właśnie dlatego że jest uczciwa . Mi pomogła i zapewne wielu innym osobom więc nie szargaj dobrego imienia kogoś kto jest ci nie wygodną konkurencją .Polecam z całego serca 575-550-093

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> kobieta wysyła za pobraniem ...


Oj Danka, Danka ... czy ja ci tam na prawdę na imię  :Wink: ) 
Pomogła Ci ? Te ogłoszenia sprzedaży leków poronnych z twoim numerem telefonu to tez pewnie konkurencja wstawia co ? 
megaogloszenia.net/ogloszenia/seks-i-antykoncepcja/pomoc-leki-poronne-bialystok
Na dodatek ten twój numer (575550093) wystarczy w google wpisać i już wszystko teraz wiadomo ;p

Weźcie się w garść ! Jak chcecie oszukiwać to trochę więcej weny twórczej ! Jak nie wymyślicie nowych "numerów" to o obecnych ludzie dowiedzą się w 3 tygodnie  :Smile:  Będziecie musieli zająć sie uczciwą pracą hi hi hi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najlepiej wklejcie zdjęcia z data żeby się uwiarygodnić. Dobre z Was oszustki co jedna to lepsza. I jeszcze konkurencję sobie kosza nawzajem. Wrzuccie zdjęcie z gazetą albo data jak na innych ogłoszeniach to pogadamy  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szukam tabletek na już jak któraś ma to dajecie na miary

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Najlepiej wklejcie zdjęcia z data żeby się uwiarygodnić. Dobre z Was oszustki co jedna to lepsza. I jeszcze konkurencję sobie kosza nawzajem. Wrzuccie zdjęcie z gazetą albo data jak na innych ogłoszeniach to pogadamy


Zdjęcia kolego to są dobre jak jedziesz na wakacje i robisz sobie fotkę na plaży.
Każdy z oszustów ma zdjęcia, ja tez je dostałam przez wpłatą pieniędzy. Jak będziesz chciał to Janusze zrobią Ci każde ujęcie z oryginalnymi tabletkami.
Tylko co z tego skoro po otwarciu przesyłki znalazłam w niej witaminy w foliowym woreczku  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Oryginalne blistry są dla nich zbyt cenne żeby je wysyłać do frajerów którzy kasę wpłacają.

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Szukam tabletek na już jak któraś ma to dajecie na miary


maszwybor.net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak samo mogą wyslac ze stron, które reklamujesz, ciekawe ile płacą Ci za reklamę. Tak naprawdę wszyscy żerują na naszej trudnej sytuacji

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> ...naszej trudnej sytuacji...


Sytuacja dla ciebie robi się faktycznie trudna. Ludzie dowiadują się, że tabletki kupowane z polskich ogłoszeń wcale nie są wysyłane albo wysyłacie witaminki d+e  :Smile:  przez to nie ma kogo w balona roić  :Smile: ))
Naprawdę myślisz, że przez twoje wpisy ktoś zwątpi wiarygodność whw i wow ? - powodzenia  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sytuacja dla ciebie robi się faktycznie trudna. Ludzie dowiadują się, że tabletki kupowane z polskich ogłoszeń wcale nie są wysyłane albo wysyłacie witaminki d+e  przez to nie ma kogo w balona roić ))
> Naprawdę myślisz, że przez twoje wpisy ktoś zwątpi wiarygodność whw i wow ? - powodzenia


pojebany patol  pierdolnij się w łeb jeśli ktoś chce kupić i  zażyć to tak zrobi a tobie huj do tego  do nie_daj_sie_nabrac  twoje wpisy są śmieszne i żałosne chyba biznes ci nie idzie bo za wszelką cenę konkurencji chcesz sie pozbyć , tylko jakoś w te twoje wypociny nikt ci nie wieży hhhhe kobiety są mądre i  wiedzą komu mogą zaufać .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga 

Na debila który twierdzi,że wszyscy oszukują tylko on ma oryginał. Wszystkich obraża wstawia wyssane z palca numery kont itp. 

Rada jest taka każdy ma swój rozum i zrobi jak uważa:

1 Paczka musi być za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości. - to jest  podstawa NIGDY NIE PŁAĆCIE ZA TAKIE PRZESYŁKI Z GÓRY!!!!

Jeśli ktokolwiek oferuje wam wysyłkę ze sprawdzeniem to was nie oszuka!!
Bo najpierw zobaczycie dyskretnie co przyszło a potem odbieracie i płacicie lub oddajecie.

Dodatkowo każdy wie że paczki przechodzą odprawę graniczną i są skanowane.
Podczas skanu jak celnik ma stwierdzić że to nie są np extasy?? lub inne narkotyki???
Więc rekwiruje a wy macie problemy bo trzeba się tłumaczyć ( wezwania, stres, czas) 

Były już takie przypadki na forach, że po kilku tygodniach od zastosowania leków odezawała się policja lub straż graniczna/ celna w celu zamawianych środków z zagranicy.

Dlatego ja nic nie sugeruje ,nie namawiam a jedynie uświadamiam że nie jest tak pięknie jak pisze jakiś "dobry wujek" , który zjadł wszystkie rozumy i wciska swój towar.

Przypominam ze jakiś czas temu facet sprzedawał tabletki niby poronne a były to witaminy.

W dzisiejszych czasach przy zakupach przez internet SPRAWDZENIE ZAWARTOŚCI PRZED ZAPŁATĄ TO PODSTAWA

ZAMÓW--SPRAWDŹ CO PRZYSZŁO---ZAPŁAĆ

czujności i udanych zabiegów.

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Re Poeta: Niestety ale nie masz racji...
> Zaznaczę , że z natury jestem bardzo ostrożna.
> Pod koniec zeszłego roku kupiłam tabletki z polskiego ogłoszenia. Kontakt email potem nawet zadzwoniłam żeby mieć pewność. Pan zapewniał, że tabletki są oryginalnie zapakowane, dostałam ich zdjęcie. Umówiłam się na przesyłkę kurierską za pobraniem. Taka też przyszła kurierem inpost. Okazało się, że kurier nie wyda mi paczki jeżeli nie zapłacę. Otworzyłam ją przy kurierze bo Pan był miły i poczekał. Było tam 9 tabletek bardziej przypominających aspirynę niż tabletki ze zdjęcia. Nie były to w każdym razie zamawiane tabletki w oryginalnym blistrze.
> Załamana zamówiłam zestaw w krytykowanego przez Ciebie wow. Przyszedł kurierem po 4 dniach. 
> Co do odpowiedzialności to tez nie masz racji. Jeżeli zamawiam tabletki sama to nie ponoszę żadnej odpowiedzialności prawnej (chyba, że robię to dla kogoś innego).
> Jestem już 4 mc. po zabiegu i tak naprawdę zapomniałam o sprawie. Żenujące jest tylko to, że kierowani chęcią zysku dla paru złotych żerujecie na ludzkim nieszczęściu.
> 
> PS. Cytat ze strony inpost:
> "Sprawdzenie zawartości paczki, a dostawa za pobraniem
> ...


Lepiej bym tego nie wyjaśnił. Brawo.
Beato napisz do mnie na prv. przygotowuję stronę w w w z informacjami o tych "biznesmenach" chciałbym poznać bliżej twoją historię.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie planowałaś a stało się i jesteś w niechcianej ciąży.
Jesteśmy, aby Tobie pomóc. Znajdziesz nas na stronie kobietawpigulce.pl
Zadzwoń, napisz, wejdź na bloga, jesteśmy też na darmowym czacie, czekamy

----------


## Lewandowska

Chciałam zadzwonić do was ale infolinia nie działa. Kiedy będzie można się dodzwonić ? Potrzebuję na już kupić tabletki. Nawet zamówiłam dzisiaj ale od osoby prywatnej z ogłoszenia. Z tego co czytam to można dać sie oszukać. TO ma byc paczka do paczkomatu. Jak się upewnić?

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> ...Z tego co czytam to można dać sie oszukać. TO ma byc paczka do paczkomatu. Jak się upewnić?


Mam nadzieję, ze paczka jest za pobraniem. Będziesz mogła jej po prostu nie odebrać. Jeżeli zdefiniowałaś przelew to go wycofaj jesli jeszcze możesz.
Dziewczyno dostaniesz witaminy w foliowym zawiniątku jak ja. Poczytaj o tym maszwybor .net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Informuję że są firmy na polskim rynku, które oferują sprawdzenie zawartości przed opłatą. 
NIE SĄ TO FIRMY KURIERSKIE TYPU DPD CZY DHL  bo one najpierw wymagają zapłaty a potem ewentualnie reklamacji.

TYLKO I WYŁĄCZNIE POCZTA POLSKA OFERUJE UCZCIWE SPRAWDZENIE ZAWARTOŚCI PRZESYŁKI PRZED OPŁATĄ.

Jeśli ktokolwiek wyśle Wam tabletki przez Pocztę Polską z opcją sprawdzenia zawartości NIGDY NIE ZOSTANIECIE OSZUKANE/NI   

Ta usługa jest dodatkowo płatna więc nikt Wam nie zrobi problemu żeby zobaczyć czy  w środku nie ma np jabłka czy mydła jak kiedyś było już to opisywane na forum.

Nie dajcie sobie wciskać ciemnoty !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wystarczy udać się na najbliższą placówkę POCZTY POLSKIEJ i wszystko się dowiecie że można zamówić przesyłkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą

ZAMAWIAJCIE TYLKO OD OSÓB CO WYSYŁAJĄ PRZEZ POCZTĘ ZE SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOŚCI A NIE STRACICIE PIENIĘDZY I OTRZYMACIE CO CHCECIE.

----------


## Krystyna_Loba

OSZUSTWO „NA PACZKĘ” – znane oszustwo, o którym można przeczytać w Internecie, polega na tym, że obiecuje się wysłanie paczki za pobraniem i faktycznie przychodzi paczka, ale w środku jest w najlepszym wypadku APAP za 5 zł, albo inna bezużyteczna rzecz. OSZUST wam powie, że można sprawdzić zawartość przesyłki, żeby zyskać zaufanie, bo wie, że przecież nikt nie będzie sprawdzał takich rzeczy przy kurierze. Szansa, że ktoś sprawdzi taką paczkę, jest tak mała, że OSZUSTOM i tak się opłaca wysłać taką paczkę z jakimś śmieciem w środku, bo znaczna większość ludzi zapłaci i nie sprawdzi przesyłki. Jeśli zapłacicie kurierowi przy odbiorze przesyłki, lub przelewem wyślecie pieniądze, to już ich nigdy nie zobaczycie. Uwaga – Oni CIĄGLE ZMIENIAJĄ NUMER TELEFONU I NAZWĘ OGŁASZAJĄCEGO, ale to są dokładnie ci sami ludzie. W tych ogłoszeniach można wpisać dosłownie wszystko włącznie z za każdym razem inną nazwą ogłaszającego się, co sprawia wrażenie, że masa ludzi sprzedaje te produkty, ale to jest dokładnie ta sama grupka oszustów, która żyje z tych ogłoszeń i nic innego nie robią tylko dodają nowe pod innymi nazwami użytkowników. Porównajcie sobie ogłoszenia i zobaczycie, że jedna i ta sama treść jest wystawiana pod innymi nazwami użytkowników. Nie dajcie się oszukać przez zdjęcia umieszczane w ogłoszeniach, bo jest to banalnie łatwa robota w fotoshopie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo proszę, napiszcie jak zażyć arthrotrc lub cyctocec? by poszło sprawnie i skutecznie? lepiej się ruszać czy nie podczas brania tabletek? lepiej w nocy czy w dzień?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży i potrzebujesz pomocy, skontaktuj się z nami. Znajdziesz nas na kobietawpigulce.pl

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Dzień dobry.
W końcu jakiś wzmożony ruch w ogłoszeniach  :Smile: 

Dziewczyny pamiętajcie o tym ,że internet "przyjmie" wszystko. Nawet najpiękniej przygotowanie ogłoszenie na portalu może być próbą oszustwa. Podobnie jest z przygotowanymi przez "sprzedawców" osobnymi stronami w w w. Wspaniała forma, dużo grafiki oraz treści skierowane na chęć niesienia pomocy maja najczęściej przykryć próby wyłudzenia.

Niektóre ze stron aby się uwiarygodnić posiadają w swojej treści formularz z możliwością dodawania opinii przez kupujących. To oczywiście ściema - sprawdź i dodaj opinię. Niestety nie pojawi się ona na stronie  :Frown: 

Jeżeli jednak zdecydujesz się na zakup z Polski to wybierz wyłącznie paczkę *Pocztą Polską* ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Nigdy kurier albo paczkomat ! Nigdy nie rób przedpłaty ! Jeżeli tabletki nie będą zapakowane w *oryginalne blistry* to nie odbieraj przesyłki - to *oszustwo* !

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wie ktoś gdzie dostanę e-recepte na arthrotec?
wszedzie proszą o zaświadczenie lekarskie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, posiadam tabletki poronne do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Leki są skuteczne nawet w 99%. Współpracuję z ginekologiem, posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie. Zapewniam stałą opiekę.

Przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem przed zapłatą wliczona w koszt zestawu. Pozwoli na weryfikację towaru nie tracąc pieniędzy.  Otwierasz sprawdzasz potem płacisz.

W jaki sposób możesz się dowiedzieć że przesyłka ma opcję sprawdzenia?

Data przydatności Mifegestu - październik 2022
Data przydatności Cytotecku - pażdziernik 2023

Po pierwsze otrzymujesz ode mnie numer przesyłki który na wstępie podczas śledzenia przesyłki ujawni tę usługę.
Po drugie możesz się upewnić trzymając przesyłkę w ręku że jest na niej zaznaczona opcja sprawdzenia.
Po 3 kurier pocztowy/listonosz ma obowiązek zapytać się czy chcesz sprawdzić przesyłkę.

Przesyłka jest specjalnie stworzona do bezpiecznego otwarcia i dyskretnego sprawdzenia, tak aby listonosz lub kurier pocztowy nic nie zobaczył. Dlatego koniecznie otwórz i ją sprawdź! Bez tego nie odbieraj jej.

Zdjęcia zrobione własnoręcznie. Nie są kradzione od innych. Są oznaczone moją własną karteczką z moim włąsnym adresem email.


Mifepristone jest pod postacią "Mifegest" firmy  Zydus - to nie jest żadna wycinanka z jakiegoś Paracetamolu

 Cytotec + Mifepristone + koszt przesyłki = 550zł  skuteczność około 99%

kontakt: pomocnakasia@protonmail.com wyślij email o treści: medyczka a odezwę się tak szybko jak będę mogła.

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Witam, posiadam tabletki poronne do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Leki są skuteczne nawet w 99%. Współpracuję z ginekologiem, posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie. Zapewniam stałą opiekę.


Dziewczyny pamiętajcie:
Ogłoszenia sprzedaży leków poronnych na portalach w internecie to oszustwo. Sama padłam ofiarą takiego wyłudzenia. Dlatego ostrzegam wszystkich przed tego typu zakupami. Perfidność Januszy biznesu jest ogromna bo wykorzystują nasze trudne chwile. Żerują na tym, że szukamy pomocy gdzie się tylko da. Ważny dla nas jest czas, chcę szybko załatwić sprawę i wtedy staje się ofiarą naciągacza.

Jeżeli padniesz ofiarą oszustwa nie pozostawaj bierna !!! Sprawę zgłaszaj na policję. Tylko tak ukrócimy ich proceder !!!
W paru przypadkach bank po zgłoszeniu sprawy blokował konto do wpłat - to najbardziej boli Januszy !!!

Numer z którym się kontaktowałaś opisz na portalach z identyfikacja numerów.
1. odebractelefon .pl
2. ktoto.info
3. nieznanynumer .pl

walcz.z.oszutem@ tlen.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny pamiętajcie:
> Ogłoszenia sprzedaży leków poronnych na portalach w internecie to oszustwo. Sama padłam ofiarą takiego wyłudzenia. Dlatego ostrzegam wszystkich przed tego typu zakupami. Perfidność Januszy biznesu jest ogromna bo wykorzystują nasze trudne chwile. Żerują na tym, że szukamy pomocy gdzie się tylko da. Ważny dla nas jest czas, chcę szybko załatwić sprawę i wtedy staje się ofiarą naciągacza.
> 
> Jeżeli padniesz ofiarą oszustwa nie pozostawaj bierna !!! Sprawę zgłaszaj na policję. Tylko tak ukrócimy ich proceder !!!
> W paru przypadkach bank po zgłoszeniu sprawy blokował konto do wpłat - to najbardziej boli Januszy !!!
> 
> Numer z którym się kontaktowałaś opisz na portalach z identyfikacja numerów.
> 1. odebractelefon .pl
> 2. ktoto.info
> ...


Pani pije do mnie? W jaki sposób mogę oszukać? Czy widziała Pani gdziej jakiś zły komentarz o mnie?

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Dziewczyny pamiętajcie o tym ,że internet "przyjmie" wszystko. Nawet najpiękniej przygotowanie zdjęcia i  ogłoszenie na portalu może być próbą oszustwa. Wspaniała forma, dużo grafiki oraz treści skierowane na chęć niesienia pomocy maja najczęściej przykryć próby wyłudzenia.

Jeżeli jednak zdecydujesz się na zakup z Polski to wybierz wyłącznie paczkę Pocztą Polską ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Nigdy kurier albo paczkomat ! Nigdy nie rób przedpłaty ! Jeżeli tabletki nie będą zapakowane w oryginalne blistry to nie odbieraj przesyłki - *to oszustwo* !

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny pamiętajcie o tym ,że internet "przyjmie" wszystko. Nawet najpiękniej przygotowanie zdjęcia i  ogłoszenie na portalu może być próbą oszustwa. Wspaniała forma, dużo grafiki oraz treści skierowane na chęć niesienia pomocy maja najczęściej przykryć próby wyłudzenia.
> 
> Jeżeli jednak zdecydujesz się na zakup z Polski to wybierz wyłącznie paczkę Pocztą Polską ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Nigdy kurier albo paczkomat ! Nigdy nie rób przedpłaty ! Jeżeli tabletki nie będą zapakowane w oryginalne blistry to nie odbieraj przesyłki - *to oszustwo* !
> 
> -Basia-


Konwersacja z Panią nie ma żadnego sensu. Nie wiem czy ma Pani jakąś potężną traumę? Proponuję zgłosić się  do psychologa, powinien pomóc. Tymczasem to co ta Pani napisała o przesyłkach ze sprawdzeniem to prawda. Dlatego moją przesyłkę należy uprzednio sprawdzić. Bez tego nie ma co odbierać.


Pozdrawiam Pomocna Kasia

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Aby nabyć leki których szukasz poczytaj o organizacjach które pomagają kobietom:
Pomocy szukaj np. na polskim forum maszwybor.net
To polskie forum o tematyce której szukasz. Zarejestruj się to będziesz miała dostęp do wszystkich postów. Dowiesz się jak naprawdę zdobyć leki których szukasz.
Tam znajdziesz odpowiednie linki - powodzenia.

1. Organizacja kobiety w sieci: womenonweb.org/pl/
2. Kobiety pomagają kobietom: womenhelp.org/pl/
-pomoc telefoniczna: INFOLINIA: +48 22 292 25 97 czynna codziennie od 8.00 do 20.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Aby nabyć leki których szukasz poczytaj o organizacjach które pomagają kobietom:
> Pomocy szukaj np. na polskim forum maszwybor.net
> To polskie forum o tematyce której szukasz. Zarejestruj się to będziesz miała dostęp do wszystkich postów. Dowiesz się jak naprawdę zdobyć leki których szukasz.
> Tam znajdziesz odpowiednie linki - powodzenia.
> 
> 1. Organizacja kobiety w sieci: womenonweb.org/pl/
> 2. Kobiety pomagają kobietom: womenhelp.org/pl/
> -pomoc telefoniczna: INFOLINIA: +48 22 292 25 97 czynna codziennie od 8.00 do 20.00


Dziń dobry, a czy wiadomo dlaczego dziewczyny z womenhelp.org/pl/ załatwiają leki w woreczku, i nie chcą powiedzieć jakie to leki oraz  jaką datę przydatności mają?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To nieprawda. Ja zamówiłam z women help. Faktycznie szyły długo, prawie 3 tygodnie ale doszły, były oryginalnie zapakowane i miały datę. 
Naprawdę nie rozumiem o co się tak drapiecie. Szkoda tylko dziewczyn, które zostały oszukane. Niestety złodziei jest pełno.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem zadzwoń pomogę 
794.068.660 Cena 450

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Ogłoszenia sprzedaży leków poronnych na portalach w internecie to oszustwo. Perfidność Januszy biznesu jest ogromna bo wykorzystują nasze trudne chwile. Żerują na tym, że szukamy pomocy gdzie się tylko da. Ważny dla nas jest czas, chcę szybko załatwić sprawę i wtedy staje się ofiarą naciągacza. 
Nie daj się nabrać !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To nieprawda. Ja zamówiłam z women help. Faktycznie szyły długo, prawie 3 tygodnie ale doszły, były oryginalnie zapakowane i miały datę. 
> Naprawdę nie rozumiem o co się tak drapiecie. Szkoda tylko dziewczyn, które zostały oszukane. Niestety złodziei jest pełno.


A można wiedzieć jak się nazywały i jaką miały datę ważności?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To nieprawda. Ja zamówiłam z women help. Faktycznie szyły długo, prawie 3 tygodnie ale doszły, były oryginalnie zapakowane i miały datę. 
> Naprawdę nie rozumiem o co się tak drapiecie. Szkoda tylko dziewczyn, które zostały oszukane. Niestety złodziei jest pełno.


Bardzo proszę o odpowiedź.  I proszę powiedzieć kiedy Pani zamawiała?

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Aby nabyć leki których szukasz poczytaj o organizacjach które pomagają kobietom:
Pomocy szukaj na polskim forum *maszwybor.net*
Nie kupuj z ogłoszeń. Nie trać czasu i pieniędzy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam takie oto zestawy tabletek o nazwie Arthrotec jak na zdjeciu ktore sama stosowałam bedac w 9 tyg i ktore bardzo mi pomogły wiec z pewnoscia pomoga Tobie rowniez. Służe doswiadczeniem i pomocą. Kontakt 512-204-079 Justyna
Ps. Uwaga na oszustow. Proscie zawsze o zdjecie tego co ktos wam oferuje z aktualna data obok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Bardzo proszę o odpowiedź.  I proszę powiedzieć kiedy Pani zamawiała?


Czego oczekujesz? Myślisz że ten ktoś kto zrobił kurację od nich wchodzi codziennie na te forum i dementuje te "nieprawdziwe info" ??? Nie śmierdzi Ci że nie podano nazwy leków i daty ważności? Czy po przeprowadzonej kuracji wchodzi się codziennie na forum i szybko odpisuje? A może stały bywalec reklamujący ich, takie coś na szybko rzucił? Na każdym forum wszyscy piszą że to tabletki luzem.

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Dziewczyny nie dajcie się oszukać !

Nigdy nie zgadzajcie się na przedpłatę ani żadną zaliczkę. Jeżeli już to wysyłka w*yłącznie* Poczta polską koniecznie z opcją
*sprawdzenia zawartości* i płatność przy odbiorze.
Żaden inny kurier nie ma opcji sprawdzenia zawartości przed zapłatą. Nie nabijajcie kasy Januszom biznesu !!!

Te ogłoszenia to lipa. Nie dostaniecie przesyłki albo dostaniecie jakieś nie wiadomo co w woreczkach foliowych.
Pewne tabletki można zamówić z 2 źródeł z WOW i WHW.
Nie dajcie się nabierać.

Poczytajcie na niezależnym forum: maszwybor (kropka) net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, posiadam tabletki poronne do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Leki są skuteczne nawet w 99%. Współpracuję z ginekologiem, posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie. Zapewniam stałą opiekę.

Przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem przed zapłatą wliczona w koszt zestawu. Pozwoli na weryfikację towaru nie tracąc pieniędzy.  Otwierasz sprawdzasz potem płacisz.

Data przydatności Mifegestu - październik 2022
Data przydatności Cytotecku - pażdziernik 2023

W jaki sposób możesz się dowiedzieć że przesyłka ma opcję sprawdzenia?


Po pierwsze otrzymujesz ode mnie numer przesyłki który na wstępie podczas śledzenia przesyłki ujawni tę usługę.
Po drugie możesz się upewnić trzymając przesyłkę w ręku że jest na niej zaznaczona opcja sprawdzenia.
Po 3 kurier pocztowy/listonosz ma obowiązek zapytać się czy chcesz sprawdzić przesyłkę.

Przesyłka jest specjalnie stworzona do bezpiecznego otwarcia i dyskretnego sprawdzenia, tak aby listonosz lub kurier pocztowy nic nie zobaczył. Dlatego koniecznie otwórz i ją sprawdź! Bez tego nie odbieraj jej.

Zdjęcia zrobione własnoręcznie. Nie są kradzione od innych. Są oznaczone moją własną karteczką z moim włąsnym adresem email.


Mifepristone jest pod postacią "Mifegest" firmy  Zydus - to nie jest żadna wycinanka z jakiegoś Paracetamolu

 Cytotec + Mifepristone + koszt przesyłki = 550zł  skuteczność około 99%

kontakt: pomocnakasia@protonmail.com wyślij email o treści: medyczka a odezwę się tak szybko jak będę mogła.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam takie oto zestawy tabletek widoczne na zdjeciu zamieszczonym poniżej. Leki są pochodzenia polskiego (50mg) oraz holenderskiego(75mg). Wszystko jest orginalne bezpieczne oraz co najwazniejsze skuteczne. Tabletki sa w orginalnych blistrach aptecznych na ktore posiadam paragon zakupu. Cena 200zł za zestaw Kontakt 512-204-079
Ps. Dziewczyny uwazajcie na oszustow i proscie zawsze o zdjecie tego co wam ktos oferuje z dowolnym dopiskiem obok poniewaz 90% to oszusci. Badzcie czujni i weryfikujcie tresc ogloszenia

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Pamiętajcie, że żadna karteczka przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to za co płacicie.

Każdy może dać ogłoszenie np. takiej treści:
" Sprzedam 500 zł w jednym banknocie. Jeżeli chcesz zrobię zdjęcie z dzisiejszą datą. Wysyłka kurierem po przedpłacie.Okazja do zapłaty tylko 150 zł  :Smile:  !". 

Jak myślisz, dostaniesz to co zamawiasz ?
Nie dajcie się nabierać, oszuści się wpieniają bo coraz więcej ludzi czyta informację o ich praktykach.
Nigdy nie zgadzajcie się na *przedpłatę* ani *żadną zaliczkę*. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Poczta polską koniecznie z opcją
sprawdzenia zawartości i płatność przy odbiorze.
-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię tabletki województwie podlaskie suwalki elk

Mój kontakt
ania.kuczyn1@wp.pl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cytotec
Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem zadzwoń pomogę 794.068.660 Cena 450 zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam na sprzedaż tabletki o nazwie Arthrootecc w postaci 50mg oraz 75mg . Leki sa orginalne w orginalnych blistrach aptecznych w opakowaniu w raz z ulotka. Posiadam paragon zakupu. Leki sa wazne do 2023r. Cena zestawu to 250zł plus wysyłka. Preferowany odbior osobisty. Kontakt 512-204-079.
Ps, Dziewczyny uwazajcie na oszustow bo jest ich tu bardzo duzo niektorzy nawet kopiuja zdjecia tabletek mojego autorstwa i przypinaja do swojego ogloszenia. zawsze proscie sprzedajacego o zdjecie tabletek z aktualna data obok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, posiadam tabletki poronne do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Leki są skuteczne nawet w 99%. Współpracuję z ginekologiem, posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie. Zapewniam stałą opiekę.

Data przydatności Mifegestu - październik 2022
Data przydatności Cytotecku - pażdziernik 2023

Przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem przed zapłatą wliczona w koszt zestawu. Pozwoli na weryfikację towaru nie tracąc pieniędzy.  Otwierasz sprawdzasz potem płacisz.


W jaki sposób możesz się dowiedzieć że przesyłka ma opcję sprawdzenia?


Po pierwsze otrzymujesz ode mnie numer przesyłki który na wstępie podczas śledzenia przesyłki ujawni tę usługę.
Po drugie możesz się upewnić trzymając przesyłkę w ręku że jest na niej zaznaczona opcja sprawdzenia.
Po 3 kurier pocztowy/listonosz ma obowiązek zapytać się czy chcesz sprawdzić przesyłkę.

Przesyłka jest specjalnie stworzona do bezpiecznego otwarcia i dyskretnego sprawdzenia, tak aby listonosz lub kurier pocztowy nic nie zobaczył. Dlatego koniecznie otwórz i ją sprawdź! Bez tego nie odbieraj jej.

Zdjęcia zrobione własnoręcznie. Nie są kradzione od innych. Są oznaczone moją własną karteczką z moim włąsnym adresem email.


Mifepristone jest pod postacią "Mifegest" firmy  Zydus - to nie jest żadna wycinanka z jakiegoś Paracetamolu

 Cytotec + Mifepristone + koszt przesyłki = 550zł  skuteczność około 99%

kontakt: pomocnakasia@protonmail.com wyślij email o treści: medyczka a odezwę się tak szybko jak będę mogła.

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Pamiętajcie, że żadna karteczka przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to za co płacicie.

Każdy może dać ogłoszenie np. takiej treści:
" Sprzedam 500 zł w jednym banknocie. Jeżeli chcesz zrobię zdjęcie z dzisiejszą datą. Wysyłka kurierem po przedpłacie.Okazja do zapłaty tylko 150 zł !".

Jak myślisz, dostaniesz to co zamawiasz ?
Nie dajcie się nabierać, oszuści się wpieniają bo coraz więcej ludzi czyta informację o ich praktykach.
Nigdy nie zgadzajcie się na przedpłatę ani żadną zaliczkę. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Poczta polską koniecznie z opcją
sprawdzenia zawartości i płatność przy odbiorze.
-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki Arthotec 
10 tab 200zl
20 tab 350zl
Posiadam paragon z apteki. Lek kupiony 21.05.2021 pozdrawiam.
pawel.kuczy@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zostal mi zestaw z whw gdyż zamawialam tez z wow. 
andziaa633@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pamiętajcie, że żadna karteczka przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to za co płacicie.
> 
> Każdy może dać ogłoszenie np. takiej treści:
> " Sprzedam 500 zł w jednym banknocie. Jeżeli chcesz zrobię zdjęcie z dzisiejszą datą. Wysyłka kurierem po przedpłacie.Okazja do zapłaty tylko 150 zł !".
> 
> Jak myślisz, dostaniesz to co zamawiasz ?
> Nie dajcie się nabierać, oszuści się wpieniają bo coraz więcej ludzi czyta informację o ich praktykach.
> Nigdy nie zgadzajcie się na przedpłatę ani żadną zaliczkę. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Poczta polską koniecznie z opcją
> sprawdzenia zawartości i płatność przy odbiorze.
> -Basia-


Pani "Basiu" pisząc takie rzeczy pod moim postem bardzo proszę o podanie kto jest tym naciągaczem, ponieważ wychodzi na to że mowa o mnie. A ja nie mam czyste sumienie. Podejrzewam że to cewlowy zabieg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pani "Basiu" pisząc takie rzeczy pod moim postem bardzo proszę o podanie kto jest tym naciągaczem, ponieważ wychodzi na to że mowa o mnie. A ja nie mam czyste sumienie. Podejrzewam że to cewlowy zabieg.


Miało być mam czyste sumienie  :Smile: 

Pomocna Kasia

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Dziewczyny,
Niestety mamy kolejne zgłoszenia. Tym razem strona tabletki-poronne.com . Zgłosiło się do nas już kilka dziewczyn oszukanych przez ten portal.
Uważajcie na siebie.

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki wczesnoporone o nazwie Arthrotec 50mg jak i 75mg. wszystko jest w orginalnych opakowaniach (blistrach) wazne do 2023roku. posiadam paragon zakupu. Lek jest naprawde skuteczny gwarantuje duza skutecznosc. preferowany odbior osobisty jak rowniez wysylka kurierska. Kontakt 512-204-079
Ps. Uwazajcie dziewczyny na oszustow i zawsze proscie sprzedajacego o zdjecie tego co wam oferuje. Oszusci sa tak bezczelni ze pobieraja z netu zdjecia tabletek i wstawiaja jako swoje. weryfikujcie to i uwazajcie na siebie

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Pamiętajcie, że *żadna karteczka* na zdjęciach przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to za co płacicie.

Każdy może dać ogłoszenie np. takiej treści:
" Sprzedam 500 zł w jednym banknocie. Jeżeli chcesz zrobię zdjęcie z dzisiejszą datą. Wysyłka kurierem po przedpłacie.Okazja do zapłaty tylko 150 zł !".

Jak myślisz, dostaniesz to co zamawiasz ?
Nie dajcie się nabierać, oszuści się wpieniają bo coraz więcej ludzi czyta informację o ich praktykach.
*Nigdy* nie zgadzajcie się na przedpłatę ani żadną zaliczkę. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Poczta polską koniecznie z opcją
sprawdzenia zawartości i płatność przy odbiorze.
-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży? Masz pytania?
Strona w w w . k o b i e t a w  p i g u l c e . p l jest dla Ciebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, posiadam tabletki poronne do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Leki są skuteczne nawet w 99%. Współpracuję z ginekologiem, posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie. Zapewniam stałą opiekę.

Przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem przed zapłatą wliczona w koszt zestawu. Pozwoli na weryfikację towaru nie tracąc pieniędzy.  Otwierasz sprawdzasz potem płacisz.

Data przydatności Mifegestu - październik 2022
Data przydatności Cytotecku - pażdziernik 2023

W jaki sposób możesz się dowiedzieć że przesyłka ma opcję sprawdzenia?


Po pierwsze otrzymujesz ode mnie numer przesyłki który na wstępie podczas śledzenia przesyłki ujawni tę usługę.
Po drugie możesz się upewnić trzymając przesyłkę w ręku że jest na niej zaznaczona opcja sprawdzenia.
Po 3 kurier pocztowy/listonosz ma obowiązek zapytać się czy chcesz sprawdzić przesyłkę.

Przesyłka jest specjalnie stworzona do bezpiecznego otwarcia i dyskretnego sprawdzenia, tak aby listonosz lub kurier pocztowy nic nie zobaczył. Dlatego koniecznie otwórz i ją sprawdź! Bez tego nie odbieraj jej.

Zdjęcia zrobione własnoręcznie. Nie są kradzione od innych. Są oznaczone moją własną karteczką z moim włąsnym adresem email.


Mifepristone jest pod postacią "Mifegest" firmy  Zydus - to nie jest żadna wycinanka z jakiegoś Paracetamolu

 Cytotec + Mifepristone + koszt przesyłki = 550zł  skuteczność około 99%

kontakt: pomocnakasia@protonmail.com wyślij email o treści: medyczka a odezwę się tak szybko jak będę mogła.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie zestaw jakies potrzebującej kobiecie
piotrowskaangelika1@wp.pl

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Dziewczyny pamiętajcie:
Ogłoszenia sprzedaży leków poronnych na portalach w internecie to *oszustwo*. Sama padłam ofiarą takiego wyłudzenia. Dlatego ostrzegam wszystkich przed tego typu zakupami. Perfidność Januszy biznesu jest ogromna bo wykorzystują nasze trudne chwile. Żerują na tym, że szukamy pomocy gdzie się tylko da. Ważny dla nas jest czas, chcę szybko załatwić sprawę i wtedy staje się ofiarą naciągacza.

Jeżeli padniesz ofiarą oszustwa nie pozostawaj bierna !!! Sprawę zgłaszaj na policję. Tylko tak ukrócimy ich proceder !!!
W paru przypadkach bank po zgłoszeniu sprawy blokował konto do wpłat - to najbardziej boli Januszy !!!

Numer z którym się kontaktowałaś opisz na portalach z identyfikacją numerów.
1. odebractelefon .pl
2. ktoto.info
3. nieznanynumer .pl

walcz.z.oszutem@ tlen.pl 
-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cytotec
Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem kontakt asnaghena@gmail.com
Cena 450 zł
Dla wiarygodności mogę wysłać zdjęcie leku na email

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Cytotec
> Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem kontakt 
> Cena 450 zł
> Dla wiarygodności mogę wysłać zdjęcie leku na email


Zdjęcie leku ? - fantastycznie ! nic tylko brać !  he he
Pamiętajcie, że żadna karteczka na zdjęciach przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to za co płacicie.

Nie dajcie się nabierać, oszuści się wpieniają bo coraz więcej ludzi czyta informację o ich praktykach.
Nigdy nie zgadzajcie się na przedpłatę ani żadną zaliczkę. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Poczta polską koniecznie z opcją
sprawdzenia zawartości i płatność przy odbiorze.
Leki mają być koniecznie w oryginalnych blistrach z aktualna datą. Jeżeli cokolwiek wzbudzi Twoje wątpliwości, nie odbieraj przesyłki po jej sprawdzeniu. Niech złodzieje płacą za nieodebrane paczki - przestanie im się kalkulować naciąganie ludzi.

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam kilka opakowań bardzo skutecznego leku wczesnoporonnnegoo o nazwie Arthrotecc 75mg holandia i 50mg polska. Lek zawiera substancje o nazwie misoprostol ktora jest stosowana w zachodnich klinikach aborcyjnyyych. Leki sa orginalne zapakowane o orginalne blistra apteczne. Posiadam rowniez paragon zakupu. Preferowany odbior osobisty jak rownież wysylka. Kontakt 512-204-076.
Ps. Uwaga na oszustow . proscie zawsze o zdjecie tego co ktos wam oferuje a auktualna data obok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam zestaw z whw. Zamowilam z wow i whw. Jeden zestaw zuzylam. Odstapie za pare groszy. jasior.kasia27@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zdjęcie leku ? - fantastycznie ! nic tylko brać !  he he
> Pamiętajcie, że żadna karteczka na zdjęciach przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to za co płacicie.
> 
> Nie dajcie się nabierać, oszuści się wpieniają bo coraz więcej ludzi czyta informację o ich praktykach.
> Nigdy nie zgadzajcie się na przedpłatę ani żadną zaliczkę. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Poczta polską koniecznie z opcją
> sprawdzenia zawartości i płatność przy odbiorze.
> Leki mają być koniecznie w oryginalnych blistrach z aktualna datą. Jeżeli cokolwiek wzbudzi Twoje wątpliwości, nie odbieraj przesyłki po jej sprawdzeniu. Niech złodzieje płacą za nieodebrane paczki - przestanie im się kalkulować naciąganie ludzi.
> 
> -Basia-



Bardzo mądre słowa, dlatego to co jest na zdjęciach znajduje się w przesyłce którą można otworzyć i sprawdzić nie tracąc pieniędzy. Czy usługa sprawdzenia jest wykupiona? Tak, można to zweryfikować wpisując otrzymany ode mnie numer przesyłki na stronie poczty. Wszystko jest transparentne i klarowne, nie to co np. u WHW. Ja się nie wstydzę swojego towaru. Płaci się za pobraniem po sprawdzeniu.

Policja siedzi na polskich skrzynkach pocztowych sprzedawców oraz na ich telefonach, uważajcie.

Pozdrawiam pomocnakasia@protonmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam kilka opakowań bardzo skutecznego leku wczesnoporonnnegoo o nazwie Arthrotecc 75mg holandia oraz 50mg polska. Lek zawiera substancje o nazwie misoprostol ktora jest stosowana w zachodnich klinikach aborcyjnyyych wywołujac skurcze porodowe a w konsekswencji pooronienie. Leki sa orginalne zapakowane o orginalne blistra apteczne. Posiadam rowniez paragon zakupu. Preferowany odbior osobisty jak rownież wysylka. Kontakt 512-204-076.
Ps. Uwaga na oszustow . proscie zawsze o zdjecie tego co ktos wam oferuje a auktualna data obok

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Kolejny naciągacz. Nie dajcie się nabierać.
Oryginalne tabletki wyłącznie z wow lub whw. Tam masz pewność, że nikt Cię nie oszuka.

Pamiętajcie, że żadna karteczka przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to za co płacicie.

Każdy może dać ogłoszenie np. takiej treści:
" Sprzedam 500 zł w jednym banknocie. Jeżeli chcesz zrobię zdjęcie z dzisiejszą datą. Wysyłka kurierem po przedpłacie. Okazja do zapłaty tylko 150 zł !".

Jak myślisz, dostaniesz to co zamawiasz ?
Nie dajcie się nabierać, oszuści się wpieniają bo coraz więcej ludzi czyta informację o ich praktykach.
Nigdy nie zgadzajcie się na przedpłatę ani żadną zaliczkę. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Poczta polską koniecznie z opcją
sprawdzenia zawartości i płatność przy odbiorze.
-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w ciąży...
Nie wiesz co robić....
Skontaktuj się z nami!
kobietawpigulce pl

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Jeżeli zdecydujesz się na zakup z Polski to wybierz *wyłącznie* paczkę Pocztą Polską ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Nigdy kurier albo paczkomat ! Nigdy *nie rób przedpłaty* ! Jeżeli tabletki nie będą zapakowane w oryginalne blistry to *nie odbieraj* przesyłki - to oszustwo !

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam zestaw z whw. Przyszedl mi wczoraj po 3 tyg od zamówienia a jestem już po akcji. Gdyby ktos chcial zapraszam
paulina.kostrzynska1@wp.pl

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Posiadam zestaw z whw. Przyszedl mi wczoraj po 3 tyg od zamówienia a jestem już po akcji. Gdyby ktos chcial zapraszam
> paulina.kostrzynska1@wp.pl


Pamiętaj !!!
*Nigdy nie rób przedpłaty* ! Jeżeli tabletki nie będą zapakowane w oryginalne blistry to *nie odbieraj przesyłki* - to oszustwo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki z whw. 
paulina.kostrzynsla1@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

paulina.kostrzynska1@wp.pl
Posiadam zestaw z whw

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam kilka opakowań bardzo skutecznego leku wczesnoporonnnegoo o nazwie Arthrotecc 75mg holandia i 50mg polska. 
Lek zawiera substancje o nazwie misoprostol ktora jest stosowana w zachodnich klinikach aborcyjnyyych. 
Leki sa orginalne zapakowane o orginalne blistra apteczne. Posiadam rowniez paragon zakupu. Zajmujemy sie sprowadzaniem tabletek wczesoporonnych do Polski od 3 lat. Mamy duze doswiadczenie i pomoglismy juz wielu kobieta bedacym w trudnej sytuacji wiec pomożemy rowniez i Tobie
Preferowany odbior osobisty jak rownież wysylka. Kontakt 512-204-076.
Ps. Uwaga na oszustow!!!  Proscie zawsze o zdjecie tego co ktos wam oferuje z auktualna data obok.

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Pamiętajcie, że żadna karteczka przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to za co płacicie.

Jak myślisz, dostaniesz to co zamawiasz ?
Nie dajcie się nabierać, oszuści się wpieniają bo coraz więcej ludzi czyta informację o ich praktykach.
Nigdy nie zgadzajcie się *na przedpłatę ani żadną zaliczkę*. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Poczta polską koniecznie z opcją
sprawdzenia zawartości i płatność przy odbiorze.
-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Zajmujemy sie sprowadzaniem do polski tabletek wczesnoporonnnych od 3 lat i w tym czasie pomoglismy wielu kobieta w trudnych życiowych sytuacjach. Jestesmy Rezydnentami w panstwowej słuzbie zdrowia i posiadamy duża wiedze na temat lektu ktory Wam oferujemy. Lek nazywa sie Arthrotecc i pochodzi z Holandi . Nasze zestawy skladaja sie z 12+1 czyli (misoprostolumm 75mg +1 Mifenaprostinee) Wszystko jest orginalnie zapakowane w orginalne blistra apteczne. Posiadam rowniez paragon zakupu. 
Preferowany odbior osobisty jak rownież wysylka. Kontakt 512-204-076.
Ps. Uwaga na oszustow!!!  Proscie zawsze o zdjecie tego co ktos wam oferuje z auktualna data obok

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Złodzieje cały czas są aktywni, niestety ciągle dostaję nowe informację od oszukanych dziewczyn. Nie dajcie się nabierać !
Oszustka która mnie naciągnęła tez wysłała mi zdjęcia tabletek z aktualna data i mim imieniem. Co z tego skoro w przesyłce była aspiryna. Byłam głupia i straciłam 300 zł. Paczkę odebrałam w paczkomacie oczywiście bez możliwości sprawdzenia zawartości.

Pamiętajcie, że żadna karteczka przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to za co płacicie.

Nie dajcie się nabierać, oszuści się wpieniają bo coraz więcej ludzi czyta informację o ich praktykach.
Nigdy nie zgadzajcie się na *przedpłatę* ani żadną zaliczkę. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie *Pocztą polską koniecznie z opcją sprawdzenia zawartości i płatność przy odbiorze*.
-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec czysty misoprostol Jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem napisz pomogę cena 450
Zł kontakt 794068660
Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam kilka opakowan Tabletek wczesopoooronnych o nazwie Arthrotecc
i jest to jedyny lek ktory posiada substancje Misoprostoll ktorato z kolei wywoluje efekt poronienia. Zestawy skladaja sie z 12+1 czyli
(misoprostolumm 75mg +1 Mifenaprostinee) Wszystko jest orginalnie zapakowane w orginalne blistra apteczne. Posiadam rowniez paragon zakupu.
Preferowany odbior osobisty jak rownież wysylka. Kontakt 502427780.
Ps. Uwaga na oszustow!!! Proscie zawsze o zdjecie tego co ktos wam oferuje z auktualna data obok

----------


## mikrob

Sprzedaż leków na receptę w internecie jest nielegalna i karalna. Przecież wystarczy to (link do tego forum) zgłosić policji! Receptę na tabletki wczesnoporonne może wypisać przeciez lekarz bez wychodzenia z domu np. lekarzonline.eu Recepte jest wystawiana w ciągu godziny, całkowicie legalnie. Po co więc tak ryzykować?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam kilka opakowań bardzo skutecznego leku wczesnoporonnnegoo o nazwie Arthrotecc 75mg holandia i 50mg polska. 
Lek zawiera substancje o nazwie misoprostol ktora jest stosowana w zachodnich klinikach aborcyjnyyych. 
Leki sa orginalne zapakowane o orginalne blistra apteczne. Posiadam rowniez paragon zakupu. 
Preferowany odbior osobisty jak rownież wysylka. Kontakt 512-204-076.
Ps. Uwaga na oszustow!!!  Proscie zawsze o zdjecie tego co ktos wam oferuje z auktualna data obok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam zestaw tabletek wczesnoporonnnych ktore zawieraja Misoprostoll oraz Mifenaprostinee. Sa to substance stosowane w zachodnich klinikach aborcyyjnych. Odsprzedam kobiecie bedacej w trudnej sytuacji . Zestaw jest zapakowany w orginalne blistro apteczne w orginalnym opakowaniu. 
Posiadam duża wiedze w temacie przywracania cyklu miesiaczkowego i pomoge swoja wiedza i doswiadczeniem. Kontakt 502-427-780 Justyna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE TABLETKI PORONNE ORYGINALNE
FABRYCZNIE ZAPAKOWANE
POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIE ZAWARTOSCI


w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA
KONTAKT

516.664.868

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

Tabletki poronne należy zakupić tylko z pewnego źródła. W wybranych krajach Unii Europejskiej, gdzie aborcja farmakologiczna jest legalna,
leki poronne można nabyć bez przeszkód w każdej aptece. W naszym kraju, jesteśmy zmuszeni dotrzeć do zaufanego dostawcy,
sprzedającego oryginalne tabletki poronne (takie jak Mifepriston RU486, i Mizoprostol -Cytotec, Arthrotec).
Tabletki na poronienie, powinny być szczelnie zapakowane i przechowywane w odpowiednich warunkach. Tabletki wczesnoporonne zapewniają powodzenie w przerywaniu niechcianej ciąży
aż w 99 % przypadków. Jest to obecnie najskuteczniejsza metoda na usunięcie ciąży, którą można wykonać samodzielnie.


Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 zestaw do 7 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

2.zestaw do 12 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania


KONTAKT

516.664.868

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Pamiętajcie, że żadna karteczka na zdjęciach przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to za co płacicie.

Nie dajcie się nabierać, oszuści się wpieniają bo coraz więcej ludzi czyta informację o ich praktykach.
Nigdy nie zgadzajcie się na *przedpłatę* ani żadną *zaliczkę*. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Poczta polską koniecznie z opcją *sprawdzenia zawartości* i *płatność przy odbiorze*.
Leki mają być koniecznie w oryginalnych blistrach z aktualna datą. Jeżeli cokolwiek wzbudzi Twoje wątpliwości, _nie odbieraj_ przesyłki po jej sprawdzeniu. Niech złodzieje płacą za nieodebrane paczki - przestanie im się kalkulować naciąganie ludzi.

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 zestaw do 7 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

2.zestaw do 12 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania


KONTAKT

516.664.868

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA
KONTAKT

516.664.868

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

Tabletki poronne należy zakupić tylko z pewnego źródła. W wybranych krajach Unii Europejskiej, gdzie aborcja farmakologiczna jest legalna,
leki poronne można nabyć bez przeszkód w każdej aptece. W naszym kraju, jesteśmy zmuszeni dotrzeć do zaufanego dostawcy,
sprzedającego oryginalne tabletki poronne (takie jak Mifepriston RU486, i Mizoprostol -Cytotec, Arthrotec).
Tabletki na poronienie, powinny być szczelnie zapakowane i przechowywane w odpowiednich warunkach. Tabletki wczesnoporonne zapewniają powodzenie w przerywaniu niechcianej ciąży
aż w 99 % przypadków. Jest to obecnie najskuteczniejsza metoda na usunięcie ciąży, którą można wykonać samodzielnie.

WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 zestaw do 7 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

2.zestaw do 12 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania


KONTAKT

516.664.868

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA
KONTAKT

516.664.868

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

Tabletki poronne należy zakupić tylko z pewnego źródła. W wybranych krajach Unii Europejskiej, gdzie aborcja farmakologiczna jest legalna,
leki poronne można nabyć bez przeszkód w każdej aptece. W naszym kraju, jesteśmy zmuszeni dotrzeć do zaufanego dostawcy,
sprzedającego oryginalne tabletki poronne (takie jak Mifepriston RU486, i Mizoprostol -Cytotec, Arthrotec).
Tabletki na poronienie, powinny być szczelnie zapakowane i przechowywane w odpowiednich warunkach. Tabletki wczesnoporonne zapewniają powodzenie w przerywaniu niechcianej ciąży
aż w 99 % przypadków. Jest to obecnie najskuteczniejsza metoda na usunięcie ciąży, którą można wykonać samodzielnie.

WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 zestaw do 7 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

2.zestaw do 12 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania


KONTAKT

516.664.868

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Złodzieje zarabiają coraz mniej bo informacje o ich przekrętach idą w świat  :Wink: 
Wzmagają swoja aktywność w sieci bo zyski z oszustw się kurczą. Coraz więcej osób czyta informację o ich złodziejskich sztuczkach.
Nie dajcie się nabierać !
Oszustka, która mnie naciągnęła tez wysłała mi zdjęcia tabletek z aktualną datą i moim imieniem. Co z tego skoro w przesyłce była aspiryna. Byłam głupia i straciłam 300 zł. Paczkę odebrałam w paczkomacie oczywiście bez możliwości sprawdzenia zawartości.

Pamiętajcie, że *żadna* karteczka przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to, za co płacicie.

Nigdy *nie zgadzajcie* się *na przedpłatę* ani *żadną zaliczkę*. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Pocztą polską koniecznie z opcją *sprawdzenia zawartości* i płatność przy odbiorze.
Leki mają być koniecznie w *oryginalnych* blistrach z aktualną datą. Jeżeli cokolwiek wzbudzi Twoje wątpliwości, *nie odbieraj przesyłki* po jej sprawdzeniu. *Niech złodzieje płacą* za nieodebrane paczki - przestanie im się kalkulować naciąganie ludzi.

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Od 4 lat zajmujemy sie sprowadzaniem i sprzedaża tabletek wczesnoporonnyych i pomoglismy juz wielu kobieta zarowno w Polsce jak i za granicą. Leki ktore oferujemy sa skuteczne, bezpieczne w orginalnych opakowaniach aptecznych. Posiadamy duża wiedze medyczna w tematyce aboryyyjneej i chetnie podzielimy sie doswiadczeniem. Jesli potrzebujesz naszej pomocy to prosimy o kontakt 512-204-076 Justyna.
Ps. Dziewczyny uwazajcie na oszustow proscie sprzedajacego o zdjecie tego co wam oferuje. Nie kupujcie tabletek w woreczkach i innych zawiniątkach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam bardzo skuteczne zestawy wczesnoporone . Zestaw sklada sie z 12+1. Wszystko orginalnie zapakowane w orginalne blistra apteczne
Posiadam rowniez paragon zakupu.
Preferowany odbior osobisty jak rownież wysylka. Kontakt 502-427-780 Justyna.
Ps. Uwaga na oszustow!!! Proscie zawsze o zdjecie tego co ktos wam oferuje z auktualna data obok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam skuteczny zestaw skladajacy sie z 12+1 jest to jast to najskuteczniejsza werska połaczenia połaczenie dwoch substancji ktora gwarantuje sukces w 99%. Pamietajcie dziewczyny aby tabletki były w orginalnym blistrze aptecznym. Nigdy nie kupujcie tabletek w woreczkach oraz innych zawiniatkach. Zawsze proscie sprzedajacego o zdjecie tabletek. Kontakt 512-204-076 Justyna

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Znalazłam taki fajny wpis. To tak na początek tygodnia, oszuści się budzą więc poczytajcie i nie dajcie się nabierać  :Smile: 
"
OSZUSTWO „NA PACZKĘ” – znane oszustwo, o którym można przeczytać w Internecie, polega na tym, że obiecuje się wysłanie paczki za pobraniem i faktycznie przychodzi paczka, ale w środku jest w najlepszym wypadku APAP za 5 zł, albo inna bezużyteczna rzecz. OSZUST wam powie, że można sprawdzić zawartość przesyłki, żeby zyskać zaufanie, bo wie, że przecież nikt nie będzie sprawdzał takich rzeczy przy kurierze. Szansa, że ktoś sprawdzi taką paczkę, jest tak mała, że OSZUSTOM i tak się opłaca wysłać taką paczkę z jakimś śmieciem w środku, bo znaczna większość ludzi zapłaci i nie sprawdzi przesyłki. Jeśli zapłacicie kurierowi przy odbiorze przesyłki, lub przelewem wyślecie pieniądze, to już ich nigdy nie zobaczycie. Uwaga – Oni CIĄGLE ZMIENIAJĄ NUMER TELEFONU I NAZWĘ OGŁASZAJĄCEGO, ale to są dokładnie ci sami ludzie. W tych ogłoszeniach można wpisać dosłownie wszystko włącznie z za każdym razem inną nazwą ogłaszającego się, co sprawia wrażenie, że masa ludzi sprzedaje te produkty, ale to jest dokładnie ta sama grupka oszustów, która żyje z tych ogłoszeń i nic innego nie robią tylko dodają nowe pod innymi nazwami użytkowników. Porównajcie sobie ogłoszenia i zobaczycie, że jedna i ta sama treść jest wystawiana pod innymi nazwami użytkowników. Nie dajcie się oszukać przez zdjęcia umieszczane w ogłoszeniach, bo jest to banalnie łatwa robota w fotoshopie. "

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, czy ktoś tu serio posiadane tabletki , już pod wszystkie numery pisałam i nikt nie odpisuje SMS :/

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Witam, czy ktoś tu serio posiadane tabletki , już pod wszystkie numery pisałam i nikt nie odpisuje SMS :/


Tu tabletek nie kupisz  :Frown:  W prosty sposób możesz się tylko pozbyć od 250 do 600 zł. Naciągacz obieca Ci co chcesz. Wpłacisz kasę i tyle  :Smile:  ... no może dostaniesz w woreczku strunowym 5 tabletek aspiryny.

Dziewczyny, proszę Was nie bądźcie naiwne. Wszystkie głoszenia to posty oszustów. TU NIKT NIE SPRZEDA ORYGINALNYCH TABLETEK.

Chcesz pomocy ? porozmawiaj na forum maszwybor(kropka)net   <--- tu znajdziesz rozwiązanie swojego problemu.
-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec forte jedno opakowanie Więcej info 
 [email]kiraa0901@gmail.com

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Arthrotec forte jedno opakowanie Więcej info 
>  [email]kiraa0901@gmail.com


HE he słabe to i to bardzo  :Smile:  Na prawdę liczysz, że ktoś da sie nabrać ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pilnie potrzebuje zestaw!!

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Pilnie potrzebuje zestaw!!


Tu go nie kupisz. Co najwyżej stracisz czas i pieniądze  :Frown: 

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tu go nie kupisz. Co najwyżej stracisz czas i pieniądze 
> 
> -Basia-


A gdzie kupię ????

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> A gdzie kupię ????


Poczytaj forum maszwybor(kropka)net 
Tu znajdziesz odpowiedzi na swoje pytania. To prawdzie historie problemów *setek* dziewczyn z ich szczęśliwym dla nich zakończeniem.

Na tym forum czy w innych ogłoszeniach znajdziesz wyłącznie *oferty oszustów*. Tu nie ma jak zweryfikować sprzedawców. Pod swoimi postami sami sobie piszą opinie i zamieszczają fałszywe podziękowania  :Smile: 

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE TABLETKI PORONNE tel 510.206.778
w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

      tel 510.206.778

    Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę?
    Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką?
    Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru !
    Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.
    Do przeprowadzenia zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna (najskuteczniejsza i najbezpieczniejsza metodę aborcji ) Misoprostol + Mifepristone (RU-486)
    Zestawy który oferuje posiadają najwyższe stężenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stężenie które umożliwi wydalenie płodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

        tel 510.206.778


    1 ZESTAW  LEKOW DO 7 TYGODNIA
    ?ARTHROTEC 12 tab PLUS tabletka Ru

    2 NAJSKUJTECZNIEJSZY ZESTAW LEKOW DO 12 TYGODNIA CIĄŻY
   MAKSYMALNA DAWKA LEKU 12 tabletek Misoprostol tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
    koszt: 500 ZŁ¸skutecznosc 95%  stosowane w klinikach aborcyjnych


    WYSYŁKA TYLKO ZE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI PRZED ZAPŁATĄ
    Jeśli nie możesz sprawdzić zawartości przed zapłatą to nie odbieraj przesyłki PONIEWAZ ZOSTANIESZ OSZUKANA / NY
    Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu POCZTĄ POLSKĄ


    Jeśli zależy Ci na dyskrecji to przesyłka może być dostarczona na dowolny Urząd Pocztowy zamiast do domu (nikt z domowników nie wie ze coś zamawiasz )

    Na życzenie możemy zrobić zdjęcie dowolnego zestawu z twoim nr tel. lub dowolnym napisem i taki zestaw otrzymasz !!

    Jak zamówiĆ
   w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA 510.206.778

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE TABLETKI PORONNE tel 510.206.778
> w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA
> 
>       tel 510.206.778
> 
>     Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę?
>     Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką?
>     Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru !
>     Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.
> ...


Oglaszacie się na kilku stronach , jak już dochodzi do pytania o spr zawartości i zadaje się więcej pytań to przestajecie odpisywać , oglaszacie się bo chcecie pomóc , czy chcecie pomóc zrobić w hu.....????

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Oglaszacie się na kilku stronach , jak już dochodzi do pytania o spr zawartości i zadaje się więcej pytań to przestajecie odpisywać , oglaszacie się bo chcecie pomóc , czy chcecie pomóc zrobić w hu.....????


Brawo za czujność .
-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec czysty misoprostol Jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem napisz pomogę cena 450 kontakt Asnaghena@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam do sprzedania kilkanaście tabletek Cytotecu, które zostały mi po własnej aborcji. Zainteresowane osoby proszę o kontakt ofcpomoc@gmail.com

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Witam, mam do sprzedania kilkanaście tabletek Cytotecu, które zostały mi po własnej aborcji. Zainteresowane osoby proszę o kontakt ofcpomoc@gmail.com


NIe nabierajcie się !
To wszystko lipa i wyłudzanie pieniędzy. Rządaj wyłącznie zapłaty *za pobraniem* i wysyłki Pocztą Polska ze *sprawdzeniem* zawartości paczki.
Jeżeli cos nie gra z blistrami - nie odbieraj ! Niech Janusz płaci za przesyłkę ! odechce się im oszukiwać ludzi jak bilans przestanie się zgadzać  :Smile: 
-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> NIe nabierajcie się !
> To wszystko lipa i wyłudzanie pieniędzy. Rządaj wyłącznie zapłaty *za pobraniem* i wysyłki Pocztą Polska ze *sprawdzeniem* zawartości paczki.
> Jeżeli cos nie gra z blistrami - nie odbieraj ! Niech Janusz płaci za przesyłkę ! odechce się im oszukiwać ludzi jak bilans przestanie się zgadzać 
> -Basia-


Nie chce nikogo oszukać. Chętnie wyśle tabletki poczta, czy paczkomatem. Pozdrawiam

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Nigdy *nie zgadzajcie* się *na przedpłatę* ani *żadną zaliczkę*. Nigdy kurier ani *paczkomat* ! - Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Pocztą polską koniecznie z opcją *sprawdzenia zawartości* i płatność przy odbiorze.
Leki mają być koniecznie w *oryginalnych* blistrach z aktualną datą. Jeżeli cokolwiek wzbudzi Twoje wątpliwości, *nie odbieraj przesyłki* po jej sprawdzeniu. *Niech złodzieje płacą* za nieodebrane paczki - przestanie im się kalkulować naciąganie ludzi.

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam skuteczny zestaw skladajacy sie z 12+1 jest to jast to najskuteczniejsza werska połaczenia połaczenie dwoch substancji ktora gwarantuje sukces w 99%. Pamietajcie dziewczyny aby tabletki były w orginalnym blistrze aptecznym. Nigdy nie kupujcie tabletek w woreczkach oraz innych zawiniatkach. Zawsze proscie sprzedajacego o zdjecie tabletek. Kontakt 512-204-076 Justyna

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Posiadam skuteczny zestaw ... Zawsze proscie sprzedajacego o zdjecie tabletek. Kontakt 512-204-076 Justyna


Sprzedam Mercedesa S klasa, czerwony, silnik 3.0, rok 2019. cena 5500zł, do negocjacji. Jeździł nim mój dziadek ale mu się znudził. Wpłać 10% kwoty a dojadę do ciebie na jazdę próbną. Jeśli nie spodoba ci się kolor to go przemaluje za darmo. Nie bój się, jestem uczciwy, nie stracisz pieniędzy ! to prawdziwa okazja ! To już ostatni mercedes mojego dziadka więc się spiesz !
Jako dowód mogę przesłać zdjęcie dziadka za kierownicą jego mercedesa. Zawsze proście o *zdjęcie mercedesa* przed jego zakupem aby upewnić się, że oferta jest prawdziwa i nikt cie nie oszuka.

ha ha ha

To tyle w temacie...

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie. Posiadamy w swojej ofercie tabletki które pozwolą przejść pełna i bezpieczna kuracje dyskretnie w domu, Nasze leki są w pełni orginalne w orginalnych blistrach aptecznych. Orginalnośc jest gwarancja Twojego bezpieczenstwa jak rowniez gwarantuje powodzenie zabieegu . Jestesmy do Twojej dyspozycji 7 dni w tygodniu i służymy fachowym wsparciem
Kontakt 512 204 076 Justyna

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Pamiętajcie, że żadna karteczka na zdjęciach przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to za co płacicie.

Nie dajcie się nabierać, oszuści się wpieniają bo coraz więcej ludzi czyta informację o ich praktykach.
Nigdy nie zgadzajcie się na *przedpłatę* ani żadną *zaliczkę*. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Poczta polską koniecznie z opcją *sprawdzenia zawartości* i *płatność przy odbiorze*.
Leki mają być koniecznie w oryginalnych blistrach z aktualna datą. Jeżeli cokolwiek wzbudzi Twoje wątpliwości, _nie odbieraj_ przesyłki po jej sprawdzeniu. Niech złodzieje płacą za nieodebrane paczki - przestanie im się kalkulować naciąganie ludzi.

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kaśka z uczciwych sprzedawców robi oszustów.Tak zwalcza konkurencję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam w ofercie bardzo skuteczne tabletki ktore pozwola przywrocic Ci cykl miesiaczkowy oraz powodują wydalenie sie już zagnieżdzonego zarodka ktory nie przekroczył 12tego tygodnia. Leki sa orginalne bezpieczne i bardzo skuteczne. Jesli jestes w trudnej zyciowej sytuacji to chetnie pomoge. Preferujemy odbior osobisty jak rownież wysyłamy tabletki kurierem w dyskretnym opakowaniu. Kontakt 512-204-076.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Baśka z uczciwych sprzedawców robi oszustów.Tak nie uczciwie zwalcza konkurencję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zapraszam po więcej info czarrna@hotmail.com

----------


## xyzm

Mam do sprzedania tabletki poronne ARTHOTEC FORTE   , jeśli ktoś jest zainteresowany proszę o informację

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Lublina lub Przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą pozwoli na weryfikację towaru nie tracąc pieniędzy.Pierw otwierasz i sprawdzasz paczkę,a dopiero potem płacisz.BRAK MOŻLIWOŚCI OSZUSTWA.Gwarancja uczciwości!!!Dyskretnie
Numer telefonu 512 015 627

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie. Posiadamy  tabletki które pozwolą przejść pełna i bezpieczna kuracje dyskretnie w domu. 
Tabletki są w pełni orginalne w orginalnych blistrach aptecznych. Orginalnośc jest gwarancja Twojego bezpieczenstwa  jak rowniez gwarantuje powodzenie zabiegu . Jestemdo Twojej dyspozycji 7 dni w tygodniu i służe fachowym wsparciem medycznym Kontakt 512 204 076 Justyna.
Ps. Dziewczyny uwazajcie na oszutow ktorzy podaja sie tu za lekarzy ,ginekologow i Bog wie jeszczce kogo a to sa zwylki oszusci. Proscie zawsze sprzedajacego o zdjecie z aktualna data obok tego co wam oferuje i uwazajcie na siebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Dziwczyny posiadam dwa opakowania popularnych tabletek wczesnoo***ch o nazwie Aarthrotec. Tabletki zostały mi sie z mojego udanego zabiegu ktorego dokonałąm z sukcecem bedac  w 9 tygodniu. Tabletki sa orginalnie zapakowane w orginalne blistro apteczne wazne do 2024r.  Jesli jestes w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie Ci pomoge i podziele sie doswiadczeniem z mojego zabiegu. Kontakt 502-427-780 Justyna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam bardzo skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne o nazwie Arthrotec  do dyskretnego stosowania w domu. Lek jest skuteczny ,bezpieczny w przystepnej cenje. Sama go stosowałam bedac w 9 tygodniu ciaży i kuracja zakonczyła sie pełnym sukcesem. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z mojego zabiegu Kontakt 512-204-076 Justyna
[/URL]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam bardzo skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne o nazwie Arthrotec do dyskretnego stosowania w domu. Lek jest skuteczny ,bezpieczny w przystepnej cenje. Sama go stosowałam bedac w 9 tygodniu ciaży i kuracja zakonczyła sie pełnym sukcesem. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z mojego zabiegu Kontakt 512-204-079 Justyna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zestaw zakupiony w Czechach sprawdzony . Kontakt ekosinska93@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dostałam dziś tabletki od whw.
Sprzedam za połowę ceny.
moniamruz91@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

moniamruz91@wp.pl UWAGA NA NIĄ  OSZUSTKA!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chętnie kupię zestaw z.mozliwoscia odbioru osobistego we Wrocławiu lub okolicach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię zestaw z możliwością odbioru osobistego we Wrocławiu lub okolicach, pieczarka9@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam zestaw mirela1590@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

576094074 za 9 razem w końcu normalny człowiek co mi pomogl . Cała reszta to normalni naciągacze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Numer 576-094-074 naprawdę mi pomogl . Paczuszka wysłana na czas zgodnie z umowa, zawartość zgodna z umowa . Kontakt do samego konca . Pani bardzo przyjazna i szczera .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam duża ilosci popularnego wsrod kobiet leku o nazwie Arthrotec przeznaczonego do dyskretnej domowej kuracji. Leki sa w orginalnych aptecznych opakowaniach posiadam paragon zakupu widoczny rowniez na zdjeciu. Służę pomoca medyczna w tym zakresie jak i bogatym doswiadczeniem.  Zainteresowanych prosze o kontakt 502-427-780 . 
Ps. Wiekszosc osob ktore tu oferuja wam tabletki to zwykli oszuci wiec naprawde uwazajcie i zawsze weryfikujcie sprzedawce proszac o zdjecie z aktualna data obok. Procz mojej oferty jeszcze jest tu jedna osoba ktora sie oglasza pod numerem 512-204-079 a reszta to zwylki naciagacze ktorych nalezy omijac szerokim łukiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Lublina lub Przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.Gwarancja uczciwości. Dyskretnie.
Numer telefonu 512 015 627

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny posiadam duża ilosci popularnego wsrod kobiet leku o nazwie Arthrotec przeznaczonego do dyskretnej domowej kuracji. Leki sa w orginalnych aptecznych opakowaniach posiadam paragon zakupu widoczny rowniez na zdjeciu. Służę pomoca medyczna w tym zakresie jak i bogatym doswiadczeniem.  Zainteresowanych prosze o kontakt 502-427-780 . 
> Ps. Wiekszosc osob ktore tu oferuja wam tabletki to zwykli oszuci wiec naprawde uwazajcie i zawsze weryfikujcie sprzedawce proszac o zdjecie z aktualna data obok. Procz mojej oferty jeszcze jest tu jedna osoba ktora sie oglasza pod numerem 512-204-079 a reszta to zwylki naciagacze ktorych nalezy omijac szerokim łukiem


Oszustka nie polecam !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam zestaw na sprzedaż mirela1590@o2.pl

----------


## Weronikasowa1986

Jeśli ktoś potrzebuje pomocy wszelakiej w tym temacie, lub potrzebuje tabletek poronnych z organizacji women help women zapraszam do kontaktu. Ciężko na własną rękę kupić. Na 99 procent zostaniecie oszukane. Tak tu to działa. Jeśli któraś z was potrzebuje pomocy proszę o kontakt email weronika.sowa68@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam. Chciałaby sie podzielic doswiadczeniem kupowania tabletek wczesnoporonnych ogolnie przez internet. Zostałam dwa razy oszukana ale to tez jakby poczesci moja wina bo nie byłam na tyle dociekliwa aby zweryfikowac sprzedawce tylko slepo zaufałam i efekt był taki ze straciłam pieniażki i czas. Po pierwsze nigdy nie kupujcie czegos czego nie widzicie jesli potencjalny sprzedawca nie wystawia zdjecia tego co oferuje to znaczy ze tego nie posiada. Za trzecim razem trafiłam na osobe ktora oglasza sie pod numerem 502-427-780 i tam uzyskałam tabletki ktore mi pomogły i fachowe doradzwo w tym zakresie. Dzis jestem juz tydzien po zabiegu i moje zycie powoli wraca do normy zwlaszcza te psychiczne bo byłam w rozsypce. Nie tracie czasu i pieniedzy na oszustow i kontaktujcie sie z numerem 502-427-780 tam otrzymacie fachowa pomoc oraz skuteczne i bezpieczne tabletki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny posiadam duża ilosci popularnego wsrod kobiet leku o nazwie arthrotec przeznaczonego do dyskretnej domowej kuracji. Leki sa w orginalnych aptecznych opakowaniach posiadam paragon zakupu widoczny rowniez na zdjeciu. Służę pomoca medyczna w tym zakresie jak i bogatym doswiadczeniem.  Zainteresowanych prosze o kontakt 502-427-780 . 
> Ps. Wiekszosc osob ktore tu oferuja wam tabletki to zwykli oszuci wiec naprawde uwazajcie i zawsze weryfikujcie sprzedawce proszac o zdjecie z aktualna data obok. Procz mojej oferty jeszcze jest tu jedna osoba ktora sie oglasza pod numerem 512-204-079 a reszta to zwylki naciagacze ktorych nalezy omijac szerokim łukiem


a ja polecam z calego serca bo to jedyni uczciwi ludzie u ktorych znalazłam pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam na tym forum jest tylko dwoch ucziwych sprzedawcow ktorzy faktycznie maja dostem do trudno dostepnym w naszym kraju tabletek wczesnoporonnych sa to ludzie ktorzy wstawiaja autentyczne zdjecie tego co oferuje a reszta to zlodzieje . Ja moge polecic numer 512-204-079 u ktorego zamawiałam tabletki. Wszystko orginalnie zaopakowane w orginalne blistra zgodnie z tym co na zdjeciu i w opisie sprzedawcy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dziewczyny posiadam duża ilosci popularnego wsrod kobiet leku o nazwie arthrotec przeznaczonego do dyskretnej domowej kuracji. Leki sa w orginalnych aptecznych opakowaniach posiadam paragon zakupu widoczny rowniez na zdjeciu. Służę pomoca medyczna w tym zakresie jak i bogatym doswiadczeniem.  Zainteresowanych prosze o kontakt 502-427-780 . 
> Ps. Wiekszosc osob ktore tu oferuja wam tabletki to zwykli oszuci wiec naprawde uwazajcie i zawsze weryfikujcie sprzedawce proszac o zdjecie z aktualna data obok. Procz mojej oferty jeszcze jest tu jedna osoba ktora sie oglasza pod numerem 512-204-079 a reszta to zwylki naciagacze ktorych nalezy omijac szerokim łukiem


ja tu zamawialam i tez wszystko sie zgadza . Polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

asiaszymikowska@o2.pl czesc napisz do mnie jestem w stanie pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne do samodzielnego stosowania w domu bez nadzoru lekarza. Tabletki pochodza z holenderskiej kliniki aborcyjnej. Sa orginalnie zapakowane w orginalne blistra apteczne . Zestaw sklada sie z 12 tabletek misoprostol (artrotec) + 1 tabletka mifeprostine. Skutecznośc zestawu to 99%. Oferuje rowniez stały kontakt i porade medyczna podczas kuracji. Kontakt 512-204-079

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Napisz do mnie mogę pomóc z tabletkami lena.chrzaszcz1@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny ja też mogę coś doradzić odnośnie tabletek więcej info w wiadomości prywatnej luiza.bartczak@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne do samodzielnego stosowania w domu bez nadzoru lekarza. Tabletki pochodza z holenderskiej kliniki aborcyjnej. Sa orginalnie zapakowane w orginalne blistra apteczne . Zestaw sklada sie z 12 tabletek misoprostol (artrotec) + 1 tabletka mifeprostine. Skutecznośc zestawu to 99%. Oferuje rowniez stały kontakt i porade medyczna podczas kuracji. Kontakt 512-204-079


Dziekuje bardzo za pomoc tabletki okazaly sie skuteczne. jeszczce raz dziekuje Lena z Ostrudy

----------


## Marta19931412

Ja popecam 576094074 ludzie którzy wysyłają zdjęcia to jedni wielcy naciągacze nikt normalny tego wam nie wyślę . Mi się udało i zostawiam numer

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam bardzo skuteczne zestawy wczesnoporonne sprowadzone z holenderskiej kliniki aborcyjnej. Leki sa w 100% orginalne i mozna je stosowac bez nadzoru lekarza dyskretnie w domu. Orginalność jest gwarancja Twojego  bezpieczenstwa jak rownież powodzeniem zabiefu. Zestaw sklada sie z 12 tabletek misoprostol (artrotec 75mg) + jedna tabletka mifeprostyne. Preferujemy odbior osobisty jak rownież wysyłkę pobraniową. Kontakt 512-204-079

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej mam zestaw na sprzedaż oryginalnie zapakowany nie otwierany sarageisler@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne do dyskretnej kuracji domowej bez nadzoru lekarza. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z udanego zabiegu oraz udziele wsparcia rowniez medycznego. Kontakt 502-427-780. Mozliwy odbior osobisty jak rowniez dyskretna i szybka wysyłka na terenie całego kraju.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec czysty misoprostol Jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem napisz pomogę cena zestawu 450 zł
Asnaghena@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny posiadam duża ilosci popularnego wsrod kobiet leku o nazwie Arthrotec przeznaczonego do dyskretnej domowej kuracji. Leki sa w orginalnych aptecznych opakowaniach posiadam paragon zakupu widoczny rowniez na zdjeciu. Służę pomoca medyczna w tym zakresie jak i bogatym doswiadczeniem.  Zainteresowanych prosze o kontakt 502-427-780 . 
> Ps. Wiekszosc osob ktore tu oferuja wam tabletki to zwykli oszuci wiec naprawde uwazajcie i zawsze weryfikujcie sprzedawce proszac o zdjecie z aktualna data obok. Procz mojej oferty jeszcze jest tu jedna osoba ktora sie oglasza pod numerem 512-204-079 a reszta to zwylki naciagacze ktorych nalezy omijac szerokim łukiem


witam. ja tu uzyskalam pomoc.przesylke otrzymałam w czwartek i odrazu przystapiłam do kuracji. Dzis krwawienie jest juz znikome i czuje ze wszystko sie udało. Moge ta osobe polecic bo jest wiarygodna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skuteczne zestawy do 12tyg
Marysiaaavv@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny posiadam duża ilosci popularnego wsrod kobiet leku o nazwie Arthrotec przeznaczonego do dyskretnej domowej kuracji. Leki sa w orginalnych aptecznych opakowaniach posiadam paragon zakupu widoczny rowniez na zdjeciu. Służę pomoca medyczna w tym zakresie jak i bogatym doswiadczeniem.  Zainteresowanych prosze o kontakt 502-427-780 . 
> Ps. Wiekszosc osob ktore tu oferuja wam tabletki to zwykli oszuci wiec naprawde uwazajcie i zawsze weryfikujcie sprzedawce proszac o zdjecie z aktualna data obok. Procz mojej oferty jeszcze jest tu jedna osoba ktora sie oglasza pod numerem 512-204-079 a reszta to zwylki naciagacze ktorych nalezy omijac szerokim łukiem


ja tu otrzymałam prawdziwa pomoc i tabletki ktore mi pomogy wiec moge polecic z czystym sumieniem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny uwazajcie na osoby ktore sie tu oglaszaja wiekszosci to oszusci.

Oszust zazwyczaj nie wstawia zdjecie tego co sprzedaje dlatego ze tych tabletek nie posiada.
Każe sie kontaktowac zazwyczaj meilowo badz sms i nie odbieta telefonow.
Jesli ktos wam oferuje tabletki za 200 zł to na bamk to oszust . taka cena jest nierealna i nikt normalny nie bedzie sie narazał na odpowiedzialnosc karna za 200zł.
Polska to nie eldorado aborcyjne i tabletki sa trudne do zdobycia wiec ich cena nie moze byc 200zł
Proscie zawsze sprzedajacego o zdjecie tego co wam oferuje !!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tabletki poronne do dyskretnej kuracji domowej bez nadzoru lekarza. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z udanego zabiegu oraz udziele wsparcia rowniez medycznego. Kontakt 502-427-780. Mozliwy odbior osobisty jak rowniez dyskretna i szybka wysyłka na terenie całego kraju.


Dziekuje tabletki otrzymałam 4 dni temu i jestem juz po udanym zabiegu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam na sprzedaż zestaw do aborcji farmakologicznej proszę pisać na email kamila19950105@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Lublina lub przesyłka Ze sprawdzeniem zawartości Przed zapłatą. Gwarancja uczciwości. Dyskretnie. Numer telefonu 512 015 627

----------


## Socojgda1s

Needless to say, this is of course the number 1 name on this list. In the past few days, *STEPN (GMT) – Generate activation code 2022* (with the main token is GMT – Green Metaverse Token) has caused a stir among cryptocurrency investors. In less than 1 month, GMT has increased nearly 300 times compared to the opening price of IDO. This can be considered as one of the strongest growth tokens in the past 1 year on the market.
STEPN is a project that uses the Move-to-Earn model, allowing users to make money from just running every day. To do that, users need to download STEPN’s app, then buy a pair of shoes that match their mobility and earn GST from each of their workouts. STEPN uses 2 tokens in its project, GMT (administration token, total supply of 6 billion tokens) and GST (in-game bonus token, infinite supply).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Tabletki poronne do dyskretnej kuracji domowej bez nadzoru lekarza. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z udanego zabiegu oraz udziele wsparcia rowniez medycznego. Kontakt 502-427-780. Mozliwy odbior osobisty jak rowniez dyskretna i szybka wysyłka na terenie całego kraju.



Dzis otrzymałam tabletki zamowione z tego ogloszenia wszystko sie zgadza wiec moge polecic bo to wiarygodna osoba z duża wiedza medyczna w zakresie aborcji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Każdy kto wysyła zdjęcie to oszust - po pierwsze szukałam swą tygodnie aż znalazłam konkretna osobę 576-094-074 . Po pierwsze tabletki działają do konca 9 tygodnia później tylko uszkadzają płód . Cena zestawy 300-400 zł na dzisiejszy dzień sama za siebie mówi coś tu nie gra - wyłudzenie drobnej sumy . Ja jestem po aborcji farmakologicznej z numerem podanym powyżej i ten kontakt polecam .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potrzebuje pomocy początek 6tyg.kontakt iwa2712@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witaj, jeśli potrzebujesz wsparcia w trudnej sytuacji związanej z niechciana ciąża, zapraszam do mnie Katarzyna.janisz@intmail.pl
W dzisiejszych realiach ciężko uzyskać pomoc w naszym kraju wiele kobiet zmaga się z krytyka skierowana w nie jeśli podejmą taką decyzję. Jestem tutaj aby Cię wesprzec i pomoc w uzyskaniu konkretnej pomocy.
Zapraszam tylko kobiety zainteresowane, które potrzebują pomocy na meile od kobiet przeciwnych takim decyzjom nie będę odpowiadać. Pozdrawiam
Katarzyna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki które kupiłam dla Siebie ze strony woman help women ale mi się już nie przydadzą misiaczek-26-04@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam nr 576094074

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja  osobiście także polecam numer 576:094:074 . Wszystko się udało , a kontakt był do samego konca .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej kobietki . Zamówiłam zestaw od Pani z numeru 576094074 . Zapakowane i miła pani w rozmowie . Dużo pyta , ale stwierdzam , że z troski o bezpieczeństwo . Polecam jestem po

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

576094074 także polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam do odsprzedania jeden zestaw wszystko oryginalnie zapakowane zamówiliśmy z żoną ale jednak się nie przydał gdyby jakaś kobieta chciała odsprzedamy trochę taniej niż kupiliśmy w razie potrzeby można się ze mną skontaktować poprzez email pomo190@intmail.pl data przydatności zestawu jest do 2023 roku
..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ....................................

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam zapraszam do zamówień zestawów do aborcji farmakologicznej. W sprzedaży trzy różne zestawy w różnych cenach po więcej informacji zapraszam na mój email Dorota.women@interia.pl
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  ________________

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie kobiety w ciężkiej sytuacji życiowej... jeśli potrzebujesz realnej pomocy z tabletkami możesz się zgłosić do mnie sama niedawno takiej potrzebowałam i bardzo długo szukałam aż wkońcu się udało. Pomogę jednej Pani napisz do mnie jeśli jesteś zainteresowana na adres e-mail tetuta91@poczta.fm @poczta.fm odpowiem tak szybko jak to możliwe pozdrawiam........................................  ............

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam środki do aborcji farmakologicznej
Pisz
magmag.11
Możliwość odbioru osobistego

<<<

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry, jeśli jesteś zdecydowana na usunięcie ciąży i chcesz to zrobić bezpiecznie bezpiecznymi środkami oryginalnie zapakowanymi i nie chcesz zostać oszukana to napisz do mnie michalinalebara@op.pl
Posiadam skuteczne środki działające do 12 tygodnia. Szybka wysyłka, lub spotkanie i odbiór osobisty. Pomogę Ci przez to przejść, oraz będę wsparciem dla kobiet, które tego wsparcia nie mają a bardzo potrzebują rozmowy  :Smile:  jestem tu dla Ciebie!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu : kobietyrazem@intmail.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zamówiłam z wyżej polecanego numeru 576-094-074 kontakt do samego końca

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też polecam 576094074

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kur…. Tyle co kasy straciłam to nieporozumienie . Ten kontakt 576094074 niewiem z kad go wziolem ale faktycznie mi ogarnął co trzeba i jak trzeba .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wam oferuje skuteczne i bezpieczne tabletki wczesnoporonne do dyskretnej kuracji domowej. Leki sprowadzamy z holenderskiej kliniki aborcyjnej co daje poczucie bezpieczenstwa oraz daje gwarancje skuteczności. Nasze zestawy skladaja sie z 12+1 czyli (misoprostolum 75mg +1 Mifenaprostine) Wszystko jest orginalnie zapakowane w orginalne blistra apteczne.  Preferowany odbior osobisty jak rownież realizujemy wysyłki. Wiecej informacji pod numerem  512-204-079.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zostałam oszukana trzeci raz straciłam pieniądze tym razem przez kobiety razem. Szukam osoby zaufanej która nie żeruje na innych kasę tylko nie pomoże.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wyżej literówka kto mi pomoże.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Pamiętajcie, że żadna karteczka na zdjęciach przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to za co płacicie.
> 
> Nie dajcie się nabierać, oszuści się wpieniają bo coraz więcej ludzi czyta informację o ich praktykach.
> Nigdy nie zgadzajcie się na *przedpłatę* ani żadną *zaliczkę*. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Poczta polską koniecznie z opcją *sprawdzenia zawartości* i *płatność przy odbiorze*.
> Leki mają być koniecznie w oryginalnych blistrach z aktualna datą. Jeżeli cokolwiek wzbudzi Twoje wątpliwości, _nie odbieraj_ przesyłki po jej sprawdzeniu. Niech złodzieje płacą za nieodebrane paczki - przestanie im się kalkulować naciąganie ludzi.
> 
> -Basia-


P. Basiu komu tu mogę zaufać potrzebna pomoc na już trzy osoby mnie już okradły a to kolejne tygodnie. Kasia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ostrzegam wszystki przed oszustem ktory sie tu oglasza pod numerm 516386533 to zwykly oszust . Niczego u tej osoby nie zamawiajcie bo dostaniecie apap w woreczku. Osoby ktore podaja samego meila do kontaktu to rowniez oszuscie.
516386533 OSZUST !!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nikt normalny Wam zdjęć nie wyślę . Piec razy zamawiałam i babka z numeru 576094074 trochę stanowcza ale bzdurami się nie zajmuje z pięciu polecam ten numer

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> P. Basiu komu tu mogę zaufać potrzebna pomoc na już trzy osoby mnie już okradły a to kolejne tygodnie. Kasia


576094074 tutaj napisz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny napiszcie do mnie jeśli macie problem naprawdę pomogę jak tylko będę mogła sama to przeszłam Sanderkaa110@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam środki do aborcji farmakologicznej
Pisz
magmag.11
Możliwość odbioru osobistego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem już po z 576-094-074

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny uwazajcie na osoby ktore sie tu oglaszaja wiekszosci to oszusci.

Oszust zazwyczaj nie wstawia zdjecie tego co sprzedaje dlatego ze tych tabletek nie posiada.
Każe sie kontaktowac zazwyczaj meilowo badz sms i nie odbieta telefonow.
Jesli ktos wam oferuje tabletki za 200 zł to na bamk to oszust . taka cena jest nierealna i nikt normalny nie bedzie sie narazał na odpowiedzialnosc karna za 200zł.
Polska to nie eldorado aborcyjne i tabletki sa trudne do zdobycia wiec ich cena nie moze byc 200zł
Proscie zawsze sprzedajacego o zdjecie tego co wam oferuje z aktualna data obok !!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu : kobietyrazem@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny kobietyrazembl to jedno wielkie oszustwo ani kasy ani zamówienia banda złodziei????????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry mogę pomóc jednej potrzebującej Pani kontakt do mnie barbarafa40@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam sprzedam zestaw poronny Dorotawomen.women@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam 576-094-074

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu : kobietyrazem@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem po wizycie u lekarza czysta jestem polecam 576094074

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprawdzone źródło to chyba tylko ten nr 576(094;074 pisała ze mną bardzo długo odpowiadała na pytania w porzadku numer

----------


## Madzik_24

Dziewczyny uważajcie na oszustów jakimi jest większość osób ogłaszających się tutaj. Nie jest problemem mieć opakowanie leku i robić mu codziennie zdjęcie z karteczką z inną datą. Zapłacisz a i tak nie dostaniesz nic albo dostaniesz witaminy. Ja już zostałam tak oszukana kilkukrotnie. Jedyne miejsce gdzie kupicie oryginalne i skuteczne tabletki poronne to strona _Poronne.org_

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

anikq86@intmail.pl bardzo dziękujee za pomoc tabletki wczoraj dotarły dziś już jest po wszystkim jako jedyna mi Pani pomogła ❤️ naprawdę jestem wdzięczna! W poniedziałek jeszcze pojadę do ginekologa czy napewno wszystko ok ale czuję że się udało ???? Jest Pani wielka!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry sprzedaje Arthrotec i mifepriston(Ru)
Kenta90kie@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :

kobietyrazem@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poświęciłam dużo czasu na zadawanie pytań i w końcu wybranie odpowiedniego kontaktu z którego skorzystam . Nie jestem młoda ale miałam tyle czasu by nie dać się oszukać . Jestem po realizacji i zostawiam kontakt 576;094:074

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny 800 zł ale pani od początku do konca przy telefonie trochę ze mną przeżyła wiec mogę napisac komentarz bo jestem z niej bardzo zadowolona do dziś mam kontakt i pobieram od niej kody na antykoncepcję 5. Drugiej takiej nie ma 531- 028- 967

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny prawdziwa pomoc otrzymacie tylko od organizacji womenonweb@onet.pl reszta ludzi którzy się tu ogłaszają a przynajmniej większość to oszustwo wiem bo sama kiedyś przerabiałam temat pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wam oferuje skuteczne i bezpieczne tabletki wczesnoporonne do dyskretnej kuracji domowej. Leki sprowadzamy z holenderskiej kliniki aborcyjnej co daje poczucie bezpieczenstwa oraz daje gwarancje skuteczności. Nasze zestawy skladaja sie z 12+1 czyli (misoprostolum 75mg +1 Mifenaprostine) Wszystko jest orginalnie zapakowane w orginalne blistra apteczne.  Preferowany odbior osobisty jak rownież realizujemy wysyłki. Wiecej informacji pod numerem  512-204-079.


witam ja tu otrzymalam pomoc i moge polecic ta osobę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :

kobietyrazem@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam zestaw womenhelp. 
Do wgladu cala korespondencj i opis sytuacji dlaczego
Nie użyłam. 
514657985

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

531-028-967 jeden numer z pięciu który naprawdę pomógł . Polecam i serdecznie dziekuje .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny prawdziwa pomoc otrzymacie tylko od organizacji womenonweb@onet.pl reszta ludzi którzy się tu ogłaszają a przynajmniej większość to oszustwo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wiem bo sama kiedyś przerabiałam temat jeśli mi nie wierzycie to sobie poczytajcie o womenonweb są same dobre opinie w internecie a cała reszta która się tu ogłasza to was tylko oskubie na pieniądze i wprowadzi w maliny bo tutaj liczy się czas a jak go nie ma to już jest problem uwierzcie że sama kiedyś byłam w beznadziejnej sytuacji i teraz wpadając przez przypadek na te forum ostrzegam was i życzę powodzenia! /!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wimenonweb zamawiałam z tamtąd ale do mnie jeszcze nie dotarły za późno dochodzą ale mogę polecić nr 576094074 jestem po kuracji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję za pomoc i wsparcie Pani z numeru 576-094-074 wszystko się udało . Jestem niezmiernie wdzięczna za wszystko , a najbardziej za kontakt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

531028967 jestem po a za 400-500 zł to kota w worku można doatac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

576-094-074 numer telefonu który cały czas sam się ogłasza praktycznie na każdym forum widać nawet po formie pisma że sami sobie dają komentarze, tabletki z Women wcale długo nie idą bo najdłużej 4dni UWAŻAJCIE DZIEWCZYNY! I JESZCZE TA KOSMICZNA CENA 800ZŁ NIE WIEM KTO TO WYMYŚLIŁ ALE BUJDA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam kontakt Adam.mach2@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A co do strony weń może miałaś szczęście do mnie także nie doszły i na wielu forach o tym piszą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuję za pomoc i wsparcie Pani z numeru 576-094-074 wszystko się udało . Jestem niezmiernie wdzięczna za wszystko , a najbardziej za kontakt


Także polecam ten kontakt

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

531-028-967

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poświęciłam dużo czasu na zadawanie pytań i w końcu wybranie odpowiedniego kontaktu z którego skorzystam . Nie jestem młoda ale miałam tyle czasu by nie dać się oszukać . Jestem po realizacji i zostawiam kontakt 576;094:074

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Poświęciłam dużo czasu na zadawanie pytań i w końcu wybranie odpowiedniego kontaktu z którego skorzystam . Nie jestem młoda ale miałam tyle czasu by nie dać się oszukać . Jestem po realizacji i zostawiam kontakt 576;094:074


 ja u tej pani zamawialam miesiac temu i do dzis nie dostalam przesylki wiec tom zwykla oszustka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wam oferuje skuteczne i bezpieczne tabletki wczesnoporonne do dyskretnej kuracji domowej. Leki sprowadzamy z holenderskiej kliniki aborcyjnej co daje poczucie bezpieczenstwa oraz daje gwarancje skuteczności. Nasze zestawy skladaja sie z 12+1 czyli (misoprostolum 75mg +1 Mifenaprostine) Wszystko jest orginalnie zapakowane w orginalne blistra apteczne.  Preferowany odbior osobisty jak rownież realizujemy wysyłki. Wiecej informacji pod numerem  512-204-079.


Dziewczyny ci ludzie prowadza konsultacje ginekologoczne i u nich mozna dostac tabletki wczesnoporonne i moge ich polecic bo u nich zamawiałam zestaw i wszystko profesjonalnie zalatwione. Dziekuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :

kobietyrazem@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam zestaw wow. Za późno do mnie doszedł dlatego sprzedaje. Zapraszam na email: malutka9406@wp.pl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja zamawiałam z numeru 576094074 dwa dni i paczka była u mnie . Kontakt był do konca kuracji . A jeżeli są negatywne komentarze i minutę po następny polecający to uważajcie dziewczyny na konkurencje . Cieszę się mimo wszystko ze ja jestem po

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wimenonweb zamawiałam z tamtąd ale do mnie jeszcze nie dotarły za późno dochodzą ale mogę polecić nr 576094074 jestem po kuracji


Mi się tez udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak to oszukana przed fundacje ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wzięły pieniądze i po 2 dniach napisały ze nie maja zestawu i przelew zwrotny już poszedł , a pieniędzy  dalej nie mam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
> Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
> 
> kobietyrazem@op.pl


Oszyusci !!! Nie wysłali paczki bo niby brak zestawu i przelw zwrotny już poszedł ! Gowno prawda nic nie oddały nie odpisują na maile i to ma być fundacja !??? Żeby kobiet kobietom tak robiły i oszukiwały na pieniądze !!! Jak się chce zamówić to w ciągu 5 min odpisują !! A teraz cisza !!! Żeby was karma dopadła !!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja wczoraj zamówiłam z numeru 576094074 pani cały czas się kontaktuje mam nr paczki jutro ma dojść . Kontakt trwa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej jeśli któraś z was jeszcze potrzebuje to mam do odsprzedania Arthrotec forte 12 tabletek mój email aleksandragasz@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziękuję za pomoc i wsparcie Pani z numeru 576-094-074 wszystko się udało . Jestem niezmiernie wdzięczna za wszystko , a najbardziej za kontakt


Jestem też po . Polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :

kobietyrazem@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny prawdziwa pomoc otrzymacie tylko od organizacji womenonweb@onet.pl reszta ludzi którzy się tu ogłaszają a przynajmniej większość to oszustwo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wiem bo sama kiedyś przerabiałam temat jeśli mi nie wierzycie to sobie poczytajcie o womenonweb są same dobre opinie w internecie a cała reszta która się tu ogłasza to was tylko oskubie na pieniądze i wprowadzi w maliny bo tutaj liczy się czas a jak go nie ma to już jest problem uwierzcie że sama kiedyś byłam w beznadziejnej sytuacji i teraz wpadając przez przypadek na te forum ostrzegam was i życzę powodzenia! /!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dostawa doszła . Oryginalne opodatkowania . Polecam 576095074

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalnie zapakowane ***

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny prawdziwa pomoc otrzymacie tylko od organizacji womenonweb@onet.pl reszta ludzi którzy się tu ogłaszają a przynajmniej większość to oszustwo wiem bo sama kiedyś przerabiałam temat pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!


Gowno prawda to oszuści !!!przelew dostali a teraz zero kontaktu !! Tak samo kobietyrazem , takie fundacje ze oszukają straciłam przez nich 1020 zł . Zero kontaktu brak zwrotu kasy nic !! OSZUŚCI !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jedyny kontakt wart uwagi to 576-094-074 .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zamówiłam przesyłkę od p. z 576094074 . W piątek do mnie przyszła , kontakt jest do Dzisiaj z wielkiego serca dziekuje i pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam swój zestaw który przyszedł do mnie za późno. Email malutka9406@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zamówiłam przesyłkę od p. z 576094074 . W piątek do mnie przyszła , kontakt jest do Dzisiaj z wielkiego serca dziekuje i pozdrawiam


Do mnie tez doszła z tego numeru ale to nie są oryginalne tabletki oszuści

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Gowno prawda to oszuści !!!przelew dostali a teraz zero kontaktu !! Tak samo kobietyrazem , takie fundacje ze oszukają straciłam przez nich 1020 zł . Zero kontaktu brak zwrotu kasy nic !! OSZUŚCI !!!


Ten e-mail co podałaś women to nie ta organizacja to oszuści tamta organizacja ma innego e-maila niestety tez dałam się oszukać na nich i nie zwróciłam uwagi na stronie ze jest inny adres e-mail .. tak bardzo zależało mi na czasie .. ja ich zgłosiłam na policję

----------


## Szybka dyskretna pomoc

Witam jeśli potrzebujesz szybkiej i skutecznej pomocy w aborcji farmakologicznej napisz donie ma e-mail Sylvia.sylvia@poczta.fm pomogę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec czysty misoprostol Jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem napisz pomogę cena zestawu 450 zł
Asnaghena@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny mam na sprzedaż jeden zestaw tab jeśli jest potrzeba napisz wera.gorkalewicz@interia.pl więcej informacji napisze w emailu bo nie chce tutaj za bardzo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej kobietki . Zamówiłam zestaw od Pani z numeru 576094074 . Zapakowane i miła pani w rozmowie . Dużo pyta , ale stwierdzam , że z troski o bezpieczeństwo . Polecam jestem po


I też musiałaś zapłacić przelewem za leki a później dopiero ci wysłali?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jedyny kontakt który mi pomogl to 576094074 polecam z czystym sumieniem i dziekuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jedyny kontakt wart uwagi to 576-094-074 . Numer mam z dalszych stron i jestem bardzo zadowolona

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem też po . Polecam


Też polecam 576094074

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstąpię oryginalny zestaw z WHW dzisiaj przyszedł jednak mi się już nie przyda , do wglądu korespondencja potwierdzająca Katarzynka3333@cmoki.pl

----------


## Promujący

Wyszogród – miejscowość w województwie mazowieckim, położona w zachodniej części Mazowsza w powiecie płockim. Bardzo blisko Wyszogrodu przepływa rzeka o nazwie Wisła. Jego głównymi atrakcjami są:
-Fontanna
-Rynek, który jest tylko w Piątki od wczesnego rana do 11:00.
-Biedronka przy ul. Mickiewicza 16
-Toaleta w parku do której można wejść, jak się wrzuci złotówkę

----------


## Joanna379

Skuteczne i bezpieczne *tabletki poronne* zamawiajcie tylko u sprawdzonego dostawcy: *PORONNE.ORG* - są to oryginalne leki wywołujące poronienie do 9 tygodnia ciąży. Nie zamawiajcie Arthrotec ponieważ to preparat na stawy!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny prawdziwa pomoc otrzymacie tylko od organizacji womenonweb@onet.pl reszta ludzi którzy się tu ogłaszają a przynajmniej większość to oszustwo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wiem bo sama kiedyś przerabiałam temat jeśli mi nie wierzycie to sobie poczytajcie o womenonweb są same dobre opinie w internecie a cała reszta która się tu ogłasza to was tylko oskubie na pieniądze i wprowadzi w maliny bo tutaj liczy się czas a jak go nie ma to już jest problem uwierzcie że sama kiedyś byłam w beznadziejnej sytuacji i teraz wpadając przez przypadek na te forum ostrzegam was i życzę powodzenia! /!!


Ten adres to również oszusci! Uwaga to noe jest adres z oryginalnej strony womenonweb

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie. Posiadamy tabletki które pozwolą przejść pełna i bezpieczna kuracje dyskretnie w domu bez nadzoru lekarza.Tabletki są w pełni orginalne w orginalnych blistrach aptecznych. Orginalnośc jest gwarancja Twojego bezpieczenstwa jak rowniez gwarantuje powodzenie zabiegu.
 Jestemdo Twojej dyspozycji 7 dni w tygodniu i służe fachowym wsparciem medycznym Kontakt 512 204 076 Justyna.
Ps. Dziewczyny uwazajcie na oszustow sa to zazwyczaj osoby ktore nie wstawiaja zdecie tego co wam oferuja i z ktorymi jest kontk tylko meilowy .Proscie zawsze sprzedajacego o zdjecie z aktualna data obok tego co wam oferuje i uwazajcie na siebie

[IMG=https://imagizer.imageshack.com/v2/150x100q90/923/mywlyg.jpg][/IMG]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie. Posiadamy tabletki które pozwolą przejść pełna i bezpieczna kuracje dyskretnie w domu bez nadzoru lekarza.Tabletki są w pełni orginalne w orginalnych blistrach aptecznych. Orginalnośc jest gwarancja Twojego bezpieczenstwa jak rowniez gwarantuje powodzenie zabiegu.
 Jestemdo Twojej dyspozycji 7 dni w tygodniu i służe fachowym wsparciem medycznym Kontakt 512 204 076 Justyna.
Ps. Dziewczyny uwazajcie na oszustow sa to zazwyczaj osoby ktore nie wstawiaja zdecie tego co wam oferuja i z ktorymi jest kontk tylko meilowy .Proscie zawsze sprzedajacego o zdjecie z aktualna data obok tego co wam oferuje i uwazajcie na siebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie. Posiadamy tabletki które pozwolą przejść pełna i bezpieczna kuracje dyskretnie w domu bez nadzoru lekarza.Tabletki są w pełni orginalne w orginalnych blistrach aptecznych. Orginalnośc jest gwarancja Twojego bezpieczenstwa jak rowniez gwarantuje powodzenie zabiegu.
Jestemdo Twojej dyspozycji 7 dni w tygodniu i służe fachowym wsparciem medycznym Kontakt 512 204 076 Justyna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam serdecznie. Posiadamy tabletki które pozwolą przejść pełna i bezpieczna kuracje dyskretnie w domu bez nadzoru lekarza.Tabletki są w pełni orginalne w orginalnych blistrach aptecznych. Orginalnośc jest gwarancja Twojego bezpieczenstwa jak rowniez gwarantuje powodzenie zabiegu.
> Jestemdo Twojej dyspozycji 7 dni w tygodniu i służe fachowym wsparciem medycznym Kontakt 512 204 076 Justyna


Zdjęcie hu…. wiedzieć z kad wzięła i te ludzie z kad je biorą a tak naprawdę gowno maja . Zamówiłam i zostałam oszukana . Ani kasy ani tabletek . OSZUSTWO !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jestem też po . Polecam


576094074
Mi się też udało .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poświęciłam dużo czasu na zadawanie pytań i w końcu wybranie odpowiedniego kontaktu z którego skorzystam . Nie jestem młoda ale miałam  tyle czasu by nie dać się oszukać . Jestem po realizacji i zostawiam kontakt 576;094:074 Ps. Nikt za 300 zł nie będzie ryzykował to tylko wyłudzenia .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poświęciłam dużo czasu na zadawanie pytań i w końcu wybranie odpowiedniego kontaktu z którego skorzystam . Nie jestem młoda i pracuje ale miałam tyle czasu by nie dać się oszukać . Jestem po realizacji i zostawiam kontakt 576;094:074

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Paczka od numeru 576094074 doszła . W środku wszystko się zgadza . Kontakt się nie urwał . Polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki wczesnoporonne katarzyna010188@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam serdecznie. Posiadamy tabletki które pozwolą przejść pełna i bezpieczna kuracje dyskretnie w domu bez nadzoru lekarza.Tabletki są w pełni orginalne w orginalnych blistrach aptecznych. Orginalnośc jest gwarancja Twojego bezpieczenstwa jak rowniez gwarantuje powodzenie zabiegu.
> Jestemdo Twojej dyspozycji 7 dni w tygodniu i służe fachowym wsparciem medycznym Kontakt 512 204 076 Justyna


dziewczyny ja tu zamawiałam tabletki co prawda nie były tanie ale czasem warto dac wiecej i byc pewnym ze leki sa orginalne i skuteczne. Zabieg zrobiłem 3 dni i jestem bardzo zadowolona ze wszystko sie udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam jednej Pani tabletki sylvia.sylvia@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki wczesnoporonne zuzanna90@adres.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ostrzegam wszystki przed oszustem ktory sie tu oglasza pod numerm 516386533 to zwykly oszust . Niczego u tej osoby nie zamawiajcie bo dostaniecie apap w woreczku. Osoby ktore podaja samego meila do kontaktu to rowniez oszuscie.
> 516386533 OSZUST !!!!


Bzdura mi Ci państwo pomogli 516386533 bardzo jestem wdzięczna za pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś wie coś na temat monika.suda1@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ten nr znalazłam na dalszych stronach . 
Kontakt do samego konca.
Pani w rozmowie wszystko tłumaczy opowiada 
Dziekuje i polecam nie dajcie się oszukać
Polecam 576094074

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zamówiłam przesyłkę od p. z 576094074 . W piątek do mnie przyszła , kontakt jest do Dzisiaj z wielkiego serca dziekuje i pozdrawiam


576094074 zaufałam i nie żałuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam serdecznie. Posiadamy tabletki które pozwolą przejść pełna i bezpieczna kuracje dyskretnie w domu bez nadzoru lekarza.Tabletki są w pełni orginalne w orginalnych blistrach aptecznych. Orginalnośc jest gwarancja Twojego bezpieczenstwa jak rowniez gwarantuje powodzenie zabiegu.
> Jestemdo Twojej dyspozycji 7 dni w tygodniu i służe fachowym wsparciem medycznym Kontakt 512 204 076 Justyna


 pani Jutyno dzis dzis otrzymałam zestaw od pani wszystko sie zgadza i dzis zaczynam kuracje. Prosze trzymac za mnie kciuki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam 576094074

----------


## Promujący

Megahejt.pl - polska strona internetowa, istniejąca od 2014 roku, która powstała po to, by ludzie mieli gdzie pisać co ich wnerwia. Administracja tej strony ceni sobie wolność słowa i szanuje prywatność ludzi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

512-204 oszukano mnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam Arthrtotec Forte z polskiej apteki. 200 zł  We Wrocławiu możliwy odbiór osobisty.

Magdazargoll@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
Fundacjamta.mta@interia.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej pomogę jednej osobie paczenka5@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ARTHROTEC 12SZTUK SPRZEDAM katarzyna010188@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kontakt 881--251--270 polecam z czystym sumieniem .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tableteki CYTOTEC 200 mg orginalne marki PFIZER na odwrocie blistra jest data i numer serji tabletki sa zapakowane orginalnie nie luzem jestem osoba uczciwa koszt blistra 10 tabletek 500 zlotych przesylka dochodzi w przeciagu 2 dni kontakt asnaghena@gmail.com Agnieszka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam bardzo skuteczne tabletki wczesnooporonnn o nazwie Arthoteecc  w postaci 50mg.
Leki sa orginalne w orginalnych blistrach i opakowaniach, posiadam paragon zakupu
 Jest to jedyny srodek wywołujacy reakcje wydalenia zarodka bez zadnych skutkow ubocznych dla zdrowia kobiety . 
Mamy doswiadczenie w temace aborcyji bo sama stosowałam ten lek z powodzeniem bedac w 9 tygodniu ciaży wiec podziele sie wiedza i pomoca w tym zakresie. Kontakt 502-427-780
Ps. Możliwa wysylka na terenie kraju jak i mozna odebrac sobie osobiscie na terenie sląska.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE TYLKO U NAS !!!
PONAD 8LAT DOŚWIADCZENIA !!!
OFERUJEMY NIEUSTANNĄ POMOC !!!

FABRYCZNIE ZAPAKOWANE
SPRAWDZENIE ZAWARTOSCI

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABO_RCJA gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

TABLETKI POR_ONNE
Kontakt TYLKO I WYŁACZNIE

SMS ABOR_CJA 

 tel 519.649.881

KAŻDYM KLIENTEM ZAJMUJEMY SIĘ INDYWIDUALNIE - Starannie tłumaczymy przebieg kuracji oraz jesteśmy do dyspozycji w razie jakichkolwiek pytań

Zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w ktorych abor_cja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 12 tyg ciazy.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%


1.ZESTAW LEKOW DO 7 TYG (mifepristonee.)

koszt: 300zł




2. ZESTAW LEKOW DO 12 TYG Misoprost. 200 oraz tabletka Ruu486 (mifepristonee.) 
500zl


oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt SMS odpowiem na wszelkie pytania




Mifepristonee (RuU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy.
Mizoprostoll - powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam dwa opakowania popularnych tabletek wczesnoporonnych Arthrotec. Lek jest orginalny zakupiony w aptece . Jesli jest ktos zainteresowany to zapraszam do kontaktu. 512-204-079

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam dwa opakowania popularnych tabletek wczesnoporonnych Arthrotec. Lek jest orginalny w orginalnym opakowaniu oraz blistrze  Posiadam paragon zakupu. Jesli jest ktos zainteresowany to zapraszam do kontaktu. 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam zestaw z whw, niestety do mnie przyszedł za późno. Moj mail malutka9406@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cytotec
Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem zadzwoń pomogę asnaghena@gmail.com
Cena 450 zł
Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poświęciłam dużo czasu na zadawanie pytań i w końcu wybranie odpowiedniego kontaktu z którego skorzystam . Nie jestem młoda i pracuje ale miałam tyle czasu by nie dać się oszukać . Jestem po realizacji i zostawiam kontakt 576;094:074

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny posiadam dwa opakowania popularnych tabletek wczesnoporonnych Arthrotec. Lek jest orginalny w orginalnym opakowaniu oraz blistrze  Posiadam paragon zakupu. Jesli jest ktos zainteresowany to zapraszam do kontaktu. 502-427-780


stosowałam identyczne i mi pomogly w 9 tygodniu pozbyc sie problemu wiec wiem ze dzialaja w 100%

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posiadam bardzo skuteczne tabletki wczesnooporonnn o nazwie Arthoteecc  w postaci 50mg.
> Leki sa orginalne w orginalnych blistrach i opakowaniach, posiadam paragon zakupu
>  Jest to jedyny srodek wywołujacy reakcje wydalenia zarodka bez zadnych skutkow ubocznych dla zdrowia kobiety . 
> Mamy doswiadczenie w temace aborcyji bo sama stosowałam ten lek z powodzeniem bedac w 9 tygodniu ciaży wiec podziele sie wiedza i pomoca w tym zakresie. Kontakt 502-427-780
> Ps. Możliwa wysylka na terenie kraju jak i mozna odebrac sobie osobiscie na terenie sląska.


 dziekuje za przesylke i uczciwosc tabletki zgodne z opisem i ze zdjeciem. dzis zaczynam kuracje jestem po pierwszej dawce i zaczyna mnie leko uciskac brzuch mysle ze cos juz sie zaczyna dziac

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tabletki poronne cytotec
Kontakt tyko asnaghena@gmail.com

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki pfizer
Czysty misoprostol
Skutecznosc 98 %

12 sztuk cytotec 450 zł
wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości paczka dochodzi w 24 h
asnaghena@gma.com

Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ARTHROTEC 12SZTUK SPRZEDAM
justynadudzinska@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny posiadam dwa opakowania popularnych tabletek wczesnoporonnych Arthrotec. Lek jest orginalny w orginalnym opakowaniu oraz blistrze  Posiadam paragon zakupu. Jesli jest ktos zainteresowany to zapraszam do kontaktu. 502-427-780


dziekuje serdecznie za pomoc tabletki przyszly takie jak na zdjeciu i jestem juz po udanej kuracji, raz jeszczce dziekuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam zestaw 1+12. Sprzedam za połowę kwoty. Przesle dowody zakupu.
785 679 243

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw z whw malutka9406@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki wczesnoporonne do dyskretnej kuracji domowej bez nadzoru lekarza. wszystko orginalnie zapakowane w orginalne blistra apteczbe posiadam paragon zakupu. Data waznosci tabletek 2023r  Kontakt 512204079

----------


## Promujący

Iłów - miejscowość znajdująca się w zachodniej części województwa mazowieckiego, w powiecie sochaczewskim, w 
gminie Iłów. W tej miejscowości od wielu lat co roku odbywa się impreza o nazwie "Pożegnanie Lata w Iłowie". W Iłowie 
jest supermarket o nazwie "ABP Market" przy ulicy "Rynek Staromiejski 21" - bardzo fajny sklep. Róbcie w nim zakupy, bo warto.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Poświęciłam dużo czasu na zadawanie pytań i w końcu wybranie odpowiedniego kontaktu z którego skorzystam . Nie jestem młoda i pracuje ale miałam tyle czasu by nie dać się oszukać . Jestem po realizacji i zostawiam kontakt 576;094:074


Mi się powiodło z tym numerem 576:094:074

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie. Posiadamy tabletki które pozwolą przejść pełna i bezpieczna kuracje dyskretnie 
w domu bez nadzoru lekarza.Tabletki są w pełni orginalne w orginalnych blistrach aptecznych. 
Orginalnośc jest gwarancja Twojego bezpieczenstwa jak rowniez gwarantuje powodzenie zabiegu.
Jestemdo Twojej dyspozycji 7 dni w tygodniu i służe fachowym wsparciem medycznym Kontakt 502-427-780.
Realizujemy wysylki kurierskie na terenie całego kraju jak rowniez odbior osobisty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry mam oryginalne tabletki aborcyjne pisz ewakozub1988@vp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tabletki poronne cytotec
Kontakt tyko asnaghena@gmail.com

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki pfizer
Czysty misoprostol
Skutecznosc 98 %

12 sztuk cytotec 450 zł
wysyłka poczta Polska
paczka dochodzi w 24 h
asnaghena@gma.com

Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Błagam pomóżcie straciłam już ponad 700 zł i wszystko to oszustwo nie mam już siły błagam o uczciwy namiar.  Mam już dwoje dzieci ale nie sytuacja jest fatalna w dzisiejszych czasach nie mogę sobie pozwolić  na trzecie nie w tej sytuacji finansowej na dzień dzisiejszy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nr proszę pomóżcie 607948381

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poświęciłam dużo czasu na zadawanie pytań i w końcu wybranie odpowiedniego kontaktu z którego skorzystam . Nie jestem młoda i pracuje ale miałam tyle czasu by nie dać się oszukać . Jestem po realizacji i zostawiam kontakt 576;094:074

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny ueazajcie to oszustwo nie dajcie się nabrać przychodzą tabletki bez opkakowania zwykle podróbki. 504315285 to oszustwo!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś kto zamawiał tabletki od nr 576094074 dostał oryginalne zapakowane tabletki i jakie to były?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie. Posiadamy tabletki wczesnoporonne które pozwolą przejść pełna i bezpieczna kuracje dyskretnie 
w domu bez nadzoru lekarza.Tabletki są w pełni orginalne w orginalnych blistrach aptecznych. 
Orginalnośc jest gwarancja Twojego bezpieczenstwa jak rowniez gwarantuje powodzenie zabiegu.
Jestem do Twojej dyspozycji 7 dni w tygodniu i służe fachowym wsparciem medycznym Kontakt 502-427-780 Justyna.
Realizujemy wysylki kurierskie na terenie całego kraju jak rowniez odbior osobisty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy ktoś kto zamawiał tabletki od nr 576094074 dostał oryginalne zapakowane tabletki i jakie to były?


MiM blistry oryginalne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kobietawpigulce.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

oddam zestaw 4+1 zatwierdzony przez światowa organizacje zdrowia z apteki internetowej bezpiecznewyjscie.eu
instrukcja i infolinia znajduje się na ich stronie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tabletki poronne,ponieważ zostało mi 6 jeśli ktoś potrzebuje proszę o kontakt joanna.szalla@interia.pl

----------


## Bartek24

Iłów - miejscowość znajdująca się w zachodniej części województwa mazowieckiego, w powiecie sochaczewskim, w
gminie Iłów. W tej miejscowości od wielu lat co roku odbywa się impreza o nazwie "Pożegnanie Lata w Iłowie". W Iłowie
jest supermarket o nazwie "ABP Market" przy ulicy "Rynek Staromiejski 21" - bardzo fajny sklep. Róbcie w nim zakupy, bo warto.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

576-094-074 polecam jestem po

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jedyny kontakt wart uwagi to 576-094-074 . Numer mam z dalszych stron i jestem już po

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

576094074 polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poronne do domowej kuracji bez nadzoru lekarza. Tabletki orginalne w orginalnym opakowaniu co gwarantuje twoje bezpieczenstwo i daje gwarancje powodzenia zabiegu. Kontakt 512-204-079. Mozliwy odbior osobisty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ImageShack - IMG_20211226_210713 (2).jpg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

576094074 dokładam się do polecenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki do zabiegu aborcji izabimerr@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
Fundacjamta@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne do samodzielnego stosowania dyskretnie w domu bez nadzoru lekarza. Tabletki orginalnie, zapakowane w w orginalne opakowanie co jest gwarantem twojego bezpieczenstwa oraz powodzenia zabiegu. Udzielam pelnego wsparcia podczas zabiegu oraz służe wieloletnia praktyka w tematyce aborcyjnej. kontakt 512-204-079
[IMG=https://imagizer.imageshack.com/v2/640x480q90/923/SoBGTt.jpg][/IMG]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne do samodzielnego stosowania dyskretnie w domu bez nadzoru lekarza. Tabletki orginalnie, zapakowane w w orginalne opakowanie co jest gwarantem twojego bezpieczenstwa oraz powodzenia zabiegu. Udzielam pelnego wsparcia podczas zabiegu oraz służe wieloletnia praktyka w tematyce aborcyjnej. kontakt 512-204-079

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :

Fundacjamta@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uważajcie na faceta pod numerem +48510206778. Wysyła fałszywe tabletki. Ru to zwykła tabletka przeciwbólowa. Ostrzegam! Można stracić 300-500 zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

SPRZEDAM 12 SZTUK ARTHROTEC
KONTAKT
rafalglo1988@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jeśli chcecie dostać prawdziwa pomoc w tej sprawie do piszcie do Pani Doroty dorotacom@op.pl naprawdę wam pomoże jako jedna z nielicznych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne do samodzielnego stosowania dyskretnie w domu bez nadzoru lekarza. Tabletki orginalnie, zapakowane w w orginalne opakowanie co jest gwarantem Twojego bezpieczenstwa oraz powodzenia zabiegu. Udzielam pelnego wsparcia podczas zabiegu oraz służe wieloletnia praktyka w tematyce aborcyjnej. Kontakt 512-204-079

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam pomogę kobiecie gwarantuje dyskrecję napisz na priv zosiafranek@adres.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posiadam bardzo skuteczne tabletki wczesnooporonnn o nazwie Arthoteecc  w postaci 50mg.
> Leki sa orginalne w orginalnych blistrach i opakowaniach, posiadam paragon zakupu
>  Jest to jedyny srodek wywołujacy reakcje wydalenia zarodka bez zadnych skutkow ubocznych dla zdrowia kobiety . 
> Mamy doswiadczenie w temace aborcyji bo sama stosowałam ten lek z powodzeniem bedac w 9 tygodniu ciaży wiec podziele sie wiedza i pomoca w tym zakresie. Kontakt 502-427-780
> Ps. Możliwa wysylka na terenie kraju jak i mozna odebrac sobie osobiscie na terenie sląska.


Witam. Dziewczyny jesli szukacie pomocy to polecam ten numer 502-427-780 ja od tej pani odbierałam osobiscie tabletki na slasku.  Pani bardzo rzeczowa i merytoryczna udzieliła mi instrukcji stosowania tego leku i zabieg zakonczył sie sukcesem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore kiedys sama stosowałam beda w 9 tyg. ciąży i ktore bardzo mi pomogły. Jesli jest jakas kobieta w trudnej sytuacji ktora potrzebuje pomocy to chetnie odsprzedam tabletki, podziele sie doswiadczeniem z mojego udanego zabiegu a jesli potrzebujesz wsparcia to przeprowadze Cie przez cała kuracje tak aby wszystko sie udało. Kontakt 512-204-079

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore kiedys sama stosowałam beda w 9 tyg. ciąży i ktore bardzo mi pomogły. Jesli jest jakas kobieta w trudnej sytuacji ktora potrzebuje pomocy to chetnie odsprzedam tabletki, podziele sie doswiadczeniem z mojego udanego zabiegu a jesli potrzebujesz wsparcia to przeprowadze Cie przez cała kuracje tak aby wszystko sie udało. Kontakt 512-204-079

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli ktoś potrzebuje jeszcze pomocy proszę napisać do mnie
mariajaskulska_34@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dokładnie 13 razy zostałam oszukana . Wszystkie zdjęcia i ceny 350-500 zł to wielka ściema . Mała kasa dla oszustów . Zastanówcie się jak jest to nie legalne dlaczego biorą tak mało a dużo ryzykują . Na początku napisałam do nr 576094074 ale wydawało mi się drogo tylko ze pani była szczera a ja głupia nazwałam ja zle . Na koniec zaryzykowałam i zamówiłam . Nie żałuje i wam dziewczyny polecam .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Dziewczyny jesli szukacie pomocy to polecam ten numer 502-427-780 ja od tej pani odbierałam osobiscie tabletki na slasku.  Pani bardzo rzeczowa i merytoryczna udzieliła mi instrukcji stosowania tego leku i zabieg zakonczył sie sukcesem.


Oszukał mnie ten numer

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw 661174105  wysylka tylko pobraniowa z możliwością sprawdzenia dziewczyny nie dajcie się oszukać i wpłacać pieniądze wcześniej!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tabletki poronne cytotec
Kontakt tyko asnaghena@gmail.com

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki pfizer
Czysty misoprostol
Skutecznosc 98 %

12 sztuk cytotec 450 zł
wysyłka poczta Polska
paczka dochodzi w 24 h
asnaghena@gma.com

Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z dalszych treści skorzystałem z tego numeru 576094074 polecam nie zawiodłam się

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dokładnie 13 razy zostałam oszukana . Wszystkie zdjęcia i ceny 350-500 zł to wielka ściema . Mała kasa dla oszustów . Zastanówcie się jak jest to nie legalne dlaczego biorą tak mało a dużo ryzykują . Na początku napisałam do nr 576094074 ale wydawało mi się drogo tylko ze pani była szczera a ja głupia nazwałam ja zle . Na koniec zaryzykowałam i zamówiłam . Nie żałuje i wam dziewczyny polecam .


nie zamiawiajcoie pod tym numerem bo stracicie kase to oszust

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dokładnie 13 razy zostałam oszukana . Wszystkie zdjęcia i ceny 350-500 zł to wielka ściema . Mała kasa dla oszustów . Zastanówcie się jak jest to nie legalne dlaczego biorą tak mało a dużo ryzykują . Na początku napisałam do nr 576094074 ale wydawało mi się drogo tylko ze pani była szczera a ja głupia nazwałam ja zle . Na koniec zaryzykowałam i zamówiłam . Nie żałuje i wam dziewczyny polecam .


 Oszuscie oddaj mi moje pieniedze ty kłamco parszywy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Dziewczyny jesli szukacie pomocy to polecam ten numer 502-427-780 ja od tej pani odbierałam osobiscie tabletki na slasku.  Pani bardzo rzeczowa i merytoryczna udzieliła mi instrukcji stosowania tego leku i zabieg zakonczył sie sukcesem.


dziekuje za pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pytanie czy któraś z was zamawiała tabletki z numeru 512-204-079 proszę o kontakt potrzebuje pomocy a nie jestem pewna czy nie zostanę oszukana zostawiam maila monicka91@o2.pl albo SMS 795599005

----------


## trfaantihtuh23

cpanel tang nguoi nghe Soundcloud dam bao



phương pháp hack lượt views Soundcloud uy tín



Site hack người views Soundcloud uy tín



Chuyên buff người xem Soundcloud tự nhiên 





dich vu hack gio xem Soundcloud nhanh

----------


## trfaantihtuh23

dich vu buff nguoi view Soundcloud quang cao



Nhận hack người views Soundcloud nhanh



site hack nguoi views Soundcloud dam bao



phan mem hack luot nghe Soundcloud 0789225888 





dich vu day luot xem Soundcloud quang cao

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam sluteczne i bezpieczne tabletki ktore sama sosowałam bedac w 9tyg ciazy i ktore bardzo mi pomogły. Tabletki sa orginalne w orginalnych blistrach aptecznych posiadam paragon zakupu. Udziele wszelkich informacji jak je prawidłowo stosowac oraz jestem w stałym kontakcie podczas kuracji i sluże pomoca oraz doswiadczeniem z mojego udanego zabiegu. Kontakt 502-427-780 Justyna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Sprzedam 4 tabletki misoprostolu. 100% orginalne. Cena 150zl z wysyłką. Więcej info: mail: paulina345xx@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam pomogę jednej kobiecie jeśli potrzebujesz wsparcia napisz izabimerr@interia.pl

----------

